#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-15
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 저기 제가 모니터 살려고 하는데, 좀 봐주시겠어요
<cartes9> ?
<jincreator> ...그런 거 볼 줄 모르는데...
<jincreator> 그냥 노트북에 붙어있는 모니터 써왔거든요.
<cartes9> 아.. 전 데스크탑이 집에서는 좋더라구요
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 왜이리 연락이 안되냐 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 연락해 보셨습니까?
<MBP^Seony> 연락이 안된다니까
<imsu> 번호 찍어서 카톡으로 보내드렸는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전화 해볼게요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 확인 하신데요 ㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅇㅋ
<MBP^Seony> bundo, 안녕하십니까
<bundo> 하이 임수 한테 연락 받았고
<bundo> 카톡은 나 푸시 기능 꺼놓아서... 암튼 지금 컷음
<MBP^Seony> 아… 그렇군요
<bundo> 나 오늘 두가지 해야함.. 쩝 내일 어떄요 ?
<MBP^Seony> 넵. 내일 괜찮습니다.
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 너는?
<imsu> 전 평일이면 힘들어요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 10시에 끝나요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 헉 ~ 나 내일 명환 하고 마루넷 사장학도 저녁에 술한 잔 하는데... 같이 가려고 하는 건디..
<bundo> 인동이 빠쁘길래 그냥 사장하고 머시려고 ..흐
<bundo> 인동이 빠쁘길래 그냥 사장하고 마시려고 ..흐
<MBP^Seony> 음… 여러사람 스케쥴 맞추기는 어렵긴 하지만… 그럼 임수는 제가 개인적으로 따로 만나기로 하겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 마루넷 사장님보고 인동이형 데리고 나오라고 해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어 그래 보려고...
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 근데 무슨 일 하길래 평일날 10시에 끝나?
<MBP^Seony> 밤 10시에 끝나면 출근은 점심먹고 하는건가...
<imsu> 거의요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 학원하잖아용 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 몇시에 출근하는데
<imsu> 내일은 3시에 수업이 있네요
<imsu> 쿨럭;;;
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 그럼 내일 만나시는겁니까? ㅎㅎ
<kolbe> bundo 님 계시네요 ㅎㅎ
<kolbe> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 하이
<kolbe> 성당 다녀오셨나요? ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 음… 그러면 내일 점심에 보면 될거 같은데..
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 너 있는 곳이 위치가 어디야
<imsu> 엄청 멀어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하계역으로 하면 되려나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 인천과는 끝입니다 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 아 힘들겠는데 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> bundo, 일단 저희는 내일 시간이랑 장소 말씀해주세요.
<imsu> 그래서 제가 주말이;;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 내일 나 좀 복잡해요
<bundo> 동암서 3시
<bundo> 4시반쯤 상암?
<bundo> 저녁에 구로 디지털
<MBP^Seony> 동암이면 가까우니까 동암에서 3시에 뵙겠습니다.
<bundo> 아님
<bundo> 내가 일 해야 하는거라
<bundo> 4시나 가능 ?
<bundo> 계약서 문제라서... 쩝
<MBP^Seony> 집에서 계시다 나오시는 거에요?
<bundo> 2시반쯤 나옵니다.
<bundo> 후배가 올꺼거든요
<MBP^Seony> 그럼 편하신 시간을 말씀해주세요.
<bundo> 지금 이빠이 일하는 중이니... 저녁떄 한잔 할까?
<bundo> 오늘
<MBP^Seony> 네. 오늘도 괜찮습니다.
<bundo> 만나야 다음 이야기를 하지 ..흐
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나 그래서 지금 계약서 열심히 치는 중
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 암튼 날짜, 시간, 장소만 알려주시면 가겠습니다.
<bundo> 그리고 부산 세미나 공지 올리면 됨
<bundo> 계산 동이지?
<bundo> 계산 동 아닌가요 ?>
<MBP^Seony> 정확히는 작전동 쪽입니다.
<MBP^Seony> 계산이나 작전이나 거기서 거기에요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잉? 오늘 만나는겁니까? ㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 나야 늘 시간이 되는데 다른 분들은 바쁘시니… ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 작전동 어디지?
<bundo> 전화 아직 안되죠 MBP^Seony ?
<MBP^Seony> bundo, 네. 전화가 없어서요..
<MBP^Seony> 집전화는 있습니다. 548-2747요
<MBP^Seony> 작전동 이마트 아시죠? 하긴 그 동네 이마트가 그거 하나 뿐이니… 바로 그 앞입니다.
<lyuso> 아웅 어깨야.
<cartes9> lyuso, 안녕하세요
<lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<cartes9> 리눅스한테 슬픈소식이 있어요;;
<cartes9> 제가 자꾸 리눅스공부를 뒤로 미루다보니까 쓰기가 OS사용하기가 귀찮아서
<cartes9> 맨날 윈도XP로만 부팅을했는데
<cartes9> 이것도 선택하는게 싫어서
<cartes9> /boot/grub/menu.lst에 default를 WinXP로 수정했어요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<imsu> ㅎㅇ
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 오늘 그럼 인천에서 만나시는겁니까? ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 멀다 멀어 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 6시에 출발해도 도착하면 8시 되는디 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 갈까 말까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 고민됨 히히
<imsu> lexlove2, 안녕하세요~~ 서니님 입국하셨습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> imsu, 안녕하세요~~
<lexlove2> 네 페북에서 봤어요.
<lexlove2> 뵙고 싶지만 서울까지 올라가기 힘들어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 인천까지 갈까 말까 고민중이에요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 아 맞다 집이 인천이죠
<MBP^Seony> lexlove2, 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 올거면 미리 얘기해. 선물 가져가게 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉?
<lexlove2> 써니님 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 아~ 시계!!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> .....
<imsu> 가야된다 10프로 상승 ! ㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 포럼 사람들 중에서 유일하게 너만 주는 거야 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 아.........슬프네요
<lyuso> 써니님 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> lyuso, 안녕하세요
<imsu> lyuso, 할롱~ ㅎㅎ
<bundo> MBP^Seony,   계약서 다 만들었고 이제 부산 세미나 공지 내용 만들면 됨
<lyuso> 임수님도 안녕하세요. =)
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 몇시에 만나시는데요?
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 2시간 후
<bundo> imsu, 올래 내가 쏠꼐...
<imsu> 4시?
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 대충
<imsu> 5시?
<imsu> 헉;;
<bundo> imsu,  와 인천 좀 알잖어 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 서울 갈 돈이 없다니 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 아 돈없어서 지금 버스카드에 딸랑 4000원있는데
<imsu> 갔다오면 엥꼬남 ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> 헉 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 그럼 한 6시까지 가면 될까요? ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 내가 차비 줘? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> imsu, 일단 인천에 가면 알아서 하시겠죠
<bundo> imsu, 빨리출발혀
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 차비 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쌀떨어졌어요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 밥먹으러 가야지 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그려 ~~
<imsu> 다른 약속은 없으시죠?
<imsu> 그럼 4시에 출발할게요 ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 좋은만남 가지세요~♥
<imsu> 하트는 사양~ 남자끼리 하트하면 웩 ! ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 소외된 두사람 lexlove2, lyuso bb
<lexlove2> ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lyuso> 전 왕복할려면 백달러 단위로 깨져요
<bundo> imsu, 직행 타고 동암으로 온다 생각하고 오기 바람
<bundo> 동암 알지?
<bundo> 나 오늘 동시에 일처리 해야지 흐흐 ~
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo, 다행히 분도님 집보단 가깝군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 고기집 좋은데 알거든 .. ㅎ
<lexlove2> 저도 가고 싶어요~~~~~
<bundo> 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> ㅠㅠ
<bundo> imsu, 빨리 출발해서 와
<bundo> 나 술취한 후 오면 승질 내는거 알지?
<bundo> 광남이는 무전기네 흐흐
<bundo> 전화기가 머 잡은이 영~~
<bundo> 참 lexlove2 님
<bundo> 부산서 세미나 해요 27일
<bundo> lyuso, 루소도 오셔
<lexlove2> 애고 27일에 일이 너무 많네요 많은 일 중에 학원연합회 연수 있어요 그거 참가안하면 영업정지 먹어요 ㅠㅠ
<lyuso> LyusoSystem Core Server 수리 및 업그레이드에 견적이 110만원 깨져서 수중에 남는돈이 전무합니다.
<lexlove2> 아침부터 오후내내 교육받아요
<lyuso> 아쉽게도 무리수일 것 같네요.....
<lexlove2> 진짜 가고 싶은데
<bundo> 허걱
<lyuso> 가장 무서운 사고 = 돈떨어지는 사고.
<lyuso> 사실 서버 수리를 안하고 서울가서 써니님 보자 라는 계획이 있었는데, 다른 가족구성원이 친 사고를 해결하기 위해 제돈을 퍼부으니
<lyuso> 써니님 만나는 데 드는 임계비용 이하로 수중의 돈이 줄어들더군요.
<lexlove2> 써니님 다음에 오실때는 꼭 만나뵈러 올라갈께요~~~
<lyuso> 50만원 정도만 있었어도 여관에서 딱 자고 가능했을텐데.
<lyuso> 다음을 기약합니다.
<MBP^Seony> lyuso, lexlove2 나중에 또 기회가 오겠죠
<lexlove2> MBP^Seony, ^^
<lyuso> MBP^Seony, 네.
<cartes9> MBP^Seony, 우와 한국오셨군요..!! Welcome to South Korea! :)
<cartes9> or should I say welcome back
<MBP^Seony> cartes9, ㅎㅎ 네… 10일날 저녁에 왔어요
<cartes9> 아... 하와이에 비해서 어때요? >_<;;
<MBP^Seony> 더워서 못살겠네요
<MBP^Seony> 물가도 엄청나게 비싸고...
<MBP^Seony> 저는 분도님 만나뵈러 나갑니다.
<bundo> imsu, 전화 안받지?
<bundo> 나도 나가 봐야지...
<lexlove2> 들어갑니다.
<Antonia> gdgd
<Antonia> hi
<Antonia> 안냐세ㅛ
<Antonia> 요
<Antonia> hi~
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Antonia> `wjrl.
<Antonia> 저기용,
<jincreator> 네.
<Antonia> pc컴터는
<Antonia> 우분투 깔면 안대영?
<jincreator> 아뇨.
<Antonia> 페도라가 더 낳은가요?;
<jincreator> 어째서 그런 생각을...
<jincreator> 딱히 정해진 건 없어요. 그냥 자신에게 맞는 배포판 사용하시면 되요.
<Antonia> 아,
<Antonia> 제가 지금막 우분투 11,04
<Antonia> 설치 했꺼든요.
<jincreator> 네.
<Antonia> 처음에 업뎃하구 드라이브 하구
<Antonia> 다음에 설정하는거 있나요/?
<jincreator> 사용하시는데 별 문제가 없다면 특별히 설정해 줄 건 없을겁니다.
<Antonia> 알집풀때
<Antonia> 그런건 다운 안받아도 대는건가여,
<jincreator> 파일명이 .alz로 끝나는 파일 말씀하시는 건가요?
<jincreator> 아니면 알집 프로그램을 이야기하시는 건가요?
<Antonia> 알집
<Antonia> 프로그램용
<jincreator> 사실 권장하지는 않습니다.
<jincreator> 다만 파일명이 .alz로 끝나는 것은 우분투 소프트웨어 센터
<jincreator> 에서 unalz로 검색해서 설치하시면 어느 정도 풀 수 있습니다.
<Antonia> 감사합니다%%^>
<Antonia> 혹시요
<Antonia> 우분투설치하고나서
<Antonia> 뭐 설정 해야하나여?
<jincreator> 아까도 말씀드렸다시피 사용하시는데 별 문제가 없다면 특별히 설정해 줄 건 없을겁니다.
<Antonia> 파이어폭스
<Antonia> 5,0
<jincreator> 설치 과정에서 어지간한 설정을 다 해주는데다 웹 브라우저, 압축 프로그램, PDF 뷰어 등이 기본적으로 포함되어 있거든요.
<Antonia> ㅆ는데여
<Antonia> 아
<jincreator> 네.
<Antonia> 긍데여
<Antonia> 동영상보면
<Antonia> 약간 네모나케
<Antonia> 뜨네요
<jincreator> ???
<Antonia> 동영상에 네모처럼 버벅 뜨네요.
<Antonia> 영상이 이브게 안나오네용
<jincreator> ...사이트 주소가 어떻게 되나요?
<Antonia> 음
<Antonia> 네이버에
<Antonia> 태극기
<Antonia> 귓발
<Antonia> 깨져보이네용
<Antonia> 간단하게 말하면용 ㅋ
<Antonia> 네이저에 왼쪽상단에
<Antonia> 66주년
<Antonia> 태극기
<jincreator> 음...전 잘 펄럭이게 나오네요(...)
<Antonia> 혹시'
<Antonia> 넹트온
<Antonia> 있으신가용
<jincreator> 아뇨.
<jincreator> 덕분에 개인정보 피해를 입지 않았죠. ^^;
<Antonia> 한국분이시죵^^.
<jincreator> 네.
<Antonia> 뭐때메
<Antonia> 그렇지
<Antonia> 이미지
<Antonia> 깨져보이는건
<Antonia> 어케 설정하징, ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 네이버 플래시 그림'만' 이상하게 나오나요?
<jincreator> 아, 그 태극기 말하는 겁니다.
<Antonia> 네
<Antonia> 아녀
<Antonia> 그런거나 움직이는
<Antonia> 그런 것만
<Antonia> 깨져 나오네여
<jincreator> 그 태극기 그림을 오른클릭하면 맨 밑에 뭐라고 뜨나요?
<Antonia> 잠시먼여
<Antonia> 어도비
<Antonia> 플레어어 정보나오네여
<Antonia> 전역설정이랑> 어도비플레이어 정보 나오네용
<Antonia> 전역설정이랑> 어도비플래시플레이어 정보 나오네용
<jincreator> 화면은 전체적으로 잘 나오나요?
<Antonia> 네
<jincreator> 가로세로 비율이 맞지 않다던가 하는 건 없고요?
<Antonia> 네
<Antonia> 엄네용
<Antonia> 짐제가
<Antonia> 1980,1080
<Antonia> 인데영
<jincreator> 그래픽 칩셋 모델이 어떻게 되나요?
<Antonia> 1920 1080
<Antonia> 그래픽은
<Antonia> 엔디비아
<Antonia> 칩셋이 인텔
<Antonia> 컴맹이라서용 ㅜㅡㅜ ㅎ
<jincreator> 11.04이시죠?
<Antonia> 넴
<jincreator> 컴퓨터 켜서 로그인까지 했을 때 왼쪽에 아이콘들이 여러 개 있는 막대가 떴나요?
<Antonia> 그놈용?
<Antonia> 왼쪽에 막대 있어영
<jincreator> 끙...저도 컴맹과 큰 차이가 없는지라 현재로서는 잘 모르겠네요(...)
<Antonia> 님운
<Antonia> 머쓰세요?
<jincreator> 11.04요.
<Antonia> 64비트인가용?
<jincreator> 네.
<jincreator> 혹시 64bit세요?
<Antonia> 네
<Antonia> 안좋나여?
<jincreator> 그게 사실...플래시 플레이어는 64bit 정식 버전이 없어요.
<Antonia> 아그럼 거의 32비트 쓰시겠네요?
<jincreator> 그래서 우분투에서는 64bit 시스템이라도 32bit 플래시를 강제로 돌리게 합니다.
<Antonia> 그럼,, 32비트가 더 낳은게 아닌가용;?
<jincreator> 저의 경우 플래시 하나 때문에 32bit 쓰기는 좀 그래서...
<jincreator> 그런데 다음 버전 플래시는 64bit 지원이 되거든요.
<Antonia> 다운받아여?
<jincreator> 게다가 이게 beta 버전이 나와서 전 그냥 그거 쓰고 있습니다.
<Antonia> 11.04가 베타에여?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 11.04는 정식버전이지요.
<jincreator> 플래시 다음 버전이 베타까지 나왔다는 뜻이었습니다.
<Antonia> 엔디바아
<Antonia> 설치 안해여
<Antonia> ?;
<jincreator> 네?
<Antonia> 엔디바
<Antonia> 설치는 안해영 ㅎ?
<jincreator> 아, 드라이버요?
<Antonia> 엔비디아
<Antonia> 네
<jincreator> 응? 설치하라고 뜨지 않나요?
<Antonia> 아
<Antonia> 윗쪽에여?
<jincreator> 아마 그럴 겁니다.
<Antonia> 그거 설치하면 대는건가용 ㅋ
<jincreator> 해상도가 잘 나오신다길래 설치하신 줄 알았는데...
<Antonia> 했어여 ㅋㅋ
<Antonia> 64비트랑
<Antonia> 32비타
<Antonia> 뭐 차이인가여?
<jincreator> 음...CPU가 한번에 처리할 수 있는 데이터 량 차이라고 알고 있어요.
<jincreator> 저도 정확히는 잘 모르겠네요.
<Antonia> 아항 ㅋ
<Nobi> 안녕하세요~
<Nobi> 요기서 질문좀 해도 되는건가요~ :)
<Nobi> 아무도 안계시나보네요..^^
<Nobi> 아. 룰 읽어보니
<Nobi> 바로 질문을 하면 되는거군요..^^
<Nobi> 음 작업표시줄이라고 해야하나요?
<Nobi> 나비를 설치 했는데..
<Nobi> 전 그곳에 아이콘이 생기질 않고..
<Nobi> 바탕화면에 따로
<Nobi> 윈도우 입력기 같은것이 생기는데
<Nobi> 패널로 들어가지가 않네요..
<Nobi> 마우스 오른쪽 클릭을 해도
<Nobi> 아무런 반응도 없구요..ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 아흠
<Nobi> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<Nobi> 늅입니다. :)
<drake_kr> 영감입니다
<Nobi> 오!
<Nobi> 오늘 처음을 깔아봤는데..
<Nobi> 인터넷 연결하고..
<drake_kr> 또 이사람 누가 낚은거야..
<Nobi> 끝이군요..ㅋㅋ
<Nobi> 머리아파서요..
<Nobi> 콤피즈 멋진데요?
<Nobi> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아..
<drake_kr> 전 cli 유저에요..
<Nobi> 오...
<Nobi> 다양한 분들이 모이시는군요...
<drake_kr> 여기 오시는분들 대다수의 질문에 대한 답변을 못 해드립니다..
<Nobi> 풉..
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nobi> 그럼 포럼으로 달려야겠군요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 일단 ssh 외부접속 계정을 하나 만들어두시면
<drake_kr> 도움받기가 편해요
<Nobi> 아..
<Nobi> 바로 들어와서
<Nobi> 해주시나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 시간남는분이 계시면요 ㅋㅋ
<Nobi> 원격지원 서비스를...ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 윈도우보다 훨씬 편한 원격이죠..
<Nobi> 유닉스계열을 안쓴지가 한참되서.--
<Nobi> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 오?
<Nobi> 간만에 음 땡겨서 우분투 설치하고 했는데..
<Nobi> 아. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 93년도부터 sco-unix를 만져봤어요
<Nobi> 클릭질에 익숙해진터라..--
<Nobi> 오..
<Nobi> 나이 인증하시는듯..
<drake_kr> 저 젊은데요? ㅋㅋ
<Nobi> 93년도에..
<Nobi> 초딩이상은 되셨을테니..
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<Nobi> 꼭 젊다고만은...ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그거야 그렇긴 하죠
<MBP^Seony> drake_kr, 영화 모으는 취미 있으시죠?
<Nobi> 아..네..
<MBP^Seony> drake_kr, 저희 집에 제가 옛날에 모아놨던 영화 CD가 좀 있는데 드릴까요?
<Nobi> 아 제가 아니군요..
<Nobi> 노안이다..--
<drake_kr> Seony :: 저 CDROM 없습니다.. ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그리고 영화 저장해두는 3.6T짜리 하드가 현재 40G 정도 남았군요..
<Nobi> 머.근데..
<Nobi> 저도 한참 모으다가..
<Nobi> 보니..
<Nobi> 아주 희귀본 아니면..
<Nobi> 구하는건 어렵지 않아서..
<MBP^Seony> drake_kr, ㅎㅎ 갖고계셨다가 필요없는 건 버리시고 필요한 건 나중에 복사하시면 되죠...
<drake_kr> MBP^Seony: 음.. 하드를 들고 저희집에 방문 한번 하시죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 애들이 삼겹살파티 안하냐고 성환데 겸사겸사 ㅎㅎ
<Nobi> 전 그럼
<Nobi> 다시 삽질하러 가겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 아
<Nobi> 성공하면
<drake_kr> 뭔 야밤에 삽질을 하나요
<Nobi> 음.. 다시와서 죽치도록 하죠.:)
<drake_kr> 누굴 묻으시려고
<Nobi> 우분투랑
<Nobi> 놀아야죠..
<Nobi> 묻어버리게요.
<Nobi> 그럼 또 뵙겠습니다.
<drake_kr> ㅎ
<drake_kr> 네에
<Nobi> 후다닥~
<drake_kr> MBP^Seony: 강도님은 뵈셨나요
<drake_kr> 디아3는 언제 나올려나
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> yemharc 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 요즘 뭐하고지내시나요:?
<cartes9> 오타
<yemharc> cartes9: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 일하고 있지요
<cartes9> 아..
<cartes9> 저는
<yemharc> 전에 페북 언뜻 보니 운동하시는거같던데
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> 아직 전적으로 운동하지는 않구요
<cartes9> 저번주부터 매일같이 합니다
<cartes9> 저녁에만요..
<yemharc> 뭐 운동이 별건가요. 꾸준히 하면 운동이죠
<cartes9> XHTML1.0+CSS2.1 학습은 시즌1은 마무리되었구요
<cartes9> yemharc, 시즌2에서는 웹퍼블리싱공부 50%/운동 50% 이렇게 할려구해요
<cartes9> JavaScript, jQuery랑 HTML5+CSS3는 아직 안해요
<yemharc> 계획은 좋은거죠 :)
<yemharc> 제 일도 좀 그렇게 계획대로 갔으면 좋겠는데.....에휴
<cartes9> XHTML1.0+CSS2.1 중수이상까지가면
<cartes9> PHP4 공부할려구요..
<yemharc> 4?
<cartes9> 저는 스타일이 이미 다 새거가 아닌게 된거 하는 스타일인가봐요
<yemharc> 5가 아니라요?
<yemharc> (사실 큰 차이는 없습니다마는)
<cartes9> 제로보드4.1 스타일 공부하게 될것 같아요
<cartes9> 전 옷이나 가방 패션도 주로 무난해진 고전(classic)쓰고 윈도테마도 고전많이쓰고
<cartes9> 차나 컴퓨터도 2,3년 지난 스타일 좋아하고..
<cartes9> 얼리어댑터이기보다는 좀 보수적인 late adaptor
<cartes9> yemharc 그렇답니다
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-16
<cartes9> lexlove2, 안녕하세요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> drake_kr, 아놔 핸폰 고장 ㅡ.ㅡ;
<imsu> 터치가 안되유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> dkssudgktpdy
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<M^BLackHO> 안녕하세요^^
<M^BLackHO> 모바일이여서 타자가 늦을 수 있으니 이해해주세요^^
<arahas> ...
<drake_kr> 휴
<yemharc> 외근갑니다
<drake_kr> MBP^Seony: 인천이신감요
<MBP^Seony> 자꾸 끊어지네요.
<MBP^Seony> 오늘은 미국대사관 가서 인터뷰보고 돌아왔습니다...
<jincreator> 아, 비자 연장 때문이겠군요.
<MBP^Seony> 네
<drake_kr> jincreator: 방학때 뭐 했어요?
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 그러고보니 어느 새 개학이네요. T.T
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 했냐구요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 뭐, 이것저것 삽질하면서 바쁘게 지낸 것 같은데 지금 와서 보니 별로 남는 게 없네요(...)
<drake_kr> 삽질에 목적성이 없어서 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 앗, 정확한 지적이다.
<jincreator> 그럼 앞으로는 목표를 세우고 계획적으로 삽질을...OTL
<drake_kr> MBP^Seony: 분도님은 뵈셨어요?
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jincreator: 목표는 작으면 작을수록 좋아요
<jincreator> imsu 님, 안녕하세요.
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 잘 들어가셨습니까;; 저 핸폰 망가졌습니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> imsu: 잉어찜좀 했음
<imsu> drake_kr, 그게 문제가 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내 핸폰 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 왜 터치가 안되니 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> as받아
<imsu> drake_kr, 1년 지났는데 되려나요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 됨
<imsu> drake_kr, 무료는 안될거 같아서요 터치가 왜안되니 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 핸폰사고 이런경우 처음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 액정깨진건 아니지 않나
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 지금 전화 거는 것 밖에 안되요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> 한번 전화걸고 뒤로가기가 안되서 껐다 키기를 반복 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 무상AS는 1년이네..
<drake_kr> 근데 lg냐
<imsu> 아놔 핸폰 이렇게 자주 껐다 키는건 또 처음이에요
<imsu> 스카이요
<imsu> 젠장
<imsu> 시리우스
<imsu> 임뱅
<imsu> 괜히 샀어 ㅠ
<drake_kr> ... 지금 뽐뿌에서 스카이 AS 후지다고 하네.. http://www.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/view.php?id=phone2&no=292382
<drake_kr> 터치 고장은 lg가 젤 많군
<imsu> 아놔 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator> 역시 안드로이드는 넥S가 진리.
<drake_kr> 스카이 AS는 애플보다 후지구나 http://qna2.mywizcode.com/?p=16964
<jincreator> 근데 다다음 넥서스부터는 모토롤라가 되겠군요.
<imsu> 스맛폰 추천좀 해주세요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 현재로서는 넥서스 S!
<drake_kr> imsu :: 미안하다. 아잉폰 추천한다. 난 앱등이 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아이폰 비싼가요?
<imsu> 지금 매장 가려고요
<jincreator> 1516시간째 아무 문제 없습니다.
<imsu> 짱남 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 814000원
<imsu> 아놔;; 지금 이 폰도 아직 채 1년 안되었는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 위약금 물어야 하나 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 1년 안됐으면 AS 받아
<imsu> 1년 좀 넘었구나
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 개통일로부터 1년임
<imsu> 작년 6월~7월 쯤에 개통햇어요
<jincreator> 거 참 적절~한 무상수리 기간이군요.
<imsu> jincreator, 완전 망했어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 터치고장이니까 한 7~8만원 부르겠다는 글이 많이 보이네..
<MBP^Seony> imsu, 시계는 어때?
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 아주 맘에 듭니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 차라리 하나 살래요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 문제는 줄을 바꿀 돈이 없다는거 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 돈좀 꿔주삼;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 바꾸느 게 아니라 줄이는 거잖아
<imsu> 줄이는건 공짜입니까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내가 어쩌다 이리 되었냐 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 잉.. 언제 둘이 만났어요?
<imsu> 어제요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 분도님 만나면서 봤죠 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 헐
<drake_kr> 난 안부르고
<imsu> 어제 irc 에서 안계셨음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 우와
<imsu> irc에서 급조 되었는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu: 전화라도 좀 주지 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> ㅈㅅ
<imsu> 생각을 못했어요 배고파서 흑흑
<drake_kr> 한국폰 터치패널 수리비가 7만원이면 아잉폰이나 별 다를게 없네 -.-
<imsu> 아오~~~암튼 왜이런데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 후딱 나가봐야 겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> imsu님 나가버리셨넹
<jincreator> lexlove2님, 안녕하세요.
<lexlove2> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 뒤의 2는 뭔가요?
<jincreator> ls
<jincreator> 어익후!
<lexlove2> 아... 두번째 피시라서
<lexlove2> 원래 컴터는 윈도우즈가 주로 켜져 있어요 일을 윈도우즈로 하다보니...
<lexlove2> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=175966792475640&set=a.108903145848672.14293.100001869610590&type=1&ref=nf
<jincreator> 헉, CD롬이 고장나셨군요.
<lexlove2> 네. 파일로 윈도우즈 안에 설치해버렸어요.
<grr> ni hao
<readytoact> 냐하하하
<grr> oops...
<grr> exit
<MBP^Seony> 구글이 모토롤라를 인수했다는 대박 뉴스가 나왔네요...
<drake_kr> 상쾌한 아침이네여
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-17
<MK-Ubuntu> 흐,ㅁ
<MK-Ubuntu> 계시는분/
<drake_kr> 아
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<locofrank|office> 안녕하세요~
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 오잉
<drake_kr> 오잉오잉
<jincreator> 오잉오잉오잉
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 ncurses때문에 미치것네염 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 테트리스 제작?
<drake_kr> 아주 사소한 문제..
<drake_kr> securecrt에서 box 표현이 제대로 안되는데..
<drake_kr> midnight commander에서는 제대로 잘 나오거든요
<drake_kr> 그래서 소스를 디벼봤더니 ncurse는 쓰는데 box 표현방식은 좀 다름..
<jincreator> ...이렇게 소소한 삽질이 시작되는군요.
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<drake_kr> 그래서 box 안 써요
<drake_kr> 으케
<jincreator> (...)
<drake_kr> 긍게.. 라이브러리 샘플용 프로그램을 만드는중인데..
<drake_kr> 메뉴 방식으로 만들거거든요
<drake_kr> 그래서 걍 배경색만 지정하는걸로 해서 때울라구염
<jincreator> 강좌용인가요?
<drake_kr> 음.. 강좌용이라고 하기도 좀 거시기한딩 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 강좌하면서 하나하나 만들다가 게임하나 나오는거죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> jincreator: 목적은 간단할수록 좋아요
<jincreator> 네, 그렇죠.
<drake_kr> 리눅스도 사실
<drake_kr> 간단한것들이 모여서 덩치가 커진거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> bash 짱
<imsu> drake_kr, 변태~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐야 갑자기
<imsu> bash 변태 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lexlove2, 어제 말씀하신데로 초기화 했는데 이젠 아예 못쓰게 됨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> imsu, 폰은 고쳤어요?
<lexlove2> 헉;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<drake_kr> c=$((1+2)); echo $c
<imsu> 초기화 했는데 역시나 터치가 안눌려서 시작도 못했네요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> imsu, 그래서 서비스센터에 맡겼어요?
<imsu> lexlove2, 그냥 하나 샀어요 lg 걸로 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove2> 아
<lexlove2> 제가 시리우스거든요
<drake_kr> 헐 lg 안좋다고 어제
<imsu> 그냥 샀슈 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아오
<imsu> 전화 올데가 있는데 답답해서 ㅠ
<drake_kr> lg는 사람이 빡쳐서 짱남
<imsu> 결국 안왔지만 제길 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 홍대나 가야지
<imsu> sangh0, 이제 얼마 안남았군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 오~~ 약속 있으십니까?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> lexlove2, 잘 쓰고 계시나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr, 음~~ 여자? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 여자..
<drake_kr> 지나가는 여자 보러 간다
<bundo> 지금 자리에 계신분
<bundo> 손
<jincreator> 손
<bundo> http://bundo.biz
<bundo> 어떤 화면 나오는 지요?
<jincreator> 그냥 초록 계열의 phpbb 나오네요.
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/ubuntu/cobuntu-9.10_1-desktop-i386.iso
<bundo> 이거 따운로드 되는지요 ?
<jincreator> 다운로드 창 열리네요.
<bundo> 오케이
<bundo> 내부 네떡에서 자꾸 공유기 로그인 화면 나와서리 ..흐
<bundo> 아 1등한거 페북에 올렸음
<bundo> 축하 축하
<bundo> 이진규 실장 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 헉, 이런 건 조용히 넘어가도 되는데...
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 지금 사무실이가 ?
<bundo> 마우스 필요 하지 ?
<jincreator> 네.
<jincreator> 아, 둘 다 대답은 "네"입니다.
<bundo> 알았음 잠깐만
<bundo> 참 저번에 인터뷰한거 ...흐 ~ 쪽팔려 ...쩝
<bundo> 다음엔 진규가 해...
<jincreator> (...)
<imsu> bundo, 아 xp 는 안열리네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 운영체제보다는 웹브라우저가 중요하지 않을까요?
<imsu> jincreator, 역시 안됨 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그거 OS 판단 스크립임
<jincreator> 아, 맞다.
<bundo>  jincreator 무선 마우스 남은거 없다는 군 쩝
<jincreator> 아마 bundo.biz 들어가면 재미있는 페이지가 떳던 걸로 기억합니다.
<bundo> 우영님 하고 방금 통화함 쩝
<bundo> 아쉽 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 옆방(...)이군요.
<bundo> 집엔 순 ㅗ고장난 마우스만 있음
<bundo> 아들 둘이 마우스 엄청 씀 (겜 쟁이들)
<jincreator> 윈도를 지우고 우분투만 설치해 놓으세요.
<bundo> 그랬었지 .. 지들이 알아서 날리 드라고 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> (...)
<imsu> 천재들 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 초등 6학년떄 우리 큰 아들은 우분투 설치 마스터  함
<jincreator> 바이오스에 암호를 거시고  부팅 순위를 하드디스크를 맨 위로 해 놓으세요.
<drake_kr> 키보드 살까..
<imsu> drake_kr, 저번에 사신다더니 아직 안사셨습니까?
<bundo> jincreator, 우리 아들 메인보드에 밧데리 뼤는 거도 알거 든
<drake_kr> 22만원임..
<drake_kr> 아직 고민중
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> jincreator, 해피해킹 적응이 되남?
<bundo> 난 영 안맞드라고요
<jincreator> 네, 덕분에 emacs로 넘어왔습니다.
<bundo> 오호 ~
<drake_kr> 전 해피해킹 안 맞음 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 멤브레인인데도 확실히 펜타그래프(노트북)보다 키감이 좋네요.
<jincreator> 보자기에 싸서 가지고 다니고 있습니다. ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 기계식 아님가?
<jincreator> Lite는 멤브레인이에요.
<bundo> 아 그렇군
<imsu> jincreator, 반가워요 이맥스 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 요즘 아이락스에서 기계식 싸게 나오던데..
<drake_kr> 변태들
<jincreator> imsu ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 왜 이러세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu,  월요일 사진 올릴까?
<imsu> 핫! ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 서니하고 임수 .. 사진
<imsu> 분도비즈 거기 저는 못들어가유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> drake_kr, 예밀님 오늘 오셨나요?
<drake_kr> imsu :: http://php.bundo.biz
<imsu> 오~ 되네 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> bundo님, 나눔고딕 데비안에서 창우님 소스 받아 수정해 제 PPA에 올렸습니다.
<bundo> 오 그래요 ...@,.@
<jincreator> 그런데 같은 패키지명으로 다른 배포판(oneiric)에 올리려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<bundo> 나도 그거 패키징한거 있는데.,..
<bundo> jincreator, 전화해.. 사무실 전화로,.,,
<bundo> 타자로 설명 힘듬
<jincreator> 네. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 010-9069-9653
<bundo> imsu, 페북에 사진 올렸음
<imsu> 캄사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 역시 토토로넘 귀여워 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그럼 전 홍대로
<imsu> drake_kr, 다녀오십숑 ㅎㅎ
<sangh0> imsu 네
<sangh0> 80 몇일인가 남았어요
<imsu> zzz
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> sangh0, 다들 죽을라고 하드만요 ㅋㅋ
<sangh0> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo, 지금 동영상 보고 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu, 좋아요 눌러 주는 센스 알지?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 임수 머리통 참 작다...
<bundo> 사진 보니 확 차이나는 구만
<imsu> 아직 덜 봤어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 서니님하고요? 비슷하구만유 멀 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 서니님 실물 사진 처음 보네요.
<imsu> 분도님이 더 작으시잖아요 CD 로 가려지지 않나요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 참 서니하고 사무실 같이 갈꺼임
<bundo> 사무실 방문 꼭 하고 싶다고 하더군요
<jincreator> 하하, 알겠습니다.
<imsu> 오~~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> bundo, 인터뷰가 엄청 기네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그거 찍기는 1시간 반 찍은거여
<bundo> 쩝 .. 힘들더라고요
<bundo> 인터뷰 장난 아님 ...흐
<bundo> 배경에 큰 ㅅ깃발 보이남
<bundo> 그거 짱 큰거임
<jincreator> 참, 사무실의 또 다른 무선 SSID 전원 내렸다 올려서 알아냈습니다.
<bundo> ㅋㅋ 굿
<jincreator> OSS2인데 암호 걸려있네요.
<bundo> 그게 암호 머였드라 음
<bundo> ubuntu ?
<imsu> bundo, 깃발이 근데 주름 졌드라고요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 한번 해보겠습니다.
<bundo> 그거 삐니루라서 못핌 흐 ~
<imsu> 구겨 놓은거 티남 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 영국서 올떄 접혀서 와서 그런거임 쩝
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 저거 다리미질 하면 눌러 붙나요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 비니루임
<bundo> 헝겁은 테이블 보인데.. 왜 신촌서 걸어 놓은거 그거이고
<jincreator> WEP 방식이라 자릿수가 맞지 않는데요.
<jincreator> 될지는 모르겠지만 그냥 aircrack-ng로 삽질해보겠습니다(...)
<bundo> 걍 준석씨한테 물어 봐요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 준석씨 알꺼임...
<bundo> 암튼 3com 으로 무선 잡으면.. 고정 IP 줘야 합니다.
<imsu> bundo, 인터뷰 잘 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 잘 보았으면 댓글 ㅋ써주는 센스...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 댓글 달려면 로그인 하래요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 페북 아니고 포럼이군?
<imsu> 등록 완료 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 잠깐 사이에 스팸이 다 없어졌군요.
<bundo> 내가 지웠음
<jincreator> 아무래도 회원가입 시 한국어로 된 문제를 내도록 해야 할 것 같아요.
<bundo> 요즘 아주 스팸이 극성입니다.
<bundo> 오늘 가입 하고 바로 스팸 뿌림
<bundo> 쩝
<jincreator> ""가나다라마"에서 세 번째 글자는 무엇인가"같은 질문들 랜덤으로 던져주면 막을 수 있을 것 같기는 한데...
<bundo> 음 현재 구글 캅차로 막아서 봇은 가입 못하는데..
<bundo> 문제는 수동 가입입니다.
<jincreator> 엥? 그럼 이거 다 수동 가입이었어요?
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 그래서 한글 질문 던지면 되긴 하죠
<jincreator> 전 구글 캅차도 해석하는 봇인 줄 알았어요.
<bundo> 외국애들 가입 못하게...
<bundo> 수동이에요 요즘 광고
<jincreator> 아니 광고 알바도 참 뭐하러 다른 언어로 된 포럼에 글을 올리지?
<bundo> 참 이제 웹마스터 를 drake_kr 로 하려고요
<bundo> 아 전부 넘겨 뿌려야지 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 모질라 커뮤니티는 이렇게 되어 있네요. 'Mozilla'를 한글로 입력해 주십시오. (스팸방지용):
<jincreator> 'ubuntu'를 한글로 입력해 주십시오. (스팸방지용):
<bundo> 그거로 바꿀까 ?
<Barami> ~_~
<jincreator> 괜찮지 않나요?
<jincreator> Barami 님, 안녕하세요.
<Barami> 안녕하세요 :)
<bundo> jincreator, 회원 가입 눌러 봥
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> Barami, 바라미 하이루 올만임 잘 지내시남
<bundo> jincreator, 일단 질문으로 만들고 상황 봐야지 흐
<bundo> 굿 아이템이었음
<Barami> 에에. 오랜만이네요. :)
<Barami> 프리노드엔 오랜만에 와보는터라..
<bundo> 흐
<Barami> 냐음.. 구글뮤직 초대장 필요하신분 -_-?
<Barami> 1장 남았는데..
<bundo> 나 보내 줘요
<bundo> kangbundo@gmail.com
<Barami> 분도님 뮤직 안쓰셨어요?
<Barami> 이미 받으신것 같았는데 =3
<Barami> 보내드릴께요 :)
<Barami> bundo, 보내드렸어요. 메일 확인해보세요 :)
<bundo> 넵 감사합니다.
<bundo> jincreator, http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18739
<jincreator> 헉, 그 잠깐 사이에 바로 적용하셨군요.
<jincreator> 근데 오타있네요.
<bundo> 헉 어디 ?
<jincreator> "ubuntu'를" -> "'ubuntu'를"
<bundo> 아 오케이 수정 해야징
<bundo> 수정 완료 ...
<jincreator> ^^;
<bundo> hacking_u, 아저씨...
<jincreator> 아, 하나 더 고쳐야 되요.
<bundo> 요즘 바쁘셔?
<bundo> 어디 ?
<Barami> http://translate.google.com/?hl=ko&client=ubuntu&hs=AjZ&channel=fs&q=ubuntu&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=2536l5075l0l5260l13l9l1l0l0l1l388l1237l1.0.3.1l7l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&biw=1920&bih=936&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wT
<Barami> =3=33
<jincreator> 가입 확인 아래에 " 그 코드는 아래에 이미지로 출력됩니다. 만일 코드를 제대로 볼 수 없다면 소리를 이용하거나 %s운영자%s 에게 연락하세요."를 지워야 합니다.
<bundo> 아 그거 찾아 지워야 하는데 쩝
<bundo> 코드 ..흐
<jincreator> 설마 구글 번역기 돌려서 해석한 후 '우분투' Ctrl+C/V로 들어오는 놈이 있지는 않겠죠?
<Barami> 그럴수도 있죠.;
<bundo> 그정도는 봐줘야지 머 쩝
<Barami> 구글번역을 쓰는놈은..
<bundo> 사람이 직접 가입하는 방식은못 막음
<Barami> 사람이 아니라.
<bundo> 한국어 쓰는 광고 쟁이 들 가끔 옴
<Barami> 봇이 가입할수도 있기에 -_-;
<jincreator> 근데 이 시스템의 문제는 언제나 답이 똑같아서 한번 알아내면 그 다음부터는 계속해서 들어올 수 있다는 거죠.
<bundo> 다운로드 참 빨라요 같은
<bundo> 나중 질문 바꾸지 머
<bundo> 우분투 유저중 최고 미남은? 이진규
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> 라고 답하면 회원 가입 불가.. ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<hacking_u> 으잌....
<bundo> jincreator,  금요일 사무실 가야징
<bundo> 써니하고,,,
<jincreator> 흐흐흐.
<Barami> http://gplus.to/Barami
<Barami> =3
<bundo> 저녁엔... 인천리동 사람들하고 부평서한잔 할꺼임
<bundo> 인천리눅스 모임
<jincreator> gplus.to가 구글 서비스는 아니군요.
<bundo> jincreator, 명휘님 왔남 ㅎ
<jincreator> 네, 지금 옆에 계십니다. 어떻게 아셨나요?
<bundo> 전화좀 하라고 해주세요 ... 사무실전화로...
<jincreator> 했습니다.
<hacking_u> bundo, 요즘 눈코 뜰 새 없이 바쁘게 지냈습니다 =_=
<bundo> why?
<bundo> 왜 바뿐데 연예하남
<hacking_u> 아뇨
<hacking_u> 아버지 홈페이지 만들고, 각종 행사 참여 등등;;;;;
<hacking_u> 그리고 이제는 OSS 프로젝트도 돌입 -_-;;
<hacking_u> 그래서 상당히 바빴죠;
<hacking_u> 친구들까지 얼굴 보자고 가세하더군요 -_-
<lexlove2> bundo, 인터뷰 보고 있어요 ^^
<bundo> lexlove2, 감사합니다. ^^;
<bundo> 나가 봐야지...
<lexlove2> 저도 나갑니다~
<hanbin973> 오늘 페르마 횽이 태어난 날인가?>
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 페르마의 날
<hanbin973> 글쿤요
<jincreator> 페르마 귀 빠진 날은 8월 17일입니다.
<hacking_u> 이런 귀빠진
<hacking_u> -_-
<jincreator> 순우리말을 사랑합시다.
<hanbin973> 귀 빠니 =.=?
<hanbin973> 잠깐 귀 빠진?
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 귀빠진 날 몰라요?
<hanbin973> ???
<hacking_u> 태어난 날
<hanbin973> 아하
<hacking_u> = 귀 빠진 날
<hacking_u> <jincreator> 순우리말을 사랑합시다.
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 역시 과학 기술 정치(?)계로만 빠삭한 한빈군이었군요
<hacking_u> (라고 드립쳐봅니다)
<hanbin973> 뭐 그건 그렇다 치고
<hanbin973> 독도 문제에 관해서 역사적인 자료는 충분히 있다고 봅니다.
<hanbin973> 진화론도 증거는 차고 넘치죠.
<hanbin973> 저 쪽에서 말도 안되게 우기는 놈들이 힘이 세서 그렇지 =.=
<hanbin973> 그럼 별거 있나요. 힘으로 압도를 해야 ( 응 ? )
<hacking_u> 그냥 그네들이 믿고 있는 정신적 기반을 흔들면 됩니다
<hacking_u> 그간 세뇌시켜온 국민들이 (여성은) 배용준의 한마디에, (남성은) 소녀시대의 한마디에 한 방에 세뇌 해제되는 꼴을 봐야 아~우리가 지금까지 삽질을 했구나 하지요
<hanbin973> 생각해보니 그렇네요 ㅇㅇ
<hanbin973> 그런데 대중만 뒤흔든다고 될려나요 ㄷ
<hacking_u> 아, 아무래도 일본 사람들이 진실을 알게 되면, 최소한 수구 세력들하고 입은 못 맞추겠죠.
<hacking_u> 물론 그 섬에 그 사람들(?)이라고 그냥 '독도'나 '동해'같은 말만 bypass시키고 팬 활동만 할지도 모르겠지만 말입니다.
<hanbin973> 일단 밥먹고 돌아올게요~
<hacking_u> 지금 우리나라 정부보다는 배용준과 소녀시대의 파급효과가 더 클 듯.
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 잘.
<hanbin973> 냠. 밥이랑 열무김치 밖에 없어서 다 먹고 왓음요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 그건 그렇네요. 울나라 정부가 뭐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 아.. 이 컴퓨터가 그래도 사운드 칩이 괜찮은거였구나 =.= ㄷ
<hanbin973> 그래도 스피커 고쳐서 해놓으니 뭔가 소리가 좋네
<hanbin973> 6:00~
<hanbin973> 밴드 음악 가지고 MR 제거 드립치는 놈들은 대체 머지 =.=
<hanbin973> Dream Theater 가 이렇게 감미로운 노래도 하나보네 ㄷ
<imsu> MK-BB: 미쿡 안가시남? ㅎㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 사운드 칩은 정말 막장이 아닌 이상 소리는 제대로 들려줍니다. 단지 리시버 문제지.
<hacking_u> imsu, 이미 뉴욕이신데말이죠
<imsu> hacking_u: 아 벌써 갔나요? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> (...)
<hanbin973> 스피커가 문제엿군요. 진짜 오랜만에 제대로된 소리를 듣는거 같네요. 갠적으로 휴대폰같은 휴대용 기계의 소리보다는 컴퓨터가 더 맑고 깨끗한거 같아요
<imsu> 몰랐음;; ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 요즘은 왠만하면 High Definition Audio 들어가니까 음질이야 다 좋죠. 옛날 Soundblaster 쓰던 때가 생각나네요. Pentium 3 533MHz에 128MB RAM 16GB HDD RivaTNT2(Graphic) 시대.
<hacking_u> imsu, 으잌...
<hanbin973> 그럼 저는 이만 들어가겠습니다 __ 안녕히 계세요
<imsu> 흠;;
<imsu> 저게 오디오 카드인가요?
<imsu> ㅋㄷㅋㄷ
<Semosi> 계시는 분께 일단 인사.
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<Semosi> 네 :-)
<Semosi> 잠시 제가 두서없이 여쭤볼수 있을까요?
<Semosi> 안드로이드 인데요
<imsu> 헉;;;;
<imsu> 모름 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 저에겐 미적분만 ;; 가능합니다욧; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Semosi> 아 그랬군요
<Semosi> 세상에서 가장 골치아프다는 미적분
<grr> ni hao
<Semosi> ㅎㅎ 그래도 재미있으시나요? 모두들 미적분이라면 아주 어려워 하던데
<imsu> 직업이다보니;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 할롱 짱개님 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 직업으로 미적분을 하는것도 있나요?
<imsu> 수학강사 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 아하..
<Semosi> 그럴수 있구나.
<Semosi> 임수님 옛날에 머리 깎은 사진 보여주지 않으셨던가요?
<Semosi> 제가 다른분이랑 헷갈리고 있는것이구나.
<grr> 짱께 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Semosi: 잉? 머리 깍은 사진이라뇽? ㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 아닌가..
<Semosi> 학원은 늘 저녁이 분비잖아요
<Semosi> 지금은 학원이겠습니다.
<imsu>  네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쉬는 시간 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> gtk 가 이상하네 ㅠㅠ 다시 켜봐야지 ㅠㅠ
<Semosi> jincreator: 님은 게시판에서 자주 뵙는것 같은데요 ^^
<Semosi> 1등~~...짝짝짝
<jincreator> 9월부터는 개학해서 힘들 거에요.
<Semosi> 아 그렇군요
<Semosi> 그럼 공부하면서 구상해 놓았다가 다시 방학되면 활동하시고?
<Semosi> 이런 실례되는 질문이었나요
<Semosi> 그냥 늘 끊임없이 생각하신다는 의미에서 말씀드렸습니다.
<jincreator> 아뇨, 실례되실 것까지는...
<imsu> 에효;;
<imsu> initialize 를 안해줘서 이런 생고생이람 ㅋㅋ
<Semosi> 아직 자리에 계시나요? jincreator님
<jincreator> 네.
<Semosi> 한가지 여쭤볼게요 동영상에 관한것인데요
<jincreator> 음...잘 알지는 못하는데...
<Semosi> 제가 가지고 있는 아날로그 캠코더의 영상을 디지털로 만들때도 유용할까요?
<Semosi> 유용하다는 것은 하드웨어적 사양이 비슷할때 우분투가 더 작업 속도가 빠르다던가
<jincreator> 뭐가 유용하다는 건가요?
<Semosi> 이를테면 변환속도 말이죠
<hacking_u> jincreator, 우분투가 아날로그 캠코더의 영상을 디지털로 만들때 성능 면에서나 기타 면에서 유익이 있는가.
<jincreator> 음...그런 건 운영체제마다 큰 차이가 없을 것 같은데요.
<hacking_u> 저도 같은 생각...
<hacking_u> (실제로 해본 사람입니다)
<Semosi> 아 그렇군요
<Semosi> 그럼 화질은 좀 더  나아질수 있을까요?
<hacking_u> 그런데, DV포트(1394 Firewire)로는 리눅스에서도 Kino로 하면 되긴 한데... 윈도우쪽이 더 편리한 듯 싶습니다.
<hacking_u> 화질은 하드웨어에 따르고, 코덱에 따라서 달라지죠;
<Semosi> 음 그렇군요
<Semosi> 아날로그 캠은 DV이상은 어렵다고 하던데요
<Semosi> 실상이 그런지 모르겠어요
<hacking_u> 윈도우쪽이 편리하다고 생각하는 이유는... 피나클보드라든가, 비디오 캡쳐 장치 드라이버도 다 있고, USB방식 캡쳐도 지원하죠.
<hacking_u> DV캡쳐 이상이라면 뭐 S-Video라도 캡쳐하시려는;;;
<Semosi> 네 맞습니다. 제가  usb장치의 피나클로 작업했습니다.
<hacking_u> 피나클... 피나클... 피나클 리눅스 지원 아마 안하지 싶은데요
<hacking_u> 맥은 하지만
<Semosi> 네 그냥 윈도우xp에서 했는데 재생해놓고 120분지나면 영상파일이 만들어 져 있더군요
<Semosi> 그런데 코덱이 궁금한데요
<Semosi> 그것은 변환 프로그램이랑 별게 문제인가요?
<Semosi> 아님 변환된 영상을 다른 포맷으로 만들때 필요한것인가요?
<hacking_u> XP에서 Windows Movie Maker로 캡쳐하신건가요
<hacking_u> 피나클스튜디오?
<Semosi> 아뇨 피나클스튜디오로 했습니다.
<hacking_u> 아...
<Semosi> 네 맞습니다.
<hacking_u> 로우포맷 아니면 H.264 아닐까 싶은데요.
<Semosi> 그럼 변환할때 코덱이 깔려져 있는것은 별 도움이 안되는 건가요?
<Semosi> 아날로그에서 변환된 디지털 파일을 다시 디코딩 할때 필요한가요?
<Semosi> 인코딩인가요?
<hacking_u> 최소한 필수 코덱은 피나클스튜디오와 함께 깔렸을 겁니다. 디코딩할 때 필요하죠 물론.
<hacking_u> 인코딩/디코딩용 코덱은 이미 피나클스튜디오에서 사용한 포맷이라면 시스템에 설치되었지 싶고요.
<Semosi> 아 그렇군요.
<hacking_u> 디코딩용 코덱이 재생할 시스템에서 필요할 수도 있겠습니다.
<hacking_u> 그런데 피나클로 작업하신 이유가 뭐죠?
<hacking_u> 1394포트 없나요;
<hacking_u> 피나클도 PCI랑 USB랑 두 가지 있는 것 같던데, 저는 USB만 봐서;
<Semosi> 일단 변환 카드가 없어서 usb방식의 변환기를 사용 중입니다.
<hacking_u> 그럼 S-Video 출력 > 피나클 > USB 인건가요;
<Semosi> 옙 . 바로 그 방식입니다.
<hacking_u> 음;;; 캠이 어지간히 옛날 것이 아니라면 1394 DV포트 지원할텐데요... 그쪽이 화질도 더 좋을 것이고...
<hacking_u> (피나클도 값이 적진 않더군요;)
<Semosi> 97년도 구입한 아날로그 캠코더라..
<Semosi> 그당시 거금을 주고 카드할부 12개월로 구입햇습니다..ㅎㅎㅎ
<Semosi> 그래서 아이들의 10년이상 기록을 했는데..
<Semosi> 이젠 dvd로 보려고 하니 디지털로 변환이 필요해서 말입니다.
<hacking_u> 흠... 일단 DV포트 있으신지 보시고요.. 그리고 검색해보니 USB 피나클도 사용 가능하다는 것 같군요. 리눅스에서.
<Semosi> 없습니다.
<hacking_u> DV포트 없으시면 패스-
<Semosi> 음 그럼 그냥 시간과 싸움을 해야 겠네요.일단 초기 변환되는 파일은 용량도 엄청 크더라구요
<hacking_u> 헐... 그럼 그냥 DV AVI파일로 된다는건데요;
<hacking_u> 로우포맷;
<hacking_u> 용량이 거의 기가 단위죠?
<hacking_u> 2~3기가 이런식으로 =_=
<hacking_u> Semosi, 캡쳐 모드가 DV캡쳐하고 MPEG 캡쳐 두 모드가 있다는데, DV캡쳐모드신가보네요; 저는 캡쳐 뜰때 Windows Movie Maker랑 Vegas만 써봐서 =_=;
<hacking_u> 리눅스에서 Kino도 써 보긴 했지만요;
<Semosi> 네 용량이 기기 정도 입니다.
<Semosi> 저도 베가스 사용하려고 합니다. 그런데 잘 설치가 안되어서..
<Semosi> 베가스에서도 바로 파일을 변환되나요?
<hacking_u> 베가스에서는 그렇지 않았던 것 같은데요;
<hacking_u> 사실 그냥 DV파일로 뜨시고 변환하는 게 좋을 듯;
<hacking_u> 단지 용량은 외장하드 등으로 충당해야겠지만요; 시간은 어쩔수가....
<Semosi> 네 일다 초기 파일이 만들어 지면 코덱을 이용해서 dvd 형태로 굽던가 아님 avi 형태로 변환하려고 생각 중입니다.
<hacking_u> 흠 근데 테이프 하나에 거의 10GB는 될 텐데요 괜찮으신지 심히 걱정이;
<Semosi> 네 한개 처리하곤 저장하곤 해야 합니다.
<hacking_u> 으아니; 천천히 하루에 한두개씩 쉬엄쉬엄 하셔야되겠군요;
<hacking_u> http://blog.daum.net/opet1/1013 팟플레이어로 실시간 캡쳐 가능한 것 같습니다.
<hacking_u> 피나클이 아마 TV보드 종류로 인식되지 않나... 이건 부정확한 정보긴 하지만 참고하시라고요;
<hacking_u> 여하간 저는 나가보겠습니다.
<hacking_u> 그럼...
<Jinseok> 안녕
<Jinseok> 하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕
<drake_kr> 하세요
<Jinseok> drake_kr 심야에 뭐하세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 즐거운 콛잉여
<Jinseok> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 아오
<Jinseok> drake_kr 집 컴퓨터가 삼성껀데 병X네요;;; 우분투 11.04 CD 받은것을 돌려서 라이브 부팅을 시도하니;;; busybox가 뜨면서 부팅이 안되네요.
<drake_kr> 컴퓨터를 바꾸세요.
<MK-BB> iOS^Seony: 한국 좋아요?
<MK-BB> 동생이 맥북프로 샀는데;;; 붓캠프 어케하는지 몰라서 ㅠㅠ;;
<jincreator> 아니, 미국이면 윈도 필요없는 환경 아닌가요? ==3
<bundo> jincreator, 금요일에 우리 MK-BB 돌아간 기념으로  맞난거 먹읍시더 ... 내가 쏘지요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 써니 , 소재성 , 포닉스님 올꺼 같음
<bundo> hacking_u, 올래?
<hacking_u> hacking_u, 몇시에요?
<hacking_u> bundo, 몇시에요?
<bundo> 오후 1시쯤 도착할꺼 같음
<hacking_u> 점심식사인가요~
<bundo> 오셔 내가  맞난거 쏠께요
<drake_kr> 오?
<hacking_u> 잠자는 용의 수염을 자극하신듯... ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저녁은 같이 못함...
<hacking_u> 저도 마찬가지입니다.
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 맞을래요?
<bundo> 인천리동 모임 써니하고 가야해요
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 으잌...
<hacking_u> bundo, 그럼 점심때 뵐까요~
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 저 지금 홈페이지의 '페이지' 제작에 난항을 겪고 있심더 ㅜㅜ 살려줍소;;
<bundo> 네 오세요 ... 내가 격려차 대접 해드리지요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오 그럼 젊은 사람들끼리 1/n으로.. 아 여기 대딩들 술 안먹지 이런
<hacking_u> 쩝;;
<bundo> 승탁이 하고 drake_kr 는 24일 양재 오세요
<drake_kr> 24일 부산 내려가있을듯 싶습니다.. 아직 확정은 안되었는데..
<hacking_u> 오... 저는 못가는데 ㅜㅜ 할머니 댁이 부산인데도 못 가는 현실...
<bundo> 심실장(공개 SW 협회) 이 대접 한다고 함
<bundo> 부산 관심 끊으셈
<jincreator> bundo 님, 알겠습니다.
<bundo> 일인당 10만원입니다.
<jincreator> 참, 제가 인터넷 통금(...) 시간이 다 되어가니 갑자기 접속이 끊겨도 이상하게 여기지 마세요.
<bundo> 소재성님만 꽁짜로 데려갈꺼임
<bundo> 쩝 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<hacking_u> 아 통금 1분전이네요 조물주씨;;
<bundo> 부산 세미나요...
<bundo> 암튼 리더단만 주로 갑니더 죄송해요
<bundo> 리더단 10만원씩.. 흑흑
<hacking_u> 어이쿠;;
<bundo> 명환씨 공지 안올리네 음~~
<hacking_u> 여하간 수고하십니다...
<bundo> 부산은 부산 우저 위한거고
<Ben5> 8월 정모는 언제인가요?
<bundo> 자리가 25명 풀이에요
<Ben5> 정기세미나
<bundo> 27일 부산정보산업진흥원 입니다.
<Ben5> 리더단이면 일반인은 참석 못하는건가요?
<bundo> drake_kr, 싸가지 없다 생각마시고 걍 이해해주세요
<bundo> 참석 가능한데요
<bundo> 부산 오실래요 ?
<jincreator1> 어이쿠야, 도둑랜을 탔구나~
<drake_kr> 음? 부산엔 다른일로 내려가는거에요
<bundo> 아 마져 그랬군요
<Ben5> 부산은 힘들고요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그럼오셔
<Ben5> 매달 정기세미나가 있는지 몰랐네요
<drake_kr> 그게 말일 근처라 참석 할수있으면 하는거에요
<Ben5> 다음 서울모임때는 꼭 갈꼐요
<bundo> drake_kr, 올라올떄 같이 오자고
<bundo> 9월은 서울서 합니다 . ㅎㅎ
<bundo> drake_kr, 전화해도 되지 ? 지금 ?
<drake_kr> 제가 해요
<drake_kr> 무료통화 많이 남음
<bundo> 내가함
<bundo> 그럼 니가혀
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> jincreator1, 어이쿠야~ 도둑랜 잘탔구나~
<hacking_u> jincreator1, 도둑랜 신호수치를 보고하시오.
<jincreator1> 수치는 모르게
<jincreator1> 겠으나 강한 도둑랜임.
<jincreator1> 근데 이 도둑랜은 새벽되면 꺼지더라(...)
<hacking_u> 그거 절전모드 걸어놔서 그럼.
<hacking_u> 예전에 쓰던 버팔로 공유기도 시간대별로 자동으로 켜고 끄는 옵션 있었음.
<jincreator1> 그런 거 절대 아님.
<jincreator1> 그냥 꺼지는 시간이 랜덤이거든.
<jincreator1> 주인이 깜박 잊고 안끄는 날에는 하루 종일 잡히기도 하고.
<jincreator1> 무엇보다 그런 설정도 하는 사람이 네트워크에 암호를 걸지도 않고 SSID도 기본값을 할 리가 없지.
<hacking_u> =_=;;
<hacking_u> 귀차니즘이라든가
<jincreator1> (...)
<Barami> 그냥.. 잘때 멀티탭 스위치를 끄고 사는 사람인가보죠.
<jincreator1> 앗, 그럴듯하군요.
<drake_kr> 아 왜 집에 오면 이렇게 나태해지누
<jincreator1> 전 이만 자러 갑니다.
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 잘자요
<drake_kr> 여자꿈 꾸셈
<jincreator1> 네, 안녕히주무세요.
<jincreator1> (...)
<bundo> 재털이 비워야지
<drake_kr> 전 이제 활동시간 ㅋ
<bundo> 하루에 재털이 1~2회 비우는 강분도 쩝
<bundo> 지방에서 처음하는 세미나라 조금 긴장하고 준비도 더 챙기는 중인데요
<bundo> 따라서 사회도 제가 봅니더 ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u> 안녕히주무세요 여러분....
<Ben5> 이번
<Ben5> 부산 모임에서는 어떤 내요을 다루죠?
<Ben5> 일반인은 회비가 얼마인가요?
<bundo> 회비 없습니다
<bundo> 부산모임은 발표가 .. 음 잠시요
<Ben5> 공지가 아직 안올라 와서요 ^^;;
<bundo> 내가 메일쓰고도 한참 찾는 컴맹입니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> <Ben5> 공지가 아직 안올라 와서요 ^^;;
<bundo> <bundo> 내가 메일쓰고도 한참 찾는 컴맹입니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> <Ben5> 공지가 아직 안올라 와서요 ^^;;
<bundo> <bundo> 내가 메일쓰고도 한참 찾는 컴맹입니더 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 엄머 ㅋㅋ
<Ben5> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 장소 : 부산정보산업진흥원(대연동 http://www.busanit.or.kr )
<bundo> 날짜 시간 : 8월 27일 오후1시 30분 ~ 6시00분
<bundo> 사회 : 강분도
<bundo> 발표자 :
<bundo> 김성윤 : 우분투로 슈퍼컴퓨터 구축
<bundo> 유명환 : 우분투 기반의 안드로이드 SW 개발
<bundo> 임덕규 : 개인적인 컴퓨터 이야기(OSS와 함께하며...)
<bundo> 소재성 : 우분투에서 동영상 편집
<bundo> ??? : ????????????
<bundo> 콘트롤 V 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 5번째 발표자 섭외중 okjsp 광남군이 간다고 하고 이번에 안되서리...
<bundo> Ben5, 저는 매월 세미나를 해보았고 OSS 포럼 모임도 해보아서... 나름 모임 노하우가 생겼답니다.,
<bundo> 아 이거 전수 잘 해줘야 하는데 ... ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 우리모임은 주는 모임입니다. 무료이며 받는 모임을 추구 합니다.
<Ben5> 아...
<bundo> 9월 서울 모임 꼭 와보십시요
<bundo> 9월 24일이 될것입니다 ( 월마지막 토요일)
<Ben5> 네네 가고는 싶지만 아무레도 부산은 힘들거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 부산은이번 8월 처음하는거 에요 ^^;
<Ben5> 보통 몇몇이나 참석하죠?
<bundo> 30~40
<Ben5> 혹시나 발표자는 경비지급도 하나요?
<bundo> 발표자는 발표비 줍니다
<Ben5> 아하
<bundo> 경비는 지급한적 없고요 ㅎ
<bundo> 제가 우분투한국 위해 꼴아 박은 돈이 400정도 되는데요
<bundo> 저 우분투 해서 번건 두배입니다.
<bundo> 쩝 ... ㅠ@
<Ben5> 발표는 강사나 전문가를 초빙하게 되는건가요? 아니면 회원들끼리 공유 형식으로 하게 되나요?
<Ben5> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 회원 위주이고요 그다음 외부입니다.
<Ben5> 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 제가 2008년 봄에요
<Ben5> 네
<bundo> 우분투 8.04 발표 했을때.. 무지 긴강했죠
<bundo> 다 컴 잘하는이들이거든요
<Ben5> 그럴거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 지금은 걍 대충 떠들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Ben5> 아 그때가 첫 발표 였나봐요?
<bundo> 네..
<Ben5> ㅎㅎ
<Ben5> 기대되네요 모임이
<Ben5> 참여자 연령대는 어떻게 되죠?
<bundo> 10대부터 50대 까지
<bundo> 평균연령 30?
<Ben5> ㅎㅎ 다들 전문가 이시겠네요
<bundo> 다 찌질이에요
<bundo> 나 뼤고 앤 있는이 없음
<bundo> 난 아내 있는데도 애인 있는데...
<bundo> 모임오는 덕후들은 앤 전부 없어서 뒷풀이도 찡하게 남습니다
<Ben5> -ㅅ-
<Ben5> 아까 술만이 안하신다고들 하시던데..;;
<bundo> 제가 리눅스 술로 평정했습니다.
<bundo> 우린 주류다...
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ben5> 아아
<Ben5> 이제야 이해가 갔음 ㅋㅋ
<Ben5> 미혼분들이 만으신가봐요
<bundo> 2008년 사진다시 찾아 보는데 잘 안나오네요
<xyz> 안녕하세요
<bundo> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6xn4fJdlDCc/SYKecXOse5I/AAAAAAAAAEk/EYKXAxIRzsI/ubuntu_6th_seminar_2008_05_18_6.jpg
<bundo> 2006년 사진 찾았음 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 페북으로 올려야징 ㅎㅎ
<Ben5> 완전 미남이시네요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 에잉~
<bundo> 저는 얼굴로 사는 시절 지난 40대 중반 입니다.
<bundo> 흐
<bundo> 8.04LTS 이야기를 한게 꿈처럼 지나갔습니다.
<Barami> :)
<bundo> Barami, 9월 우분투 세미나에 발표 하셔
<bundo> 용돈 챙겨 줄께요 ㅎ헤
<Barami> 발표할 꺼리가 있나요 ~_~
<Barami> 초짜라..
<bundo> 정해서 하셔 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> Barami, 나 3000만원 받은거 아시남?
<bundo>  흐흐
<Barami> ~_~
<bundo> 9월에 발표 할ㅋ꺼 고민해보셔 언더스탠?
<bundo> 담에 또 봐요 ^^;
<xyz> 우분투와 잘 맞는 랩탑은 어떤게 있을까요
<Barami> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?s=laptop
<Barami> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/hiner/whats-the-best-laptop-for-running-ubuntu-linux/3793
<xyz> 감사합니다~
<imsu> drake_kr, 예밀씨 오늘 오셨나요?
<drake_kr> 몰ㄹ,ㅁ
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 메일 보냈는데 답장이 없어 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 잉어는 윗집 줬다
<imsu> 켁
<imsu> 대회 포기 해야할듯 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 힝;;
<imsu> 너무 바빠 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 나도 잉여주제에 바쁨
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 혼자 만들어야지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하드 800G 남았다
<drake_kr> 정리좀 했더니 좀 남네..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제 하드는 아직도;;
<imsu> 200 기가나 남았구나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 텍스트도 다루기 어렵네 거참 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 텍스트도 모이면 태산? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 몰라
<imsu> 아놔 이럴 줄 알았으면 그냥 수학용 그래프 그리는거에 더 매진할걸 ㅠ
<imsu> 수업 준비도 개판되었는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 좃됏네
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=256855&no=41&weekday=thu imsu == 조부장
<imsu> 이게 뭡니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐긴뭐야 세치혀로 망한사람이지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉??
<imsu> 뭔가;; 의미심장한 말? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 걍 니 상황이 저럼
<imsu> 으잉?? 좆됐다구요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<imsu> 난 이제 뭘해야하나~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 강의
<drake_kr> 커피나 한잔 할까나
<imsu> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu> 아 강의 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몰라요
<imsu> 수업준비 제대로 안해서 완전 요즘 라이브 수업이었는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어 이건 뭐지? 그래 그거군 ㅋㅋ 이러면서 혼자 뜨끔뜨끔 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 다행히 잘 넘어가서 망정이지 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 밀씨는 9월 중순까지 바쁘댜
<drake_kr> 아오 증말 뭔 일을 글케 하는지 몰러
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 그러게 말이에요
<imsu> 블랙회사야
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니 사람이 블랙이야
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 밀씨 다니는 회사가 블랙인줄 알았는데
<imsu> 자기가 일을 만드나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설마~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 밀씨가 블랙임
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ 자기가 만듦
<imsu> ㅜ.ㅜ;;;;;;
<drake_kr> php보이는 나름대로 열심히 하는데 왜 짤라
<imsu> 철두철미한 스탈인가 봄
<imsu> 이사가 짤랐다면서요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 찔러서 짤른거자너
<drake_kr> 하긴 한참 그럴 나이인가..
<drake_kr> 나도 그시절엔 그랬던듯
<drake_kr> 7년차 개발자가 마우스 졸라 잘 쓰길래 얕보고 막 그랬었음
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59834 <- imsu는 어디?
<imsu> 아 뭐에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나 고딩때는 국어 선생님이 개량 한복이었는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 싱크롤 돋지않냐
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 살짝 찔리네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 수학하는 사람은 옷차림에 별로 신경안씀 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그대로 공대 마인드 투입 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<imsu> 신경쓰는 사람은 제가 본 기억은 제비 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 마른 체격에 배바지 <-
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 꼭 그러드라?
<imsu> 제 고딩때 물리샘은 멜빵바지임 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 항상 고민 있으면 멜빵을 쭉 땡기곤 하셨죠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 고딩때 사회쌤이 대박이었는디
<drake_kr> 그때로 돌아가고싶긴헌디
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 장실좀 갑자기 배가;; ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 시원하다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr, 메일 확인하면서 보니 제가 보낸 메일만 10개군요 ㅋㅋ 이정도면 노력한거죠?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 잡다한거지만 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ.
<imsu> 쿨럭;
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 저런거 말고
<drake_kr> 터미널루 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 터미널이요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뷁 ㅋ
<imsu> 변태 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아오
<drake_kr> 너무느려
<imsu> 근데 mc 도 ftp 는 되는데 굳이 다른걸 만들 필요가 있나요?
<drake_kr> x 너무 느려
<drake_kr> 아니 걍 메뉴부터 만드는거지
<drake_kr> 쉽게쉽게 할라고 ㅋ
<imsu> 잘 만들어주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ 저도 쓰게 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 터미널 싫다매
<imsu> 잘 만들면 쓰죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> mc 는 아직 정이 안가서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 마우스 유저
<imsu> 마우스도 되게 해주세용 ~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 배고파
<drake_kr> 밥먹고 자야겠다
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무시와요 ㅋㅋ
<rishi> Hey! I am trying to implement support for Nateon for GNU/Linux, mostly due to a request from a Korean developer. However I am not Korean myself.
<rishi> So I am looking for someone who is using Nateon and knows Korean.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-18
<vantom> what does namja gaseum mean?  if it is bad I'm sorry...
<lexlove2> ??
<vantom> namja means man I guess? I don't know what gaseum means.
<vantom> I'm also offtopic
<vantom> sorry :<
<vantom> I just need to find out what this means and I know zero korean
<lexlove2> namja gaseum??? <---- English??
<vantom> no it is korean
<vantom> with English phonetics
<vantom> I want to know what it means in english
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<wontae> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<wontae> 우분투에 관심을 갖고자 참여하게되었습니다.
<wontae> 리눅스에 대한 지식은 전무하지만 잘부탁드힙니다.
<jincreator> 오, 훌륭한 자세입니다! :)
<readytoact> jincreator: (__)
<jincreator> readytoact: 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> jincreator: 좋은소식이 들리던데요? :)
<wontae> ^^ 안드로이드 플랫폼에 알아보고자 하다보니 우분투까지...
<jincreator> readytoact: (-.-)
<readytoact> ㅡ_-)r 한번 쏘심이...
<jincreator> wontae: 누구나 처음에는 아는 게 하나도 없이 리눅스를 접하지요.
<wontae> ^^ 재미있을것 같습니다.
<jincreator> readytoact: 그거 대학 등록금의 1/15도 안됨 T.T
<readytoact> 쩝 저도 그 대회 봤는데 참가하고 싶었는데
<readytoact> 그러고보니 OSS에선 연락이 없네
<wontae> 우와 유명하신 분인가봐요
<jincreator> 아, 아니에요. 무슨 그런 엄청난 오해를...
<readytoact> wontae: jincreator님이 좀 유명하십니다
<jincreator> (...)
<readytoact> 구글에서 찾아보세요
<wontae> 아..
<readytoact> 분명히! 나옵니다
<jincreator> 끙...닉을 바꿔야겠어.
<readytoact> 이번 대회 문서가 공개되어 있죠?
<readytoact> 저도 참고 좀하려고요.
<jincreator> 이번, 지난 다 수상여부와 상관없이 공개되어 있습니다.
<wontae> 제일 처음 나오네요...
<jincreator> ...라고 쓰고 귀찮아서 관리자가 안 지웠다고 읽죠.
<readytoact> 음.. 좀만 일찍 알았으면
<readytoact> 요즘 오픈소스 방화벽 찾아서 세팅하고 있는데
<jincreator> 이거 3회도 있어요.
<readytoact> 성능이 꽤나 괜찮아요
<readytoact> 요즘 트랜드 맞춰서 UTM타입으로 나오니까 기능도 많고
<readytoact> 무엇보다.. +_+ 깔았다 지웠다 하는 그 손맛이!!!
<jincreator> 손맛이라니 ^^;
<wontae> 다들 직장인이신가요?
<jincreator> 전 학생이에요.
<readytoact> 전 직장서 놉니다 -0-
<wontae> 저도 직장에서..^^;;
<readytoact> 어젠 미주 지부와 일하느라 -_-ㅋ 밤낮이 뒤집어져 버렸어요
<jincreator> 미주 지부 사람들에게 밤낮을 뒤집으라 하세요.
<wontae> 흠.. 대단한 일을 하시나봐요
<readytoact> jincreator: 그러면 좋겠지만... wontae: 아뇨. 다만 미쿡에 지부들이 있어서
<readytoact> 미국은 동네마다도 시간이 달라서
<readytoact> 저도 익숙치 않아서 ㅎㅎㅎ
<wontae> 미국은 넓죠..^^
<wontae> VirtulBox에 우분투 설치해서 사용해도 문제는 없겠죠?
<jincreator> 그렇기는 한데 실제 시스템에서 사용하는 것보다 성능은 좀 떨어지겠죠.
<wontae> 흠..
<jincreator> 그런데 요즘 컴퓨터는 사양이 높은데다 CPU가 가상화 기술을 지원하는 경우 쾌적하거 돌아가더군요.
<jincreator> 새 컴퓨터의 버추얼박스에서 설치하는 게 제 노트북보다 빨랐다는...T.T
<hacking_u> 저도;;;
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 전 x41에도 버박 깔아서 윈도 돌리는데
<readytoact> 살짝.. 느린거 빼곤 뭐.. 인내심을 갖고 쓰면...
<readytoact> 한계를 느끼죠
<readytoact> 전  x41메인이 우분투라서
<readytoact> -_-... 버박으로 윈도 올리기 기찬아서.. wine으로 윈도용 어플 걍 돌립니다.
<readytoact> 드림위버도 wine으로
<wontae> 다들 고수의 향기가 느껴지네요
<readytoact> wontae: 이건 고수가 아니라.. 살기위한 몸부림 일껄요
<jincreator> T.T
<wontae> 하하하..^^
<hacking_u> 살기 위한 몸부림...
<hacking_u> 여하간 저는 나갑니다.
<hacking_u> 아마 한두시간 후에 jincreator 와 비슷한 대역의 IP로 접속하지 싶습니다.
<jincreator> 비슷한 IP가 아니라 같은 IP겠지요. 한 공유기이니...
<gry> http://img.danawa.com/new/openmarket/sub/q_test_notice.gif <-- translate please?
<jincreator> Every commerce responsibility is to you, so if it is direct dealing please be careful.
<jincreator> NO WARRENTY of translating :)
<Ben5> ok
<gry> cheers
<benjen> alisol
<benjen> #nick alisol
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<alisol> ch.
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 음...
<bundo> 아흐 손저려 히히 ~
<jincreator> 손이 왜요?
<bundo> 날이 구지잖아유 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> jincreator,  내일 점심 쏠테니 스탠바이 하고 있기 바래유
<bundo> 진규, 재성, 써니, 등등
<bundo> 써니님은 내가 데리고 갑니다. 인천 작전역서 만날것입니다.
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다.
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 밥
<readytoact> ë°¥
<bundo> readytoact, 도 올래요 ?
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ 이제 종종 뵐텐데요 뭘
<readytoact> 이번달 말에 부평으로 갑니더
<readytoact> 이사해요
<bundo> 아 인천 ㅋㅋ 참 내일 인리동 모임합니다,
<readytoact> 낼 금욜인데요?
<bundo> 부평역에서 저녁 7시반
<readytoact> 오오오
<bundo> 써니 왔거든요
<readytoact> -_-... 근데 아직은 서울
<readytoact> 핫
<bundo> 써니가 인리동 멤버에요
<readytoact> 써니님 들어오셨어요?
<bundo> 네..
<readytoact> 아예?
<readytoact> bundo: 교회정보화 어쩌구는
<readytoact> 메일 드렸습니다
<bundo> 네 저에게도 참조로 보내준 메일 잘 보았습니다.
<bundo> 협조 요청에는 응해줘야 도리인거 같아서리.. ㅎ
<lexlove2> 다들 안녕하세요 점심은 드셨어요?
<bundo> 헉 배고프네유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> lexlove2 님 잘 지내시죠 ㅎ
<lexlove2> bundo, 못지내고 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 이런 ... ㅎ
<lexlove2> 아마 1년동안은 계속 힘들거 같아요
<bundo> 참 저요 영어 모르는 분들 컴가르치는 노하우 있는거 아시죠
<lexlove2> 아뇨 모르는데 어떤 노하우인가요?
<lexlove2> 음 참고로 저는 영어 모르는 컴 선생이에요
<bundo> 하하
<bundo> 서니요 써먹을떄가 있드라고요
<bundo> 차 운전중 차문 열고 얼굴 보여 주기...
<jincreator> lexlove2: 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> 합..
<bundo> 그럼 김여사 등등 다 꼬리 내릴꺼에요 ㅎ
<lexlove2> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 배고프네
<bundo> 참 jincreator 부산 갈려 ?
<lexlove2> 음,, 제가 순진한 걸까요? 상상이 잘 안되요
<readytoact> 짭-
<jincreator> 윽, 힘들어요.
<readytoact> bundo:  28일이죠?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 이삿날이네
<bundo> 아니요 27일이고
<readytoact> 이사전날
<bundo> 26일 밤에 내려 갑니다.
<bundo> 28일 상경 하고
<readytoact> 이번에 이사가 3건이나 겹쳐서
<readytoact> -0-...
<bundo> 먼 이사를 그리해요 저그인가 ?
<readytoact> 28일 본가, 29일 저희 집
<bundo> 질럿 다니남 ?
<readytoact> 우리아들 엄마뱃속-> 세상으로 , 미정
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 오, 축하드립니다.
<readytoact> -_- 이제 서울특별시민 박탈당하네
<readytoact> jincreator: (__)
<readytoact> 우리아들에건 꼭
<readytoact> 리눅스를 갈켜야지
<lexlove2> readytoact, 축하드려요 ^^
<readytoact> lexlove2: 감사합니다
<readytoact> -0- 저 이제 아빠되나봐요
<bundo> 아 둘째 컴 아답타 주문했음
<bundo> 애들 둘 = 컴 두개
<readytoact> 둘째 컴? 둘째 아들 컴
<bundo> 나 3개
<bundo> 아내 1개
<bundo> 우리집 컴 6개임 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<readytoact> 헐
<bundo> 전기료 18만원 나옴 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 수도 요금 8000원 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 헐;;;
<jincreator> 히터 6대군요.
<bundo> 우린 전기먹고 산다니까요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 헐
<bundo> 어머님 까지 5인 가족인데 어머님은 주소 따로라서리...
<bundo> 누진세가 좀 .. 흐
<bundo> readytoact, 인천 이사오면우리집 오셔...
<bundo> 우리집서 내가한 요리 먹어봐야 진짜 내가 신임 하거든요
<readytoact> bundo: 오오 그걸 견뎌야하는군요
<bundo> 췻 최고 요리쏨씨임...
<bundo> 어머니 보다 내가 이젠 요리 잘해요
<bundo> 믿어 보셔 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> bundo: -_-a 페북을 통해 잘 보고 있습니다
<lexlove2> 여자들이 신임받기는 어렵겟군요
<bundo> 내가 사실 우분투 보다 요리에 재능이 있고 실력도 좋트라고요
<readytoact> ㅇㅇ 그런거 같음
<bundo> 그래서 요정 할까 고민 중입니다.
<readytoact> 우분투 쓰는 가정주부 같아요
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> jincreator, 재성씨 옆에 있나요 ?
<jincreator> 네, 그렇습니다.
<drake_kr> 아 역시 감자고로케가 맛있는가
<bundo> jincreator,  사무실 전화로 나에게 전화좀하라 전해주세요
<alisol> ㅇㅇ
<bundo> alisol, 반갑습니다.
<bundo> 못뵈던 분이신거 같은데 환영합니다.
<lexlove2> alisol, 반갑습니다.
<lexlove2> 저는 일하러 갑니다~~~
<alisol> benjen 님의 대화명은 이제부터 alisol 입니다 b
<bundo> 아하 재성님 이군요~ ㅎㅎ
<alisol> 빙고~ ~
<bundo> ㅋㅋ 두솥 도시락으로 합시다 ㅋ
<alisol> 네.
<alisol> 한솥 곱배기로 하지요.
<jincreator> https://webifyme.org/
<jincreator> 한번 해보세요.
<jincreator> https://webifyme.org/en-US/collage/7030080eb59c/
<bundo> 이번 부산 세미나에 컴퓨터 책 10권 기증 들어 왔습니다. 새책 징네선
<bundo> 이번 부산 세미나에 컴퓨터 책 10권 기증 들어 왔습니다. 새책 지엔선 에서,,,
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ 명환이 화이팅 ...~
<bundo> jincreator, 부산 데려가 줄깡 ?
<bundo> 트렁크 비는데...?
<jincreator> 가고는 싶은데...먼 곳에서 하루 자기까지 하면 부모님이 허락 안해주실 거에요.T.T
<jincreator> 초등학생도 아닌데 아직도 허락을 받아야 한다니...T.T
<bundo> 헉 성년이잖어 ~~
<bundo> 난 중3떄부터 가출 많이 함
<jincreator> 그런 말 할라치면 등록금 제가 내라고 하네요.
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 난 장학금 전학년 ...
<bundo> <== 국가 유공자 자녀
<bundo> 대학원은 가톨릭이 대줌
<bundo> 나 학비 내본적 없습니더 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 부럽죠 ?
<bundo> 나때 신학교 학비 250만원 이었어요
<bundo> 년 500
<bundo> 기숙 생활이라 비쌈...
<bundo> 그떄 사립대가 150이었나?
<jincreator> 무지하게 부럽네요.
<jincreator> 이번 학기 전 480쯤 되거든요.
<jincreator> 기숙사 180쯤.
<jincreator> 기숙사는 붙었는데 부모님이 안 보내주신다고 하시네요.
<bundo> 천만원 시대군요 ㅎ
<bundo> 나 지금도 대학 또가면 꽁짜인데.. 흐
<jincreator> hacking_u 와서 7층에서 데려오느라 잠시...
<bundo> 박사는 안됨
<bundo> 오 인구 아저씨... 안부 전해주세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> jangnan|mac, 맥샀군 부럽 !!!
<jincreator> 오래되었는데...
<jincreator> 지난 번 모임에도 가지고 오셨었어요.
<jangnan|mac> 똥트북이에요
<jangnan|mac> 겨우 굴러댕겨요
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 올만에 포럼 들어가니 진짜 조용하네요
<jangnan|mac> 심심해 보여서 글두개 풀었어요.
<jangnan|mac> it덕후들이 두들기기 좋은 떡밥
<jangnan|mac> 오늘 글 많이 쓰네 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 다 재미 없음 .. 쩝
<bundo> 오히려 스팸 광고가 짱임
<jangnan|mac> 이게 안쓰다가 쓸려니깐 그러는듯
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=91691#p91691
<Ben5> Hadoop MapReduce 쓰시는분 있나요?
<alisol> h,,mmm
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요
<jinkukyi> 질문이 있어요
<jinkukyi> 제가 슈퍼 유저라서
<jinkukyi> 계정을 만들었는데
<jinkukyi> 요
<jinkukyi> 그 계정에서 명령이 실행이 안되요
<drake_kr> 슈퍼에서 사용하는 유저 <-
<bundo> <==찌질이 유저
<jinkukyi> 커맨드 낫 파운드 뜨네요
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 명령어가 머죠 ?
<jinkukyi> 다른 계정에서 프로그램을 만들고 돌릴려고 하는데 계속 안돼서요.
<jinkukyi> pFDTD ~~.c ㅇ ㅛ
<jinkukyi> 요
<jinkukyi> FDTD 라는 프로그램인데
<jinkukyi> 인스톨 다 했거든요
<jinkukyi> 근데 명령이 안되네요 ..
<drake_kr> 음..
<jinkukyi> 다른 서버에선 되거든요 다른 서버는 제가 하는게 아니라 교수님이 만드신건데
<jinkukyi> 거기선 다되는데
<drake_kr> jinkukyi 어디살아요?
<jinkukyi> 이번에 만든 유분투 서버는 제가 깔았거든요 그래서 많은게 안되네요
<jinkukyi> 저요?
<jinkukyi> ;;;
<jinkukyi> 한국이요.
<drake_kr> 대학생이신갑다
<jinkukyi> 네..
<drake_kr> 한국이 다 jinkukyi 님 집이에요? ㅋㅋ 부자다
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ^^
<drake_kr> 우분투에 openssh는 설치하셨어요?
<bundo> 설치어찌 했는데요 우분투 패키지로 있던데..
<jinkukyi> 네 다 했죠
<jinkukyi> 그래서 밖에서 접속도 다 되고 해요..
<drake_kr> 오옹
<bundo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=meep-mpi
<drake_kr> 고수다
<jinkukyi> 근데 제가 만든 다른 계정은 되거든요.
<jinkukyi> 근데 저것만 안되네요
<jinkukyi> 저 완전 하수
<drake_kr> 스크린샷좀 찍어봐요 그럼 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> <== 저수
<jinkukyi> 네^^
<drake_kr> <== 늅늅
<bundo> 암튼 우분투 패키지로 있는거 같은데 맞나요 ?
<jinkukyi> 네
<jinkukyi> 다 있어요~~
<bundo> 참 근데 왜 root 열었어요?
<drake_kr> 근데 소스컴파일 하신건가요
<drake_kr> prefix가 잘못되얏나
<jinkukyi> root 요?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 슈퍼에서 일한다면서요?
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요
<jinkukyi> 그러게여
<jinkukyi> 그러게요
<lexlove2> 어서오세요
<jinkukyi> 사진
<jinkukyi> 여기서 어떻게 보내져?
<yemharc> lexlove2: 오랜만에 뵙습니다
<lexlove2> yemharc, 네 제가 오랫만에 왔네요. 이제 열심히 올게요. 회사에 리눅스 전용 컴터 가져다 놨거든요 ^^
<drake_kr> 지금 openssh도 설치하셨으니
<drake_kr> 아파치도 아마 설치하셨을테고.. /var/www에 넣으신후 외부접속되는 링크를 하나 올리시면 되죠
<jinkukyi> 네
<jinkukyi> ^^
<yemharc> drake_kr: 1박 2일 입원하고 왔심다
<jinkukyi> 아
<jinkukyi> 이거 아마 외부 그거 http 그거 dns 서버 그거 안한거 같은데
<jinkukyi> 맞나요?
<drake_kr> 아이피로 적으셔도 되는데..
<jinkukyi> 어떻게 해요 자세히좀. ^^
<drake_kr> 전 gui 유저가 아니라서 'ㅛ';;
<jinkukyi> 아~
<drake_kr> fdtd가 meep 말씀하시는거죠?
<drake_kr> meep은 걍 설치하고 meep 하면 어느 계정에서든 잘 됨미다
<jinkukyi> 그쵸?
<jinkukyi> 네
<jinkukyi> 그거 맞아요
<jinkukyi> 원래 잘 되야 하거든요
<jinkukyi> 근데 이상하게 안되서
<jinkukyi> -_-
<drake_kr> meep 하면 뭐라고 나와요?
<drake_kr> jinkukyi: 생각해봐요. "나 컴터가 안되는것 같아요 왜그런지 알려주세요" 이렇게 네이버 지식인에 나오면 어떤 답변이 나올것 같아요?
<jinkukyi> 당연히 올바른 답변이 아나오겠죠
<drake_kr> 포맷하라고 나와요
<jinkukyi> ㅎㅎ
<jinkukyi> 지금 알아보는 중입니다.
<bundo> 나 술이 더 마시고 싶은데 중3 아들 시켜 술사오라고해도 되나요  drake_kr ?
<drake_kr> 다른 계정에서 실행하면 커맨드가 없다.. 라..
<yemharc> bundo: 안됩니다
<drake_kr> bundo :: 중3 아들하고 같이 마실거라면 시키세요
<lexlove2> bundo, 안되요~
<bundo> 쩝 울 동내 슈퍼 형 아들 가면 술 주는데... 흐
<lexlove2> 같이 마실거여도 아빠가 사와야합니다. 엄마의 말씀
<bundo> 울아들 중3 오늘  부터 복싱 배운데요...
<bundo> 무서운 큰 아들 ... 쩝
<drake_kr> 오
<lexlove2> 어디서 맞고 다니지는 않겠군요 ^^
<bundo> 태권도 2단인데 복싱까지...
<drake_kr> 그럴수록 술을 잘 갈쳐놔야
<bundo> 애 잡을까 두려워요 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 술먹고 개가 되는걸 방지
<bundo> 술 마시고 복싱 체육관 보낼수도 없고 ..음 ~~ 그냥 한숨 자야 겠습니다.
<drake_kr> jinkukyi: sudo apt-get install meep
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> meep-mpi 아녀요 ?
<drake_kr> 전 그냥 meep만 해도 설치가 되는데요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 방금 제 서버에 설치해보고 말씀드림
<bundo> 아 meep 구나 오케이 오케이
<bundo> meep = software package for FDTD simulation
<bundo> 실행 명령어  meep 구만유
<bundo> meep 해서 안되면 jinkukyi 포멧 하세유
<bundo> 컴 말고 본인 머리... 헤헤
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 질문을 잘해야 좋은 답변 있습니다. 저처럼
<bundo> 예제) 나 술이 더 마시고 싶은데 중3 아들 시켜 술사오라고해도 되나요  drake_kr ?
<jinkukyi> 네~
<drake_kr> bundo :: 종로로 나오세요~
<jinkukyi> 잠시만요 ^^
<drake_kr> 싫으시면 끊으시고
<bundo> 나 내일 상암가는데 내가 점심 낼껀데 시간 되면 누리꿈 오세요
<drake_kr> 태양에서 발생하는 열에너지가 그렇게 크진 않네요
<jinkukyi> -bash: /home/msk5015/bin/pFDTD: Permission denied.
<jinkukyi> -bash 가 뭔가요..
<drake_kr> bash는 cmd.exe 같은놈이에요
<jinkukyi> 태양에서 엄청난 에너지 나온다는데.
<jinkukyi> 네
<drake_kr> msk5015는 jinkukyi 님 계정일테고
<jinkukyi> 아뇨
<jinkukyi> 그건 다른 학생 계정이요
<drake_kr> 그 학생이 소스컴파일했나본데요
<drake_kr> prefix를 자기 계정으로 두고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<bundo> drake_kr, 유저 계정서 안되나 ?
<bundo> dk akwu
<drake_kr> 음.. 요게 될려나
<bundo> 아 마져 유저.bin 이니깐
<bundo> 그유저는 따로 컴파일했구만 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> sudo chmod -r +rw /home/msk5015
<drake_kr> 아니묜 sudo chmod -r 757 /home/msk5015
<bundo>  rm -rf /home/msk5015/bin/pFDT && sudo rm -rf /root
<bundo> ,이러면 됩니다. 다음 로긴 후 안되고...
<jinkukyi> rm은
<jinkukyi> 지우는거 아녜요?
<jinkukyi> -rf 는 강제로 데렉토리도 다 아닌가?
<bundo> msk5015  계정은 따로 컴파일 설치를 했나 봐요
<jinkukyi> 컴파일이요? 그게 뭔 말이에요?
<jinkukyi> 실했했다구요? 죄송해요 계속 질문해서
<jinkukyi> 모르는게 많아서
<bundo> 아 그리고 뒤 명령어는 슈퍼서 알바 그만 하시라고 주는 명령어 입니다.
<yemharc> 로보트 장난감인데 완성된거 가져다 갖고 노느냐
<drake_kr> prefix를 잘못 설정해서 컴파일 했다고밖에 안 보이네요
<yemharc> 프라모델 조립하느냐 정도로 이해하세요
<drake_kr> 전 완성된거 갖고 노는게 좋음!
<jinkukyi> 저도.
<jinkukyi> prefix 잘못 설정했다면
<drake_kr> jinkukyi: 그냥 sudo apt-get reinstall meep
<yemharc> drake_kr: 왜이러세요. 제가 볼땐 완성은 고사하고 피규어 성형하고 계신분께서
<drake_kr> yemharc: 왜이러세요 컴파일이랑 후로구라밍은 다른거에요
<lexlove2> 저는 프라모델 조립하는게 더 좋음;;;
<bundo> 내가 볼떈 sudo rm -rf /home/msk5015/bin/pFDT 도 해줘야 할꺼같은데
<bundo> 유저가 본드질 한거 지워야함
<bundo> 그리고 sudo rm -rf /
<bundo> 사실 우분투에서
<bundo> sudo rm -rf / 안됩니다. 막아 놓았거든요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 센토스 됨 (레드헷 & 페도라)
<jinkukyi> 밉
<jinkukyi> 제 인스톨 하니깐
<drake_kr> 그나저나 태양이 커서 그렇지, 같은 면적에 사람 몸이 내는 열보다 적다고 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<jinkukyi> 부당한 제 인스톨 이래요
<bundo> 그럼 태양이 37도여?
<jinkukyi> Invalid operation reisntall
<drake_kr> jinkukyi: 그럼 차례대로 해봐요
<bundo> 나 선담배로 담배빵할때 꽤 뜨겁던디?
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get purge mee
<drake_kr> sudo apt-get remove meep
<drake_kr> 어?
<drake_kr> reinstall이 왜안돼
<bundo> 명령어 틀린거 아녀
<drake_kr> 아아 옵션
<readytoact> 어흥
<bundo> sudo apt-get --reinstall install meep
<yemharc> 아우
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅ sudo apt-get --reinstall install meep
<yemharc> 구글이 모토로라 인수했다고 다들 난리네.....
<bundo> 에휴 초보 drake_kr  ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 오라클이 모토로라 먹기 전에 먹자 <-
<bundo> 구글이 먹은거 아녀 ?
<jinkukyi> 면적당 다시 까는중
<drake_kr> 구글생각 : 오라클이 모토롤라 먹기 전에 먼저 먹자
<bundo> jinkukyi, sudo rm -rf /home/msk5015/bin/pFDT 도 해주세요 사용자가 컴파일 설치 한듯 보여 집니다
<jinkukyi> pFDTD 죠?
<bundo> 그래야 msk5015 사용자도 패키지로 설치한게 구동 될것입니다.
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 본인 서버니 알아서 확인해보세요
<yemharc> 아니 근데
<yemharc> 왜 다들 구글이 안드로이드를 유료화 할 '권리'가 있다고 생각하는거지
<drake_kr> 권리는 있죠
<jinkukyi> 네~
<readytoact> 음..
<bundo> <== 내가 먼저 선점 할까?
<yemharc> 근데 보세요. 실 권력자(?)야 구글입니다만
<bundo> 안드로분도 로 >
<drake_kr> bundo :: 별거 다하시네 증말 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 표면적이건 명목상이건간에 일단 오픈소스화 시킨건데
<readytoact> 안드로분도 -_-ㅋ
<bundo> 그리고 이건희 만나서 술좀 마실까하는데...?
<yemharc> 그걸 어떻게 다시 '닫을 수 있다'고 생각하는걸까요
<yemharc> 레드햇&페도라 케이스가 될지언정
<readytoact> bundo:   지금 이건희 분위기 안좋아요
<readytoact> 회사에 횡령 있어서
<readytoact> 자회사 부장 하나가 97억을 횡령했다나 뭐라나.. 괜히 만나러 가서 욕들어 먹지 마시고 나중에 보세요.
<bundo> 음 건희 안좋군 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일반유저 관점에서는 안드로이드가 오픈이건 클로즈건 중요한게 아니지요
<bundo> 구글이 선점 할수 있는게 무엇일까요?
<drake_kr> 종국에는 개발자들 떨어져나가고 부랴부랴 수습은 해야겠지만
<bundo> 커널 불가
<bundo> 디바이스 드라이버 불가
<bundo> 네임 만?
<yemharc> drake_kr: 기업들 관련 사설들이 하나같이 유료화 전환을 외쳐대서
<bundo> 레드햇 우분투 처럼 네임만?
<yemharc> 이젠 그냥 궁흠한겁니다
<yemharc> 궁금*
<yemharc> 어째서 그런 결론에 도달하는건지
<drake_kr> facebook 과도기 겪는거라고 생각하면 되죠
<yemharc> "구글이 안드로이드 지원을 중단하고 독자 노선을 가겠다" 라는거면 이해하겠는데
<jinkukyi> 저기요 제가 계정을 만들었는데 sudo adduser 이름명
<bundo> 암튼 안드로이드에 최적화된 안드로분투 만들어야지
<jinkukyi> 이렇게 만들어서 막 했는데
<bundo> 장점 = 전화 불가
<bundo> 문자 불가
<yemharc> "구글이 안드로이드를 유료로 전환하고 독점할 것이다." 라는 결론이 대체 어떻게 나는건지 모르겠어요
<bundo> 대화씹기 가능
<jinkukyi> 이름명 이란 유저가 그거 그거 권한중에 그게 안되네요
<jinkukyi> 그거 롸이트
<jinkukyi> 그거 어떻게 바꿔주는 거에요?
<asakkum> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> chmod +w
<bundo> jinkukyi, sudo ?
<jinkukyi> 네
<asakkum> 질문이 있는데요..
<drake_kr> 그건 구글검색으로 금방 나와요
<drake_kr> sudoers 계정 추가
<asakkum> 버박에서 실행창을 마우스로 클릭하고 마구 흔들면 한글 메뉴가
<asakkum> 깨지는데 왜 그럴까요?
<bundo>  그래픽카드가 후져서...
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드 문제네요
<asakkum> host win7, guest LMDE, Linux mint Xfce 둘다 똑 같아요.
<drake_kr> 바꾸시면 될듯
<asakkum> 버추얼박스인데 그래픽 카드를 바꿔야 하나요?
<drake_kr> 이거 비슷한 문제 같은디 http://hyungbai.tistory.com/entry/Ubuntu-904-%EC%98%A4%ED%94%88%EC%98%A4%ED%94%BC%EC%8A%A4-%EB%A9%94%EB%89%B4-%ED%95%9C%EA%B8%80-%EA%B9%A8%EC%A7%90-%ED%95%B4%EA%B2%B0
<bundo> 버박은 가상그래픽을 쓰지만... 근본은 리얼 그래픽카드 성능에 달여 있습니다.
<readytoact> 달여달여
<bundo> 달여 = 푹녹여
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드를 달여먹으면 되는거구나
<asakkum> 그래요..ati radeon hd 2400인데..
<bundo> 달고나임 = 그래픽카드
<bundo> 라데온 ATI 리눅서 성능 못내는거 아시죠?
<yemharc> 2400이면.....
<readytoact> 라뎅 ATI
<asakkum> 음..전 Linux mint 의 debian rolling testing 버전에 문제 라고 생각했는데..
<yemharc> bundo: 까탈리스트 11버전부턴 좀 나아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> ATI 인탤 내장 보다 못합니다.
<yemharc> bundo: 부왘 그건 아니에욬
<drake_kr> 인텔 내장도 인텔 내장 나름 ㅋ
<drake_kr> ati보다 GMA950이 나을걸요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: 적어도 3천대로 올려줘요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 제가 3150 쓰고 있는데 950보다 한참 떨어집니다
<bundo> 버박을 버린게 2010년인데.. 1월
<asakkum> 응앙!!!
<yemharc> 크롬북은 출시돼서 날 유혹하는데
<yemharc> 하드웨어 성능은 x망이고
<yemharc> 그냥 크롬os 가져다 까는데 나아보이고......
<bundo> yemharc, 우린 그냥 단말기 쓰자고요
<asakkum> 그럼 해결 방법이 없나보군요..
<bundo> 단말기로 컴파일 하고 IRC 하고 ...
<bundo> 386이면충분
<bundo> 램 4메가 2메가?
<bundo> 512 로 할까 빌흉 말대로
<drake_kr> asakkum :: sudo mv /etc/fonts/conf.d/29-language-selector-ko-kr.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/29-language-selector-ko-kr.conf.bck
<drake_kr> 512키로요?
<bundo> 예스
<drake_kr> cpu는 MSX rev B 정도면 되겠네요
<asakkum> drake_kr님...LMDE에는 29-language*가 없내요.
<bundo> 게임기용 아녀 MSX rev B ?
<drake_kr> bundo :: 재믹스요
<yemharc> 일단 로그아웃 합니다
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> virtualbox ose 소스를 보면 좀 알수 있겠지만 귀찮네
<bundo> 에고 한숨 자야징 jinkukyi 잘 성공하십시오 ..
<bundo> ^&^;
<jinkukyi> 했오요%%
<jinkukyi> 구ㅡ냥
<jinkukyi> 그냥
<jinkukyi> root 계정 권한 부여 하고 하니
<jinkukyi> 되네요
<jinkukyi> -_-
<jinkukyi> 다른 방법은 몰라서
<jinkukyi> 해매다가
<drake_kr> http://stonepc.egloos.com/2208438
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ CentOS로 가보까
<grr> ni hao
<Ben5> halo
<drake_kr> 헤일로 재밌죠
<Jinseok> 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 다들 잠수타러 irc 오시나 정말 궁금함 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> jincreator 저 그놈3 테마 추천좀 해주세요
<jincreator> Adwaita
<jincreator> Orta
<jincreator> Zukito
<Jinseok> 전부 소프트웨어 센터에 치면 있죠?
<grr> http://www.hanb.co.kr/events/eventview.html?event_id=freebook
<grr> 요런것두 하네요
<Jinseok> 지금 마인크래프트 하느라 정신이 없습니다;;
<Jinseok> 역시 마인은 우분투로 돌려야 속제도 나오고 제맛인듯
<jincreator> 전부 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에 없습니다.
<jincreator> :)
<Jinseok> 속제→속도
<Jinseok> 그럼 어디에 처야 하나요;;
<jincreator> 직접 다운받아야 해요.
<jincreator> grr 님, 좋은 정보 가르쳐주셔서 감사합니다.
<Jinseok> 그럼 어디에서 받는지좀;;;
<jincreator> http://half-left.deviantart.com/
<jincreator> http://lassekongo83.deviantart.com/
<jincreator> deviantart 쪽에 아직은 많습니다.
<jincreator> http://drakfire86.deviantart.com/
<grr> jincreator: XIE XIE
<Jinseok> 아나 나비가 이상 하네요;;
<jincreator> 지에디트, 터미널 쪽이 안되죠?
<Jinseok> 아니요;; 압축 관리자에서 한글이 안쳐지네요
<Jinseok> 일단 설치 법 좀요;;;
<Jinseok> 파일을 받았는데
<Jinseok> 설치 방법은 알려주셔야죠
<Jinseok> jincreator?
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 오래되서 기억이 잘 안나기는 하는데...
<hacking_u> 포럼에 뒤적이면 있을걸요
<hacking_u> 영어 포럼
<Jinseok> What the XXXX
<Jinseok> 영어 읽기 귀찮은데;;;
<Jinseok> 영어 할줄 알아도 실상 영어는 외쿡인 만날때 빼곤 안쓰는게 영어인데;;
<hacking_u> 진석군 여기 사람들 바빠요.... 대체로;
<hacking_u> 그래서 다들 잠수인거임;
<hacking_u> 물론 jincreator 는 친절하게 가르쳐 줄거에요
<Jinseok> 아;;;;
<Jinseok> 아오 네이버 뮤직 좋은데요? 지금 외갓집에 있어서 우분투로 돌렸는데 네이버 뮤직이 플래시라 잘돌아 가네요 ㅋ 노래 완전 잘나옴 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 다큐멘터리로 하루를 보냈네
<jincreator> GTK 테마는 /usr/share/themes/ 안에 압축 풀고 Shell 테마는 User Themes Extensions를 설치하면 Tweak Tool로 설치할 수 있습니다.
<Jinseok> GNOME Tweak Tool 여기다 설치 하라고 하는데 어딘지 모르겠어요
<Jinseok> 홈페이지에 이렇게 적혀 있네요;;
<Jinseok> 전 Roly-Poly 나 들으면서 해결법이나 찾아야죠 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 gnome-tweak-tool로 검색해서 설치하면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 그러면 Tweak Advanced Setting라는 프로그램이 생기는데 이거 실행하면 됩니다.
<Jinseok> 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Jinseok> 아 역시 네이버 진리인듯
<Jinseok> jincreator 님 시간되시면 게임 같이 하실레요?
<jincreator> 전 게임 안해서요.
<Jinseok> 그냥 넥슨 꺼 퀴즈퀴즈R 어떠신가 해서요?
<jincreator> 리눅스라 안돼요.
<Jinseok> 됩니다.
<Jinseok> http://quizquizr.nexon.com/obt/main/index.aspx
<Jinseok> 저도 우분투 입니다
<jincreator> 아무튼 전 게임 별로 안좋아해서요.
<Jinseok> 전 페이스북으로 메이플 스토리도 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 혹시 우분투에서 python 실행파일 만드는 방법 아시는 분 계세요?
<Jinseok> 근데 그놈3 설치법은 정말
<jincreator> python 파일에 실행권한만 주면 되요.
<jincreator> 단, 우분투에 설치된 파이썬과 버전이 맞아야겠지요.
<jincreator> 그냥 텍스트파일이어도 상관 없습니다.
<Jinseok> 소프트웨어 센터에서 gnome 치면 깔리는거 였군요;;
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 오늘같은날 에어콘 틀면 낭비겠지..
<Jinseok> 아니요
<Jinseok> 오늘은 덥고 습한 날씨여서(비도 와서 찝찝 하니까) 틀어도 됨
<lexlove2> jincreator, 아항
<jincreator> 근데 저도 잘하는 건 아닌지라 확신은...==3
<lexlove2> 그리 간단한??? >.< 어제오늘 내내 검색하고 다녔는데 그런 말은 아무도 안해주더군요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드 드라이버 설치하고 나서 우분투 맛탱이 갔길래 아예 xorg-server를 지워버림 <-
<Jinseok> 아아 우아웅하 뿌우~~~~~~~~~~~
<Jinseok> gnome tweak tool 을 깔았는데 user themes extensions 는 어떻게 활성화 시켜요 트윅 툴에서 비활성화(enble) 되있데요
<Jinseok> jincreator?
<jincreator> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터에서 gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme 찾아 설치하면 됩니다.
<lexlove2> jincreator, 퍼미션을 777로 줘봤는데 실행은 안되네요 역시 python calc.py 쳐야 실행이 되요
<jincreator> 아, 아예 python을 안붙이도록 만들려고 하신 거였군요.
<drake_kr> 뱀이 아마 인터프리터였을텐데..
<jincreator> 찾으시는 건 py2exe 같은데 이건 파이썬 공식 프로젝트도 아니고 윈도에만 한정되어 있는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<hacking_u> py > C >  binary
<Jinseok> gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme 해도 안됨 활성화 시키는것은 에바인가요?
<Jinseok> 흔들어 주세요~~~~~~~~~~
<drake_kr> 저 술좀 더먹고 싶은데 hacking_u님이 좀 사오면 안되나요?
<jincreator> Shell Extensions 눌러서 User Themes Extension이 뜨는지 확인하고 설치한 게 맞다면 시스템 다시시작하세요.
<Jinseok> 눌르니 blank 네요;;;
<jincreator> 그럼...다시 시작 하세요.
<Jinseok> 난 그대를 유혹 하는 순정마쵸~~~~~~~~~~~
<Jinseok> 로그아웃으로 해도 되나요?
<drake_kr> 내일 또 술 마시것구나
<drake_kr> hacking_u 집에 데려와서 술 마셔야지
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 왜요 =_=;
<hacking_u> 술은 적당히...
<hacking_u> (그리고 저는 안 마시...)
<Jinseok> 달밤의 미스테리 옴므파탈~~~~~~~~~
<drake_kr> jincreator: hacking_u 왜 술 안 마셔요? 맛이 없어서?
<jincreator> Jinseok: 그냥 안전하게 다시시작 하세요.
<jincreator> drake_kr: 네, 맛없어요. 소독용 알콜 같네요.
<Jinseok> 그리고 lxdm 에서 gdm 으로 바꾸는 법 좀 알려 주세요;; 까먹었어요
<drake_kr> 맥주도요?
<jincreator> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jincreator> 아니다.
<Jinseok> 술 맛있는데 ㅋㅋ 나 같은 애들은 후레시가 진리예요
<jincreator> sudo dpkg --reconfigure gdm
<jincreator> 맥주는 탄산 밀가루 맛(?)
<drake_kr> 오옹
<hacking_u> 저는 포도주만 입에 대봐서 모르겠네요
<drake_kr> 양주만 받는다는 소리구나
<hacking_u> 아뇨
<hacking_u> 성찬식 포도주 5ml짜리만 먹어봄
<hacking_u> ...
<Jinseok> 어느순간 왜 터미널이 콘솔로 바뀌였지? 계정이름:bash 라고 되있네요
<drake_kr> 삼겹살엔 물이 진리?
<hacking_u> 삼겹살엔 매실주스가 진리...
<hacking_u> (?)
<drake_kr> ?
<Jinseok> 리붓 하고 오겠습니다
<lexlove2> 먼저 들어갑니다
<jincreator> 네, 나중에 또 뵈요.
<xyz> 안녕하세요
<antonia> 안냐세요
<antonia> 잠수신가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<antonia> anjwha anfdjqhffurh gksmsepdyd
<antonia> 뭐좀 물어 볼려 하는데용
<drake_kr> 전 늅늅
<antonia> 대나용?
<antonia> 11.10 용
<antonia> 업뎃 해도 상관엄나용?
<antonia> 11,04에서 11.10으로 업데이트 ㅎ해도 대나영;?
<drake_kr> 책임지셔야 하는거면 하지마요 ㅋㅋ
<antonia> 무슨뜻이죵;?
<drake_kr> 업데이트야 자기맘이죠
<antonia> 업뎃할때용
<drake_kr> 맘에들면 하는거고 안 들면 안 하는거고..
<antonia> 패키지 삭제해야하나여?
<drake_kr> 그럴필욘 없는거 같은데요
<antonia> 그녕 나두고 업뎃하면 대는거네영 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 음 그러니까
<antonia> 네;
<antonia> 패키지가 뭐하는거징.
<drake_kr> "11.10 업데이트해도 되나요?" 라고 물어보시는건 제가 "저 소주좀 마셔도 되나요" 라고 물어보는거랑 비슷하신거고
<antonia> 네
<drake_kr> 우분투도 윈도우랑 비슷하잖아요
<drake_kr> 그냥 upgrade 버전으로 설치할수도 있고, 포맷하고 재설치할수도 있고.
<antonia> 11,10 업뎃 한번 해봤는데 프로그램이 안뜨던데여 ㅎ;
<antonia> 아, ;
<drake_kr> 그리고 릴리즈 업그레이드는 윈도우 새로 버전 나왔으니 깔아본다 생각하시면 돼요
<drake_kr> 전 아직 10.04 사용중이지만 -ㅅ-
<antonia> 혹시 ㅋ갈땔용^^
<antonia> 업뎃할때
<antonia> 패키지 삭제 하면
<antonia> ㄴ뭐가 달라지나여;?
<drake_kr> 그렇게 업데이트 해본적이 없어서;;
<antonia> 아^^
<antonia> 패키지 놔두고 업글만 하면 돼는거군요^^'
<drake_kr> 전 뭐 2년주기 혹은 더 길게 쓰다가 업그레이드 해요 ㅋㅋ
<antonia> 우왕 ㅋ
<antonia> 저그럼 11,10으로
<antonia> 하고올게용^^'
<antonia> 인터넷에 글자칠때 자기거 멋대로 띄워 쓰는데영'
<antonia> 그거 어케 설정하나영'
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 cli 유저인데..
<antonia> 흠
<drake_kr> gui쪽 쓰시는 분들이 알텐데
<antonia> 그건또 뭐징 ㅋㅋ
<antonia> 공부좀해여것네요^ㅋ
<drake_kr> cli : command line interface / gui : graphic user interface
<antonia> 아,
<drake_kr> cli는 리눅스를 도스처럼 쓰는 사람이고, gui는 리눅스를 윈도우처럼 쓰는 사람이에요
<antonia> 감사합니다^^;
<drake_kr> 제경우는 (아마 필요없으시겠지만) fbterm하고 uim-fep를 쓰는데 한글이 잘못 쳐지는건 uim-fep때문이고요..
<drake_kr> 관련 설정은 uim-fep로 구글 찾아서 해결했었지요
<drake_kr> 제기억이 맞다면 아마 한글 입력기는 scim인걸로 알고 있어요
<antonia> 흐
<antonia> 만약에
<antonia> 이렇게 치지든데요
<antonia> 네이트온<<- 이자나여
<drake_kr> 네
<antonia> 긍뎅
<antonia> 네이트 온
<drake_kr> 오?
<antonia> 이랗게 치져용
<drake_kr> 자동띄어쓰기 기능이 생겼나..
<antonia> 우분투 안데
<antonia> 우분 투
<antonia> 이렇게 대구
<antonia> 이분투 인데
<drake_kr> jincreator: 집에 가는중인가요?
<antonia> 이분 투 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음
<antonia> 업뎃할때
<jincreator> 아뇨, 아직 사무실이에요.
<drake_kr> "시방새"라고 치면 "시방 새" 이렇게 나오나보네요?
<antonia> 인터넷 써도 대져 ㅋ?
<antonia> 진님 안냐세여^^
<drake_kr> 어쿠 야근쟁이다
<antonia> 나도 방금 퇴근하고 왔는뎅 ㅜ
<drake_kr> 회사도 아직인디 벌써 야근 조기교육을 시키다니 분도님 내일 만나서 좀 따져야겠어
<antonia> 업그하고올게요^^
<jincreator> 그래도 밤샘작업은 아니잖아요. ^^;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그리고 자진야근이니까요.
<drake_kr> 에이
<drake_kr> 그게 더 안좋음요
<jincreator> (...)
<ndsin> 벌써부터 IT 생태계 길들여지고 있는...
<jincreator> 으익!
<ndsin> 하
<ndsin> 조깅하고싶은데
<ndsin> 일이나 해야징
<jincreator> 조깅하면서 일하세요.
<ndsin> ㅜㅜ
<jincreator> 테터링해서 노트북 들고 맑은 공기 쐬면서 공원에서 하면 되죠.
<ndsin> ㅡㅡ;
<ndsin> 조깅이 하고 싶은거라 걸으면서 일은;;
<jincreator> 퇴근합니다.
<jinkukyi> 저기요
<jinkukyi> 안녕하세요
<jinkukyi> 리눅스 이제 공부할려고 하는데
<jinkukyi> 괜찮은 책 추천 없나요?
<imsu> MBP^Seony, 이시간에 어인일이 시옵니까 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 원래 나는 새벽 2시나 3시 넘어서 잠자잖아…. 극장에서 영화보고 들어왔어.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 리눅스 책이라..
<M^BLackHackO> 안녕하세요^^
<M^BLackHackO> Ben5, 안녕하세요^^
<Ben5> 안녕하쉡네까
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-19
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<bundo> imsu, 하이
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<imsu> bundo, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc, 할롱~ ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅎㅇ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> jincreator: (__) 부지런하시네용
<readytoact> 좋은 아침입니다
<jincreator> 헉, 아니 그 무슨 무서운 오해의 소리를...
<readytoact> (10시 42분 00초) readytoact: 좋은 아침입니다  <--- '';;
<jincreator> 점점 시원해지고 있네요.
<readytoact> 우분투에서 비지오 같은 미려한 툴이 없는게 아쉽네요
<jincreator> 네, 그런 분야가 좀 떨어지죠.
<readytoact> -_-.. MS2007에 비지오 꺼내서 wine으로 돌려야겠어요
<jincreator> 2010은 아직 wine으로 무리인가요?
<readytoact> jincreator: 음.. 글세요 2010자체를 안써봐서요
<readytoact> -_- 서버를 제 책상앞에 놓고 쓰니..
<readytoact> 기계실 안에 앉은 묘한 기분과.. 주변에서의 눈치가...
<jincreator> 제 책상 밑에서 서버 있습니다.
<jincreator> 그거 하나 키면 다른 컴퓨터 소리가 다 묻히더군요.
<readytoact> 전 랙타입 옆으로 넓고 뒤로 긴
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 방화벽 테스트한다고
<readytoact> 방화벽 올려놓고
<readytoact> 혼자서 노는중예요
<jincreator> 헉, 랙타입(...)
<readytoact> -_-.. 혹시 시스코 콘솔케이블 어디 구할데 없을까요?
<imsu> jincreator, readytoact 안녕하세요
<jincreator> imsu 님, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> imsu: (__) 헛.. 안녕하세요
<readytoact> drake_kr: 님도
<readytoact> 흐.. 없으니 만들어야겠네
<imsu> 헛이라니요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> http://cafe.naver.com/lanjangbi1004.cafe?iframe_url=/ArticleRead.nhn%3Farticleid=513&
<jincreator> 시스코 사이트에도 만들 수 있는 자료를 제공하네요. http://www.cisco.com/en/US/products/hw/routers/ps332/products_tech_note09186a0080094ce6.shtml
<imsu> 머야 이거 기억나는건 GND 밖에 없네 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 전 인두 잡아본지가..
<readytoact> 어디선가 팔기야 하겠지만 돈 아깝...
<readytoact> 제가 일하는 곳(건물) 네트워크에 원인모를장애가 생겨
<readytoact> 두달정도 -_-.. 네트웤 사용에 심각한 불편함이 초래되고 있어서
<readytoact> 저 케이블 준비해주면 도와주신다는 분이 계서서..
<imsu> readytoact, 제 방에는 인두기가 준비되어 있지만 안씁니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 실험 수업 할때 한창 납냄새 맡아가며 회로기판 고쳤는데 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 음.. 그땐 어떤 납을 쓰느냐가 부의 기준(?)이 되기도 했습니다.
<readytoact> 학교에서 주는 싸구려 납을 쓰는 친구도 있고.. -0-
<readytoact> 사제로 구입한 무연실납을 쓰는 친구도 있었죠 -
<jincreator> 헉, 납 하나도 명품과 싸구려가 있었군요.
<drake_kr> ... 이런 땜쟁이들
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ.. 뭐 공돌이들의 겉멋이라고 할까요
<drake_kr> 글고보니 전 중딩때부터 납땜질 했네요
<readytoact> -_-.. 뭐 그래도 기판 뒷면에 광 뽀득뽀득나고 깔끔하게 만들어도
<readytoact> 작동안되면 실습 꽝
<readytoact> 좀 드러워도 일단 동작되면 점수 따니까
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 전 납땜도 못하면서 동작도 못시켰죠
<drake_kr> jincreator: 지금 출발합니다
<readytoact> -_-.. 이거 KVM쓰는데
<readytoact> 신호가 이제 들어오네
<readytoact> 미친 모니터
<jincreator> drake_kr: 네, 있다 뵙겠습니다.
<jincreator> 거리가 좀 되겠군요.
<drake_kr> 한시 전까지만 가면 되죠?
<readytoact> 두분...
<readytoact> 사귀시나요
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> readytoact 님도 오실래요?
<jincreator> drake_kr: 아마 그럴겁니다.
<readytoact> jincreator:  전.. 남의....!#@$O 를 뺏지 않습니다.
<jincreator> ???
<readytoact> 어휴.. 이거
<readytoact> 비지오2007 와인으로 설치하니
<readytoact> -_- 난리가 났네요
<drake_kr> 다음주엔 키보드를 살수 있겠군요
<drake_kr> readytoact: dia 쓰세요
<readytoact> 방금까지 서브로 쓰던 모니터가 메인과 바뀌고.. 생난리를 치네;;;
<jincreator> 또뀨 세이버?
<readytoact> dia는 좀 촌스럽고
<readytoact> kivio 쓰려다가
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr/59841 <- 요거 살겁니다
<jincreator> 오, 마제스터치!
<jincreator> 색상도 넷북과 어울릴 것 같네요.
<readytoact> 이 kivio도 10.04에서는 의존성 걸려서
<drake_kr> 요다음은 케이스랑 보드랑 cpu 교체.. 해야되는데..
<drake_kr> 하긴 어쩔때보면 오픈이란게 의존성때문에 걸리는게 많기도 해요..
<drake_kr> 윈도우에 gtk 하나 설치하기가 조홀라 힘들..
<readytoact> drake_kr: 피진설치할때 깔리는걸로 그냥 떼웁니다
<readytoact> 어휴.. 역시
<drake_kr> 역시 이럴때보면 bsd가 짱
<readytoact> x41에 듀얼은 무리인가
<drake_kr> 충전기 가져갈까말까..
<jincreator> 여기 코드는 많아요.
<grr> ni hao
<jincreator> ni hao
<grr> 아.. 왜 짠거에 버그가 안나오지.. 오히려 불안하네요 - -;;
<jincreator> 코딩 실력이 늘으셨나 보죠.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<D^BLackHackO> 안녕하세요^^ BLackHackO 입니다.
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<D^BLackHackO> jincreator, 네, 안녕하세요^^
<D^BLackHackO> 저기 죄송한데요, 이거, 광고는 아닌데, 죄송한데 지금 우분투 환경에 있으신분, 'http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=18775' 여기 가셔서 제가 만든 자동 파이어폭스 업그레이드 for Ubuntu 테스트 해 주실분 있으시다면, 감사하겠습니다^^
<D^BLackHackO> 첨부파일이 잘 안되서 4Shared를 통해서 다운받아야 하는 관계로 20초 기다려야 하고 이래저래 귀찮은 부분이 없지않아 있는데, 괜찮으시다면 테스트 해주시면 좋겠습니다. (학생이라서, 잘 될지 모르겠어요.. 저는 이미 6버전으로 업그레이드 해서...;;)
<jincreator> 저 근데...별다른 것 필요없이 우분투 파이어폭스 자동 업데이트 그냥 되는데요.
<D^BLackHackO> jincreator, 일부 버전은 자동으로 업그레이드가 안 되는 경우가 있더라구요;; 아니면 제가 뭔가를 잘못한지를 몰라도;; < 저
<jincreator> 아, 10.10 사용하시는군요.
<jincreator> mozilla 팀 ppa 추가하는 방식인가요?
<D^BLackHackO> jincreator, 넵
<D^BLackHackO> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<D^BLackHackO> $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<D^BLackHackO> 아, 이제 리눅스 커널 컴파일이 끝나고, 설치를 시작하네요^
<D^BLackHackO> 우분투 11.04/10.10 외에는 캐놀니컬 샵에서 구매할 수 없나요?
<jincreator> 커널 컴파일이면 우분투 설치가 아닌가 보네요.
<jincreator> 10.10은 없고 11.04/10.04만 판매할걸요. 그 외로는 우분투 그림이 있는 가방이나 티셔츠도 팝니다.
<D^BLackHackO> jincreator, 우분투는 아침에 재설치 하고, 커널 3.0.3으로 업그레이드 해보고 있습니다. 처음이라서
<D^BLackHackO> jincreator, 아, 그럼 전 버전은 구할 수가 없나요? 우분투 첫 버전부터 다 갖고 싶은데
<jincreator> 네, 안팔아요.
<D^BLackHackO> jincreator, 말을 끊어치기 해서 죄송합니다. 우분투의 첫 버전은 어떻게 되나요?
<D^BLackHackO> 그리고, 요즘은 무료로 CD 배포를 안 하는 것 같더라구요;;
<jincreator> 4.10으로 알고 있습니다.
<D^BLackHackO> jincreator, 감사합니다
<D^BLackHackO> 우분투 리눅스 커널 3.0.3 커널 컴파일 성공!
<D^BLackHackO> 갑자기, 아무 말 없이 나가서 죄송합니다, 너무 기분이 들 떠서
<D^BLackHackO> Linux BLackHackO-Workstation 3.0.3 #1 SMP Fri Aug 19 11:09:31 KST 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 집이야?
<Seony^MBP> 코분투 사무실에 와있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> imsu  머혀?
<imsu> bundo, 집에서 그냥 있어용 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^MBP, ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> imsu: 우리는 지금 코분투 사무실에 와있는데... ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony^MBP, 시계가 많이 무겁더군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허리 디스크 걸리겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 올~
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 거기서 만나셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 집근처 지하철역에서 만나서 같이 왔지
<imsu> 아하~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 잉 하와이에 있는 서버 꺼졌나 보군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> 켜져있어
<Seony^MBP> Server^Seony
<imsu> Work가 꺼졌는데요 ㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 아 work은 사무실
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony^MBP, 사무실에서 뭐하십니까? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 암것두 안하는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 담소중? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^MBP> 나까지 6명 있거든
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 많이도 모였다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 허기사 컴터 얘기만 하겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅇㅇ 그렇지 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<root> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 그러게
<drake_kitty> 한글도 제대로 모르는데
<imsu> ?? 한글도 제대로 모른다니요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kitty, 거기 가셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ 여기 상암동임
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 결국 만나셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저번에 제가 깜박하고 못만났는데 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 헙..
<readytoact> 여기혹시 심호성님이라고 계신가요
<alisol> 여기 6명이 모였습니다.
<imsu> Seony^MBP, 근데 어제 만나신거 아니었어요?
<imsu> 오늘 또 만나세요? ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony^MBP: 한국 들어오셨다는 소식 들었습니다. ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> readytoact: 옆 사무실에서 근무하시는 분이세요.
<Seony^MBP> readytoact: 네. 지금 상암에 와있어요.
<readytoact> 아하.
<readytoact> jincreator: ;;헙.. -_-ㅋ 문자가와서 8.24 참석
<readytoact> (...왜 출두요구 같은 느낌이..)
<jincreator> 네, 그럼 그때 뵙겠습니다.
<readytoact> 그때 저희 아들이 나오지 않는다면... 가겠습니더;;;
<readytoact> 아학.. 오픈소스 모임에 대한 로망은 있는데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 로망까지~ ㅎㅎㅎ 쿨럭;; ㅋ
<readytoact> 가고싶죠
<readytoact> 오픈소스로 갖고 노는것도 많아서
<readytoact> 배울것도 많고 그런데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kolbe> 안녕하세요
<Seony^MBP> Hi
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kitty> 오픈소스 배우면 짜증만 나던디
<drake_kitty> 오픈소스는 쓰는거지 배우는게 아닌듯..
<lexlove2> 저는 짜증은 안나요 ^^
<Seony^MBP> lexlove2: 안녕하세요.
<lexlove2> 하지만 길이 넓지 않아 배우는 과정이 싶지 않네요
<lexlove2> Seony^MBP, 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> Seony^MBP, 상암동이시라구요?
<Seony^MBP> 네. 분도님 따라왔어요.
<drake_kitty> 저도 상암동
<lexlove2> 거기 들어가기 힘든 곳!!! 전에 임수님이 카드 체크해줘서 들어간곳!!!
<Seony^MBP> lexlove2: ㅎㅎ 네. 그나저나 학원은 잘 되세요?
<lexlove2> 옆건물에 가서 헤매던 곳;;;
<lexlove2> ㅋ
<lexlove2> Seony^MBP, 자본이 없는 상태에서 하다보니 금전적으로 힘들어요. 계속 마이너스 행진
<lexlove2> 하지만 수강생이 점점 늘고 있어요. 처음 오픈한 학원치곤 안되는 것은 아닌듯 해요
<Seony^MBP> lexlove2: 흐... 그렇군요. 좀 더 기다려봐야죠. 아마 잘 될 거에요.
<lexlove2> 계획대로 진행된다고 해도 내년 여름 되어야 제대로 수익이 생길거 같아요
<Seony^MBP> 문제는 그때까지 버틸 수 있느냐겠군요. 잘되시리라 믿습니다 ㅣ)
<lexlove2> 네 그게 가장 큰 난제입니다 ^^
<lexlove2> 뒤로 물러설 곳이 없으니 무조건 버틸겁니다 ^^
<lexlove2> 나름 신장이라도 팔아야하나 생각을 했더랬는데 요새 하도 흉흉해서 신장팔러 가면 다시 못돌아올거 같아 포기했어요 ㅋ
<Seony^MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그런 생각까지...
<lexlove2> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> lexlove2, 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> imsu, 안녕하세요
<kolbe> 안녕하세요
<D^BLackHackO> 안녕하세요^^
<lexlove2> kolbe, D^BLackHackO 안녕하세요 ^^
<lexlove2> 일하러 갑니다 잠수~~
<kolbe> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<hacking_u> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kitty> 흠
<drake_kitty> grr: 오늘 칼퇴예정?
<grr> drake_kitty: may be?
<grr> drake_kitty: 인터럽트가 안뜬다면요 /.\
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ
<alisol> bundo ;;bs 분도님... 포토샵에 있는 것과 비슷한 기능이 김프에 있을까요.	
<alisol> bundo 예를 들어 펜툴을 누르면 포토샵에는 미리 저장된 모양들이 있는데요. 그것과 비슷한 미리 저장된 모양들이 김프에 있을까요.
<readytoact> 췌렙췌렙
<lexlove2_> 퇴근합니다.~~~
<M^BLackHackO> 안녕하세요^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-20
<toothbrush> 안녕하세요, 에볼루션에서 gmail을 이용하고 있는데요. 이미지가 제대로 로딩되지 않는 것 같은데 해결 방법이 없을까요?
<gry> 스크린샷 주시겠습니까?
<toothbrush> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tHP2o6Pgdhk/Tk8DlyQnlBI/AAAAAAAABRU/VQJMQObpLBE/s512/mail.png
<toothbrush> 이런 식으로 모두 깨져버립니다.
<toothbrush> 아, 방금 해결됐습니다. 우분투 버튼 옆에 메뉴 같은 게 있었네요. 설정 고쳐서 이젠 제대로 보입니다.
<toothbrush> 관심 가져주셔서 고마워요! :)
<gry> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> Hi
<gry> MBP^Seony, can I /msg ? I have a question about the language
<MBP^Seony> 말씀하세요
<MBP^Seony> gry, Can't you speak korean?
<MBP^Seony> 윽… 전 잠시 화장실...
<gry> ok
<readytoact> ㅍ.ㅍ
<MBP^Seony> readytoact, 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 아 써니님 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 시차적응 은 잘 돠고계신가요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뱅기타기 전에 아예 밤을 새고와서 시차적응은 무난했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아하 .. 언제까지 계세요?
<MBP^Seony> 26일날 떠나요
<readytoact> 흐미..
<readytoact> 일때문에 오신거예요?
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 비자문제 때문에요...
<MBP^Seony> 화요일날 해결이 되서 지금은 마음 편하게 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 아 속쓰려
<readytoact> 아.. 그래도 모처럼 한국왔는데 더 재밌게 쉬다 가셔냐죠
<readytoact> drake (__)
<MBP^Seony> 쉬는 건 좋은데, 돌아가면 조만간 다시 4개월간 끔찍한 생활을 해야해서 걱정이네요..
<MBP^Seony> drake_kr, ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 흐...
<readytoact> 아 역시 스맛폰은 화면이 커도 오바이쏠리네요
<readytoact> 점심들 드쇼야죵
<drake_kr> 어제도 완전 정신을 잃었었네요.. ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 음...
<readytoact> 술자리에서 기절을... 깨어보니 모텔
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 저도 속이.좋진 않네요 아침부터라면에 밥말아먹어서인듯
<readytoact> 아... 나도 가고싶다 하와이.
<MBP^Seony> 요즘 뱅기값 별로 안비싸니까 언제 한 번 휴가내서 오세요..
<readytoact> 아하핫 ㅠㅠ 가고싶숨다
<readytoact> 끄에액 버스가 23분이나.남았네요
<readytoact> 언제쯤 버스정류ㅠ장에 와이파이.설치가.될까요
<drake_kr> MBP^Seony: 서니님 생각보다 무섭게 생기셨음
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 그런가요?
<MBP^Seony> 그래도 살 많이 쪄서 둥글둥글해진 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 근데 그런 인상이 한국에서는 살기 좋은 인상이긴 해요
<MBP^Seony> 그렇군요...
<drake_kr> 누구한테 괜히 시비걸리지는 않을 인상
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 진규씨가 좀 시비 잘 걸릴 인상..
<readytoact> 학
<readytoact> 십원 경매하고 왔어요
<cartes9> 모니터 하나더 끼워서 듀얼모니터되었는데 좋네요
<cartes9> 처음 해봐요..
<Ben5> 몇인치짜리에요?
<Ben5> cartes9
<cartes9> 19인치짜리랑 한개는 묻지마모니터
<cartes9> LG 1970HR이랑 묻지마칼라LCD모니터에요
<cartes9> ㅋㅋ
<cartes9> Ben5!
<dcraserr> 하이요
<dcraserr> 미쿡방 들어갔다가
<dcraserr> 졸 헤맸내.. ㅋ
<dcraserr> 다들 잠수신가
<dcraserr> #ubuntu-jp
<hanbin973> 화올 쳣는데 대략 130~140 점 나오네 =.=
<hanbin973> 재수 좋으면 은이고 구리면 동이담
<hanbin973> 이거 진짜 ..대단한데?
<hanbin973> 애플 vs 삼성이
<hanbin973> 지금 인텔한테도 번질 기세네 ㄷㄷㄷ
<hanbin973> 인텔도 나름 괴물인데... IBM 이 깨어나면 이건 진짜 피바다 되겟다 후덜덜덜덜
<hanbin973> IBM 빠나 할까 ㄷ
<gry> mm
<drake_kr> IBM은 이미 사장세인디..
<hanbin973> 그래도 IBM 은 태글걸게 많잖아요 ㄷ
<hanbin973> 가장 근본적인 특허들은 다  IBM 꺼 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 음
<hanbin973> 옛날 특허 만료된줄 알고 있었는데 교묘한 방법으로 갱신하더군요 =.=
<drake_kr> 어쨌거나 IBM은 다 쓰러진 공룡이에요
<drake_kr> 일어나기 힘듦
<hanbin973> 회사자체는 계속 기운다 쳐도 돈 뜯을건 많은거 같은데 =.=
<hanbin973> 쩝
<drake_kr> ibm은 정신차리고 sun과 비슷한 길을 걷고 있었고..
<hanbin973> ??
<hanbin973> 생각해보면 ibm 기사 뜨는 건 죄다 순수과학에 가까운쪽 =.=
<drake_kr> apache group은 ibm에서 가장 지원을 많이 받았죠
<hanbin973> ibm 주 활동무대가 어디죠? 슈퍼 컴, 서버 쪽 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> mainframe이요
<drake_kr> 맞아요
<hanbin973> 그쪽 시장은 계속 커질거 같은데 IBM 은 계속 위축되고 있나보죠 =.=?
<drake_kr> 삼성은 그냥 하이에나마냥 줏어먹기나 하지 괜히 애플 코털 건드려서 긁어 부스럼 만드는듯..
<hanbin973> 누가 이길까요?
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 질게 뻔하죠
<hanbin973> 애플이 하는짓도 더럽던데 냠 ㄷ
<drake_kr> 한국 언론에서는 부분승소해도 애플을 아주 밟아버린양 보도할테지만 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 삼성도 이번에 잘못해서 한방에 훅갈수 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> ㄷ
<drake_kr> ibm도 사실 os때문에 한방에 훅간거고..
<hanbin973> 와요?
<drake_kr> ibm은 일반인이 컴퓨터 가지고 할일이 없으니 개인컴퓨터시장이 커질리 없다고 보고, 신경을 안쓰고 있었는데
<hanbin973> 마소한테 훅?
<drake_kr> 애플이 최초로 퍼스널컴퓨터를 만들기 시작했고, 애플이 히트치면서 기업들은 컴퓨터를 만들기 시작했죠
<hanbin973> 애플 2 네 ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 메인프레임 시장을 위협받을 정도가 되어서야 겨우 정신차리고 퍼스널컴퓨터를 만들생각이었는데, OS가 없었던거에요
<hanbin973> 글쿤요
<drake_kr> 그때 마이크로소프트가 IBM에게 OS를 제공해주기로 계약을 했는데, IBM이 실수한게 하나가 있었죠
<hanbin973> ??
<drake_kr> 독점계약을 하지 않아서
<hanbin973> 다 MS 컴 만들어서 경쟁 딸린후에 ㅉ?
<drake_kr> 호환 PC라면 MSDOS를 사용할수가 있었는데
<drake_kr> 라이센스로 그걸 막을수는 있었어요
<drake_kr> MS한테 MSDOS를 판매하지 말라는 식으로 계약을 했었다면 MS도 이렇게 커지진 않았겠죠
<hanbin973> 글쿤요
<drake_kr> 근데 그당시 IBM은 자기네들 말고는 PC를 만들 수 없을줄 알았던거죠
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 근데 요즘 서버, 슈퍼컴 시장이 위축되고 있나요? 그 분야에서 IBM 이 기술력이 달리지 않을텐데
<drake_kr> 서버, 슈퍼컴은 클라우드에 잠식당하고 있죠
<drake_kr> 이미 많이 진행되었어요
<drake_kr> 1대의 슈퍼 컴퓨터보다는 일반 컴퓨터 100대가 훨씬 강력하겠죠?
<hanbin973> 그렇네요
<hanbin973> 그리드 컴퓨팅이 좁은의미의 클라우드 컴퓨팅인가요?
<drake_kr> 네
<hanbin973> 왜 LHC@home 이나 SETI@home 같은거 잇잖아요
<drake_kr> 네 클라우드에요
<hanbin973> 그러면 IBM 이제 앞으로 짜져서 기초과학 같은거나 하겠군요 ㄷ =.=
<drake_kr> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그리고 사실 ibm은 컴퓨터를 만드는 기업이 아니었어요
<hanbin973> ??????
<hanbin973> IBM 도 본격 공대화 되는건가 ㄷ
<drake_kr> http://huschke1.tistory.com/entry/IBM%EC%9D%98-%EC%97%AD%EC%82%AC-%EB%8B%88%EB%93%A4%EC%9D%B4-IBM%EC%9D%84-%EC%95%8C%EC%96%B4-1%EB%B6%80
<hanbin973> 오호!! 펀치카드 ㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 옛날에 컴퓨터 입력을 저렇게 했죠?
<drake_kr> 네
<dcraserr> 님들 계세요
<dcraserr> 활발하지가 않군
<drake_kr> 네
<dcraserr> 리눅스 잘하세요?
<dcraserr> 이건 어떻게 사용하는거에요
<drake_kr> 전 서버로 써요
<dcraserr> 그냥 인터넷만 사용하는데 용도가 맞나요?
<drake_kr> 쓰기나름이죠
<drake_kr> 자랑용으로 쓰는 사람도 있을수도 있고
<dcraserr> 리눅스가 기능들이 많이 있을건데 그냥 인터넷만 하고있으니 써먹질 못하는거 같아서요
<dcraserr> 님아
<drake_kr> 윈도우도 뭐 게임 빼면 리눅스랑 비슷하지 않던가요
<dcraserr> 그런거 같아요 인터넷은 되니까.. 네이버도 들어가지고 ㅋ
<dcraserr> 그외에껀 아직 모르겠어요 하나도
<drake_kr> 음 전 gui를 안 써서..
<dcraserr> 좋네요 근데 윈도우는 이런기능이 없잖아요
<dcraserr> ㅋㅋ
<dcraserr> 올라와요 gui로 때가 어느땐데..ㅡ,ㅡ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 전 DOS도 잘씀요
<dcraserr> 궁금한거 있는데요
<drake_kr> 네
<dcraserr> 터미널이 도스같대요
<dcraserr> ê¼­
<dcraserr> 제가 깔때 워크스테이션용으로 깐거 같은데
<dcraserr> 서버용이 따로 있더래요
<dcraserr> 우분투 11.04
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 전 10.04로 아직 cli 쓰고 있어요
<dcraserr> 그럼 저는 서버로는 사용을 못하나요
<drake_kr> 음
<dcraserr> cli가 클라이언트?
<drake_kr> 사용가능하죠
<drake_kr> cli :: command line interface, gui :: graphic user interface
<drake_kr> 명령행 기반의 인터페이스
<dcraserr> 아~ 텍스트
<drake_kr> 대학생이신가요
<dcraserr> 아니요
<dcraserr> 그냥 리눅스좀 공부하려고 하는데
<dcraserr> 이거 뭐 맨 깔아놓고 인터넷만하고
<dcraserr> 의미가 없잖아요.. 그럼
<drake_kr> 뭐 인터넷이 컴퓨터 사용의 80% 이상인 분들에게는 최적의 조건이죠 ㅋㅋ
<dcraserr> 하기사..
<drake_kr> 뭐 다른것도 좀 해야 하는데.. 라면..
<dcraserr> 뭐를 할수있을까요
<drake_kr> 뭔가 만들어보는것도 좋고.. 리눅스 게임을 해봐도 좋고..
<dcraserr> ㅠ.,ㅠ
<drake_kr> 블리자드 게임은 잘 돌아가는듯 싶던데
<drake_kr> mame도 잘 돌고
<dcraserr> 게임도 찾아보니까 재밌게 생긴것들도 많던데요
<drake_kr> 네 뭐
<drake_kr> 근데 저야 뭐 거의 c언어 다루다보니 걍 cli를 쓰게 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<dcraserr> 여기 리눅스에 C언어나 다른 언어 프로그램이 깔려있나요?
<drake_kr> 쉽게 깔려요
<drake_kr> eclipse cdt라던가
<dcraserr> 저도 C언어 좋아라하는데 쓸데가 없어서 까먹었어요
<drake_kr> 하긴 뭐 개발자가 아닌이상에야 별 쓸모는 없죠
<dcraserr> ㅋㅋ
<dcraserr> 그.. 뭐지
<dcraserr> 정보처리기능산가
<dcraserr> 그거 하나 따놓고 뭐야 이거 어따 써먹을 때도 없고
<dcraserr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 20대쯤이신가..
<dcraserr> 한판 다되가요
<dcraserr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저도 그건 9살때 따긴 했으니 10대일수도 있으실테고..
<dcraserr> 터미널이란거요
<drake_kr> 네
<dcraserr> 그건 플로그램 설치할 때만 쓰는건가요?
<dcraserr> xchat 이것도 거기서 설치한건데
<drake_kr> 저에겐 그게 전부입니다..
<drake_kr> -ㅅ-;;
<dcraserr> 에?
<dcraserr> 터미널밖에 안쓰세요?
<drake_kr> 저는 터미널밖에 없어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<dcraserr> 헐
<drake_kr> 근데 추천은 안 하고요
<drake_kr> 다른것 질문하시면 hanbin973 님 같은분이 답변을 잘 해주실거 같은데..
<dcraserr> 도스모드를 좋아하나봐요.. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 빠르니까요
<drake_kr> 저 마우스 별로 안 좋아라 해서요
<dcraserr> 애석하게도 님밖에 대화를 안해주세요..
<dcraserr> 마우스도 빼버려요
<dcraserr> ㅋ
<drake_kr> 오늘 뭐 무슨 행사가 있어서
<lexlove2> 언뜻보면 한사람이 이야기 하는거 같아요 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 다들 거기 간듯 싶어요
<dcraserr> 어.. 왔다
<drake_kr> 우분투 사무실장은 거진 맨날 있는데..
<dcraserr> 리눅스에 관련된 행산가봐요
<drake_kr> 오픈소스 관련행사인걸로 알고있어요
<lexlove2> 저는 일하는 중이라 긴 이야기는 못해요...음악 틀러 왔을뿐~~
<drake_kr> 어디 대학교일텐데..
<drake_kr> 전 어제 진탕 마시고 뻗어서 못 갔고요 ㅋㅋ
<dcraserr> 저는 살았는데
<lexlove2> 그래서 오늘 irc가 조용했군요
<hanbin973> 냠냠
<hanbin973> 누가 저 불럿나요 =.=?
<drake_kr> 밀씨는 요새 바쁘고
<dcraserr> 973님인가봐요
<drake_kr> hanbin973: 식사 하셨어요?
<dcraserr> 맞네요 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 아뇨
<hanbin973> 화올 발표나 빨리 나라 =.=
<hanbin973> 쉿
<dcraserr> 리눅스 개초짠데요
<hanbin973> 넹
<drake_kr> 짠돌이
<dcraserr> 궁금한것도 많고 써먹을건없고
<hanbin973> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> dcraserr 님은 그냥 다들 어떻게 활용을 하고 있는지 알고싶으신건가요?
<dcraserr> 터미널이 뭐하는거에요?
<hanbin973> 걍 명령어 치는데요 ㄷ
<drake_kr> 도스창
<dcraserr> 네!! 바로 그거 이걸로 다른사람들은 뭐를 할까..
<hanbin973> 걍 손에 붙으면 편하다 이정도 =.=
<drake_kr> 전 서버 운영하고 c 짜고.. 영화보고 음악듣고..
<hanbin973> 아니면 파일 리스트 뿌릴때 GUI 는 느리니까 ls 할때=.=
<hanbin973> 딱히 별거 안해요 ㄷ
<drake_kr> hanbin973: 리눅스로 뭐 해요? ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 음악 듣고 영화보고 인터넷 하고
<hanbin973> 그 정도 =.=?
<dcraserr> 그냥 보통 OS같은데 리눅스에 좀 파보면 중요하다고도 하고 리눅스에 파워 뭐 등등 말이 많은데
<hanbin973> -20 -36 = -56
<dcraserr> 끙..
<hanbin973> 걍 PC 처럼 써요
<lexlove2> 저는 음악듣고 irc하고, python 공부해요
<hanbin973> 별거 없어요
<hanbin973> 아 추가로 irc 질도 하네요 ㄷ
<drake_kr> 저같은 경우는 가벼우니 넷붘에 깔아서 코딩해요
<hanbin973> 화올 대략 120 점대인가 =.=
<hanbin973> 아오 빡친다 ㅜㅜ
<hanbin973> 대략 동상 쯤 되겟네
<dcraserr> 윈도우에는 이런 채팅이 없는데
<dcraserr> 신기한 우분투네요
<dcraserr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 윈도우에도 많은데.. 이런 채팅
<hanbin973> 아뇨
<drake_kr> mirc도 있고..
<hanbin973> 윈도우에도 많은데요 ...
<hanbin973> 한국사람들만 잘 안쓰는겅미 ㄷ
<lexlove2> 윈도우용 mric 프로그램이 있어요 다른것도 많겠지만
<dcraserr> 세이클럽 채팅 뭐 이런거 말씀하시는거아닌가요?
<drake_kr> skylove 채팅같은것도 있고
<drake_kr> 세이채팅도 있고
<dcraserr> 그건 사설이잖아요 ㅋ
<lexlove2> 제가 사실 리눅스를 사용하는 가장 큰 이유는 빨리 켜지고 빨리 꺼지고 바이러스나 악성코드로부터 자유로워서 설치한 그 상태로 계속 사용할 수 있어서
<hanbin973> 전 걍 돈이 없어서.
<hanbin973>  별거 없음 =.=
<lexlove2> 윈도우는 어느정도 사용하면 느려지고 오류생기고
<dcraserr> 오호..
<lexlove2> 그래도 아직 돈벌어주는 것은 윈도우즈 ㅋㅋ
<dcraserr> 이거 그래픽이
<drake_kr> 얼마전에 선배 회사에 검열이 들이닥쳤다고 하는데..
<dcraserr> 잡혔는지 안잡혔는지도 몰라요
<hanbin973> 음
<hanbin973> 뭔 카든데요 =.=?
<drake_kr> 리눅스 쓰시는데 별 문제 없겠지..
<dcraserr> 라데온 7000
<dcraserr> 이요
<hanbin973> 그건 걍
<dcraserr> 졸 후르끄.
<hanbin973> radeon 드라이버 깔면 될텐데
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 7000 이면 언제적이지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐 라뎅이면 안잡히기로 유명하다능 그거..
<dcraserr> 한.. 8년 했을라나요
<dcraserr> 더 됐을라나
<dcraserr> ㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 전 잠깐 빠질래요
<drake_kr> 아 그때거면 걍 잡혔을듯
<dcraserr> 네 ㅠ.ㅠ
<drake_kr> 어디가요?
<dcraserr> 가셨나봐요
<drake_kr> 식사하러 가셨나부다
<dcraserr> 터미널이
<dcraserr> 구체적으로 뭐를 하는거에요?
<hanbin973> 내가 뭐한다고 이렇게 실수를 많이 했찌.
<hanbin973> 아오 =.=
<hanbin973> 둘다 장려 장려 할려나
<dcraserr> 그냥 시스템만 깔아주는 역할해주는건가요
<hanbin973> 동상만 떠도 소원이 없는데
<dcraserr> 대회나가나요?
<hanbin973> 네
<hanbin973> 대충 5개 틀리고 12개 찍었는데 ( 틀리면 감정 있따능 =.= )
<hanbin973> 아오 이래가지고는 장려 받게 생겻음 썅
<dcraserr> 대상 드실거에요
<hanbin973> 사실 내년이 있어서 별 상관은 없다많은 =.=
<dcraserr> 대상 먹어요 먹는김에
<dcraserr> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 역시 boa 노래가 짱임
<hanbin973> 아 짜증나 ㅜㅜ
<dcraserr> 컹
<hanbin973> 학교 시험에서도 안하는 실수를 여기서 하면 진짜 어이가 없지 쉣
<dcraserr> 긴장하셨나봐요
<hanbin973> 그런데 이중결합-단일 결합의 전자 반발이 클까요 단일-단일의 반발이 클까요?
<dcraserr> 이건 안드로메다 말인거 같은데
<dcraserr> @.@
<drake_kr> 핵물리학이요?
<hanbin973> 그게 핵물린가요 =.=?
<lexlove2> 이중결합, 단일결합이 아닐까요? 걍 찍었음.. ^^
<hanbin973> 걍 루이스 구조식 찍을때
<hanbin973> COCl2 냠냠
<dcraserr> 저도 렉스님 동감
<dcraserr> 서버 만들고 싶은데 어떻게 해야할까요
<dcraserr> 뭐부터 해야할까요
<hanbin973> 걍 아파치 깔면 끝 아닌가요?
<drake_kr> 어떤서버요?
<hanbin973> 전 서버는 잘모름
<dcraserr> 서버도 뭐 있어요?
<dcraserr> 그냥 홈페이지 HTTP://WWW.1234.COM(CO.KR) 이거 아녜요?
<hanbin973> 파일 서버 일수도 있고 웹서버 일수도 잇고
<hanbin973> 냠냠
<hanbin973> 아 아무 생각없이 저기 가버렷다 =.=
<drake_kr> 소켓서버, 웹서버(php서버, jsp서버), samba 파일서버, nfs 서버 등등 종류가 많아요
<hanbin973> Call of Text 라는데
<dcraserr> 헐
<hanbin973> 아니 Call or text
<hanbin973> 냠냠
<lexlove2> http://lexlove.egloos.com/10514484  <-- 서버설치 정리해놓으거에요 따라하심 될거 같아요
<dcraserr> 가볼게요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> 단 공유기를 통해서 인터넷을 쓰신다면 공유기설정을 해줘야 외부에서 접속 가능할거에요
<dcraserr> 공유기는 쓰는데
<dcraserr> 일단은 패스..ㅋ
<lexlove2> 공유기 설정은 정리를 안했더니 기억속에서 사라져버렸네요 ㅋ 외부에서 우선적으로 접근 할 수 있도록 해줘야하는데
<drake_kr> 난 걍 sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server mysql-client php5 딱 요렇게 해서 설치한것 같은데..
<drake_kr> 내가 잘못했다..
<drake_kr> 잘못했나..
<hanbin973> 왜 이번 시험에서는 잘 모르겟는거만 막 나온거지 =.=
<hanbin973> 컴퓨터 게임이나 공부하면 잊을수잇을거 같은데 공부는 별로 하고 싶지 않고 게임되는 컴은 지금 없다 아옹 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove2> 리눅스가 설치된 내부 아이피알아내서 공유기 설정에 들어가서 포워딩이라고 하던가? 우선 포워딩 되도록 해주는걸거에요(아.. 가물가물)
<dcraserr> 근데요
<dcraserr> SUDO APT 이런거 쓸라면
<dcraserr> XCHAT 이거 꺼야돼요?
<drake_kr> 아뇨
<drake_kr> 터미널 따로 여심 되는뎅
<dcraserr> 어 그러네
<dcraserr> ㅡ,ㅡ
<hanbin973> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hanbin973> 웬지 잼다 ㅋ
<hanbin973> 진짜 기출문제들은 다 풀만했는데 왜 2011년도 문제는 이상한거만 나와 ㅜㅜ
<dcraserr> 렉스님
<lexlove2> 네
<dcraserr> 블로그에는 7번에 3859로 나와있는데 저는 843/mysqld 로 나와요? 843으로
<dcraserr> tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN      843/mysqld
<lexlove2> 저도 초보라서
<lexlove2> 잘 실행되고 있네요
<dcraserr> 아~ 그럼 그냥해볼게요 ㅋㅋ
<dcraserr> 맞겠죠 뭐 ㅋ
<lexlove2> 번호는 뭘 나타나는지 모르겠지만 일단 잘 되고 있는거에요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<dcraserr> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove2> <--- 당췌 초보가 뭘하는건지... >.<
<drake_kr> 원래 초보가 잘 가르치는거에요
<lexlove2> 그 거짓말 진짜에요?
<lexlove2> 저녁 먹으러 잠시 슝~~
<drake_kr> 노원구 사람들은 모두 거짓말만 합니다.
<dcraserr> 드레이크님
<drake_kr> 예
<dcraserr> 제꺼 아이피 볼라면 어디로 가야돼요?
<drake_kr> 네트워크
<drake_kr> 뭐 있을텐데
<drake_kr> 터미널로는 ifconfig
<dcraserr> cmd는 없나요?
<dcraserr> 희안하네
<dcraserr> ipconfig이건안되고.. ifconfig
<dcraserr> 이건 되네요
<dcraserr> 렉스님 된건가봐요
<dcraserr> 신기하네요 ㅋㅋ
<dcraserr> 된거 맞겠지
<lexlove2> dcraserr, 축하축하 ^^
<dcraserr> 님님
<dcraserr> 된거 같어요 ㅋㅋ
<dcraserr> 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<dcraserr> 담에봐요 ~
<lexlove2> 네 안녕히 들어가세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> -,.-
<jincreator> readytoact: (__)
<readytoact> 학;; (__) 넙쭉
<readytoact> 항상계시는군요 +_+
<jincreator> 아뇨, 저도 방금 들어왔어요,.
<readytoact> 아하.
<readytoact> 버스로 집에가는딜인데 심심해서 ...
<jincreator> 방금은 아니고 한 5분 정도 일찍 들어왔네요.
<jincreator> 아, 그럼 지금 폰인가요?
<readytoact> 화성서 버스 타공요
<readytoact> 넵 폰예요
<readytoact> 키패드가 좀 짜증나지만...
<readytoact> 기냥 할만해요
<jincreator> 그래서 전 폰에서 irc할때는 수시로 돌리지요.
<readytoact> 버스로한참가야해서 는므심심해요
<jincreator> 세로로 글 보다가 입력할 때에는 가로로 돌려서 큰 기판으로 입력...
<readytoact> 전 천지인으로바까서 해요
<readytoact> 근데가만보면 사실 천지인보다
<readytoact> 쿼티가입력은 빨라요
<readytoact> 일단 양손을 동시에 써서 그런가바아ㅡ
<jincreator> 전 양손이 아니라 양엄지죠(...)
<readytoact> 음..
<readytoact> 전 엄지가 손에붙어있어서;;
<jincreator> 아, 그건 저도 그래요(...)
<readytoact> 아 그러시군요
<readytoact> ...
<readytoact> 24일은
<readytoact> 주제가 뭔가요?
<readytoact> 분도님의압박에 오프에서 얼굴한번 들이밀어보라고요
<readytoact> ë³´
<readytoact> ㄹ
<jincreator> 의제 : 그냥 뵙고 싶어요.
<jincreator> 프로그램: 평소 가장 먹고 싶었던 비싼 걸 심실장에게 사달라고 한다
<jincreator> 라고 되어 있네요.
<readytoact> 아..그런깊은뜻이
<readytoact> 돈으로도 바드을수있을까요?
<jincreator> ???
<readytoact> 이왕이면 현찰로
<jincreator> (...)
<readytoact> -0-
<readytoact> 사달라고 - 돈달라고
<readytoact> 우리아들이 그날은 피해서 나와야겠군요
<jincreator> ^^;
<readytoact> 음..금욜쯤나옴딱좋은데
<readytoact> 허허.. 제가아빠가되네요
<readytoact> 말로만듣던 그
<jincreator> 집에 도착하시면 아기에게 이틀만 참아달라고 부탁해보세요. ==3
<ripple> 조용하군요:) 수아파파네 지아 돌잔치 가셨나보군요 http://web.suapapa.net:8080/wordpress/
<jincreator> 그럼 이제 지아파파가 되시는 건가요? ==3
<ripple> 수아파파 지아파파 퓨전해서 수지아파파? 글쎄요 훗
<drake_kr> suzie is sick.
<ripple> 오.. 그렇게 오해할 여지 있군요 :) 그렇담.. 뾰조관수 생각안나네요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요 이제 들어갑니다~~
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-21
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> 듀얼모니터쓰니까 좋네요 하하
<cartes9> 웹서핑이랑 IRC채팅을 동시에..
<jincreator> (...)
<cartes9> (...)은 어떤의미에요? ^^
<jincreator> 아, 전 공부나 개발할 때 한쪽에 문서 열고 한쪽에는 IDE 같은 걸 열어 편리하다는 식의 감상이 나올 줄 알았거든요.
<cartes9> 아하 그것도 그렇습니다 ㅋㅋ 한쪽에 클라이언트 의뢰서열고 한쪽에 포토샾띄워져있고
<cartes9> 어제 처음 그것때문에 시도했져
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<bundo> ^^;
<cartes9> 분도님 저 프리랜스 웹에이젼시 차릴거에요
<cartes9> http://adenum.co.kr
<bundo> 홈 피 제작?
<cartes9> 네
<cartes9> adenum studio에요
<jincreator> bundo 님, 안녕하세요.
<bundo> 하 이 jincreator
<bundo>  헉 키보 드이상하네...
<cartes9> 담배를 너무 많이 피셔서 그런걸지도몰라요
<bundo> 11.10  오늘 자 패키지  업하고
<bundo> 키보드 가 이상하 게스페이 스펴침
<bundo> 키보드 가 이상하 게스페이 스 쳐침
<cartes9> 멤프레인키보드에요 혹시?
<cartes9> 삼성106키
<cartes9> 같이..
<cartes9> SGP?
<jincreator> CD-RW 좀 사러 잠시 잠수...
<jincreator> 하려 했는데 생각해보니 안 사도 될 것 같네요.
<cartes9> 요새 공DVD는 파는데 공씨디는 잘 안팔더라구요
<jincreator> 응? 잘 팔던데요?
<cartes9> 저도 CD-RW 3,4개 있어요
<cartes9> 공CD는 한번쓰면 땡이지만
<cartes9> 운영체제 설치할때 RW는 잘써먹어지더라구요
<bundo> 어 됬음
<bundo> 입력기가 딴거로 바꾸어 졌나 흐 ibus 로 교체..
<mr> 안녕하세요
<mr> 아무도 안계신가요??
<bundo> mr  하이 ~
<cartes9> mr 님 안녕하세요
<DoA> .안녕하세요~
<imsu> 네 안녕하세요
<bundo> imsu 일요일은 쉬남?
<imsu> bundo, 네 축구하고 왔습니다
<imsu> 근데 다음주부터는 토일도 일하게 생겼어요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 좋쵸 머
<imsu> ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 쉬는 날이 없어지는 거죠 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> bundo, 주말엔 쉬십니까 ? ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 나 술병 나서 쉬는 중임
<bundo> 월 화수 금 ~ 쩝
<bundo> 목요일 안했군... 흐흐
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭔 약주를 그리 많이 드셨데요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 허기사 남자들끼리 얘기하려면 술이 ;; ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 약주 안먹고 소주 맥주 했는데..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 독주가 되었군요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 금요일 써니하고 인천리동 만났는데...
<bundo> 흐 진짜 내가 술을 못마시더군요...
<imsu> 왜요?
<bundo> 졸리고 맛가고 ... 술 그래서 조금 마시고
<imsu> 인동님이 술을 잘 드시나요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 최근에 너무 무리하신듯
<imsu> 분도님은 안주를 안드시니 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 인동인 술마시면 개 또라이고
<imsu> 첨봤어요 그렇게 안주 안드시는 분;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 개 또~! XX
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나 안주 먹으면 술 못마셔요
<bundo> 위 작어 ~~
<bundo> 설렁탕 한그릇 겨우 하는 위 크기에유 .. 그래서 안주 많이 안먹어요
<imsu> 흠흠
<imsu> 전 무조건 안주빨인데 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 대신 꾸준히는 먹을 수 있어요
<imsu> 안주없으면 술 못먹어요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 조금씩 소화 하며 꾸준이 먹을수 있죠
<imsu> 일단 배를 채우고 빈공간에 소주채워넣기 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저번에 분도님 댁에서 고기 먹을때 제가 혼자 거의다 먹은듯 하네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 이번에 양재 못오지?
<imsu> 평일에는 못가요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 수업이 10시에 끝나서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 토요일이나 일요일이면 시간 변경해서 가는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 포럼 댓글 달기 놀이 할까나 낫잠 잘까나 ... ...
<imsu> 낮잠이요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 자고 싶은데 이따 못 일어 날까봐 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 축구의 여파가 크네요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> imsu 님, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 낮잠자다 조금 전 일어났습니다(...)
<imsu> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 나도 낮잠이나 잘까 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 낮잠 많이 자면 밤에 잠이 잘 안와 어지간하면 안 자려고 하는데 오늘은 유독 졸리더군요.
<bundo> 나도 졸리네 음
<imsu> 낮잠 중독 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 건강에 해를 끼치지는 않지만 생활 리듬을 파괴하느 무서운 중독입니다.
<jincreator> 아으...근데 낮잠 또 자고 싶네...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저도 한 번자면 못일어나서 안잘려고요 ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> kbundo 님, 바깥이신가요?
<kbundo> 아니 집인디 넥북입니다,.
<jincreator> 조금 전 ubuntu-desktop 방에서 글꼴 변경과 관해서 말을 해보았습니다.
<jincreator> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda 라는 것을 알려주더군요.
<jincreator> 하지만 일단 사람이 많은 다음주 월요일에 한번 더 들어와서 말해보라고 하네요.
<kbundo> 네.. ㅋ
<kbundo> 난 지금 포럼  에서 오랜만에 댓글놀이 중입니더
<kbundo> 크크
<jincreator> 헉, 최근 글이 연속으로 죄다 강분도군요.
<tnflqo> 안녕하세요^&^
<tnflqo> 다들 바뿌신가봐요 ;;
<tnflqo> 하이
<imsu> ㅎㅇ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> 주말이라 다들 쉬시는줄 아옵니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 낮잠은 꿀맛이당 ㅎㅎ
<tnflqo> 저두 자고 싶어요 ㅋ
<tnflqo> 쿨쿨~~;;
<tnflqo> 우분투가 좋긴한가요? 고민중... 뭐로 깔아볼까나 ;; ㅠㅜ
<tnflqo> 근데 코분투로 깔아야 되죠?
<tnflqo> 아닌가?
<jincreator> 리눅스 처음 사용하시는 거라면 우분투/코분투가 좋습니다.
<SMG> 안녕하세요
<SMG> 안녕하세요
<SMG> ;;
#ubuntu-ko 2012-08-19
<brghtwell> 안녕하세요
<brghtwell> 아무도 없나요??
<sushiDri> 주말이 끝나갑니다.
<Seony> 저녁이군요 ㅎㅎ
<cai_> ㅎ_ㅎ
<cai_> 흠 ㅋ 그때 그 고등학생(?)분은 안계시네요;;
<cai_> 그때 여쭤봤던 문제가.. -_- fastboot을 통해서 부팅할때 넘겨줬던 커널 베이스 어드레스가 잘못되서 그런거였다는...
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 안녕하세요 여러분^^
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 삽질하다가 온 접니다ㅋㅋㅠ
<oming> 앉녕안녕하세요~
<JSTae76_GOMTang> oming, 안녕하세요오밍님ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 혹시 여러분중에 맥북 사용하시는 분 계시나요 (Seony님 제외ㅎ)
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 맥북과 일반 노트북 고민중에 있는데.. 흠; 전 우분투에서 서식하고 Windows는 가끔 호환 응용 프로그램 실행 및 프로그래밍용이며 거의 리눅스에서 활동합니다 :-) 근데 맥북은 Windows는 쉬워도 우분투 설치는 정말 어려운 것 같더라고요.. 그래서 고민 중입니다ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 맥북이 끌리긴한데ㅎㅎ 우분투 설치가 쉽지 않다고 해서 고민됩니다..삼성 센스 시리즈 9도 괜찮아보이고..흐음;
<oming> 옵티머스 기능만 없다면 다괸찮... ㅠㅠㅠ
<oming> 아 이놈의 옵티머스가 나의 노트북을 망치는구나... ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> oming, 무슨 말씀이세요?
<oming> 우분투에서 옵티머스 지원이 안되는걸로 알고있음.. ㅠㅠ 해결방법도 없구..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> oming, 옵티머스라면 LG 스마트폰 말씀이세요?
<oming> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=102212
<oming> nvidia optimus
<oming> ㅠ.ㅠ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> oming, 아그렇군요..
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 센스 시리즈 9이 끌리긴한데 얇고해서 ...근데 가격이 만만치않네요ㅠ
<oming> 비싸다는.. ㅠ.ㅠ
<oming> 쪼매난게 좋아보이긴 하던데;
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 모바일로 돌아왔습니다 :-)
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 서버 작업 하다 등장ㅎ
<JSTae76_GOMTang> 혹시 지금 깨있으신분ㅎㅎ?
<razGon_OMG> 안녕하세요? 휴가다녀온 라즈곤입니다.
<razGon_OMG> 후.. 다 끝났군요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 일상으로 복귀하셨네요
<razGon_OMG> back to the hell...ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_OMG> 일상이라는 지옥으로 돌아옴..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OMG> 늦잠을 못잔다는..ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-12
<nymph> 어제 운동을 좀 심하게 했나..
<nymph> 온몸을 두들겨 맞은 것처럼 뻐근하네용~
<autowiz2014> 저는 지난주 금요일에 좀 심하게 해서
<autowiz2014> 토요일날 억지로 라도 나가서 몸좀 풀고 왔구요
<autowiz2014> 오늘은 좀 살만 하네요 (아침에 운동하고 출근했네요)
<samahui> 저도 토요일 일요일 농구했다가 발가락모두 물집잡히고 무릎쑤시고 그러는군요
<samahui> 운동은 정말 적당히 해야 하는데 항상 하고 나면 어느 한곳 문제 생길 정도로 하게 되네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz2014> 차승원이 광고하던 제로정을 먹어야 하나봅니다.
<samahui> 안그래도 소염진통제와 근육이완제 먹고 출근했어요
<samahui> 제로정 잘 듣나요? 한번도 안먹어 봤는데
<samahui> 한번 사 먹거봐야 겠네요
<autowiz2014> 제로정이 다른거보다 2~3배 비싸면서 약효는 비슷하다고 하더군요
<autowiz2014> -_-;; 어느 약국하는 아저씨가 당시 차승원 드라마 나올때 블로그에 올렸던 내용을 읽었습니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<samahui> 마케팅비 때문에 비싸긴한 할지도 모르겠네요
<autowiz2014> 액트님 안녕하세요
<readytoact> autowiz2014:  억 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 더운 아침입니다.
<autowiz2014> 저는 뭐 아침부터 정신이 없을정도네요
<autowiz2014> 여기저기서 전화오고 서로 빨리 해달라 그러고
<readytoact> autowiz2014: 다들 자기가 젤 급하죠
<readytoact> 크크크
<autowiz2014> 업무회으도 마쳤고...
<readytoact> 아흑
<readytoact> 오늘은 도시락을 안싸왔네요
<readytoact> -_-.. 어제 저녁에 밥을 안해놓고 자는 바람에
<autowiz2014> 아.. 저도 도시락을 싸다녀야 할 판인데 말이지요
<readytoact> 즘심은 뭐묵나.. -0-..
<autowiz2014> 오늘 말복이래요
<autowiz2014> 말 잡아 먹죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아학
<readytoact> 오늘 말복!!!!
<samahui> 점심 식사들 맛있게 하세요~ 말복이니 삼계탕이나 반계탕으로 몸보신들 하세요~ ^^
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz2014> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz2014> 본격적인 여름이군요. 상당히 덥습니다.
<nymph> 오전에 일처리하기 위해서
<nymph> 밖에 나갔다왔는데, 매우 더웠습니다.
<nymph> 그래서 우리은행에 들어갔는데... So Coooool....
<nymph> 은행은 냉방 온도를 전혀 지키지 않는 것으로 보임...
<Markers> 너무 더워서 그런게 아닐까요
<Markers> 전 지금 학교에 있는데 학교 에어컨이 28도를 유지하고 있는데도 시원하네여 ~_~
<nymph> 오늘이 말복이네요.... 닭을 먹어야 하나...
<cheayuncho> 안녕하세요!
<autowiz2014> 안녕하세요...
<autowiz2014> 치킨마요 덥밥 이나 치맥 하하하
<cheayuncho> 치킨...
<cheayuncho> 토요일, 일요일날 지겹도록 너무 많이먹었..
<cheayuncho> 하루종일 안먹어서
<cheayuncho> 계속 들어가던...
<Seony> Hi
<autowiz2014> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2014> 거기도 많이 더우시죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨 그냥 있을만해요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 혹시 maven에 대해서 좀 아시는분 계신가요 ...?
<Seony> 자바를 안해서.. .ㅎㅎ
<Markers> purge-local-repository 가 실패했다는데 이게 무슨말인지 모르겟넹 ㅠ
<Markers> 근데 Seony님 엄청 오랜만이네용 'ㅁ'/
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  근데 저는 채팅방 매일 오는데요
<Markers> 하긴 제가 자주 들어오지를 않았지만...;
<Markers> 시간대가 조금 다른거 같아서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 지금 거기는 새벽인가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 밤 8시
<Markers> 일은 할만 하신가요?
<Seony> 네.  아무래도 제 사수랑 실력차이가 많이 나서 그것 때문에 좀 스트레스를 받긴 하는데, 같이 근무하는 사람들이 다들 좋다는게 은근히 장점이네요..
<Markers> 음... 저랑 먼가 비슷한 상황이신거 같네요 :ㅇ
<Seony> 직원들 성격 좋은 것도 좋은 직장의 하나인거 같아요..
<Markers> 저도 지금 위에 계시는 박사님 모시고서 코딩을 하고 있는데 박사님이 한번 코드 쫙 만들어주시면 그거 해석하느라 시간 다 가는;;
<autowiz2014> 저도 사수랑 차이 많이나는데요 그것보다 힘드는건 제 부사수랑도 차이가 엄청 난다는게 힘드네요..;;
<Seony> 박사님 모시고... ㅋㅋ  제 사수도 박사인데, 절대 박사라고 부르지 말라더라구요.
<Markers> 왜요?
<Seony> 근데 옆 사무실 프로그래머도 박사인데, 그양반도 박사라고 부르지 말래요
<Markers> 박사를 박사라고 부르지 머라 부르남 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 이름 불러달래요.
<Markers> 음 그냥 친해지고 싶어서 그러는건가...
<Seony> 뭐 그냥, 자기 박사 타이틀 있다고 내세우고 싶지 않아서 그런거죠
<Markers> autowiz2014 부사수랑은 어떤점에서 힘드신가요 'ㅁ'
<Markers> 저희 박사님은 타이틀 힘이 장난 아니신데.
<Seony> Markers: 제 사수는 오히려 박사과정 나오는걸 그다지 좋게보질 않아요
<autowiz2014> 부사수랑 저랑 실력차가 장난이 아니라서요. 적당히 설명하면 처리해주면 좋겠는데
<autowiz2014> 하나하나 보여주면서 가르쳐야 할 상황이네요
<Seony> autowiz2014: 밥 숟가락까지 떠줘야하는군요
<Seony> 그래서 점점 경력직을 선호하고, 사회 초년생도 이미 취업 전부터 경험을 갖춰야하는 시대가 됐으니...
<Seony> 얼마 전에 구글에서 전화 인터뷰 보고나서 나름 좀 알아봤는데,
<Seony> 거기서 근무하는 것도 장난 아니라더라구요....
<Seony> 겉으로 보이는거야 좋을지 모르겠지만, 직원들이 하나같이 다 괴물 같은 애들 밖에 없기 때문에, 조금이라도 노력을 안하면 티가 팍팍 난다고... ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 허헐..
<Seony> 거기도 일 못하는 사람은 짤리거든요
<Markers> 음 밥 숟가락까지 떠줘야 된다라..
<Markers> 구글 가긴 글렀군여 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 지금 있는 직장이 철밥통이라서, 그냥 딴데 안갈랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일 어지간히 못해도 안짤리는데 세상에 이런데가 어딨겠어요
<Markers> 근데 지금 제 입장에서 보면 저희 박사님이 하신 일이 봐도 이해를 못하는 거라 설명해주지 않으면 전혀 못 알아 듣는게 대부분이라... 이런 처지에 있는 사람들은 다 똑같은거 같아요.
<Seony> 정작 제 사수 본인은 저한테 스트레스 안받는거 같아요
<Seony> 저만 받는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 허헐..
<Seony> 괜히 눈치 보인달까...
<Markers> 혹시 전혀 신경을 안 쓰는건가요..? 아니면 너무 당연한거라 그러려니 하는건가
<Seony> 내년 가을쯤에는 석사 가야겠군요..
<Seony> 아뇨.  제 사수는, 주니어는 주니어 레벨에 맞게, 시니어는 시니어 레벨에 맞게 일하면 된다고 생각하거든요
<Markers> 음...
<Markers> 근데 만약에 주니어는 주니어 레벨에 맞지 않으면....?
<Seony> 면접 단계에서 걸러냈겠죠
<Markers> 'ㅁ'....
<Markers> 그렇군여
<Markers> 지금 전 석사 과정 하고 있는데 이게 정말... 학부 때 공부 전혀 안해놔서 그런지
<Seony> '주니어 레벨에서는 이런 것까지는 몰라도 되고, 알아야한다고 생각하지 않는다' 라는게 제 사수의 사고방식이거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 하나하나 다 힘드네영.; 박사님은 척하면 척 해주기를 원하시는데 다 모르는 얘기뿐이고... 교수님은 당연히 되어야되는 일인데 왜 못하냐 이러고 계시고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저도 내년 가을에 석사 갈 생각하는데, 석사 과목들 보면 다 한숨만 나오더라구요..
<Markers> 근데 석사 가시면 다니시는 직장은 어떻게..?
<Seony> 근무 시간은 조절해준다네요
<Markers> 오..
<Seony> 오히려 제 사수는, 제가 뭘 더 배우겠다고 하면 그건 적극적으로 찬성한다고 해서요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 그럼 자대로 가시나요?
<Seony> 그래야죠.  학비가 일부 면제 되니깐요
<Markers> 그렇군요. 제 개인적인 생각은  돈 문제만 아니라면 타 대학 대학원 가는게 나아보여서... 자대로 가니깐 마음가짐이랄까 먼가 좀 나태해지는 느낌이 들더라구요. 머 제 경우에 한해서지만
<Markers> 그래도 직장 다니면서 석사 과정 하시면 엄청 바쁘시겟네요
<Seony> 왜 나태해져요?
<autowiz2014> 저희 동내만 그런지 몰라도
<autowiz2014> 자대 대학원나오면 별로 안좋아하더라구요.
<Seony> 음... 여기는 그런건 없어요
<Markers> 음. 일단 교수님들부터 대우하는게 조금 다른거 같아요. 타 대학교에서 온 친구들 보면 교수님들이 먼가 제대로 배웠는지 안배웠는데 하나하나 체크하면서 진행하는거에 반해서 자대에서 바로 진학한 사람들한테는 당연히 학부때 이건 배웠으니 안 알려줘도 되겟지 이런 생각을 갖고 계신거 같아서.
<Markers> 물론 저희가 제대로 했으면 상관없는데 사람마다 다르고 가르친다고 해서 다 습득하는것도 아니라서.
<Seony> 아 그런가요?  여기는, 학부 나왔으면 당연히 안다는 전제 하에 수업하는 거 같더라구요...
<Markers> 같이 체크 받으면서 확인 절차 좀 거쳤으면 하는데 다 안다고 생각하시더라구용.
<Markers> 제가 주도적인 학습자가 아니라서 그런지 모르겟지만...;
<Seony> 그렇군요... 여기는 학부나 석사에 꼭 학생만 있는 게 아니라 직장인들도 많기 때문에, 그런건 없는 거 같아요
<Seony> 그냥 배웠으면 당연히 안다는 가정 하에 설명을 할거고, 모르면 그건 본인이 알아서.
<Markers> 그렇군요 ㅎ.
<Markers> 여긴 타 대학에서 온 분들 배려가 상당히 깊어서 :ㅇ
<Seony> 수업이 어려워서 못따라가겠으면 "공부를 좀 더 하고 들어와라"거든요..
<Markers> 다르게 말하면 철저한 관리겠지만;;
<Markers> "공부를 좀 더 하고 들어와라" 라는 뜻은 자퇴 시킨다는 말이신가요?
<Markers> 자퇴? 퇴학인건가
<Seony> 아뇨, 교수는 당연히 그럴 권리가 없죠
<Seony> 그러니까 다시 말하자면,
<autowiz2014> 다만 따로 배려해주지는 않는다는 정도일듯
<Seony> 학생이 교수 찾아가서 너무 어렵다고 컴플레인을 한다면
<Seony> 교수 입장에서 할 수 있는 말은 "그럼 공부를 더 하고 다시 와라"라는 말 밖에 없다는 거죠
<Markers> 아아..
<Markers> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그 학생을 붙잡고 다시 처음부터 가르쳐주거나 그러진 않아요.  뭐 과외도 아니고..
<Markers> 교수님들이 최소한 키워드라든지 특정 자료 사이트 및 자료를 넘겨주시는 일은 계시던데 저희쪽은.
<Seony> 그거야 당연하죠.
<Seony> 힌트를 준다거나 도움은 줄 수 있겠지만,
<Seony> 어려워서 못따라가겠다고 컴플레인하면, 뭐 어쩌겠어요
<Seony> 뭐 아무래도 조직이 돌아가는 방식이 다르니까, 비교하기는 좀 어려울 것 같긴 한데,
<Markers> 그래서 전 오히려 타 대학 친구들한테 부탁해서 교수님께 받은 자료 같이 공유하고 공부하고 있는 실정이예요;; 자대 학생이 가면 당연히 학부때 배우지 않았냐~? 이러면서 그냥 내쫓으셔서;
<Seony> 여기서는 자대를 가던 타대를 가던 그건 상관없는거 같아요
<Markers> 그 혹시 등록금은 얼마나 되시나용
<Seony> 박사과정 경우는 아무래도 자대를 가는게 좀 더 유리한게, 교수가 학생에 대해서 잘 아니까 더 유리한 측면이 있죠
<Seony> 석사 과정요?
<Markers> 네네.
<Seony> 유학생이랑 현지인이랑 좀 다른데,
<Seony> 유학생은 학기에 $15,000 정도 하는거 같아요
<Markers> 저희학교는 대략 한국돈으로 600 정도 하는데
<Markers> 엉?
<autowiz2014> 마커스님은 한국계시는거죠?
<Seony> 현지인은 한 $9,000 정도... 근데 확실히 모르겠네요.  한 학기 풀타임이 몇 학점인지를 몰라서..
<autowiz2014> 아니었나요 -_- ;;
<Markers> 한국돈으로 천만 정도 하시는건가요?
<nymph> Seony: 하이요~
<Markers> 네네 한국입니다.
<Seony> nymph: Hi
<nymph> Seony: 서울에 왔습니다. 오늘부터 자산 정리 중이예요.
<Seony> nymph: 인제 드디어 작업 시작햇구나 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> Seony: 내일은 비자 신청할 예정...
<Seony> 학생비자?
<nymph> Seony: 최대한 빨리 그쪽으로 갑니다.
<Seony> 그냥 무비자 관광으로 올거라면서
<Markers> 만5천불이면 한국돈으로 천500 정도인건가 ;ㅁ;
<nymph> Seony: 아녀... 그냥 무비자여..
<nymph> Seony: 어학원에서도 이제는 무비자를 추천해줄수밖에 없데요..
<Seony> Markers: 네.  만약 4과목이 풀타임이라고 하면요.  근데 석사는 3과목이 풀타임인 거 같고... 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> nymph: 그러면 비자는 신청할 필요가 없네.  여권만 있으면 되는 거잖아
<nymph> 그.. 보스턴 마라톤 밥통 테러가 학생비자로 한거라서 요새 졸라 빡세졌답니다. 인터뷰 엄청까다롭고..
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Markers> 저게 한 학기에 해당하는 거죠?
<nymph> 전자여권
<nymph> 그거 온라인으로 신청해서 승인받고
<Seony> Markers: 네. 한학기.  만약 3과목이 풀타임이면 한 $12,000 정도?
<nymph> 프린트해서 구청가서 전자여권으로 교체해야 해요
<Markers> 장난 아니네 금액이 'ㅁ'...
<Seony> nymph: 아... 그렇구나.  전자여권은 신청해본 적이 없어서..
<nymph> 전자여권이 3년전부터 시행인가 된거라서, 그럴꺼예요.
<nymph> 그거 발급받아서 어학원가서
<Seony> Markers: 네.. 현지인하고 유학생하고 좀 차이가 많이 나죠... 거의 2배 정도.
<Markers> nymph님 여행 가시나봐요
<nymph> 현지 어학원 등록하고 뱅기 잡고해서 가면 끝~
<nymph> 그전에 자산 정리가 우선..
<nymph> 다행이 주식도 오름세를 보이고 있어서 1주일정도면 한 300정도는 더 생길듯도 하네요.
<Markers> 몇배 차이나는거지...;
<Markers> 2배 넘는건가
<nymph> 최대한 빨리 가려고 하고 있습니다. 어짜피 백수인데, 생활비 들어갈거 건너가서 들어가나 여기서 들어가나..
<autowiz2014> 주식이 오름세라 일주일에 300이면 헐~
<nymph> 투자금액이 300 이라서요..
<nymph> 마이너스였는데, 수익전환될거 같다는 이야기..
<Markers> 주식...
<autowiz2014> ㅎㅎ 에고 죄송합니다.
<nymph> autowiz2014: 죄송할꺼까지야요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 오늘 퇴직금 정산해서 내일쯤이면 통장에 입금될거고.. 현재 잔고로 충분이 가능..
<autowiz2014> 아~ 저도 퇴직금 중간정산을 받을까 말까 고민중에 있습니다.
<Seony> 저는 잠시 30분 이따...
<Markers> 퇴직금 미리 받아놓으면 좋은가요??? 정작 퇴직할때 기분 안 좋을꺼 같은데 'ㅁ'..
<nymph> 아.. 제가 다녔던 회사는
<nymph> 퇴직연금 제도를 작년에야 시행함에따라 그전꺼는 중간정산을 해버렸어요.
<nymph> 근데 6월에 제가 퇴사를 해서 퇴직연금을 1년밖에 못 부었지요.
<nymph> 그래서 저는 지금 퇴근연금을 해지해서 현금으로 받던지 아니면 더 가지고 가던지 해야하는데
<nymph> 1년 퇴직연금 부어봐야 수익이 없기 때문에 그냥 해지처리한거예요.
<nymph> 회사 근속연수가 많을수록 퇴직금 중간정산은 않하는게 좋아요.
<autowiz2014> 뭐 아직 4년차라
<nymph> 해마다 연봉이 오른다면 퇴직금도 변동이 되기 때문이니지요..
<nymph> 4년차면 많은거예요~
<autowiz2014> 그렇긴 한데 말이지요 음...
<nymph> 거기다 목돈이 필요할 일이 생길수도 있기 때문에
<nymph> 그냥 놔두는것도 괜찮다고 생각되네요..
<nymph> autowiz2014: 퇴직연금으로 되어 있는건가요? 아니면 그냥 퇴직금 제도인가요?
<autowiz2014> 따로 통보가 없는거 보니 그냥 퇴직금인거 같습니다. 다만 작년부터인가 무조건 퇴직연금으로 바꿔야 한다고 했던거 같은데 그건 아닌건가요.. 일일이 확인해보지는 않아서요
<autowiz2014> 뭐 너무 신경쓰지는 마세요 ..
<nymph> 퇴직금제도 -> 퇴직연금 으로 전환하기 위해서는 사원들의 동의가 필요해요.
<nymph> 반드시 해야하는 건 아닙니다.
<nymph> 다만, 회사 입장에서는 퇴직연금제도가 훨씬 돈이 적게 들어요.
<nymph> 퇴직연금을 하게되면 퇴직연금 운영사(은행)을 정하고 거기에 퇴직연금 통장을 개설해서
<nymph> 그것을 재테크로 어떻게 할건지(펀드, 주식 등등) 을 결정해서 운영하거든요.
<nymph> 암튼... ^^
<autowiz2014> 감사합니다. ^^
<Seony> nymph: 오늘 여기 날씨는 아주 환상적으로 시원하네 ㅋ
<Markers> 시원해요?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 좋겠다 'ㅁ'...
<Markers> 여긴 짱 더운데 더워서 다들 에어컨 키고 계속 악순환 반복인거 같은데.
<Markers> 비가 와도 더워요;
<nymph> Seony: 조만간에 짐을 싸야하는데, 반팔위주로하고 긴팔 몇개 넣으면 되겠죠?
<nymph> 이번주로 전부 자산처리는 다 해야 하는데...
<Seony> 긴팔은 두어개만.
<Seony> 참고로, 어학원 입학 절차도 굳이 거기서 안해도 돼
<Seony> 어차피 관광으로 무비자 입국하는거라 여기 와서 입학해도 돼
<nymph> 그렇군요..
<nymph> 그럼 가서할까..
<Seony> 굳이 번거롭게 거기서 서류 주고받고 돈 주고받고 안해도 된다는 얘기야
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 핸펀 노예계약 남은거랑, 보험, 카드
<nymph> 자동차
<Seony> 신용카드 하나 정도는 비상용으로 갖고와
<nymph> 그리고 가상서버 처리...
<nymph> 가상서버는 3개월치 함꺼번에 결제하면 되고..
<nymph> 핸펀은 어케?
<nymph> 필요 없을라나...
<nymph> 노예계약만 없애고 사용중지처리하고 들고 갈까..
<Seony> 컨트리락 풀어준대?
<nymph> 신용카드는 1개정도...
<nymph> 컨트리락?
<nymph> 그것도 물어볼께요~
<nymph> 어짜피 그.. 유심만 바꾸면 되지 않아요?
<nymph> 아닌갚다..
<Seony> 아니 락을 풀어줘야돼
<nymph> 아니면 SK 로 바꾸고 국제로밍을...
<Seony> 로밍비 장난 아닌데 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 컨트리락이 문제네...
<nymph> 그것도 물어볼께요~
<nymph> 내일 할게 많네요..
<Seony> 컨트리락 풀어줄 수 있는지 물어보고, 안된다면 방법이 없어.  여기서 그냥 싸구려 기본폰 하나 사서 쓰는게 더 나을 거야
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 컨트리락 안 풀어준다면 노예계약만 유지하고 사용 중지.
<nymph> 그렇게 가닥을 잡아야겠네요.
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 여기서는 기본 폴더폰 얼마 안하거든.  그러니까 전화기는 너무 걱정 안해도 돼
<nymph> 근데 KT 애들 장사나 할라고 할텐데...
<Seony> 요금도 많이 안비싸
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 불안하면 여행자 보험 들어놓고.
<nymph> 카드는 해외결제가능 카드도 하나 알아봐야겠네요..
<Seony> 보통 비자나 마스터면 해외 결제 되잖아]
<nymph> 이왕이면 다옹치마 해택많은걸로...
<nymph> 수수료 싼걸루다가..
<nymph> 시간날때마다 물어볼께요~
<Seony> ㅇㅋ ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 생각보다 일찍 건너갈수 있을거 같네요..
<nymph> 일주일정도면 다 처리 가능..
<Seony> 전에 몇번 얘기했지만, 이 동네 집들은 한국보다 훨~~씬 후지기 때문에 미리 알고있어 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 9월 초에라도 가능정도...
<nymph> Seony: 그것보다 여기서 해결할수 있는건 최대한 해놔야한다는거에 집중중..
<nymph> 건너가서 여기서 문제생기면 골치 아픔..
<Seony> ㅇㅋ.  특히 금융쪽은 본인 아니면 해결이 안되니까, 그 부분을 집중적으로.
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 인감도장도 정지처리해야하고..
<nymph> 최대한 해서 일주일내에 다 처리하는걸로..
<nymph> 빡세게!!!!
<Seony> 인감은 아마 정지가 없을거야. 걍 분실처리
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 분실~
<nymph> 자동차보험은 12월달까지니까..
<nymph> 그건 갔다와서..
<nymph> 노트북을 가지고 가야겠군요!!
<Seony> 그나저나 차는 어떻게 보관해?
<nymph> 원룸 주차장에 덮개 씌워서
<nymph> 집주인에게 말해놔야져..
<nymph> 3개월 부탁~
<Seony> 좀 불안하겠네
<nymph> 제일 안쪽에 세워두면 뭐.. 걱정 없ㅇ르거예요.
<nymph> 해외나갔다는 소문만 않내면 되요..
<nymph> 주차장에 장기주차하는 사람도 많으니...
<Seony> 아... 그렇구나...
<Seony> 얼마 전에, 한 국내 개발자가 미국으로 직접 취업 도전한 수기를 읽었는데... 알고보니 리그 오브 레전드 제작사에서 프로그래머로 일하고 있더라고..
<nymph> 비자가 문제...
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그거 때문에 고생을 엄청 많이 했더라고.
<nymph> 암튼 지금 해야할 일을 하는수밖에요..
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 뱅기표는?
<Seony> 요즘 성수기라 표 구하기 어려울지도 몰라
<nymph> 그것도 알아봐야해요...
<nymph> 들리는 말로는 해외 뱅기가 싼게 좀 있을거라는 말을 들어서요..
<nymph> 어짜피 8월 지나면 휴가철이 끝나니까..
<Seony> 하와이안 에어라인이 좀 싸거든. 그걸로 알아봐바
<nymph> 에어라인.. ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 참고하겠습니다.
<Seony> 웃기는게, 여기 홈피가서 보면 싼데, 한국에서 조회하면 비싸더라고.
<nymph> 그럼 홈피에서..
<Seony> 대한항공도 마찬가지로, 여기서 조회하면 싼데, 한국에서 알아보면 비싸.
<nymph> 아..
<nymph> 해외 송금 계좌도 하나 열어둬야 하지 않을까요?
<nymph> 신용카드 있으면 되나....
<nymph> 뭐.. 여행가는건데.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 신용카드로 퉁치..
<Seony> 해외송금도 비상시를 대비해서 해놔야겠지? ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 긍가..
<nymph> 나머지 들고갈 돈은 여행자수표?
<nymph> 그걸로 하면 되는거고..
<Seony> 믿고 송금해줄 식구가 있으면 상관없고.
<nymph> 그게 없으니 잇어야 겠구나..
<nymph> 여행자 수표로 999 들고 가서
<nymph> 학원등록 및 나머지 다 처리.
<nymph> 그리해야되겠다. ㅋ
<Seony> 하여간 믿고서 돈 보내줄 식구가 있으면, 돈은 적당히 들고오고, 없으면 최대한 많이 들고가.
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 그리고, 돈을 최대한 많이 들고와야한다면, 학원 등록은 한국에서 미리 해놓고.
<nymph> 999 가 최대... 그 이상이면 신고를 해야하니..
<nymph> 3개월정도만 되요..
<Seony> 여기 와서 하게되면, 들고오는 돈에서 그만큼 빠지니까..
<nymph> 999 에서 학원+생활 않될까요/
<nymph> 되지 않을까..
<Seony> 될 것 같아
<Seony> 충분하겠다
<nymph> 그래서 999 를 여행자수표로 들고가서 게좌 개설..
<nymph> 그리고 학원등록+생활
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그러면 송금은 굳이 안해도 되겠네
<nymph> 혹시하는 걸루해서 카드 및 송금계좌 개설..
<nymph> 일 생기면 노트북 인터넷 뱅킹으로 샤샥~
<nymph> 에러라인...
<nymph> 미국사이트에서 구매하면 싸긋지..
<nymph> 암튼 자선처리를.. ㅋ
<nymph> 자산처리를 일주일만에 샤샥~
<nymph> 별거 없는 거지지만.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 웹사이트 알려줘? ㅎㅎ
<nymph> copy
<Seony> hawaiianair.com
<Seony> 참고로, 요일별로 가격차이가 어마어마하니까 잘 살펴봐
<nymph> Thanks...
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 내일은 여권처리를 우선..
<nymph> 직장을 안 다니니까
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 프린트 할 곳이 없음.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 날도 더운데 프린트 되는곳 찾기도 힘듬..ㅋ
<autowiz2014> 요즘 게임방은 프린터 잘 없을거 같은...
<nymph> autowiz2014: 오늘 집에 오는길에 그 생각으로 게임방 들렀다가 낭패...
<autowiz2014> 게임방 초기에는 프린터 필 수 였던거 같은데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> autowiz2014:  rmdRpdy... bb
<nymph> autowiz2014: 그러니까요... ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 집에 컬러 레이저 프린터 쓰는건 나뿐인건가... ㅎ
<nymph> Seony: 레이저 컬러 프린터... ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<nymph> Seony: 그거 내꺼 찜!!
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 위에 글 보니까 대하권 댕기기로 한 모양이군요...
<nymph> 잘 됐네요...
<Seony> 내년 가을학기에...
<Seony> 영주권 빨리 받을려면 대학원 나와야하거든.
<nymph> 내년?
<nymph> 봄학기는 건너 띄고 가을학기?
<nymph> 아무때나 입학가능한게 아닌 모양이군요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 대학원은 입학원서 마감일이 아주 빨라서 이미 끝났어
<nymph> 아....
<Seony> 내년 가을입학도, 내년 1월 말일이 원서 마감일이야
<Seony> 그나마도 몇개월 안남았는데, 그 안에 GRE 셤쳐야돼
<nymph> 영어 공부도 슬슬해야겠구나.. 단어장을 다시 만들어야 하나...
<Seony> 요즘 미국은 이공계통 졸업자들은 영주권 전망이 아주 좋아
<Seony> 이공계 대학원 나오면 무조건 영주권 준다는 법안도 상정됐지
<nymph> 대학원이라면 석사학위인가요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 석사
<nymph> 석사만 되도 영주권..
<Seony> 한국은 잘 모르겠는데, 여기는 석사만 되도 아주 큰거거든
<nymph> 거긴 대학 졸업하는 것부터가 큰거..
<readytoact> 꾸에엑
<readytoact> Seony: (__)
<Seony> 근데 그게 법안이 상정만 됐지, 아직 어떻게 될지는 잘 몰라.  한 가지 확실한건, 이공계는 전망이 아주 좋아
<Seony> readytoact: 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 페북 글에 말려 -_- elementary OS로 갈아타고 왔습니다
<readytoact> 지금 복원중
<nymph> Seony: 일단 말이 통해야 일을 하지요... 이런....
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그렇긴 하지만, 말보다는 수학적인 사고방식이 더 중요하지
<readytoact> 전에 쓰던 캐시파일까지 다 복원중..
<Seony> 말 통하는 애들은 널리고 널렸어
<readytoact> 오.. 이민 이야기군요
<Markers> 혹시 여기 계신 분들 각자 개인 서버는 갖구 계시나요?
<Seony> Markers: 네.  집에 2대 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 방화벽 하나랑 파일서버 하나
<nymph>  Seony 노노.. 수학적 사고가 아니라 논리적 사고..
<nymph> 객체지향 플밍하라고 해놨더니 switch, if 문으로 범벅..
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 정확히 말하자면, 자료구조랑 알고리즘..
<nymph> 아아... 알고리즘 공부도 해야하고.. 영어도 해야하고..
<nymph> 요새 알고리즘 맛들렸는데.. ㅋ
<Markers> Seony : 혹시 도메인이랑 공식 IP 다 구매하셧어요?
<Seony> 도메인은 샀구요, IP는 집에 들어오는 케이블 IP가 1년에 한 번 정도 바뀌거든요
<Markers> 아하.
<Seony> 도메인이야 뭐 얼마 안하는거고..
<Markers> 혹시 도메인은 얼마정도 쓰셧는지??? 지금 집에 컴 놓기는 그래서 EC2 이용해볼까 하는데 금액 비교 중이라 .
<Seony> 지금까지 쓴 금액요?
<readytoact> Markers: 용도가 뭔가요?
<nymph> Markers: 무슨 용도로 구매를 하실려는 건가요?
<autowiz2014> 전원 꺼져있는개인서버 한대 . 좀 사양좋은 데탑 2대
<Seony> 다들 취조 중 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 음 EC2 프리티어 쓰고 있어어 이번달에 끝이나거든요
<Markers> 덜덜...
<readytoact> Markers: 얼른 부세요!
<Seony> 공개적인 서비스를 제공할 목적이 아니라면 그냥 집에서 쓰세요
<readytoact> 그냥 웹서비스라면
<nymph> Markers: 한국에 계시면 그냥 한국에 있는거 쓰시는게 낫지 않나요..
<Markers> 지금 당장 하고 있는거는 블로그 운영으로 쓰고는 있는데 제 개인 파일 서버를 만드는게 나을것 같아서.
<readytoact> 개인 파일서버라..
<Seony> 개인파일서버면 집에서 구축하는게 나아보이는데요
<nymph> 개인 파일서버면 그냥 다나와가서 보고 구매를..
<readytoact> 속도면이나 .. 아무래 그렇겠네요.
<Markers> 근데 집에서 서버 운영 할려니 이게 발열도 그렇고 소리도 그렇고 해서 -ㅁ-
<nymph> 아니면 굴러다는 컴터 주워서 삼바 구축을....
<autowiz2014> readytoact : mitrokit 인가 router os 라고 하는게 있던데요
<nymph> Markers:  요새 개인용 파일서버 좋은거 많아요....
<Seony> Markers: 집 서버가 24시간 CPU 100%로 돌리는거 아니면 발열도 소리도 괜찮아요
<Markers> 머 일단 경험이 없는것도 한몫을 하는군요
<readytoact> autowiz2014: 리액트 OS는 이전부터 주시하고 있는데
<readytoact> 아직 사용가능한 단계가 아니예요
<readytoact> 저도 .. 몇년전부터 계속 보고 있는중에요.
<autowiz2014> 사용가능하지 않다는거군요 음..
<readytoact> 네 그냥.. OS설치에 의를 두는정도
<readytoact> 지금 elementary os 는.. 우분투 12.04 기반으로
<Markers> 거기다가 집에 개인 서버 만들려면 일단 안 쓰는 컴을 하나 구해야된다는 점도 있군요.
<readytoact> 맥스럽게 바뀐 OS인데.. -_-.. 왠지.. 괜히 깔았다 싶어요 -0-
<readytoact> Markers: 제경우엔 블루호스트 호스팅 받는데
<readytoact> 거기다가 ajaxplorer랑 owncloud올리고 써요
<readytoact> 속도문제 빼면 괜찮아요
<readytoact> -_-.. 속도는 ... gg
<Markers> ...;
<readytoact> 블루호스트가 외국에 있어서 그렇지.. 용량 트래픽 무제한이니까
<Markers> 얼마나 나오시길래 gg라는 말씀을..
<nymph> elementary os 이거..
<nymph> 그냥 XFCE 같네요.. ㅋ
<readytoact> -_-..왠지 속은 느낌
<autowiz2014> 일단 북마크만 걸어놨습니다.
<autowiz2014> elementary os 이거 함 깔아보고 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> autowiz2014:  -_-.. 에.. 1시간 사용기..
<readytoact> 비추
<readytoact> 비추
<autowiz2014> 이게 그러니까 말이지요 경험해보기전의 호기심과
<readytoact> 지금 13.04에서 쓰던 프로그램 apt로 가져오는데.. -_-.. 무슨 프로그램 하나에 의존패키지가 수십개가 따라붙어요
<readytoact> 13.0-4일땐 안그랬는데
<autowiz2014> 한번이라도 경험해봤을때의 나중 느낌은 다르기 마련이라서요... 후회하더라도 설치는 해봐야 하지 않겠나 싶습니다 하하
<Markers> 블루호스트 월 7달러면 음.. 7천원 인가요.
<readytoact> 이게 아무래도.. 가볍게 하려고 다 빼먹은듯.
<readytoact> Markers: 네.. 전 4.95 달러 프로모션할때 했는데.. 이번달에 리뉴얼 해야되네요.
<nymph> 아니면 스쿨호스팅 가상서버도 쓸만...
<nymph> 월 650GB 니까..
<readytoact> nymph: 얼만가요
<readytoact> ?
<nymph> 어짜피 블로그 운영은 트래픽 싸움임..
<nymph> 얼마더라..
<nymph> 월 1만 5천원 내는군요..
<readytoact> 650기가에 1.5만원
<readytoact> 나쁘지 않네요
<nymph> http://www.phps.kr/vps_linux_price.html
<nymph> 메모리 2G
<readytoact> 저 cloudv.kr에서 클라우드 호스팅 받는데
<Markers> 음... 다들 그럼 집에서 개인 서버를 만든다 << 이거를 추천하시는거군요
<readytoact> 2core 2g 국내 700g 트래픽 해서 ..
<readytoact> 얼마지?
<autowiz2014> vps 서비스 하는 업체들은 대부분 어떤 걸로 가상화 하고 있는걸가요?
<nymph> 저기 스쿨 가상서버는
<autowiz2014> 다들 지맘대로 다를려나요?
<nymph> VMWARE 로 합니다.
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 그래서 설치 신청을 하면 하루 기달려야 해요.. 사람이 수동으로 직접!! 해준다능.. ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 보통 상용가상화도
<nymph> 풀 가상화라 커널 업뎃도 맘대로.. ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 윈도기반 버철PC나
<readytoact> 뱀웨어 eXsi
<readytoact> KVM 기반으로 쓰더라구요
<autowiz2014> vmware 에 관심많아서 자격증도 생각해보고 있었는데 진로로써 괜찮을지 의문이네요..
<nymph> 뭐.. 제가 전에 댕기던 회사는 KVM
<readytoact> 전 저희 회사 개발 서버에
<nymph> 근데 리눅스면 Xen 이 갑
<autowiz2014> ESXi
<readytoact> proxmox라는 kvm기반 하이퍼바이저로
<readytoact> 서버 6대 정도.. 지금 돌리고 있어요
<readytoact> 개발서버 -_- 돈쓰라그래서 샀는데
<readytoact> -나중에 회사에서 뱉어냈데요
<nymph> 리눅스만돌릴거면 Xen 이 쵝오... 속도 겁나 빨라요.. ㅋ
<readytoact> 기한을 넘겨 집행했다고 뱉어내라고
<readytoact> nymph: Xen 써보고 싶은데 못써봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 지금은 proxmox로 정착했어요
<readytoact> 마이그레이션이 강력해서
<nymph> AIO 까지 지원되서리 I/O 도 줄고...  PCI-Hotplug 적분에 메모리,  CPU도 런타임 추가삭제도 가능하나.. 많은 테스트가 필요.. ㅋ
<nymph> proxmox 는 사용인가요?
<readytoact> 오픈소스에요
<readytoact> 상용인데 오픈소스도 있어서
<readytoact> 전 오픈소스 갖다 써요
<nymph> 오... 좋아보이네요..
<nymph> Convirture 라는것도 있는데, 써보니 별로.. ㅋ
<readytoact> 장점은
<readytoact> 웹으로 가상머신관리가 되요
<readytoact> 자바콘솔로 콘솔 띄우고
<nymph> Convirture오 웹기반이예요.. 요새 다 웹기반으로 만들더라구요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 저거는 Xen 은 지원 않나는구나...
<readytoact> 디스크를
<readytoact> qcow2 vmdk
<readytoact> raw 지원하고
<readytoact> 이미지 컨버팅 다 되요
<nymph> 좋네요...
<readytoact> 설치도 그냥 이미지 받아다 올리면 되요
<nymph> 이미지 컨버팅 골치 아픈데..
<readytoact> 데비안 커널 기반으로 OS랑 통합된 이미지가 있어서
<readytoact> 설치 쉬워요
<nymph> 게스트 OS 복제도 쉽게 되나요?
<nymph> 쉽게..
<readytoact> 복제는 제 경우
<readytoact> 첨설치하고 백업 떠두거든요
<readytoact> 가상머신 생성하고 이미지 부으면 끝나요
<nymph> 이미 설치된 게스트 이미지를 가지고 또 다른 게스트 만들기같은게 잘 되야 좋거드뇨...
<readytoact> OpenVM이미지는 온라인에서 다운받을 수 있는데
<readytoact> 시간이 오래 걸려요
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 이런 망해따
<autowiz2014> 액트님 오늘 좀 힘들어 하신다...
<readytoact> -_-.. 엘리멘터리 리눅스 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 말그대로 초딩 OS네
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 초딩 OS
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 흥jㅇ..
<readytoact> 흐엉..
<readytoact> 전에 MS오피스깔아놓은거
<readytoact> 복원할라 했더니
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 구찮게 됐네 -_-.. 젝일
<readytoact> http://i.imgur.com/WaZsmlt.jpg
<readytoact> 이쁘기만하고 쓸때 없어
<nymph> 오른쪽에 친구목록이라고 하는건 어떤 프로그램인가요?
<readytoact> nymph: 피진요
<nymph> 그렇군요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 이쁘기는 하네요..
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 오피스 다시 깔아야 하네
<readytoact> 아오..
<readytoact> 지문인식도 다시 깔아야하고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 이뻐서 깔았는데 엄청난 일이 되어버렸네요.
<readytoact> nymph: 이쁘고.. 가볍고 빠르다길래
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ 제가 리눅스 첨 알게된.. 그것처럼
<readytoact> 당시 PC통신으로 채팅하다 누가 그랬어요
<readytoact> 리눅스 좋다
<readytoact> 깔아봐라
<readytoact> -_-.. 그러다 이지경 됨
<readytoact> 리눅스 안했으면 전산쪽 발도 안들여놨을텐데
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> -_-.. 헉
<Seony> 그러면 어떤 분야에서 일하고 계셨을까요..
<readytoact> SMB가 -_-
<readytoact> 안보이네
<readytoact> 이런..
<nymph> 고민이네요...
<nymph> 백수된 입장에서 여행갔다오면 뭘 어케해야할지도 슬슬 걱정.. ㅋ
<readytoact> 으흐
<Seony> nymph: 회사에서 3개월씩은 휴가 안내주겠지?
<nymph> Seony: 그렇지요
<nymph> 포지션이 애매하네요...
<readytoact> -_- 이거 난감하네
<nymph> 프로그래밍을 해야하나... 리눅스를 해야하나.. ㅋ
<Seony> 리눅스를 하면서 프로그래밍 하면 되잖아 ㅋ
<nymph> 웹 프로그램 vs 리눅스..
<nymph> ㅋ
<nymph> 뭐 이런거져..
<nymph> 웹 프로그래밍 vs 시스템 프로그래밍.. ㅋ
<Seony> 웹은 아무래도 인건비도 싸고 인력도 많잖아
<nymph> 웹도 잼나요.. ㅋ
<Seony> 재미야 있지 ㅎㅎ.  웹은 할거면 JSP 쪽이 좀 낫지않나 싶은데..
<nymph> 뭐.. 그닥~
<nymph> JEE 스펙에 부합하는 도메인이 아니면 PHP가 갚
<nymph> PHP, Ruby, Python 이 갑~
<Seony> 한국에서는 RoR이나 장고는 잘 안하잖아
<nymph> 한국에서만 그런다는게 문제.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 개인 사업이나 할까도 고민해봤거든요.
<nymph> 쇼핑몰이나 펜션같은 예약시스템.. 그거야 얼마든지 있으니까..
<Seony> 내가 아는 분이 웹사이트 제작 사업하시는데, 무지 힘들어하시더라고..
<Seony> 돈은 많이 버는데, 정말 힘들대
<nymph> 어짜피 웹 플밍 + 서버운영은 7년 내내 한거라.. ㅋ
<Seony> 내가 아는 애도 하와이로 유학왔다가 때려치고 여기서 사업비자 내서 홈피제작사업 하는데, 거기도 그럭저럭 괜찮나보더라고..
<nymph> 웹 프로그래밍을 JSP로 하겠다 말 자체가 이상함.. ㅋ
<Seony> 그래? 뭐 나쁘진 않을 거 같은데.
<nymph> JSP 는 JEE 스펙에서 웹 컨테이너 컴포넌트인데.... 웹을 위해서 JSP를 한다...
<nymph> JEE 하부 구조를 웹으로 뿌려주기위한게 JSP 인데...
<nymph> 단지 웹 표현을 위한 컴포넌트를 웹 프로그래밍에 사용한다는게 그닥
<nymph> 그럴바에는 그냥 PHP, Ruby, Python 이 낫다는 생각이라서요 .ㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 하긴 웹을 표현하기 위해서라면 php가 낫긴 하지
<nymph> 원래 JAVA 는 애플리케이션 프로그래밍인데..
<nymph> 문제는 적은 비용으로 여기저기 쓸수 있느냐하는게 관건이였지요
<nymph> 자료구조나 알고리즘, 로직등을 재 작성 없이 어떻게 웹으로 뿌려줄까하는 거였는데
<nymph> 그래서 나온게 웹 컴포넌트 Servlet 이 였다능..
<nymph> JAVA 세계에서는 각각의 컴포넌트를 규범화하기 시작하는데 그게 바로 J2EE, 지금은 JEE
<nymph> Servlet 은 발전을 거듭해 JSP 로 바뀌고.. JEE 에서 웹 컴포넌트를 담당하도게 되는데..
<nymph> 간단한 쇼핑몰이나 예약 프로그램, 게시판 작성하는데 JSP 사용하겠다는건 JEE 에서 웹 컴포넌트를 사용하겠다는건데
<Seony> 근데 확실히 php가 좀 많이 시간소모적이긴 해..
<nymph> 그렇게되면 알고리즘, 자료구조를 JSP 단에 모두 집어 넣겠다는..
<nymph> Seony: 꼭 그렇지 않아요..
<nymph> 그걸 마틴 파울러가 바꿔놨잖아요..
<Seony> 장고는 한 번 해봤는데, viewer측에서 할 수 있는 연산이 아직 많지않아보여서 좀 어려운거 같고..
<nymph> MVC 엔터프라이즈 디자인 패턴...
<nymph> 이걸 기반으로 Ruby On Rails 가 혁명을 일으켰고..
<Seony> ㅇㅇ ror이 좀 유행인거 같더라고..
<nymph> 저걸 다시 PHP 포팅해서
<nymph> 현재 jSP 쪽에서도 MVC 는 잘 구현 않되요. ㅋ
<Seony> 그렇구나..
<nymph> 오히려 MVC 에서 구현 측면에서보면 웹 프로그래밍만 전문으로하는 언어들이 갑이예요~
<nymph> Ruby On Rails 의 구현 철학을 그대로 가져다 PHP로 포팅한게 바로 CakePHP 예요..
<nymph> 2007년인가요.. 그때 Ruby On Rails 나왔을때 웹플밍하는 사람들은 '게임 오버' 를 외쳤다능..
<Seony> 내 주위 컴퓨터 사이언티스트들은 다들 PHP를 극도로 싫어하거든 ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 난 루비는 왠지 정이 안가 ㅋ
<nymph> 아.. 그건 사이언티스트 로서 싫어할만해요..
<nymph> PHP 언어 구현 자체가 모순 덩어리거든요..
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그래서 많이 싫어하지
<nymph> 언어적 설계 측면에서 실패작이라는 소릴 많이 듣지만
<Seony> 간간히 파이썬 하긴하지만, PHP 말고 다른걸 한다면 차라리 파이썬이나 펄로.  루비는 좀...
<nymph> 현실에서 구현 측면에서는 PHP 가 갑이예요...
<nymph> 워드프레스만 보더라도 뭐.. 답은 나와있지요..
<Seony> 내 사수가, 남들이 자바로 소스코드 20장 30장씩 나오는거 자기는 리스프로 3장만에 끝냈다던데 ㅋ
<Seony> 워드프레스 뿐만 아니라 수많은 것들이 PHP잖아.
<Seony> 아직까지는 PHP는 절대강자지
<nymph> 사이언티스트들의 언어적 설계 문제를 PHP  개발자가 개발하면서 얼마만큼 방어하느냐가 관건이에요~
<nymph> Zend Framework 나 워드프레스는 예술 그자체.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> Zend Framework  는 웹 프로그래밍으로서 구현할 수 있는 디자인 패턴은 거의 다 들어가있다고 보면 되요..
<Seony> 어디서 들은게 cake이 엄청 무겁다더라고...
<nymph> 디자인 패턴 공부하고 싶다면 저거 뜯어보면 됨..
<nymph> 그건 Codeigniter 때문일거예요~
<nymph> 비교되면서 cake 가 무겁다고 나온 말..
<nymph> 문제는 무거운걸 무엇으로 보정해주느냐 하는게 중요한거지요..
<nymph> 웹 플밍해보면 프레임워크의 무게보다 DB 커넥션 타임에서 다 시간 까먹어요..
<nymph> 프레임워크 무겁다 어쩌다 하는건 뭐... 플밍 진진하게 않해봤다는 걸로 생각되는 1인.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<nymph> 동접 4천명만 넘어가도
<Seony> 난 자료구조랑 알고리즘 수업 이후에 내가 프로그래머로서의 자질은 없다고 깨달았기 때문에... ㅋ
<Seony> 오로지 리눅스에만 올인 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 웹 프고로그래밍 CPU 잡아먹는것보다 DB 커넥트하고 해제하는데 시간 더 많이 잡아먹어요..
<nymph> 그래서 메모리를 졸라 때려박아서 커넥션 풀을 만들고..
<nymph> Insert 용 따로 Select 용따로 DB를 구축하고..
<Seony> 근데, PHP 파일이 실행될 때, 어디서 시간이 얼마나 걸리는지 알아볼 수 있는 그런 툴도 있어?
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 프로파일러는 다 있어요.
<Seony> 오오 이름이 뭐야?
<nymph> http://trbs.net/media/misc/django-runprofileserver-kcachegrind-full.jpg
<Seony> 지금 일하는데서 owncloud 도입하는 중인데, 하도 개판이라..
<nymph> 각 소스단에 호출시간과 호출된 갯수등을 보여줌..
<Seony> 대체 어디서 시간을 잡아먹는지 좀 분석을 해봐야하거든..
<Seony> 이거 장고 같은데...
<nymph> PHP 서버에 Xdebug 설치하고
<nymph> 장고도 되고 PHp도 되요..
<Seony> 오... xdebug
<nymph> cachegrind 프로파일 열면 저렇게 GUI로 보여줘여..
<Seony> ok.  kcachegrind라는 패키지가 보이네
<nymph> 아니면
<nymph> http://memolog.pe.kr/xhprof/xhprof_html/index.php?run=5208a097057c8&source=myapp
<nymph> 이런거...
<nymph> xhprof
<nymph> 이거는 페이스북에서 만든 PHP 확장..
<Seony> 오오 이거도 맘에 든다...
<nymph> PHP 프로파일러임요..
<nymph> http://memolog.pe.kr/
<nymph> 저기서 왼쪽에 보면 'Profiler output'
<nymph> 저거 클릭하면 화면을 프로파일링해줌.
<Seony> 그렇구나... xhprof 이거 찾아서 설치 좀 해봐야겠네
<nymph> http://memolog.pe.kr/xhprof/xhprof_html/index.php?run=5208a0ff0426d&source=myapp
<nymph> 저기 보면 딱 보임..
<nymph> Configure::read 요놈하고.. HtmlHelper::css 요놈이 문제임..
<nymph> cpu 타임하고 cpu 사용률을 다 잡아먹음..
<nymph> 그럴수밖에 없는게 저놈들은 디스크 I/O 를 유발시키니까. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 디스크 I/O는 방법없음... 저걸 줄일라면 SSD 로 하드 교체하면 줄긴함.. ㅋ
<Seony> 음... css는 어쩔 수 없지... 안할 수 없으니...
<nymph> 결국 문제는 돈!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 암튼 PHP 프로파일링 도구 많아요..
<nymph> CI 도 많구요. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅋ.  저거 정도면 충분해.
<nymph> kcachegrind 는 사용하기 힘들거예요..
<nymph> grind 파일을 읽어서 보여주기만 하는거라서
<nymph> 시각화만 해주는 놈이라서요..
<nymph> 저는 그냥 xhprof 요놈을 주로 사용... 만들면서 슥슥.. ㅋ
<Seony> 아~ ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 게다가 저런거는 코드리뷰할때 주로 하는거라
<nymph> 프로그래밍할때에 애자일 프로세스를 적용해보세요...
<nymph> TDD 기반..
<Seony> 난 프로그래머가 아니라서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그냥 owncloud 도입하는데, 문제가 많아서 디버깅 좀 해보려고 하는거어ㅑ
<nymph> 그렇다면 디버깅툴이 필요할듯.. 프로파일링은 그닥 큰 도움이 않될수도...
<nymph> ownclound ? 상용인가..
<Seony> 어디서 문제 생기는지 알아내서 조낸 컴플레인 하는게 목적이거든 ㅋ
<Seony> 커뮤니티 버전이랑 상용 버전이 따로 있어.
<nymph> 그런거 내 전문인데.. 딴지걸기!!!
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> owncloud라고 해서, 오픈소스 웹하드 시스템 같은거야
<Seony> 드랍박스 같다고 생각하면 돼
<Seony> 아주 잘만들었어.  윈/맥/리눅스용 데탑 클라이언트도 있고..
<Seony> 드랍박스처럼 실시간 동기화 되고... 암튼 드랍박스 같은 서비스를 자기 서버에서 돌릴 수 있다는 장점이 있지
<nymph> 오..
<nymph> 이거 의외로 간단하네요...
<nymph> 확장은 어케하지..
<nymph> APM 에 메일서버만 설정해주면 되네... ㅋ
<Seony> 쉬워.  잘만들었고.
<Seony> 근데 상용 버전은 좀 거지같아
<Seony> 커뮤니티 버전이 훨씬 잘되는거 같아 ㅋ
<nymph> 인증은 LDAP 기반이구나...
<nymph> 아니지.... 인증만하는게 아니지.. 설마 확장을 LDAP으로..
<Seony> ldap으로도 되고 로컬 유저 생성해서도 되고..
<nymph> 스토리지 확장을 어떻게 하냐하는게 문제..
<nymph> 그걸 LDAP으로 하는건지...
<Seony> smb도 되고, aws, nfs 등등.
<nymph> 설마... 클라우드 프로토콜로 LDAP을...
<Seony> 스토리지야 그냥 nfs로 붙이면 되잖아.
<nymph> nfs 가 폴트시에 개런티를 않해주니 잘 안써요. ㅋ
<Seony> 스토리지는 상용버전은 이것저것 많이 지원해주는데, 커뮤니티는 잘 모르겠어./
<Seony> 어차피 커뮤니티 버전은 ldap 플러그인 자체가 없어
<Seony> 그러니 회사에서 쓰기에는 좀 무리가 있지
<Seony> 회사가 작으면 상관없겠지만...
<nymph> Enterprise 급으로 가면 확장성, 가용성이 문제가 되는데..
<nymph> 암튼..
<nymph> 뭐.. own 이니까 ㅋ
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<samahui> 전 이만 가볼께요~
<nymph> 저도 저녁을 좀 먹고...
<Seony> 들어가세요
<samahui> ^^
<nymph> Seony: 즐거운 저녁되세요~
<nymph> 내일 뵈여~
<Seony> 수고
<Seony> 취침!
<autowiz2015> 또 새아침이 밝았습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-13
<ahoops__> 밝았심더~
<readytoact> 혹시
<readytoact> 우분투 의존성 문제가 생겨서
<readytoact> 다른 패키지가 설치가 안될때 방법을 알려주실 분 -0-
<ahoops_> 강제설치도 안되나요?
<ahoops_> 보통은 안되는 이유를 찾는게 예쁘긴 한데말이죠.
<readytoact>  ahoops_ : 그냥 -_- 다 제거했어요
<readytoact> 구찮아서
<readytoact> hwp 2008 이 또 설치가 안되서
<ahoops_> 걍 vmware같은거 쓰세요;;
<nymph> 그게 낳을듯...
<readytoact> 뱀웨어
<readytoact> -_- 너무 느려요
<readytoact> 제가 하드가 걍 SATA라서
<nymph> 아니면 hwp 2008 설가능한 리눅스를 설치..
<readytoact> SATA2로는
<ahoops_> 듀얼부팅하세요!!
<readytoact> nymph: 원래 13.04에 깔아 썼는데
<readytoact> 그때 글을 안적어놔서 -_-..
<nymph> 자~ 그럼 또 한번 모험의 세계로!!!
<readytoact> 초딩OS가
<readytoact> -_- 사람 피곤하게 하네요
<ahoops_> 윈도로 모험을;;
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 윈도는
<readytoact> 살려두긴했는데
<readytoact> 요즘은 거의 안들어가요
<readytoact> POL로 오피스 다 깔아놔서
<readytoact> 문서작업도 리눅스에서 하고
<readytoact> -_- 살려둔건 게임때문에 살려뒀는데 요즘은 게임도 못하고
<readytoact> 이거.. 초딩OS 뭐 맘에 안드네요
<readytoact> 지문인식 로그인도 안되고
<readytoact> GDM이 아니라 근가
<readytoact> -_- 어째.. 우분투보다 용량을 더 먹는듯
<readytoact> 의심이 생김
<readytoact> 컴피즈까지 깔아볼가
<readytoact> 으허허허허
<readytoact> -_-.. 망하는거 아녀
<ahoops_> 그게;; 노가다는 끝이 안나는 문제라서;;
<readytoact> 이미 질렀어요
<readytoact> apt-get
<readytoact> -_- 이명령어는
<readytoact> 키보드 조합이 그지같애요.. 금방 쳐버림
<readytoact> 억
<readytoact> -_-;;;
<nymph> 그냥 깔끔하게
<nymph> 싹 밀고 다시 시작.
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 신나는 모험의 세계로~
<ahoops_> 가셨다;;
<ahoops_> 신나는 패닉의 세계로~
<nymph> 워워..
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> -_-
<readytoact> 컴피즈 잘못돌렸다가
<readytoact> 키보드 먹통
<nymph> 패닉의 세계(x) -> 신나는 모험의 세계..
<nymph> 다시 컴백!!
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 이 바쁜시간에 뭔 ㅈㄹ인지
<readytoact> -_-..
<ahoops_> 모험은 패닉의 한 종류일뿐...
<readytoact> -_- 뭐 대충 쓰다가..
<ahoops_> 인생이 패닉..
<ahoops_> ㄷㄷ
<readytoact> 13.10 나올때까지만 버텨볼가
<readytoact> -0-..
<readytoact> 13.04부터 지원기간이 늘어나지 않았나요?
<ahoops_> 참 오늘 무료하군요.
<ahoops_> 일은 하기싫고 ㅠㅠ
<nymph> 이제 슬슬 나가봐야 겠다. ㅋ
<ahoops_> 서니님도 없고 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 태풍와서 무섭고 ㅠ
<nymph> ahoops_: 어디신데요?
<nymph> 태풍?
<nymph> 중국이신가요?
<ahoops_> 필리핀에요.
<nymph> ahoops_: 오~ 필리핀에 계시군요..
<ahoops_> 네;
<nymph> 거기서 어떤일을 하시나요?
<nymph> IT 쪽이신가요?
<Seony> 혹시 파이썬에서 2차원 리스트 append 하는거 어떻게 하는 건지 아시는 분..
<ahoops_> 한량으로 살아갑니다 ㅠ;
<nymph> Seony: 이차원 리스트?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> a=[[a,b,c,d],[e,f,g,h]]
<nymph> 뭐 저런거?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 맞아.  append를 좀 해야하는데 매뉴얼에 잘 안나와있네
<nymph> b=[i,j,k]
<ahoops_> 걍 append하면 안되나요;
<nymph> a.append(b)
<Seony> ahoops_: 2차원 리스트는 그냥 append로 안되요
<nymph> >>> a=[['a','b','c','d'],['e','f','g','h']]
<nymph> >>> a
<nymph> [['a', 'b', 'c', 'd'], ['e', 'f', 'g', 'h']]
<nymph> >>>
<nymph> >>> b=['i','j','k']
<nymph> >>> a.append(b)
<nymph> >>> a
<nymph> [['a', 'b', 'c', 'd'], ['e', 'f', 'g', 'h'], ['i', 'j', 'k']]
<nymph> 잘만 됨요..
<ahoops_> arr = []
<ahoops_> arr.append([])
<Seony> nymph: 뭔가 좀 이상하잖아
<ahoops_> arr[0].append('blah')
<Seony> 음... 좌표를 때려넣어줘야하는듯 싶군요
<nymph> 응?
<ahoops_> 인덱스지정요?
<nymph> 여권은 출국 일주일 전에 만들어야 좋겠군!! 그럼 오늘 여권 만드는거는 잠시 보류..
<nymph> 휴대폰 컨트리락 해제를 해야겠네..
<Seony> nymph: 아냐.  여권부터 만드는거야
<nymph> Seony: ESTA 사이트에서 72간 내에 나온데요..
<Seony> 여권이 없으면 전혀 방법이 없기 때문에, 일단 여권부터 확보해놔야지.  여권 없으면 뱅기표도 못사
<nymph> 전자여권이라 72시간내에 다 나온데요..
<nymph> 자산 처리를 먼저하고나서..
<ahoops_> 전자여권 아니여도 곰방나와요 ㅋ
<nymph> 뱅기표는 예의주시..
<nymph> Seony: 컨트리 락 해제도 금방된데요.. 114로 통화해서 해달라고 하면
<nymph> 하루내에 문자로 해제됐다고 문자고 온다네요~ ^^
<ahoops_> 나가셔서 셀폰심 바꾸실려구요?
<nymph> 유심바꿔서 사용할라구요..
<nymph> 근데 아직 노예계약이 끝나지 않아서..
<nymph> 그거 어케 하면 좋은지 지금 검색중이예요..
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nymph> 정보 수집하고 나서 대리점가서 원하는 방법대로 해달라고 할려구요.
<nymph> 다달이 7만원 이상씩 나가서요.
<nymph> 아니다.. 가만..
<nymph> 여권은 뭐 지금 뽑으나 나중에 뽑으나 아무상관없지..
<nymph> 2년 유효인데..
<nymph> 지체할 필요가..
<nymph> 지금 고~
<ahoops_> 10년짜리 끊으세요 ㅋ
<nymph> 미국 비자면제 프로그램의 무비자는 2년이래요~
<nymph> 이상태로 가면 이거 9월 초에 입국도 가능하겠다..
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> nymph: 계약 남아있어도 상관없이 해준대?
<nymph> Seony: 어떤 계약/
<nymph> 아.. 핸펀이요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 상관없지 싶은데요... 관련정보를 보니까 KT가 하는거라곤 애플사에 컨트리락 해제 요청만 하는거라서요..
<nymph> 핸드폰 사용요금 및 단말기 할인과는 전혀 상관이 없지 싶네요.
<Seony> 그렇구나 그러면 뭐 상관없겠ㄴ
<nymph> 지금 여권신청중
<nymph> ㅇ아.
<nymph> 여권이 없네..
<nymph> 쓰음.
<nymph> 일을 거꾸로했네..
<nymph> 여권부터 만들어야 하는구나!!!
<nymph> 아우 멍충하긴..
<nymph> ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 그리고나서 비자를 만들어야 하는데.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 사진이 필요하네..증명사진..
<nymph> 나갔다 와야겠네요.. ㅋ
<Seony> 증명사진이 아니라 여권사진일텐데 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 여권사진은 사이즈가 다를까요?
<nymph> 다르네.. 우쒸..
<nymph> 사진도 다시찍어야 하고..
<nymph> 아오~~
<nymph> 짜증..
<nymph> ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 일단 외출...
<nymph> 사진을 찍어야 하니..
<Seony> 사이즈가 달라
<Seony> 훨씬 커
<nymph> 그.. 그러네요..
<nymph> 사진 다시 찍어야 하네..
<readytoact> wj
<readytoact> 저
<readytoact> 13.04로 갈아타고 다시 올게요
<readytoact> -0-..
<nymph> 사진찍고 왔는데... 너무 더워!!!!!!!
<nymph> 악~~~~~~
<nymph> 3시되면 나가봐야지..
<Markers> 혹시 torrent가 cui로 동작을 시키는 방법 있을까요?
<Seony> Markers: rTorrent
<Markers> 오호 감사합니다 'ㅁ'/
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<samahui> 전 이만 퇴근합니다~
<samahui> 더운데 더위도 슬기롭게 잘 이겨내세요~
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요^^
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-14
<cheayuncho> DarkCircle:  뭐하시구 계시나요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<nymph> 하이여~
<nymph> 점심이네요..
<readytoact> (__)
<nymph> readytoact: ^_^/
<readytoact> 안녕하시옵니까아아~
<Work^Seony> Hi
<readytoact> -_- 한나절 고생해서
<nymph> Work^Seony: 하이여~
<readytoact> 13.04로 갈아탔삼
<nymph> 어제 여권 신청햇음요.. 금요일날 14시 이후에 찾으러 오래요~
<Work^Seony> 금방 되네
<Work^Seony> 난 사무실 너무 추워서 감기 걸린거 같다..
<nymph> 일주일만에 출국도 가능..
<nymph> 자산 정리도 거의 끝나감.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 오히려 서버실이 더 따뜻해
<nymph> 가상서버도 6개월치 결제했고..
<readytoact> nymph: 이민가세요?
<nymph> readytoact: 놀러요~
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 관광와요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Work^Seony: ㅠㅠ ;; 이번엔 여름 휴가 하루냈어요
<Work^Seony> 왠 하루요?
<nymph> Work^Seony: 오늘은 컨트리 락 해제할 거임요..
<Work^Seony> nymph, 아마 컨트리락 해제하면 ios 복원해야할거야
<Work^Seony> 안해봐서 잘 모르겠지만, 그렇다고 하더라고.
<readytoact> Work^Seony: -_-ㅋ 뭐... 그렇게 됐습니다
<readytoact> 미쿡 함 가고 싶긴한데
<readytoact> 뱅기표도 비싸고
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 그건 휴가가 아니라 그냥 하루 쉬는건데요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아는데도 없고 -0-
<nymph> Work^Seony:  방법은 검색해서 알아놨어여..
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 뱅기표 얼마 안할껄요
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 한국 왕복 $600 이면 사는거 같던데요..
<readytoact> 싸군요-
<readytoact> 식구들 다 가면 -0-... 1800불
<Work^Seony> 왜 한국에서만 그리 비싸게 파는건지 모르겠더라구요..
<nymph> 호갱님들이져.. ㅋ
<readytoact> 며칠다녀와도
<readytoact> 두달치 월급이 나가겠네 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 점 잠시.. 점심먹으러 댕겨올께요~
<readytoact> 한달벌어 한달먹고 사는 저같은 서민에겐
<readytoact> 흐-
<readytoact> 역ㅅ
<readytoact> 로또를 사야겠어!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> nymph: 맛나게 드세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 연금보험이라는게 인기라더라구요
<readytoact> 제가 로또를 사고 싶어도 못사는 이유가 있었는데
<readytoact> -_-.. 로또를 어디서 파는지 몰라서
<Work^Seony> 헐... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 보통 편의점 가면 판다그러더라구요
<readytoact> -0- 얼마전에 알았음
<readytoact> 로또 되면 하와이 가서 써니님 밥 사드리죠
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 간헐적 단식으로 3주만에 8키로 정도를 뺐는데, 이젠 밥 안먹는데 적응이 됐네요
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 간헐적 단식
<readytoact> 그거 어떻게 하는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 오늘만 해도 27시간 단식했는데, 아무렇지도 않아요
<Work^Seony> 배가 고프지도 않고 쓰리지도 않고...
<Work^Seony> 어떻게 하냐면요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 먼저 알아두셔야할 점은,
<Work^Seony> 잠깐 하고 끝내는게 아니라, 평생 라이프 스타일 자체를 바꾸는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 간헐적 단식 그거 SBS 스페셜 3부작 전부 다 보고난 요약만 말씀드리자면,
<Work^Seony> 원래 사람이 하루 3끼를 다 먹기 시작한건 불과 몇십년 안됐대요.
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 하루 한끼 내지는, 재수없으면 한끼도 못먹는 일이 다반사였기 때문에, 지금의 현대인은 영양과잉이라는거죠...
<readytoact> 음..
<readytoact> 영양과잉 맞죠
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 하루에 한끼 내지는 두끼만 굶어도, 모자라는 영양분은 내장에 비축된 지방을 태워서 쓴대요
<Work^Seony> 일명 내장지방이라고 하는 건데, 그걸 먼저 땡겨쓴다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 단식을 하면 뱃살부터 빠지거든요
<Work^Seony> 제가 벨트 두칸이 줄었다고 말씀드리면 이해가 되시겠죠? ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 각설하고, 방법을 말씀드리자면요,
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사람에 따라 여러가지 방식으로 실천할 수 있는데요,
<Work^Seony> 티비에서 소개된건, 16:8, 5:2, 1일1식 정도가 소개됐거든요
<Work^Seony> 16:8은, 8시간 동안은 그냥 일상 생활처럼 편안하게 먹고,
<Work^Seony> 16시간 동안 단식하는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 5:2는, 5일은 늘상 먹는대로 먹고, 2일은 하루 한끼만 먹는건데, 3일 먹고 하루 쉬는 정도로 하면 된다는 거에요
<readytoact> 아
<Work^Seony> 꼭 2일 연속으로 안해도 되고, 그냥 1주일에 2일을 골라서 실천하면 된다는 거죠
<readytoact> 써니님은 어떤 타입을 하시나요
<Work^Seony> 1일 1식은, 하루에 딱 한끼만 먹는건데, 저는 1일 1식해요
<Work^Seony> 제가 이거 하기 전에, 역류성 식도염이 좀 있었거든요
<Work^Seony> 안먹으면 위산 역류가 심해질까봐 좀 걱정했었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 전혀 아무렇지도 않아요
<Work^Seony> 속이 쓰리지도 않고, 위산이 역류하지도 않고..
<readytoact> 1일 1식은
<Work^Seony> 그냥 편안해요.  워낙 굶는걸 잘해서 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ..
<Work^Seony> 근데 주의하실 점은요,
<readytoact> 네
<Work^Seony> 굶는다고 해서, 끼니 시간에 폭풍섭취하면 안된다는 점이에요
<readytoact> =_= 이런
<readytoact> 눈치채셨군요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 늘상 먹는 양만큼만 드시는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 운동같은건 어떻게 하나요
<Work^Seony> 저는 오늘 점심시간 전까지 27시간 단식했는데,
<Work^Seony> 그냥 평소 먹는대로 먹어도 배불렀어요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 단식을 하게되면 지방도 빠지지만 근육량도 같이 빠지니까 운동을 좀 해줘야핳거든요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 간헐적 단식은 유산소 운동은 필요없대요
<readytoact> 오 좋네요
<readytoact> 근력운동만 하면 되는군요
<Work^Seony> 다만, 신진대사율이 떨어지기 때문에 근력운동은 좀 해줘야한다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그리고,
<Work^Seony> 단식 중에는 절대 음식 섭취 금해야하구요, 특히 당분 섭취는 절대로 금해야되요
<Work^Seony> 단식한답시고 인스턴트 커피 계속 빨고계시면 그건 이미 끝 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사람의 뇌가, 갈증이 나는걸 배가 고픈걸로 착각할 때가 많대요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 배가 고프면 물을 마시는게 좋다더라구요.
<readytoact> 음음
<Work^Seony> 그리고 배 고프면 뱃속에서 꼬르륵 소리 나잖아요
<readytoact> 얘
<readytoact> 고륵고륵
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어떤 박사 말로는, 그 소리가 남으로서 신체가 아주 젊어진다네요
<Work^Seony> 일본에서 1일 1식 철저하게 몇십년간 해온 한 의사가 있는데, 나이가 52세인가 그런데, 혈관 나이가 24살인가 그렇대요
<readytoact> +_+ 좋은정보네요
<readytoact> 근데 -0- 점심은 배고파요
<readytoact> 그륵-
<Work^Seony> 그 사람 말로는, 배가 고파야 몸이 건강해지고 젊어진다네요 ㅋ
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 배고파-
<readytoact> 흠..
<Work^Seony> 저도 먹는걸 너무 좋아해서 첨엔 좀 힘들었는데, 인제 3주 지나가니까 아주 편해요
<readytoact> 캡쳐해놓고...
<readytoact> -_-.. 함 도전을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 입던 바지들이 전부 다 커져서..
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 좋다좋다
<Work^Seony> 청바지도 잡아댕기면 벗겨질 판이에요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 으흐흐흐
<readytoact> 전 단식을 생각하며
<readytoact> -0- 점심 좀 먹고 오겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 넵. 맛나게 드세요
<readytoact> 감사합니다. Work^Seony
<Work^Seony> 별말씀을.  단식 끊으면 다시 요요 아시죠? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 전 이만 퇴근!
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> hi
<JSTaedev> Seony: 안녕하세요.
<nymph> 냐함..
<nymph> 전도 몸 무게가 줄어서
<Markers> 저 혹시 mail 서버 만들때 도메인 따로 있어야되나요?
<nymph> 허리 싸이즈도 줄고.... 청바지 입고 허리띠 최대로 줄여도 헐렁~
<Seony> Markers: 없어도 상관은 없지만, 실제로 받는 서버 쪽에서 스팸으로 걸러낼 확률이 높아요...
<Seony> nymph: 오오... 다이어트 성공? 아니면 회사생활에 찌든 류?
<Markers> 받는 서버쪽에서 스팸으로 걸러내는거는 수신 리스트만 제대로 지정하면 되지 않나요 ..?
<nymph> Seony: 아팠잖아요... 간 않좋아지고.. 그래서 건강 찾을라고 살빼고 있었죠..
<nymph> 현재 71 kg
<Markers> 허.. 71..
<Markers> 부럽습니다
<nymph> 3달전에는 85Kg
<Seony> 난 3주 전에 80. 지금은 73 ㅋ
<Markers> 전 1톤 ㅇ_ㅇ
<nymph> 키가 168 이라는게 함정~
<Seony> Markers: 0.1톤이겠죠 ㅋ
<Markers> 아 0.1톤 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 정상체중이 63Kg 이예요~ ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 1톤 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 그래도
<Markers> 부럽습니다
<nymph> 쫌있다. 병원 가야해요..
<nymph> 소화기 내과...
<Markers> 군에 있을때 겨우 85까지 내려갓는데 전역하자마자 15일 지나서 0.1톤 찍었더라죠...
<Seony> nymph: 여기서 아프면 골치아프니까, 미리미리 병원 갔다와놔
<nymph> Seony: ㅇㅇ 않그래도 요즘 파워 트레이닝 중이예요..
<nymph> 가기전에 살좀 더 빼고 갈려구요..
<Seony> nymph: 난 이상한게 73 밑으로 더 이상 안내려가
<Markers> Seony : 아무튼 받는 서버쪽에서 스팸으로 걸러내는거 수신 리스트만 작성 잘 하면 되지 않아요?
<nymph> 줄넘기 3000 ~ 4000
<Seony> Markers: 아뇨.  서버단에서 걸러내요.  도메인이랑 발신지랑 매치가 안되서.
<nymph> 오래달리기 2~3km
<nymph> 70Kg 깨고 갈려구요..
<Seony> 헐... 완전 빡신데
<nymph> 그리고 가능하면 최대한 빨리 건너갈수 있을거 같네요.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 난 이틀에 한시간 하는게 다인데..
<nymph> 줄넘기를 가지고 갈수 있을라나..
<Markers> 그럼 결국은 도메인이 있어야 된다는 거네요?
<nymph> 가방 검사할때 줄넘기 나오면 '니~ 관광하러 오긴 온거네?' 물어보면 낭패인데.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> Markers: 네.  그리고, 참고로, 메일 서버 돌리면 열라 골치아파요.
<Seony> nymph: 그렇게까지 검사 안해
<Markers> 왜죠 ..?
<nymph> 메일서버 돌릴라면
<Seony> Markers: 전 세계 스패머들이 구멍 뚫린거 있나하고 엄청나게 쑤셔대요
<nymph> 화이트도메인, vpf 같은거 다 해줘야 해요..
<Markers> 'ㅁ'....
<Seony> 로그 쌓이는거 보면 아주 짜증이 이빠이데스네 에요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 음.;
<Seony> 메일 뿐만 아니라 ssh, ftp 등등 이 포트 저 포트 다 쑤셔대요
<Markers> 저희 박사님은 메일서버 그냥 뚝딱 만들어서 잘 사용하고 계시던데 -ㄱ 어떻게 하신거지
<Seony> Markers: 안뚫리게 세팅하면 되겠죠.  로그 신경끄고. ㅋ
<Seony> 메일 서버 구축해서 쓰는건 간단해요.  운영하는게 피곤해서 그렇지
<nymph> Anti - spam 세팅하고
<nymph> 뭐 그러는거져..
<Markers> 어제 sendmail 설치하고서 검색하고서 설치 설정 한 다음에 sendmail 서버단에서 gmail 로 보내는건 되던데 gmail에서 sendmail 쪽으로 보내는건 안되더라구요. 도메인이 없어서 그런가 싶어서 생각중이긴한데..
<nymph> 그리고  rbl 같은거 참고하고..
<Seony> 스팸필터, 안티스팸, 바이러스 스캐너 등등... 완전 피곤 ㅋ
<Seony> Markers: 그건 아마, 도메인이 없어서 쥐메일 측에서 리젝 시킨 경우일 거에요
<Seony> 발신자 주소에 도메인이 있었는데 그게 실제 IP랑 안맞아도 리젝.
<Seony> 27시간만에 밥을 먹었더니 혈당이 딸린가... 하루종일 허리 아프고 머리 아프고..
<Markers> 그 도메인이 결국 ip 바꿔놓은거잖아요? 공인 아이피는 있는데 거기로 보내면 되지 않나요?
<nymph> 전국 폭염 특보네요.. 우쒸..
<nymph> 병원갈라고 하니까 폭염 특보네..
<Seony> Markers: 보내는거야 발신자 마음이지만, 받는 쪽에서는 어찌됐든 걸러낼 거에요.  제 경험상으로는 그래요.
<Markers> 흐음 -ㅁ-
<Markers> 결국 도메인 사서 등록해야된다는건가;
<Seony> ssmtp 쓰면 아주 편할텐데..
<Markers> smtp 말고 ssmtp?
<Markers> secure 인가 -ㄱ
<Seony> 네 ssmtp라고 있어요
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 예를 들면,
<Seony> 지메일이라고 치면, 서버에 본인의 지메일 계정 정보를 설정해놓으면, 서버에서 메일 보낼 때 그 지메일 계정을 이용해서 메일을 발송해요
<Seony> 그러니까, 메일 발송자가 서버가 아니라 개인 지메일이 되는거죠
<Seony> 뭘 하실려는지는 모르겠지만 용도에는 안맞을 수 있겠네요.
<Seony> 단순히 메일만 보낼 수 있으면 된다라고 치면, ssmtp는 정말 편할 거에요
<Markers> 음.. 한번 찾아봐야겟네요
<Markers> 일단 mail 서버 만들어보는 경험 이랑 제가 어떤 프로그램 만들때 알림을 메일로 보내주려고 해보는거라.
<readytoact> 웅캬캬캬캬캬
<samahui> 보통 말복 지나면 날씨가 점점 선선해 지는게 정상인데... 올해는 유난히 더워지는듯 하네요
<samahui> 왜이리 더운지 휴~
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho, ...
<ahoops__> 좋은아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-15
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 네네 꾸벅.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 요즘 밤에 살짝 춥네요
<Work^Seony> 바람이 갑자기 강해져서..
<ahoops_> 저는 태풍와서;;
<ahoops_> 몇일만에 오늘 해뜬거보네요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?!
<razGon_web> 광복절입니다!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> razGon_web: 오랜만입니다 꾸벅.
<razGon_web> ahoops_: 하이요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 잘계시죠?
<ahoops_> 네네 덕분에요~
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_web> 있다가 뵈요. 퇴근합니다. 저돟
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<JSTaedev> Seony: 어서오세요. 여기는 정 넘치는 우분투 한국 로코팀 공식 IRC 채널입니다. !
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 하이
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요
<JSTaedev> Seony: 혹시 Mac에서 키보드로 작업공간(Workspace)를 생성할 수 있는 방법은 없나요?
<Seony> 그런 단축키가 없으면 방법이 없겠찌?
<JSTaedev> Seony: 넹
<JSTaedev> Seony: 아. 그냥 ^ + 1로 미션 컨트롤 실행해서 추가하고 이동은 ^ + 1 ~ N 키로 작업하면 되네요.
<Seony> 아니면 ctrl+화살표
<JSTaedev> 오오
<JSTaedev> Back To The Mac 블로그에 올라와있는 A, S, D, F, G, H 키로 특수문자 입력하는 트윅을 적용했는데 정말 편하네요. Seony님도 한 번 보시고 괜찮으면 적용해보세요.
<Seony> 특수문자 입력할 일이 거의 없는 거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> Seony: 저도 별로 없는게 아주 가끔 특수문자 입력할 일이 있을 때는 평소에 관심이 없으니 입력 방법을 모르다가 뒤늦게 찾으려니 불편하더군요. 근데 이 방법은 그냥 저 키들을 누르고 있으면 악센트 표시 대신 특수문자가 표기되는 거라서 정말 편하네요.
<JSTaedev> 오타 정정할께요. 초반에 게가 아니고 데
<Seony> 괜찮아.  입력할 일이 거의 없는 거라면, 그냥 난 그때 잠깐 불편한게 더 낫지, 그거 쓸려고 프로그램 설치하고 메모리 낭비하는 건 내 취향이 아니거든 ㅋ
<sbhyun> Seony: 질문있어요!!!
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<sbhyun> 그... 돈 문제인데요.
<sbhyun> 무비자로 거기 가서
<sbhyun> 계좌개설이 되는가요?
<Seony> 은행마다 다른데, 내 생각엔 될 거 같은데... 안되면 내 통장으로 보내서 내가 돈 빼주면 되잖아.  이래저래 불안하면 다 현금으로 들고와
<JSTaedev> Seony: 프로그램은 아니에요. 그냥 plist 설정 파일을 바꿔치네요.
<Seony> sbhyun: 나 잠시 나갔다 와야하거든.  갔다와서 메시지 다시 보내줄께
<sbhyun> Seony: 네네~
<Seony> JSTaedev: ㅋㅋ 암튼 정보 고마워
<JSTaedev> Seony: 네. ㅋㅋ
<JSTaedev> 저는 이만 가보겠습니다.
<Seony> sbhyun: ì»´ë°±
<nymph> Seony: 여행자 수표로해서 들고 가야겠네요.
<Seony> nymph: 어쩌면 너 말대로, 무비자는 통장 개설이 안될지도 몰라
<nymph> 그러면 Seony 님에게 맡기면 되져..
<nymph> 여행자 수표로 가지고 가서 Seony 님에게 맡기면 되는거임..
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> nymph: 그건 생각 좀 해보자.  IRS에서 조사 나오면 골치아프거든
<nymph> 아... 그렇군요.
<nymph> 그럼 어쩐다...
<nymph> 현금다발로 다 들고 가야하나..
<nymph> ㅋ
<nymph> 아.. 그리고 지금 진행 상황으로는 다음주면 짐 꾸릴수 있을거 같아요..
<nymph> 컨트리 락, 여권은 이번주로 마무리 될거고
<Seony> 뱅기표는?
<nymph> 돈도 마련됐고... 카드만 해결하면 될듯합니다.
<nymph> 뱅기표도 사야하고..
<nymph> 일단 여권이 나와야 뱅기표를 사니까요
<Seony> 아... 그렇지
<nymph> 뱅기표 사는것도 잘 해야겠지요... 성수기라서
<nymph> 아무래도 구하기가 만만치 않을거 같긴해요.
<Seony> 통장개설은 내가 한 번 알아봐줄께
<nymph> Seony: 합법적인거 내에서 해야 나중에 골치 않아플거예요~
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 무비자로 개설 가능한지 알아봐줄께
<nymph> 네 고맙습니다.
<nymph> 거기 가게되면 열심히 도와드릴께요.. (응? 뭘?)
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 맛난거 사줌 돼
<nymph> 맛난거야 뭐.. ㅋㅋ ㅋ
<nymph> 그 owncloud 인가? 그거 설치해 보는중.. ㅋ
<Seony> 여기는 외식이 비싸거든 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 할퀴~
<nymph> 이클립스 케플러 버전이 무자게 속썩이네요.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> php 유니테스파일 생성이 않된다능.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 주노는 잘되는디..
<Seony> nymph: 대충 계좌개설이 가능한 걸로 나오는데, 자세한건 내일 낮에 전화해서 물어봐야겠다
<nymph> Seony: 오~ +_+
<Seony> 일단 하와이 까페에 글 올려놨어
<nymph> 오늘은 노트북 컴퓨터 정리중.
<Seony> nymph: 옆집 아줌마 얘기해놨는데, 누가 한 명 들어올지도 모른다네
<nymph> Seony: 헉.. 그러면 빼끼는건가요? 잽싸게 빨리 해야지..
<Seony> 들어오게되면 딴데 알아봐줄께 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 뭐 그리되면 어쩔 수 없고.. ㅋ
<nymph> 암튼 감사요~
<nymph> 최대한 빨리 갈께요~
<nymph> 내일은 혹시 모를 사고를 대비한 해외결제 카드 만들거예요~
<nymph> 그것만 만들어지면
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 오케.  근데 보통 비자나 마스터면 해외결제 다 되는거 아냐?
<nymph> 짐싸고 뱅기표 사고 여행자 수표로 바꾸고 하면
<nymph> 바로 출발 가능..
<nymph> Seony: 현재 제가 가지고 있는 비자 카드가 있는데, 지금 잠깐 사고 비슷하게 나서 정지상태예요..
<nymph> 그래서 이왕이면 해외 여행자용 카드로 혜택 많은걸루 하나 더 만들까 해서요
<nymph> 만드는데 3일이면 되니까..
<Seony> 오래는 안걸리는구나
<nymph> 길어야 1주일이에요~
<nymph> 내일 할게 많은데, 우선 14시 이후에 구청가서 여권 받구요
<nymph> 집에와서 비자면제 프로그램 등록하구요
<nymph> 그래고 은행가서 카드 개설하구요
<nymph> 다시 집에와서 뱅기표 알아보구요
<nymph> 그리고 슬슬 짐싸구요
<Seony> 지금 하와이언 에어라인 홈피 보고있는데,
<nymph> 딱딱 맞아떨어지면 일주일만에 출국 가능합니다.
<Seony> 8월 말쯤에서는 $630 정도 되네
<nymph> 편도요?
<Seony> 하와이 오는것만.  3개월 후에 돌아가는건 더 싸고.
<nymph> 아.. 무비자의 경우에는 왕복을 끊는게 좋다고 해서 왕복을 끊을까도 생각중이예요~
<nymph> 않그러면 입국 거부 당할수도 있다고 하더라구요~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 맞아
<Seony> 8월 중순 이후에도 608 정도 하네.  그럼 세금이 대략 30불 정도 하니까... 640불...
<Seony> 한국 돌아가는건 570불 정도 하고..
<Seony> 그럼 택스까지 600불...
<Seony> 왕복 1240 정도 들어가네
<nymph> 암튼 그래서 오늘은 들고갈 노트북 정리중예요~
<nymph> 한화로 130만원정도네요~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 이 가격이 하와이안 에어라인 홈피에서 알아본거니까,
<Seony> 한국 여행사 가격을 한 번 알아봐바
<Seony> 한국에 있는 여행사에서, 하와이언 항공으로 알아봐달라고 해
<nymph> 아네..
<Seony> 대충 가격 비슷하면, 한국에서 사면 될 거야.
<nymph> 아놔.. 대한항공은 사파리로 접속하자마자 엑티브X 설치하는 페이지로 넘어감
<nymph> 개짜증.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 난 아예 생각조차 안했는데..
<nymph> 가격이 궁금해서 볼려고했거든요.. 대한항공 이런데 얼마나할까.. 가격차이가 얼마나 날까해서요
<nymph> 볼수도 없음.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 내가 봐줄까
<Seony> 한국어 홈피 자체는 외국에서 접속해도 똑같네.
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 잠깐 아시아나 이상하네..
<nymph> 왕복 3개월이 85만원?
<nymph> 장난하나...
<Seony> 얼마 전에 아시아나 사고난거 때문에, 아시아나가 엄청 싸다는 소리가 있어
<nymph> 아니구나..
<nymph> 그럼그렇지.. 편도
<nymph> 편도 85만원..
<Seony> 대한항공에서 항공운임 조회해봤는데, 136만원 나오네
<nymph> 편도 136만원?
<Seony> 왕복
<nymph> 졸라 비싸네요.. 졸라..
<nymph> 아.. 왕복...
<Seony> 할인 항공권이라고 써있는데
<nymph> 그것도 괜찮다...
<nymph> 일단 다양하게 알아볼께요~
<Seony> ㅇㅋ.  홈피에서 이 가격이면, 여행사는 좀 더 쌀 수도 있어
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 암튼... 졸라 급하게 하면 다음주라도 갈수 있을 정도예요~
<nymph> 짐싸는것도 슬슬해야겠네요.. 운동화 하나 담고 가야지.. ㅋ
<nymph> 긴옷은 두벌,,, 나버진 반팔, 반바지..
<nymph> 해수욕도 해야하니까 비키니...
<nymph> 비키니가 아니라... 그냥 반팔, 반바지..
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 참고로,
<Seony> 하와이 가는 뱅기는, 거의 저녁 7시에서 9시 사이에 출발하고,
<Seony> 도착은 아침 11시 전에 도착할 거야
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 거꾸로 없나..
<nymph> 도착을 저녁 7시
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> 보통 뱅기표는 월욜에서 목요일까지는 싸고, 금토일은 비싸
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 아무렴요.. 보고 싼걸루다가..
<Seony> 아 어쩌면 일요일도 쌀거 같다
<nymph> 날짜 돌려보면서.. ㅋ
<Seony> 목금토가 비싸고, 일월화수가 쌀거야
<Seony> 일요일에 도착하면, 내가 공항 픽업을 해줄 수 있고,
<Seony> 평일에 오면 안되고.
<nymph> 오예~
<nymph> 무조건 일요일날 가야지.. ㅋ
<nymph> 돈 조금 더 내도.. ㅋ
<Seony> 여기는 한국보다 대충 하루 느리니까, 한국에서 일요일날 출발하면 여기 일요일날 도착해
<nymph> 뭣 모르는데 갈때는 아시는분에게 앵겨야 제맛!
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 일요일날 저녁에 출발하면 거기서는 일요일날 아침이겠네요?
<nymph> 대충 그리되지 않나요..
<Seony> 글치
<nymph> 날짜변경이되니까..
<nymph> 오예 +_+
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 맞아.  그리고 대략 8시간 정도 걸릴 거야.
<nymph> 하루를 더 사는거네요..
<nymph> 일요일날 저녁에 출발했는데
<nymph> 다시 일요일날 아침!!!
<nymph> 타임뭐쉰~
<Seony> 대신 돌아갈 때 타격이 크지 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 어이쿠~ 그러네요.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 하루가 없어.. ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 근데, 그나마 돌아갈 때는, 아침에 출발해서 한국에 담날 저녁에 도착하거든.
<Seony> 심하게 차이는 안날 거야
<nymph> 암튼... 이제 조금씩 설렌다..
<nymph> 다음주가 분수령이네요..
<nymph> 쫌만 힘내장~
<nymph> 다음주에 모든걸 처리가 완료되면
<Seony> 어떻게보면, 지금은 그냥 일처리가 끝나길 기다리기만 하는거 아냐?
<Seony> 카드랑 여권 같은거..
<nymph> 카드 신청남았구...
<nymph> 자동차 파킹도 해야하고.
<Seony> 준비는 다 됐는데 그냥 기다리기만 하는거잖아
<nymph> 이거 두개~
<Seony> 아~ 아직 하진 않았구나
<nymph> 나머진 짐만 싸면 되요..
<nymph> 자동차 파킹은 여기 원룸 주차장에 덮개로 씌워놓고
<nymph> 집주인 아찌안테 잘 봐달라고 하면 되구요
<nymph> ㅋ
<nymph> 나머진 뭐..
<Seony> 비싼 물건은 꼭 기내에 갖고타고, 노트북 같은 전자제품도.
<Seony> 먹을거는 싸갖고 오지 말고,
<nymph> 캐리어 하나
<nymph> 노트북 들어가는 서류가방 하나..
<nymph> 아아.. 서류가방 의심받을라나..
<Seony> 국제선이니까 23키로짜리 가방 2개에 기내용 하나까지 될 거야.
<nymph> '니 놀러온거 맞음?' 이래 물어볼거 같ㅇ른데.. ㅋ
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 캐리어 두개에 기내용 2개 된다고 들었어요.
<Seony> 뱅기에서 입국관련 서류를 작성하게 되는데,
<Seony> 그때 체류하게될 곳을 적는 란이 있거든.
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 그때는 일반 가정집 주소를 적으면 안돼
<Seony> 입국심사할 때 의심받아
<nymph> 호텔~
<nymph> 숙박시설
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 힐튼이나 매리어트 그런 호텔 주소 적으면 돼
<nymph> 그러면 입국심사할때 전화걸어서 확인 않함요?
<nymph> 예약티켓 보여달라거나..
<nymph> 안하겠지.. ㅋ
<Seony> 안해.  엄청나게 많은 인원이 들어오는데, 절대 안하지
<nymph> 히힛~
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 그것도 알아보고 가야겠군요..
<nymph> 호텔 주소
<nymph> 적어가지고 기내에 탑승해야지
<Seony> 주소를 알고 오는 관광객이 어딨어 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 HILTON HOTEL 이라고 적음 되지
<nymph> 아~
<nymph> 그.. 그러네요.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 사실..
<Seony> 암튼 그거랑, 먹는거만 안갖고 오면 특별히 문제는 없을 거야
<nymph> 카드가 조금 문제가 있어서요..
<nymph> 몰랏는데, 해외에서 누군가 내 카드로 결제를 햇더라구요..
<nymph> 12 달러..
<nymph> 내는 분명 어케 한적이 없는데..
<Seony> 헐... 동남아 간적 있는 거야?
<nymph> 그래서 카드사에 해외결제 막고 이의신청 들어갔어요..
<nymph> 아녀..
<nymph> 해외나가본적이 없어요.. ㅠㅠ
<nymph> 이번이 첨음이라요..
<nymph> 그래서 카드사에서 조사나오고
<Seony> 어디서 정보 빠져나갔나보네
<nymph> 카드 없애버리고
<nymph> 다시 만들어야 하는데, 이의신청하고 심사가 되어야 한다고 하더라구요
<nymph> 근데 그게 2개월 걸림.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 어차피 비상용으로 만들으라는 거니까, 사실 없어도 돼
<Seony> 돈 없는데 정말 급한일 생기면 내가 도와줄 수 있잖아.
<nymph> 근데 알아보니까 해외 여행용 카드가 많이 있더라구요.
<Seony> 설마 내가 멸치잡이 어선에 널 팔아넘기겠어? ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 할퀴~
<Seony> 해외결제가 되는 카드가 있다고쳐도, 사실 안쓰는게 좋아
<Seony> 수수료가 장난 아닌 걸로 알고있거든
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 계좌 계설하고 체크카드 같은것 못만드나.. 거기서..
<nymph> 그럼 짱 좋은데..
<Seony> 번거로우면 카드는 만들지 마.  정말 돈이 급하게 필요하게 되면, 한국에서 내 계좌로 쏴서 내가 그거 찾아서 너한테 줄께.
<nymph> 아.. 아녀...
<Seony> 체크카드 만들어야지.  그거 없이는 못살아
<nymph> 괜찮아요...
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 그럼 됐네요..
<nymph> 그럼 카드는 만들지 말아야지.. ㅋ
<Seony> 여기는 현찰박치기는 거의 안해
<nymph> 나머진 인터넷 뱅킹으로 국내에 금융은 해결하면 되니까..
<nymph> 오~ 그렇군요..
<Seony> 일단 100불짜리 지폐부터 안받는 가게들도 수두룩한데.
<nymph> 1 달러짜리 구매해도 체크카드 결제되요?
<nymph> 한국은 오천원 이하는 카드로 잘 않해줄라고 그러잖아요.
<Seony> 아니, 보통 $5는 넘어야지
<nymph> 그렇군요..
<Seony> 여기는, 해달라면 해주긴 해.  근데 좀 눈치 보이지
<Seony> 미안하잖아.
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 거기도 수수료가 있나보네요.. 카드 수수료.. ㅋ
<Seony> 대신 한국이랑은 달라서, 손님이 해달라고 하면 해줘야돼
<nymph> ㅋ
<nymph> 그럼 카드는 않 만드는걸루 하고
<Seony> 그리고 해달라고 한다고 해서, 카드 받는 쪽이 뭐라 하지도 않고.
<nymph> 그럼 그거는 않해도 되니까..
<nymph> 오우~ 야~
<nymph> 다음주에라도 갈수 있겠당.. ㅠ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 요즘 여기 날씨 완전 환상인데.
<Seony> 밤에 조낸 시원해
<Seony> 밤에 산책 나가면 천국이 따로 없어
<nymph> +_+
<Seony> 공원에 하도 인간들이 많아서 좀 짜증나서 그렇지 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 이번 주말에 다 정리 해버려야지..
<Seony> 요즘 오리온랑 북두칠성이 잘 보일 때라, 별 구경도 하고 가겠네 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 내 별자리 좀 봄~
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데 오리온 볼려면 눈이 좀 좋아야돼
<nymph> 삼태성만 찾으면 OK~
<Seony> 별 세개 나란히 붙어있는게, 하나는 잘 안보이더라고.
<nymph> 원래 잘 안보임..
<nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> 해질 때쯤 되면 ISS는 아예 대놓고 반짝거리더라.
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> ISS 도 보임? 그거 금방 훽~ 하고 지나가는데..
<Seony> 딱 봐도, 아~ 저건 ISS구나 하고 알 수 있을 정도야 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 긍가요.. 그거 주기적으로 보이지는 않는데..
<Seony> 그래? 저녁 내내 떠있는데
<Seony> 그럼 그거 아닌가 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그럼 아님요..
<nymph> 그거 순식간에 지나감요.. 쌩~~ 하면서 지나감..
<nymph> 무슨 혜성 떨어지는거 같음..
<Seony> 하여간 저녁 때, 완전 환한 별 하나 있어
<nymph> 목성일지도..
<Seony> 딱 봐도 별 같지 않아.
<nymph> 토성인가..
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 아님 인공위섯ㅇ이나..
<nymph> 금성은 아침에 보일거고
<Seony> 하여간 별 잘보이니까.. ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 좋네요...
<Seony> 아 또 이번에 너 오게되면, 아주 운이 좋은게,
<Seony> 할로윈 데이가 10월 말엔가 있거든..
<Seony> 광란의 밤을 즐기도록. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 술 먹으면 않됨요.. 무리해도 않되고..
<nymph> 간이 아직 정상이 아니라.. ㅋ
<nymph> 아니지.. 이제 정상이긴하지만 정상된지 얼마 않되서요.ㅋ
<Seony> 술 먹지말고 나가서 구경하라고.
<nymph> 어제 병원 갔다왔는데, 의사가 놀램~
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 애들 코스프레 하고댕기는거 봐야지
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 운 좋으면 다 벗고 다니는 애들 볼거야 ㅋ
<nymph> 망원 렌즈 가지고 가야겠꾼!!
<nymph> 땡겨서 봐야지.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그날은 초저녁부터 애들 와이키키로 전부 다 몰리는데, 재밌어 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 뭘 땡겨서 봐.. 그냥 가까이 가서 사진 찍자고 하면 되지
<Seony> 사람이 엄청 많기 때문에, 오히려 비싼 카메라 들고가는건 비추야
<nymph> 역쉬.. 오픈 마인드~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하여간 운이 좋네.  할로윈 데이 껴서 오니까.
<nymph> 가서 방잡고.. 돈네고..
<nymph> 담음에는 은행가서 계좌개설하고
<nymph> 카드 만들고
<nymph> 다음에는 핸드폰 유심 구매
<nymph> 그 다음에는 학원 등록..
<nymph> 할일 많네요..
<nymph> 저걸 일주일사이에 다할 수 있을라나..
<Seony> 다 할수있어
<Seony> 은행이랑 폰 가게는 근처에 모 여있거든
<Seony> 아 학원도 그 근처에 있다
<nymph> 영어해야겠네.. 상황별로 조금씩 해놔야겠다.. ㅋ
<Seony> 한국사람 있는 은행 알려줄께 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> +_+
<Seony> 폰가게도 한국사람 하는데 가면 돼
<nymph> +_+
<Seony> 뭐 골치아프게 미국가게 갈 필요 없어 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> I love you so much~ 데스네~
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 여긴 한국음식도 엄청 많으니까 먹는건 걱정 없을거고..
<Seony> 음... 뭐 특별히 챙길게 없네
<Seony> 참, 모기약 같은건 갖고오지마.  여긴 모기 없어
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 줄넘기 하나 넣고 갈려구요..
<nymph> 줄넘기는 매일 매일 해야해서요..
<Seony> 전자제품들 전압만 잘 확인하면 되겠다
<Seony> 그 220볼트에 끼워서 110볼트 꽂게 해주는걸 여러개 살 필요없이, 멀티탭 하나랑 그거 하나 사서, 거기다 주르륵 끼우면 될 거야
<nymph> 아~
<Seony> 요즘 전자제품들 대부분은 프리볼트일테고..
<nymph> 그 돼지코는 이미 샀다능..ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 3개..
<Seony> ㅇㅋ.  프리볼트 아닌거 있고?
<nymph> 디카, 노느북 프리볼트 확인했어요..
<nymph> 나머진 전자제품 없으니까
<nymph> 핸펀은 뭐..USB로 충전.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럼 뭐... 특별히 어려운건 없겠다
<Seony> 그리고 혹시나 면세점에서 살만한 물건 보여도 왠만하면 사지마.  내가 알기로는 여기가 더 싸
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 그런거 않사요..
<nymph> 어짜필 줄사람도 없공~ ㅋ
<Seony> 하와이 오면 주말에 비치가서 바베큐 파티나 하자 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 오~ +_+
<nymph> 일단... 정리를 하면..
<nymph> 해외카드 발급은 않하는걸루..
<nymph> 그럼 주말에 자동차만 파킹해놓고 덮개로 씌웒고
<nymph> 뱅기표 예약하고 짐싸면 끝이네요.
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 이번 주말에 여권 나온댔찌?
<nymph> 내일 14시에요~
<Seony> 여권 나오자마자 뱅기표부터 사면 되겠네
<nymph> 그럼 잽싸게 주말에 뱅기 예약을..
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 아마도 내 짐작에는 25일날 출국하는걸로 될거 같습니다.
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 음.. 올때 한글 정발된 엑박 겜이나 좀 부탁할까 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 시간적으로도 일주일이면 나머지 일들 처리하고도 남아돌아요~
<nymph> 글케해도되구요~
<Seony> 지역코드 있는지 알아보고 부탁해야겠다
<nymph> ^_^
<Seony> 완전 설레이겠다 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나도 하와이 오기 전에 무쟈게 설레였는데..
<nymph> 완전 설렘요~
<nymph> 저는 첫 해외 나들이(?)라서요.
<nymph> 거기다 해야할것도 있으니..
<Seony> 아~ 그렇구나..
<nymph> 영어 빡시게 배워야지요..
<nymph> 어제
<nymph> http://www.networkworld.com/news/2013/081213-cloud-devops-272720.html
<nymph> 이거 읽느라 머리 빠질뻔..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 원래 기사는 좀 더 어려워.
<nymph> http://blog.naver.com/orion_203/130174260205
<Seony> 잡지나 블로그 같은데 글 쓰는 사람들이 어렵게 쓰는 것처럼, 영어도 그래..
<nymph> 번역하는데...
<nymph> 아오~
<Seony> 난 번역이 더 어렵던데 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> One of the fears about devops and the cloud is what it means for traditional roles of IT folks. In this new world of combined roles, where do traditional operations folks fit in?
<nymph> 대체 저게 무슨 말인지.. 의미는 알겠는데
<nymph> 한글로 못 옮김.. @.@
<nymph> traditional roles of IT folks
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그래서 나도 번역 딱 한번 해보고, "번역은 내가 할 수 있는 일이 아니구나" 라고 생각하고 접었찌 ㅋ
<nymph> 이게 대체 무슨 말인지...
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 아.. 그리고
<nymph> 또 하나의 희소식..
<nymph> 주식 올랐음.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 내 가지고 있는 주식 한개가
<Seony> "컴쟁이들의 할일" 정도? ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 흑자로 전환됨.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오... 주식...
<nymph> 내내 마이너스였다가
<nymph> 어제 드디어 플러스로 돌아섬..
<nymph> 이틀 연속 6% 넘게 오름.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 대박~
<nymph> 연말에는 더 좋을거라는 전망까지 나와서
<nymph> 그대로 묶혀두면
<nymph> 미국에서 돌아올때즘에는
<nymph> 다시 미국 갈수 있는 자금 정도는 될듯싶어요. ㅋ
<nymph> 그럼 다시 3개월 가는거지.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오오~
<nymph> 총 6개월 사는동안 영어 빡시게 배워야지...
<nymph> 예산은 이미 있어요..
<Seony> 하와이로 어학연수하러 오는 사람들의 비율이,
<Seony> 일본인이랑 스위스 애들이 제일 많거든
<nymph> 스위스?
<nymph> 갸들 영어 못함?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 스위스에서 하와이 많이 와
<nymph> 왠 스위스...
<Seony> 하와이에 대한 환상이 있때나 뭐래나...
<nymph> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 뭐 하여간, 근데 스위스 애들은 좀 지들끼리 노는 경향이 있꺼든..
<Seony> 아무래도 하와이 오면 동양인이 너무 많다보니까 위화감 느끼는 걸수도 있고,
<nymph> 음..
<Seony> 같은 어학원 애들끼리 말이 쉽게 안통하니까 더 그런것도 있꼬..
<Seony> 그래도 확실히 걔네들이 영어는 빨리 늘어
<nymph> 그럼 걔네들이랑 어울려야지...
<Seony> 성격 좋은 애들 만나서 같이 어울리면 아마 영어 빨리 늘거야
<nymph> 그래~ 여친을 만들자!!!!
<nymph> 스위스 여친!!!
<Seony> 스위스 애들 인종차별 쩌는 애들인데, 다들 하와이 오면 순해져 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 하긴 순해질 수 밖에 없는게, 여긴 죄다 동양인이거든
<nymph> 사랑의 힘은 위대함!!!
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 3개월 지나면 화와이 -> 스위스로 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 좋네!
<nymph> 거기다 스위스 펜션하는 아가씨면 뭐..
<nymph> 1년 내내 스위스에서 살아버리지.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 나중에 겪어봐.  걔네들 친해지기 어려워
<Seony> 위에 말했듯이 인종차별 쩌는 애들이거든
<nymph> 암튼.. ㅋ
<nymph> 뭐 스위스에 대한 환상이 가짜라는 건 어느정도 알아요. ㅋ
<nymph> 수구꼴통들 많다고 이미 알고 있다능.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 나는 전혀 모르고 있었는데, 이번에 스위스 출장 계획 잡히면서 구글링하다 알게됐어
<nymph> 거기 정치적으로도
<nymph> 1970년쯤인가 해서 여자들에게 투표권 준 국가임요.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 나중에 알고보니까, 스위스는 지들끼리도 서로 못잡아먹어서 안달이더라고.
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 완전꼴통
<nymph> 정치적으로 꼴통짓거리 많이 해요.
<nymph> 그런데도 GDP가 8만이 넘으니..
<Seony> 나 예전에 어학원 다닐 때, 울반에 스위스에서 온 아줌마가 새로 하나 왔는데,
<Seony> 자기 소개하는데 자기가 스위스 경찰이래... 순간 그 교실에 있는 스위스 애들 표정 굳어져 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 스위스 애들 여기서 하는거 보니까, 영어공부는 그냥 시간이 많으니까 겸사겸사 하는거 같고,
<Seony> 수업 끝나면 대부분 서핑하러 다니고 그러더라.
<Seony> 서양애들이라 그런지 몰라도, 이상한 동네나 빈민가 가서 거지들이랑 얘기하고 그런것도 하더라고 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 대박이다..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 거지들이랑 얘기.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 일본애들도 영어공부하러 온 애들은 별로 없고, 대부분 그냥 놀러와서 시간 떄우러 학원 오는거야
<nymph> 한국 애들이 열심히겠네요..
<nymph> 한국에서 온 재벌집 딸!!!
<nymph> 여친으로 만들자... 로또다.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 나는 본적 없는데, 재벌집 애들 얘기는 들어봤어
<Seony> 짜증나는 일 있었다고 쇼핑 좀 하고와야겠다고 나가더니, 벤츠를 한대 끌고 오더래
<nymph> 헐퀴~
<nymph> 짜증난다 -> 쇼핑하자 -> 벤츠 몬다
<nymph> 그야말로 재벌!
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 아버지가 무슨 국회위원이었다고 하던데..
<Seony> 어떤 애는, 어학연수하러온 20살짜리 어린애인데 한 15억짜리 아파트를 한채 사서 거기서 살더라고..
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 몇개월 살지도 않을거 같은데 15억..
<nymph> 대단
<Seony> 이 좁은 섬나라 구석에도 그런애들이 있는데, 뉴욕 같은데는 얼마나 많겠어
<nymph> 아.. 거기 오늘 무슨 행사 않해요?
<nymph> 진주만~
<nymph> 아.. 아니구나..
<nymph> 여기만 광복절이지.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 진주만 구경가면 거의 다 미국 백인들 뿐이고, 일본인은 하나도 없어
<Seony> 하긴 있을리가 없겠지
<nymph> 거기에 욱일승천기 놓고 가면 대박이겠다. ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 욱일승천기는 의미를 모르는 애들이 대부분이라서 아마 그건 상관없을걸
<nymph> 그렇구나.. 외국애들은 욱일승천기 의미를 모르는구나... ㅋ
<Seony> 하와이 인구의 절대상당수가 일본인인데...
<ahoops_> Seony: 헉 서니님 거기 모기없어요?
<ahoops_> 우앙..대박이네요.
<Seony> 있긴 있는데, 바람이 쎄서 못살아요
<ahoops_> 여기도 바람은쎈데 모기천국이네요.
<ahoops_> 특히 비온다음엔 모기창궐.
<ahoops_> 맨날 비온다는게 함정;;
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-16
<Work^Seony> 오늘도 조용...
<readytoact> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> readytoact, 살아계셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 점심시간이 다되가니..
<readytoact> 넵
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 간헐적단식
<readytoact> 여기저기 알리고 다니고 있어요
<readytoact> -_- 물론..
<readytoact> 전...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 밥을 먹죠 -0-
<readytoact> 와하하하하
<Work^Seony> 해보시고 알리셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 일단 써니님께서
<readytoact> 너무 디테일하게 말씀해주셨기 때문에
<readytoact> 들은대로
<readytoact> 홍보를 하고 있습니다
<Work^Seony> 직접 체험으로 보여줄려고, 단식 전에 사진 찍고 살 쫙 빼서 근육질 만들고 다시 찍을려고 했더니, 근육 만드는게 어렵네요 ㅋ
<readytoact> 어허허허허..
<Work^Seony> 집에서 매일 근력운동 하고있는데, 체중이 일정 상태에서 현재 더 이상 안내려가고 있어요
<readytoact> 한.. 9월부터 한번해볼까.. 했는데
<Work^Seony> 근육량이 늘어서 그런가..
<readytoact> 9월은 추석이 -_-
<Work^Seony> 하하하
<readytoact> 아.. 어제 라디오 잠깐 들었는데
<Work^Seony> 다이어트 불가능의 시기가 오는군요
<readytoact> 걸그룹 다이어트 이야기 나오는데 그런 비슷한 얘기 하더라구요
<readytoact> 다이어트를 하면서 운동을 하니까
<readytoact> 군살은 빠지는데 근육이 붙어서
<readytoact> 몸무게가 더 늘어 스트레스라고
<Work^Seony> 근데 그건 스트레스 받을 일이 아니잖아요
<Work^Seony> 체중이 더 나가더라도 근육량이 많으면, 결국 대사율이 높아지니까 살이 안찌는 체질이 되는거죠
<readytoact> 뭐 여자들이야
<readytoact> 비주얼이랑 숫자로 보니까
<Work^Seony> 음... 건강에 대한 무지함이 불러오는 스트레스네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 마른 비만보다는, 체중 좀 나가는 근육이 더 나은건데..
<readytoact> 그러게요
<readytoact> 군살만 없음 되는거지 뭐
<readytoact> 저 담주에 종합검진 받아요
<readytoact> -_- 이거 젊디 젊은 나이에...
<readytoact> 몸이 부실해서
<Work^Seony> 아... 종합검진...
<readytoact> 지난번 혈액검사때
<readytoact> 몇몇 수치가 비정상적으로 높게 나와서
<readytoact> 간이랑 신장쪽하고 한군데.. 어디였는데 기억은 안나고
<Work^Seony> 걱정마세요.  저는 현대의학 기준에서 봤을 때 이미 고혈압 2기에 당뇨수치도 환자 일보 직전인 수준인데도 멀쩡합니다...
<readytoact> 여튼.. 원래는 심장이 벌렁대서 갔다가 첨에는 부정맥 진단 받고 나중에 혈액검사 해보니가
<readytoact> 간이랑 신장이랑 수치가 비정상이고.. 그게 혈액순환에 원인이 되는것 같아서... 심장에까지 영향을 주는 상태-
<Work^Seony> 음... 그렇군요.
<readytoact> 의학에 무지한 제가 물었죠. "심각한가요?"
<readytoact> 의사 왈, "아니요"
<Work^Seony> 간헐적 단식으로 건강을 되찾으세요 ㅋ
<readytoact> -_-.. 심각하진 않다는데 그래도 내친김에 종검을 함 받아보려고요.
<Work^Seony> 신기한게, 불과 3주 전까지만 해도 잠잘 때 코를 엄청 골았는데, 제 와이프 말로는 요즘은 안곤다고 하더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 몸도 가벼워지고 엉덩이살도 빠지고 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하여간 요즘 회춘 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 책소 샀는데
<readytoact> 책도
<readytoact> -_-.. 못열어보고 있어요
<readytoact> 왠지.. 책장을 넘기면 운동을 꼭 해야할 것 같아서
<readytoact> 아 써니님
<Work^Seony> 책까지 사실 필요야 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 존 카멕이 오큘러스 리프트 CTO 됐네요
<Work^Seony> 대박사건인데..
<nymph> Work^Seony: 오늘 여권 받으로 감.
<nymph> Work^Seony: 그러면 뱅기 예약 가능.
<nymph> 주말동안에 뱅기 예약 할 예정..
<nymph> 아마 다음주 일요일 출발로 할듯.
<Work^Seony> nymph, 뱅기표는 알아봤고?
<Work^Seony> 아마 뱅기표부터 먼저 알아봐야할거야
<nymph> 오늘에 일정은 여권 가지러 가기, 디카 정검하러 가기
<nymph> Work^Seony: 주말내내 알아볼라구요.
<nymph> 최대한 빨리 가는걸루...
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 그리고 집 정리도 같이하고..
<nymph> 할게 많아졌음요..ㅋ
<nymph> 근데 컨트리 락 해제 됐다는 문자 않옴..
<Work^Seony> 문자가 먼저 오는가보네
<nymph> 오후 3시 이전까지 문자 않오면 전화해서 지랄지랄 할 예정..
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 컨트리 락 해제됐다고 문자오고
<nymph> 그래야 다시 복원후 동기화를 한번해줘야지만 된데요.
<nymph> 후속작업이 있다능..
<Work^Seony> 나도 락 해제해야하는데, 그거 하려면 복원해야한대서 걍 안하고 있어
<nymph> 근데 문자가 않옴.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 암튼 오늘 이동거리가 좀 됨..
<nymph> 구청, 을지로, 은행
<nymph> 등등..
<nymph> 그건 어케됐어여?
<nymph> 여행자 수표를 들고가서 계좌 개설이 된데요?
<Work^Seony> 여권만 있으면 통장 개설 된대
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 그럼 여행자 수표로 교환해야겠다.
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 까페에 글 올렸는데 바로 답장 오더라고.
<nymph> 한 900만원정도 해서 들고 가야지..
<nymph> 어학원 3개월 별루 얼마 않하겠지..
<nymph> 적당한 곳으로 해야겠다. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어학원은 싼데랑 비싼데랑 가격차이가 많이 나고,
<Work^Seony> 비쌀수록 유럽애들이 많고, 쌀수록 일본애들이 많아
<nymph> CPC ? 거기 괜찮나요?
<nymph> 예산이 정해져 있으니..
<Work^Seony> 비싼 곳도 일본애들이 많긴한데, 그래도 싼데는 아무래도 동양인의 비율이 좀 많지
<Work^Seony> CPC는 특별히 얘기가 없어서 잘 모르겠어.
<Work^Seony> 보통 유럽애들이 많이 가는 곳은 GV랑 ICC 두개 뿐이야
<Work^Seony> 왜 거기만 가냐고 물어봤더니, 그 두개 밖에 모른대 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 겁나 비쌈요.. 예산 오바...
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ좀 비싸긴 하지
<nymph> 아.. 혹시..
<Work^Seony> 그래도 CPC랑 비교해서 큰 차이 안날껄
<nymph> 여기서 거기루 갈때
<nymph> 술 같은거 가지고 가면 않되요?
<Work^Seony> 술은 왜?
<nymph> 놀러왔다... 술과 함께~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 입국 거부될라나.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 술은 여기도 많아
<nymph> 하도 오래된 술이 하나 있어서요..
<nymph> 조니 워커 블루라벨..
<nymph> 40만원짜리..ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 어케 해치우나 고민중이였는데.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 그렇게까지 안비쌀텐데
<Work^Seony> 여기 술값 보면 아마 짜증날껄
<Work^Seony> 한국이 너무 비싸게 팔아서..
<nymph> 암튼... 뭐...슬슬 긴장된다능.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 술은 액체라서 아마 못갖고 탈거야.
<nymph> 옷도 좀 살까 고민중이예요.. 어제 옷 입어봤는데.. 살빠져서 죄다 허리가 헐렁헐렁..
<nymph> 입고 동네한바퀴 돌았는데 자꾸 옷이 내려감..
<nymph> Work^Seony: 이제 곧 퇴근이네용~
<Work^Seony> 사실 퇴근할 시간 지났는데, 지금 나가면 더워서 그냥 사무실에 있는 거야
<Work^Seony> 내 사수는 한시간 전에 갔어 ㅋ
<nymph> 그렇군요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 요즘 거기 낮 최고 기온이 어느정도 하나요?
<Work^Seony> 28도쯤?
<nymph> Work^Seony: 오.. 선선하네요..
<nymph> 저녁쯤에는 한 24도쯤하겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 그늘 밑에만 있으면 어디든 시원해
<nymph> 그래서 긴팔, 긴바지가 필요한거구나... ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘에는 한 23도 24도쯤 하고, 11월 접어들면 18도까지 내려가.  그땐 전기장판 꺼내야돼
<Work^Seony> 게다가 여기는 바람이 쎄고 습도가 적어서, 저녁에는 더 추워
<nymph> 그렇군요..
<nymph> 긴 옷가지들 가지고 댕겨야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 처음오면 아마 깜짝 놀랄 수 있어.  생각보다 밤에 추워서..
<Work^Seony> 그냥 한두벌 정도만 있음 돼
<Work^Seony> 몸에 열이 많으면, 그렇게 추운 정도는 아냐
<nymph> 몸 열 없음요. ㅋ
<nymph> 밥 묵고 빨랑 빨랑 움직여야지.. ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 얇은 후드 잠바 하나랑 긴 츄리닝 정도?
<nymph> 밥 묶고 올께요~
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅋ 나도 퇴근 고고씽
<readytoact> Seony: 헉 벌써 집이신건가요
<nymph> 대체 어디 사는거지..
<nymph> 걸어서 가신건가부다..
<readytoact> 나도 미쿡 가고 싶어요
<readytoact> -0-
<readytoact> 미쿡에 제가 일할 곳이 어디 없을까나-
<readytoact> nymph: 안녕하세요
<nymph> readytoact: 결혼하시지 않았음요?
<readytoact> nymph: 했죠
<readytoact> 가면 다같이 가야죠
<readytoact> 영어가 거의 필요없는 LA ?
<readytoact> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> readytoact: 무슨일을 하시나요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 전 시키면 다해요
<readytoact> 지금은
<readytoact> IT회사에서 기술지원팀장 자리에 앉아서
<readytoact> 회사 건물을 고치고 있습니다
<nymph> readytoact: 잡부군요 =3
<readytoact> 네
<readytoact> 월급을 받는 잡부
<nymph> readytoact: 회사 말씀하시면 알만한 회사인가요?
<readytoact> 직원 40명 정도 이고
<readytoact> 연매출은.. -_-ㅋ 전년도가 30억이었나
<nymph> 오~
<readytoact> 그야말로 작은 회사죠
<nymph> 프로그래밍 주요 언어가 자바?
<readytoact> 전 개발자가 아니라
<readytoact> 개발의 '개'자만 알고
<readytoact> 코딩을 못해요
<readytoact> 그래서 -_- 건물 수리 하는듯
<nymph> 제 말은 그 댕기는 회사에서 주로 하는 언어가 자바인가 하는였어요.. ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 아 네
<Seony> 집이 근처라... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 자바도 하고 C도하고
<nymph> Seony: 좋네요...
<readytoact> Seony:  아하-- 역시 집은 회사랑 가까워야 해요
<nymph> 교통비 않들어가는 좋은 방법.. ㅋ
<nymph> 제가 전에 댕기던 회사도 그랬는데..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 어차피 멀어봐야 하와이에서는 다 거기서 거기..
<readytoact> 저도
<readytoact> 이번에 수원으로 이사오면서
<readytoact> 출퇴근거리가 차로 15분이 되서 좋아요
<nymph> 그렇다고 걸어다니기만 할수 있는 곳은 아님요~ ㅋ
<readytoact> 전엔 인천서 -_- 다녔는데
<nymph> 오~~
<nymph> 인천 - 수원?
<nymph> 대박..
<nymph> 길바닥에 대충 2시간은 뿌리시는듯..
<readytoact> 뭐 그래봐야 1호선 라인이라
<readytoact> 1시간 반?
<nymph> 오우 야~ 싫다.. ㅋ
<readytoact> 서울 경인권 살면서 1시간 반이 뭐.. 남들 다 하는거니까요.
<nymph> 저는 아직도 지하철 타는게 낯설어요.. ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 급하게 이사오느라고
<readytoact> -_- 월세 50만원씩 주고 살긴하는데
<nymph> 친구들이 저녁 7시쯤에 어디서 만나자하면 안 만남
<nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> readytoact, 다 받으시면 메시지 주세요.
<nymph> 2호천 지옥철을 어케 탐?
<readytoact> Seony: 아 다받았어요
<readytoact> 감사합니다.
<Seony> 넵
<readytoact> nymph: 그건 전철이 아님
<readytoact> Seony: 거듭 감사를..
<Seony> 넵 별말씀을..
<readytoact> nymph: 출퇴근시의 2호선은.. 사람이 탈 게 못됨
<Seony> 전 잠시 머리 자르러 고고씽 하고오겠습니다
<Seony> nymph: 오기 전에 머리 자르고 와 ㅋ
<readytoact> 머리를...
<readytoact> 싹둑
<readytoact> 댕강
<readytoact> 데구르르르...
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 빡빡 밀고 갈까...
<nymph> 반 스포츠로 하고 가야지.. ㅋ
<nymph> 씻고 나가봐야 겠네요..
<nymph> Seony: 내일 봐여~ 저 나갔다 들어오면 여기 저녁 될듯.. 거기는 밤~
<samahui> 술병나서 죽겠는데 시간이 안가는군요
<samahui> 낼름 쉬러가고 싶은데
<samahui> 역시 술 못먹는 사람은 마시면 안되는가봐요...
<nymph> 크아~
<nymph> 집에 왔음.
<nymph> 드디어.... 여권이 만들어졌음. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 만세..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> Seony: 잠 안자고 뭐하세요?
<nymph> 어여 주무셔요... 11시 넘었구만요.
<Seony> 아직 11시 반이야
<nymph> 여기도 이제는 저녁이구만요. ㅋ
<Seony> 여기는 내일 공휴일이라서 오늘 겜해야지 ㅋ
<nymph> 금요일이 공유일?
<nymph> 16일날이 공유일이구나.. 신기하네..
<nymph> 오.. 그럼 연휴네요.. 금,토,일
<nymph> 3일 연짝~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 여기는 다 연휴야
<Seony> 한국처럼 몇월 며칠 이런 식이 아니라, 몇월 몇번째주 금요일 이런 식이거든
<nymph> 여권 사진 뽀샵이 절정임...
<nymph> 내 살다 살다 이런 뽀샵 사진은 첨봄. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 내 여권도 그런데
<nymph> 여행자 수표 바꾸면 되겠다. ㅋ
<nymph> 다음주에 여행자 수표 바꾸고..
<nymph> 뱅기 예약만 하면.. 그냥 갈수 있는.. ㅋ
<Seony> 여기서 계좌 개설하고 한국에서 온라인으로 부치는게 안전하지 않아?
<nymph> 이중 과세 아님요? 그리되면?
<nymph> 세금~
<Seony> 아니, 미국은 한국이랑 조세 체결 되어있잖아
<nymph> 오~~ 그래요?
<Seony> 그리고 세금이랑 관련은 없잖아
<Seony> 그냥 돈 송금하는건데..
<nymph> 그러면 해외송금 할수 있는 계좌를 만들면 되는건가요?
<Seony> 송금할 수 있는 계좌가 따로 있는지는 잘 모르겠는데, 은행 가서 물어봐바.  요즘은 인터넷으로도 된다더라고.
<nymph> 해외송금계좌가 있어야 해요~
<nymph> 근데 제가 알기로는
<Seony> 계좌를 따로 개설해야하는거구나
<nymph> 해외송금할때에 은행에서 수수료를 때요..
<nymph> 그리고 받는쪽에서도 아마 땔껄요..
<Seony> 그거야 당연하지.
<nymph> 그래서 이중으로 땐다는 소리가 있음요..
<Seony> 아... 그 이중을 말하는 거구나
<nymph> 근데 여행자 수표는 환율하고 수수료만 적용된가
<Seony> 그건 원래 다 그래.  보내는쪽 받는쪽 다 떼어가.
<Seony> 그럼에도 불구하고 송금이 좋은건, 안전하다는 거거든
<nymph> 낫지 않나 싶은거거든요.
<nymph> 일단 고민을 해볼께요..
<Seony> 수수료가 몇십만원씩 되는건 아니라서... 고민 해봐
<nymph> 뭐 급하게 뭐할때는 그것도 좋은 방법이 될거 같아요..
<nymph> 대외송금 수수료 제일 싼데 알아봐야지.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 송금 수수료는 은행 담당자랑 딜할 수 있어
<Seony> 걔네들도 수수료 수입 때문에, 담당자한테 보낼 금액 얘기하면 알아서 먼저 딜을 걸지 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 한국은 않되요..
<nymph> 미국은 되지만...
<nymph> 한국은 뭐.. 배째라..
<Seony> 한국 얘기야
<nymph> 잉..
<Seony> 울 어머니는 나한테 돈 보내실 때 외환 담당자랑 딜하던데
<nymph> Seony 님 엄니 전화번호 좀.... ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 뭐. 여행자 수표로 들고가도 뭐 나쁘지는 않은듯..
<nymph> 가서 계좌도 개설해보고.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 요새 빡시게 상황별 영어 공부중.. ㅋ
<nymph> 근데 영어공부가 문제가 아니라
<nymph> 외국인 울렁증이 문제!!
<nymph> 외국인만 봤다하면 얼음!!
<Seony> 사실은 그래서 원어민 어학원 다니는게 중요하지
<Seony> 막상 현지 오면 더 떨려
<Seony> 뭔 소리 하는건지 하나도 안들리고
<nymph> 그러니까요...
<nymph> 대충 메일이나 채팅 같은거는 앞에 사람이 없으니까
<nymph> 옆에 영어사전 끼구 하면 되는데
<nymph> 사람끼리 만나서 하는건.. ㅠㅠ 무섭!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 너무 걱정하지마.  여긴 관광지라서 사람들 친절하니까
<nymph> 저는 제일 크게 걱정하는게
<nymph> 입국심사예요~
<nymph> 뱅기표 왕복 티켓을 90일짜리를 끊잖아요.
<nymph> 그럼 어디서 잘거임?하면
<nymph> 호텔~
<Seony> 돌아가는 티켓은 보통 확인 안해
<nymph> 이러면 호텔 예약했냐고 물어볼거 같고..
<nymph> 그렇다고 한 10일 있을거임 하면
<Seony> 정말 의도가 의심스러워 보이는 사람을 봤을 때, 사무실 한쪽 구석으로 불러서 심사할 때나 보지..
<nymph> 구라친거나중에 들통나면 큰일나고..
<nymph> 대충 몇일 정도 ㅇㅆ을거냐고 물어보지 않나요?
<nymph> 있을거냐고.
<Seony> 안물어봐.  영어 못하는척 해
<nymph> 아싸~
<nymph> 못하들은척해야지..
<Seony> 만약 번역된 종이를 들이밀면서까지 물어보면 3주 있을거라 그래
<Seony> 보통 스위스나 일본애들 관광오면 2달씩 있다 가
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 아오~ 오늘 KT에서 문자 않옴..
<nymph> 개갞끼..
<Seony> 그리고 입국심사는, 나이 있는 여자한테나 까다롭지, 남자는 안그래
<nymph> 컨트리 락 어케 되가는겨..
<nymph> 하여간 한국은 지롤지롤 않할 수 없게 만든다니까..ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nymph> 월요일날에 다시 해봐야 하네.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 저녁을 먹고 운동을 가야쓰것다... 오늘하루 열심히 보냈네요. ㅋ
<nymph> Seony 님도 게임 많이하셔요~ ㅋ
<Seony> 휴일에는 안해주나보내ㅔ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 휴일에는 쉬는날이라서 콜센터 응답 않함
<nymph> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그럼 휴일 잘 보내세요~
<nymph> 전 집에 잇으면 항상들어와 있을께.. 심심하면 부르삼요~
<nymph> 그럼 저녁먹으로 슈웅~
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<ahoops_> nymph님 하와이 가시나봐요/
<ahoops_> 부럽군요. ㅜ
<rd71> ghderbgt
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-17
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<cai_> 안녕하세요 :)
<ahoops_> 벌써토욜이군요.
<ahoops_> cai_님은 출근하신거에요?
<cai_> 아뇨 여긴 불금입니당 크크
<ahoops_> 불금이 뭐에요?;;
<ahoops_> 아 불타는 금요일이에요?
<ahoops_> 외국사시는군요.
<cai_> ㅎ넹 미국 동부쪽에 있어요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2015> 즐거운 토요일 (사무실 출근한 오즈 ) 입니다.
<DarkCircle> 하아 ...
<DarkCircle> 욺 :S
<DarkCircle> =3
<DarkCircle> cheayuncho,
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요
<nymph> Seony: 비자면제 프로그램 승인 완료
<Seony> nymph: 준비 끝났네
<nymph> Seony: 항공권 구매 완료. 그냥 대한항공으로 왕복 150만원 결제.
<nymph> 하와이언에어라인
<nymph> 그거 알아봤는데 145만원..
<Seony> 대한항공?'
<Seony> 별차이 없네
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 그래서 그냥 한국뱅기 타자하는 마음에
<nymph> 대한항공으로
<autowiz2015> 왕복이면
<autowiz2015> 기간은 어떻게 하나요?
<Seony> autowiz2015: 그건 선택 가능할 거에요
<nymph> 그게..
<Seony> 보통 기간이 길면 길수록 비싸지죠
<nymph> 나라와 비자에 따라서
<nymph> 나오드라구요..
<nymph> 저는 3개월짜리로해서
<nymph> 저리 나온거구요.. 1년짜리는 왕복 350만원이 넘더군요.
<autowiz2015> 1년 왕복이면 편도 두개는 어떤가요?
<autowiz2015> 편도는 간단하지가 않은건가요?
<nymph> 이게 보니까.. 졸라 눈속임더군요..
<nymph> 대한항공은 안그런데, 아시아나 대박이였어요..
<nymph> 왕복항공권이 101만원이라서 눈돌아가길래.. 잽싸게 구매할라고 했더니
<ahoops_> 편도면 비자받을때 애매할때도 있지 않나요.
<nymph> 최종 금액이 160만원..
<nymph> 왤케 됐지 해서 보니까
<nymph> 유류할증료가 50만원이 넘음.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 1년짜리로 350만원에 끊을바에는 그냥 편도 두개 끊는게 낫지 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋ_ㅋ
<ahoops_> 하와이를 가시다니 ㅠ; 부럽습니다!!
<nymph> Seony: 받으삼요...
<nymph> 않되나..
<nymph> 출발 ; 인천공항 8월 25일 일요일 21:00
<nymph> 도착 하와이 호놀룰루 8월 25일 10시 45분
<ahoops_> nymph: 몇일일정으로 가세요?
<nymph> 3개월입니다.
<ahoops_> 흑..부럽습니다 ㅠ
<nymph> 돈 나가는건데요 뭐..
<nymph> 암튼...
<Seony> nymph: 방화벽으로 막아놔서 안올 거야
<Seony> nymph: 그냥 웹으로 올려서 링크 주면 안돼?
<nymph> Seony : OK
<sa__> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> nymph: 여기서 홈피제작 사업하는 아는 동생이, 너 하와이 오면 소개 좀 시켜달라던데.
<Seony> sa__: 안녕하세요
<nymph> Seony: 저는 PHP 입니다요~
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> nymph: 괜찮아.  그 친구도 PHP 좀 해.
<Seony> 하와이에 워낙 IT 하는 사람이 없어서...
<Seony> 그냥 친목질 ㅋ
<Seony> 나중에 하와이 한인 전산인 협회 만들어야지
<ahoops_> 저도 가면 손좀담글수있나요..
<autowiz2015> ㅎㅎㅎ 한인 전산인 협회 대표 써니님 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> http://systemv.pe.kr/data/nymph.png
<nymph> 기간은 정확히 88일쯤 될거예요..
<ahoops_> 오시면 쌀쌀하시겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 가지고 갈거는 옷가지랑
<Seony> 일요일에 도착하네.
<nymph> 노트북 + 디카 + 아이폰4s
<Seony> 픽업은 내가 해줄께.  내가 왠만하면 픽업 잘 안해주는데 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> Seony: 으흐흐흐..
<nymph> 그걸 노린... 무섭삼.. ㅠㅠ
<nymph> 어제도 밖에 나갔다가 외국인 봤는데
<nymph> 울렁증 증상...
<ahoops_> 픽업이 얼마나 큰데요 처음가는곳은 ㅠㅠ;
<nymph> 참 내가 봐도 걱정임요...
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내 얼굴 아직 잘 기억하고 있을지 모르겠다
<Seony> 최근 사진 좀 보여줘야겠는데
<nymph> http://systemv.pe.kr/
<nymph> 저기는 내 개인 위키인데.. 최근에 만들어쓰다가 요즘 잘 않하게 되는.. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 라스무스; 한번 얼굴본적이 있는데 좀 억양이 독특했었던 기억이;
<Seony> nymph: 최근에 살 쪘을떄: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-7-93fQ49vuY/UdEOYOmwfCI/AAAAAAAAecA/8rN6iH2zViI/w745-h559-no/20130630_174311.jpg
<nymph> php 5.5 겁나 좋아줬음..
<ahoops_> Seony: 가장 오른쪽분에요?
<Seony> ahoops_: 설마 가운데/왼쪽 이겠어요? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2015> 와우 살이 많이 찌셨는데요
<autowiz2015> 정말 못알아볼뻔
<ahoops_> 완전 두목 포스인데요 ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> autowiz2015: 지금은 다시 원상복귀 했어요
<nymph> A4 하나 담아서 공항 나서면서 가슴에 들고 가야지...
<nymph> 정 서 원
<nymph> 이래 적어서...
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 참고로 사진 왼쪽 인물이 미란티스 중간기술자
<Seony> 완전 모르는게 없는 Geek
<nymph> 오~
<nymph> 좋네요..
<Seony> 가운데가 내 보스 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 근데..여자분이랑 찍은 사진은 없나요.
<Seony> 음... 여자라... 잠시만요
<ahoops_> 남정네들 사진은 감흥이 오질않아요~
<nymph> owncloud 이상함...
<nymph> 좀 맘에 않듬.. ㅋ
<nymph> 소스 보는데 졸라 ... 힘듬.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> html 이랑 막 뒤죽박죽...
<Seony> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/970871_10152891129670408_1741755925_n.jpg
<nymph> 환장하것씨요..
<Seony> 직원들이랑 수퍼맨 보러 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 음..좋지 않아요.
<Seony> 참고로, 저 사진에서 3명 제외하고 나머지 다 박사들이에요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 왠지 좀 슬퍼지고 그러네요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저기서 일하는 저는 어떻겠어요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 겁나 장난 아니네요..
<nymph> 다들 컴퓨터 박사 학위인가요?
<nymph> 대단한데..
<Seony> 맨 오른쪽 머리숫 좀 없으신 박사는, 미국 내에서 수많은 상을 휩쓴 박사 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> nymph: 다는 아니고, 2명만 컴퓨터 박사
<Seony> 나머지는 교육학
<Seony> 내가 교육대학에서 일하니까..
<nymph> http://labs.systemv.pe.kr/ko/whois
<Seony> nymph: 안나오는데
<nymph> 최근에 내가 만든것들...
<nymph> 악~~
<nymph> 해외 사이트 차단.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> nginx 에 GeoIP 모듈 올려서 국내만 접속 하도록 해놔서 그래요.. 잠시만요..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 울집 프록시 서버가 에러 보여주네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 내일 한시간 정전 계획 되어있어서 아침 7시까지 사무실 고고씽... 귀찮네요
<ahoops_> ㅋ 정전
<nymph> Seony: 함 다시 해봐여~
<Seony> 냉장고만한 UPS 2대가 가동 중이긴 한데...
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 시큐리티 코드가 자꾸 틀리대
<nymph> 오... 해외라 뭔가 있나..
<nymph> 저거는 세션으로 하는건데..
<Seony> 대소문자 구분하나보구나
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> http://labs.systemv.pe.kr/ko/wst
<nymph> 이런거나
<nymph> http://labs.systemv.pe.kr/ko/yslow
<nymph> 이런게..
<nymph> 매우 중요하지요..
<Seony> 근데 소문자 안보여주면서 왜 대소문자는 구문해놨어
<autowiz2015> mis 라고 봅니다 -_-;;
<nymph> 웹 개발할때에 성능 테스트를 도대채 어떻게 할건지가 중요한데 저게 바로 성능테스트 해주는거.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<nymph> Seony: 아... 저거 Seed 에 소문자 없는 모양..
<Seony> 성능테스트 이거는 예쁘다
<nymph> 넣어놔야지.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> Seony:  사실 크롬 확장으로 다 있는건데, 웹으로 구현해 봤어요..
<autowiz2015> 크롬 개발자 도구에서도 비슷한걸 볼 수 는 있습니다만 . 그래프가 더 좋군요
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 오오..
<nymph> 저게 크롬꺼를 그냥 웹으로 구현한거예요..
<nymph> 웹으로 구현한게 꽤 있는데
<nymph> 그걸 가져다가
<Seony> nymph: 혹시 여기 채널에 예전에 들어와서 맨날 죽치던 MK라고 알아?
<autowiz2015> 으음...
<nymph> CodeIgniter + HTML5 + JQuery + CSS
<nymph> 로 포팅한거예요..
<ahoops_> 그래프가 이뽀요~
<autowiz2015> 울 회사 홈피 403 에러 가 제일 많은 시간을 차지 하네요 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> PHP 로 외부 명령어를 실행하면 안되기 때문에
<nymph> 사실 PHP 에서 CURL로 뒷단 서버에 요청을 해요.
<nymph> 뒷단 서버는 Python Flask 로 간단히 구현..
<autowiz2015> 서니님 mk 랑 종종 연락 되십니까?
<nymph> 뒷단 서버는 외부 접속 차단해서 로컬에서만 접속하도록 해놨구요.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> mk 님?
<nymph> 모르겠는데요.
<Seony> autowiz2015: 지금 하와이 와있어요
<autowiz2015> 아 갔군요..
<Seony> nymph: 아 ㅇㅋ  모르면 됐어.  혹시 아나 싶어서...
<Seony> autowiz2015: 한국에서 사고 많이 쳤어요?
<autowiz2015> 뭐 많이 힘들었나 보더라구요
<nymph> 뭐하던 분이시길래... 사고를...
<Seony> 네.  잘사는 집이었는데 완전 쫄딱 망했거든요..
<nymph> 아..
<Seony> 자가용으로 BMW 끌고다니던 애가, 이제는 버스타고 다녀야할 정도라..
<nymph> Seony: 내일은 짐싸보고
<nymph> 필요한거 있는지 체크해서 쇼핑이나 할까 합니다.
<Seony> nymph: 왠만한건 여기도 다 있으니까, 쇼핑 전 목록이나 보내줘
<nymph> 그리고 월요일날에는 여행자 수표 교환 및 얼마정도의 달러 현금을 바꿀려구하구요..
<Seony> 여기가 더 싼게 있으면 얘기해줄테니까
<autowiz2015> 써니님 보통 식사는 어떤걸로 하시나요? 한식 중식 일식 미식?
<nymph> 아.. 그냥 간단한 옷가지들이요..
<nymph> 인터넷 보니까 옷은 한국께 질이 좋다고해서요.. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> nymph: 주목적이 뭐세요? 이번에 가시는 목적요~
<nymph> 특히나 속옷.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> autowiz2015: 하와이는 쌀밥이 주식이거든요.  한식이라고 하긴 그렇지만, 동양식을 먹죠 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> ahoops_: 영어 배우러요.
<autowiz2015> 네~ ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 아항 네 ㅋ
<Seony> autowiz2015: 어딜가든 밥 달라면 다 줘요 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 그래서 가면 일단 핸드폰 무제한 걸루 할려구요..
<Seony> nymph: 뭐 옷 같은거야 그렇긴 하지만, 가격은 여기가 훨씬 싸다는 점을 기억해
<nymph> 그래서 학원가는 시간 빼고는 핸드폰으로 영어나 좀 배워볼려구요..
<Seony> 난 폴로 가격이 몇십만원이나 하는 줄은 여기 와서 처음 알았는데..
<nymph> 쉽게 말해서 실습이라는 거지ㅕ.. ㅋ
<nymph> 암튼 짐싸는것도 찍어 보여드릴께요.
<nymph> 내일 오후쯤에 들어올듯.. ㅋ
<nymph> 오전에는 퍼질러 자야하고. ㅋ
<ahoops_> nymph: 클럽을 열심히 다니세요.
<ahoops_> 그러면 영어를 진짜 잘해야겠구나 하는 결심이 굳게 서실듯;;
<autowiz2015> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> ahoops_: 클럽은 뭐... 일단 외국인 울렁증이 심하기 때문에.. 그게 걱정..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 패스트푸드점만 가도 느낄거에요
<nymph> 전화로는 그래도 뭐.
<Seony> 걔네들 일하기 귀찮아서 말 조낸 빠르고..
<autowiz2015> 하와이는 하와이 일테니까요 ^^
<nymph> 항공기 예약, 호텔 예약 뭐 그런거... 정도는 할수 있을듯..
<ahoops_> 예약따위 중요치 않아요. 결국엔 최종보스는 클럽;;
<nymph> 믄제는 술을 못 마신다는.. 먹으면 않됨요..
<nymph> 아직 간 회복된지 얼마 않되서요.. ㅋ
<Seony> 끊겼네 ㅋ
<Seony> 와서 소다 한박스 사다놓고 마시면 나처럼 될텐데 ㅋ
<nymph> 와이파이 되고 있는데 랜선 꼽으니 바로 끊기는.... ㅡ.ㅡ
<ahoops_> 한국처럼 술 편하게 먹기 힘드니깐 술좋아하시면 좀 답답하실지도..
<Seony> nymph: 와서 소다 한박스 사서 맨날 마셔 ㅋ
<nymph> 댕길 학원 가격이 어케 되는지 알아봐야겠네..
<nymph> 3달 댕길텐데.. 설마 500 들겠음..
<nymph> CPC 쪽으로 갈려고 하는중니데. ㅋ
<Seony> nymph: 웹사이트 주소 알지?
<nymph> Seony: 하와이유학닷컴이요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 거기서 어학교 클릭하면 나와
<Seony> 제일 싼데랑 비싼데가 2배 차이 나네
<Seony> 여행자 보험은 꼭 들어놔
<Seony> 병원비 상상을 초월한다 ㅋ
<Seony> 보험 없는 상태에서 혹시라도 아프게 되면 그날로 짐싸서 가야한다고 생각하면 되는거야
<nymph> 여행자 보험?
<nymph> 그렇군요...
<nymph> 그것도 알아봐야겠네요..
<Seony> 하와이유학 사이트에 있어
<nymph> 오늘 내일 졸라 바쁘네요..
<nymph> 가서 입학할라면
<nymph> 사진도 있어야 하네.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 영문 잔고 증명서...
<Seony> 잔고증명서는 필요없는데
<nymph> 어짜피 통장 만들거니까 저걸루 하고.. ㅋ
<Seony> 그거는 왜?
<nymph> 여기 홈페이지에 그리 나오는데요..
<Seony> 아... 그건 유학비자 받아서 오는 애들 얘기고,
<Seony> 관광은 필요없어
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 그냥 놀다 가라는거네.. .ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 왜냐면, 대사관에서 비자받을 때부터 잔고증명서 요구하거든
<Seony> 무조건 학비가 싸거나 비싼데로 가는 것보다는,
<Seony> 첫달은 싼데 가보고, 둘째달은 비싼데 가보고 그래
<Seony> 여기저기 옮겨다니는 것도 재밌을 거야
<nymph> 그렇군요~
<nymph> 3개월치 한꺼번에 하는게 아니군요!!
<Seony> 그렇게 해도 되지만, 뭐 굳이 그럴 필요는 없잖아
<nymph> 일단 여행자 보험이 문제네요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 이거 얼른 해야겠네요...
<Seony> 하와이 유학에서 여행자 보험 대행해줘
<nymph> 잘 모르는건데...
<nymph> 여기서 준비할거는 여행자 보험 하나
<nymph> 나머진 현지에 가서 할려구 하거든요..
<nymph> 그래도 하와이유학에서 해줄라나..
<Seony> 여행자보험 페이지 클릭하면 기간별로 가격 쭉 나와
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> 지금 그거 보고 있어요.
<nymph> 보니까 동부화재랑 연동된거 같아보여서요..
<Seony> 연동된다기보다는,
<Seony> 하와이에서 보상이 수월해서 그런거야
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 원래는 AIG가 보상받는건 최고로 수월한데, 옛날에 망하고 없어지고 다른 미국 보험사들도 많이 없어졌거든
<Seony> 그나마 저게 나아
<nymph> 그럼 월요일날에 하와이유학닷컴에 문의를...
<nymph> 게시판에 글을 일단 남겨야겠군요!
<ahoops_> 선글라스!!
<nymph> 선글라스는 필요 없
<Seony> 필요할텐데 ㅋ
<nymph> ?
<Seony> 태양이 얼마나 강한지 아직 몰라서 그럴 거야
<ahoops_> 그거없으면 살기 힘들것같은데;;
<nymph> 눈이 나빠서 썬글라스 쓰면 앞이 안보임요..
<nymph> 약한걸루 하나 만들까.. ㅋ
<Seony> 여기 사람들이 썬글라스를 생활필수품으로 쓰는게 이유가 있는거거든
<nymph> 아.. 그렇군요..
<Seony> 패션으로 쓰는게 아냐
<nymph> 히야.. 졸라 빡시다.. 일주일 금방 가겠다..
<nymph> 내일 짐 다 싸놔야지...
<Seony> 나중에 백내장 걸리지 않을려고 쓰는거지
<Seony> ㅋ
<nymph> 여행자 수표랑 달러 현금도 만들어야 하고
<nymph> 졸라 빡시네...
<ahoops_> 여기도 새벽에 해뜨면 바로 다들 선글라스 쓰고 댕기는;;
<Seony> ahoops_: 하도 벗었다썼다하기 귀찮아서, 여기는 날이 흐려도 그냥 써요
<nymph> 모자나 한게 사갔고...
<ahoops_> 쓰레빠도 챙기세요!
<nymph> 에잉.. 그건 현지에서.. ㅋ
<Seony> 그리고 썬글라스 목적이... 시선을 가리는 역할도 하더라구요
<nymph> 오 +_+
<nymph> 좋네요.. 필수품!
<Seony> 쪼리는 현지에서 구입..
<ahoops_> Seony: 안심하고 탐색가능.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋ_ㅋ
<Seony> 그거 쓰고 여자들 구경하면 재밌죠
<Seony> 그래서, 눈알이 안보이는 썬글라스는 필수!
<Seony> 특히 오클리 ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 할거 많네..
<nymph> 오늘 방청소도 해야하고...
<nymph> 짐을 싸야겠다.. 먼저..
<ahoops_> 쓰레빠 반바지는 거지같아도 선글라스는 좋은거 끼어야죠!
<nymph> 그리고 일주일을 필요한 경비나 보험 가입에 쏟아붇고...
<nymph> 쓰레빠도 현지에서 구입
<nymph> 아참..
<nymph> 그거 필요 없나요?
<Seony> ahoops_: 저는 선글라스는 무조건 편한거 써요.  오클리에서 5년전에 산거 아직도 쓰고다닌다죠..
<nymph> 노트북 + 디카 들고 가는데... 그거 한국에서 들고 간거라고 증명할 뭐 그런거..
<nymph> 안그러면 외국에서 한국들어올때 세관들 헷깔릴거 같은데..
<Seony> nymph: 내가 알기로는 출국할 떄 이미 세관에서 다 알고있따던데
<nymph> 한국에서 들고 나간건지 외국에서 사가지고 들어온건지...
<nymph> 긍가요..
<Seony> 걔네들 완전 인간 스캐너라서, 사람 한 번 쭉 훑으면 바로 안다더라.
<Seony> 보통 사람은 잡지도 않는대
<nymph> 개뻥!! 그런게 어딨음!!!
<ahoops_> 디카 얼마이상짜리는 등록해야해요.
<nymph> 100만짜리 미만이라.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 노트북은, 자판에 한글 새겨져있으면 굳이 안해도 될테고.
<nymph> 노트북도 100만 미만...
<ahoops_> 그러시면 안하셔도 될듯.ㅋ
<nymph> 디카 LCD에 한글 나오면 그것도 안해도 될듯.. ㅋ
<nymph> 그럼 문제 없네.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 디카도 어제 정검받아왔어요.. ㅋ
<nymph> 클리닝도 다하고.. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<nymph> 삼각대도 가지고 갈 예정
<Seony> 디카도 점검을 받는구나 ㅋ
<nymph> Seony: CCD 에 먼지가 끼어서 사진찍으면 데드 픽셀처럼 보여서요..
<ahoops_> 가기전에 가장행복;; 가시면 어버버;; 저도 몇년째 어버버 ㅠㅠ;
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> CCD 먼지는 디카 분해해야 해서요.. 집에서는 못해요...
<Seony> 저는 출장 가는거 한달전인데도 너무 귀찮아 죽겠는데..
<Seony> 난 역시 방콕족
<nymph> 출장 어데로 가요?
<nymph> 얼마나 있다옴?
<Seony> 9월 첫주에 뉴저지 갔따가 1주일 머무르고,
<nymph> 헉~
<Seony> 돌아오면 동생이 한국에서 하와이로 1주일간 휴가를 오거든.. 같이 놀아주다가,
<nymph> 나 냅두고 어딜가요? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 1주일 후에 돌아가면, 난 또 스위스로 1주일 출장
<Seony> nymph: ㅎㅎ 나 직장인이야.  어차피 일해야돼
<ahoops_> nymph: 아 클럽을 다니시면 되요!
<nymph> ahoops_: 클럽 못가 죽은 귀신 있으요?
<nymph> 클럽 별루 않좋아해요..
<nymph> 시끄럽고... 술마셔야 되구.. 담배냄새나고
<ahoops_> 아 그런쪽 안좋아하시는군요~
<nymph> Seony: 집하고 핸펀하고 위치만 좀 알켜주면 나머진 제가 알아서 해볼께요..
<autowiz2015> ahoops 님은 클럽에 완전 꼽히신듯합니다.
<nymph> 어짜피 혼자 힘으로 해야하는것들이라..
<Seony> nymph: 나머지?
<nymph> 위치만 알면 뭐.. 영어는 뭐.. 대충해도 다 알아 쳐먹을테지.. ㅋ
<Seony> 아... 아직 앞으로 한달이나 남았는데 뭐..
<ahoops_> autowiz2015: 그런것보다 클럽쪽이 오픈마인드라 이야기하기 좋을때가 많아요..
<nymph> 다음주 25일이라니까요.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<nymph> 9월 25일이 아니라
<nymph> 다음주 25일요!!!!!
<Seony> 걱정마.  출장은 9일날 가니까
<nymph> 암튼... 그래도 최대한 혼자 힘으로.. ㅋㅋ
<nymph> 가서 해야할 일도 계획을 새워야겠어요..
<nymph> 일단 핸펀을 개통하고... 그리고나서...
<nymph> 은행을 가야하는데.. 그건 담날...
<nymph> 하와이 지도 같은거 어데 없나...
<Seony> 지도는 많아.
<Seony> 와이키키 가면 공짜로 널렸어
<nymph> Seony: 님 집하고 와이키키는 가까워요?
<Seony> 아마 첫날은 피곤해서 아무 것도 못할거야.
<Seony> 가까워
<nymph> 그렇군요..
<nymph> 집이 문제네..
<nymph> ㅋ
<nymph> Seony 님에게 앵겨야지.. ㅋ
<Seony> 근데, 도착하는 날이 일요일이고 난 다음날 출근을 해야하기 때문에,
<Seony> 일단 첫날 왠만하면 다 해결해야할거야
<nymph> 은행은 일요일날에 않 열 잖아요?
<Seony> 안열지.  한국인 직원 있는 지점으로 가면 돼
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 지점은 일요일에도 열어요?
<nymph> 신기하네.. ㅋ
<Seony> 아니, 월요일날
<nymph> ㅇㅋ
<nymph> 그럼 그렇게 하고..
<nymph> 일요일날에 쵀대한 가능한게..
<Seony> 폰이랑 집 알아보는 정도
<nymph> 짐 풀기, 핸펀 가입(아이폰 가지고 감), 대충 지리 익히기...
<nymph> 아.. 집~
<nymph> ㅋ
<nymph> 아.. 그분 놓친게 아깝~
<nymph> 빨랑 했음 좋았을 것을.. 아까비.. ㅋ
<Seony> 아직 100% 결정은 안됐으니까, 내일 다시 알려줄께
<nymph> 땡스~
<nymph> 여행자 보험은 진짜 미쳐 생각을 못했네요..
<nymph> 어디 다치고 그러면 바로 귀국이라니..
<nymph> 글케 비싸나...
<nymph> 실감이 않나네요..
<Seony> 손가락 다쳤는데, 만약 의사가 반창고 붙여주면 몇십만원 나온다고 생각하면 돼
<Seony> 간호사가 붙여주면 좀 싸게 나오고.
<nymph> 후시딘하고 밴드좀 사가야겠군요..
<nymph> 아.. 있을라나..
<Seony> 유학생들 수기 읽어보면 잘 알 수 있는데, 보험 새로 들어야할 시기에 꾸물대다가 어느날 밤에 자기 와이프가 배가 아프다는 소리 듣고 순간 든 생각은,
<Seony> 와이프가 걱정되는게 아니라, 만약 맹장이면 한국 돌아가야하는데... 라더라고 ㅎㅎ
<nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 수술비가 엄청난 모양..
<Seony> 맹장 수술하면 한 천만원 나올껄
<nymph> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Seony> 여행자 보험 3개월이면 얼마 안하니가 들어놔
<nymph> 네
<nymph> 여행자보험은 예산에서 제외.
<nymph> 뱅기값으로 이미 150만 나갔으니..
<nymph> 나머지 돈으로 계산해서.. ㅋ
<nymph> 그걸로 다해야할 판. ㅋ
<nymph> 이러다 하와이에서 아이폰5S 볼 수 도 있겠네요. ㅋ
<Seony> 9월 10일날 발표한다고는 하더라고.
<Seony> 근데 하와이는 바로 안나와.  좀 기다려야돼
<nymph> 하와이는 물가가 비싸다고 들었어요.
<Seony> 섬이잖아.  비쌀 수 밖에 없지
<nymph> 미국 사람들도 하와이가서 혀를 내두를 정도라고..
<nymph> 본토에서 죄다 가지고 오다보니..
<Seony> 그걸 합리화하기 위해서, 여기 사는 사람들은 이렇게 말해
<Seony> "지상낙원에서 살려면 그 정도는 감수해야한다"
<nymph> 오~ ㅋㅋ 그럴사 하네요. ㅋ
<Seony> 나는 이렇게 말하지
<Seony> "날씨만 지상낙원"
<Seony> 날씨는 진짜 좋아
<nymph> 암튼 내일까지 짐싸는거 완료해야..ㅋ
<Seony> 뭐 아직 1주일이나 남았잖아
<nymph> 주장에는 할일 많아서요.
<nymph> 자동차도 파킹 처리 해야하고
<nymph> 차를 그냥 팔까..
<nymph> 2천만원 받을 수있는데.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<nymph> 에고.. 저녁 먹어야 겠습니다. 다들 즐거운 밤, 저녁 시간 되세요~
<nymph> 오늘 여기서 빠잉~
<Seony> 나도 이만 잠자러
<nymph> ㅇㅇ
<nymph> Seony 내일은 출근?
<Seony> 아침에만 잠깐 가는거야
<autowiz2015> 저도 저녁이요. 좋은 하루들 도세요
<autowiz2015> 되세요
<Seony> UPS 상태만 확인하러..
<nymph> 그렇군요..
<Seony> autowiz2015: 좋은하루 되세요
<nymph> 그럼 오후에 뵈여~ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅋ
<Seony> 수고
<nymph> 아니지.. 여기선 저녁.. ㅋ
<nymph> 넵!
<jasonjang> autowiz2015, 퇴근 않해요?
<autowiz2015> 좀더 잘 먹고 살려고 발버둥 치다보니 아직 회사네요 하하
<jasonjang> 하하하
<autowiz2015> 주말 잘 지내고 계신지요
<jasonjang> 예, 그럭저럭            여신 족! 지나는 길에 봤는데, 줄 서서 기다리는 손님이 많아서 엄두도 못냈어요.
<jasonjang> 전화 번화 안바뀌었지요?
<autowiz2015> 예 안바뀌었을 겁니다.
<jasonjang> 아니, 오즈님 전번
<autowiz2015> 여신족발 저도 퇴근하자마자 달려가야 자리 있었던듯 하네요
<jasonjang> 예
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-18
<autowiz2015> 윈도우즈는 너무 어려워요 T.T
<autowiz2015> 이런 천하의 바보같은 ... 실컷 수정 작업하고 . 이전OS 백업해놓고 . 부팅은 백업해놓은 OS 로 부팅했네요
<sungyo> 안녕하세요~ 오랜만에 들립니다~
<sungyo> Seony : owncloud 버전 몇 쓰시는지 여쭤봐도 되나요?
<sungyo> 음. ST2 자체에서 sftp 지원 플러그인이 있네요?
<sungyo> 혹시 st3 써보신분 계신가요?
<nymph> 어이쿠..
<nymph> 방청소하고 이것저것 하다보니 벌써 오후 4시네.. ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 전 한국이라 앞서가는 5시이네요~ ㅎㅎ
<nymph> sungyo: 저도 한국이예요~ ^^
<nymph> 4시 50분
<sungyo> 아. 외국이신줄 알았어요.
<nymph> sungyo: 일주일 있으면 외국 될거예요~ ^^
<sungyo> 어디로 가세요?
<nymph> sungyo: 하와이여~
<nymph> ㅋ
<sungyo> 음.
<sungyo> 놀러가시나욘?
<sungyo> 나요?
<nymph> 음.. 놀기도하고 공부도하고요
<sungyo> 공부요?
<nymph> 영어요
<sungyo> 아.....^^
<sungyo> 좋으시겠어요~
<nymph> 좋긴요... 돈 깨지는 거지요~
<nymph> ㅋ
<sungyo> 아. 생각치도 못한 벌래가 서버에서 기어다니고 있었어요.
<nymph> 어떤 벌렌가요?
<cai_> 워싱턴 DC 근처로 오시는분은 안계신가요..
<nymph> cai_: 워싱터 dc 라면.. 동부 아닌가요?
<cai_> 그렇습니다
<sungyo> shell script에서 이전에 버그를 잡는다고 건들였는데 그게 버그가 되버렸어요.
<nymph> 아.. 그 이야기근요
<sungyo> 이전에는 잘 됬거든요. ㅡ,.ㅡa
<nymph> ahoops_: 하이여~
<ahoops_> nymph: 안녕하세요~
<nymph> 오늘도 무척 덥네요.. ㅋ
<ahoops_> 네 한국덥다고하더군요 ㅋ
<nymph> ahoops_:  거기는 않 덥나요?
<ahoops_> 덥죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<nymph> 거긴 습도도 높죠?
<ahoops_> 일년내내 더운데 5월이 힘든것같아요.
<ahoops_> 습도는 음 컴터 한달 안켜면 보드 녹습니다;;
<sungyo> 리눅스 서버에서 마땅히 돌려볼만한 맘에 드는 클라우드 서비스가 없어요 '-'a
<sungyo> owncloud는 버그도 자꾸 나고...... 폴더 지정 해놓아도 클라우딩 안될때도 있구요.
<ahoops_> sungyo: 오랜만이에요~
<sungyo> 네~
<sungyo> 요즘 영어공부한다고 정신이 팔려서요...( _ _)
<nymph> 유칼립투스..
<ahoops_> 흐흐
<nymph> 유칼립투스 + 칩프..
<nymph> DevOps
<sungyo> nymph: 혹시 그건 새로 나온 클라우딩 서비스인가요??
<nymph> 유칼립투스요?
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> '-'a
<nymph> 아녀..
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nymph> 오래전에 나왔는데요.
<sungyo> 아. 그래요?
<nymph> 아마존이랑 호환되고..
<nymph> 아마존 api 도 있고 그래요..
<sungyo> 치프는 우뭐에요?
<nymph> systemv configuration tool 이요..
<sungyo> 오오. 진짜 유칼립투스 크라우드가 나오네요/
<nymph> system
<nymph> 설정이나 이런걸 원격에서 할수 있게 해주는 툴
<nymph> 다량의 서버에 한꺼번에 뭔가를 할때 좋죠..
<sungyo> 아. 이건..오픈스택같은 플렛폼인건가요?
<nymph> 초창기 클라우드 시절에
<nymph> 3파전이였어요..
<sungyo> 저는 그냥 개인 서버에 돌릴 소형 클라우드 솔루션을 생각을 한거라서요..( " ")
<nymph> 오픈스택 vs 유칼립투스 vs 오픈네블라
<nymph> 유칼립투스는 오픈스택보다 오래 됐을 거예요..
<nymph> Saas 부터시작해서 지금은 Iaas 도 지원하구요..
<nymph> 유칼립투스는 Private Cloud Platform 이구요..
<nymph> 오픈스택은 Enterprise 지향이구요..
<nymph> 유칼립투스랑 치프로 플랫폼을 구성하면
<nymph> IT 업무에 혁명을 가져다 줄수 있지요. ㅋ
<nymph> DevOps 가 가능해진다는 뭐.. 그런 이야기..
<sungyo> 클라이언트는 어때요...?
<nymph> 클라이언트는 아무거나 라고 되어있지만 뭐.. 리눅스 아니겠어요..
<nymph> 클라우드에서 클라이언트가 중요한가...
<nymph> 아무 상관 없는데요.. ㅋ
<sungyo> 음. 이거 왠지 거창해져버릴거 같은데요. '-'a
<nymph> 보통 클라우드 제대로 할라면 컴퓨터 4대정도는 있어야 '아~ 좀 할만하구나~~ ' 한다는..
<sungyo> 저는 개인 저장소 수준이라서요....( _ _)
<sungyo> 클라이언트와 동기화만 잘 되면 되는데 이건......크네요.
<ahoops_> 걍 rsync ㅠ
<ahoops_> 클라우드는 제가 잘 몰라서 그러는데요.
<sungyo> 예. rsync로 짜는게 낳겠어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 보통 파일단위 동기화인가요?
<ahoops_> 클라우드 머지 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 아 이거 진짜 따로 돌리는게 낳겠어요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 우분투에서 GUI로 파이썬 코딩하는데 만만한 편집기가 뭐가 있을까요?
<ahoops_> 그놈에디터인가 그거도 심플하지 않나요?
<sungyo> 그러니까.......  GUI python 코딩이요.
<ahoops_> 이해를 못하겟어요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> GUI 어플을 위한 파이썬 라이블러리를 말씀하시는건지 에디터 그 자체를 말씀하시는건지 잘 모르겠어요;
<ahoops_> GUI로 파이선 코딩.. 이말이 좀 어려워요.
<sungyo> 예. gui 어플이요.
<ahoops_> 파이선으로 어플 작성하실건데, 왁꾸를 GUI로 만드시고 싶으신거죠?
<sungyo> 예예~ 그거요~~~^^
<ahoops_> 네.. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> wxpython 이거는 싫으세요?
<sungyo> 보통 뭘 많이들 쓰시나 궁금해서요~
<ahoops_> 전 파이썬으로 gui 인터페이스를 만든경우가 딱 한번있는데 그때 저거썼어요. ㅋ
<ahoops_> 그러고 보니 그이후로 파이선으로 코딩해본적도 없군요;;
<ahoops_> 언어명세가 맨날 틀려지는것같아서 쳐다보지도 않습니다 =3
<ahoops_> 클라우드라는걸 좀 찾아보고있는데 애매한 개념이 좀 있는것같군요..
<ahoops_> 대개 포괄적이네요.
<ahoops_> nymph: nymph님.
<ahoops_> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20120507103417
<ahoops_> 이정도 개념이 맞는건가요?
<Seony> 다들 가셨나보네요
<sungyo> 전 저녁좀...
<ahoops_> 심심하신분?
<ahoops_> 계신가요?
<sungyo> 허이쿠...저녁 먹고 왔습니다.
<autowiz2015> 하드가 너무 느려서
<autowiz2015> 윈7 파티션 째로 다른하드로 마이그레이션 하는데 하루 걸렸네요 T.T
<autowiz2015> 좋은 하루 되십시요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오늘도 즐겁고 행복한 하루 되세요
<autowiz2015> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-11
<readytoact> ;;; 노하이
<readytoact> 회의감
<readytoact> OTL...
<autowiz> 감축 드림 , 회의 고고싱 하셔요~
<samahui_TP> 즐겁고 유쾌한 하루 보내세요. 저도 회의 갑니다~
<bluedusk|P7120> 안녕하셔요 (__)
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요? 만날 때마, 오랫만이네요. !
<bluedusk|P7120> jasonjang,  넴 오랬만이에요 (__)
<jasonjang> 여름이 가는게 느껴지네요. ^^
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 왼쪽 전방 십자인대 파열로
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅠ_ㅠ
<autowiz> 아이고 어쩌시다가
<jasonjang> 헐~ 어쩌다가? 그리 큰...우..    수영장 미끄럼틀에서 미끄럼대없이, 수직 강하?
<bluedusk|P7120> 농구하다가요.-ㅅ-
<ipeter> dkdlrh
<ipeter> 아이고.
<ipeter> 크게 다치셨네요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk|P7120> 그나마 완전 파열 아닌게 다행이긴 한데
<bluedusk|P7120> 이것도 다담주에 다시 보고 제대로 안붙으면 수술을해야 하는.ㅠ
<jasonjang> 오~ 그나마 *아주 좀* 다행이네요.
<bluedusk|P7120> jasonjang, 그러게요.;
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅠ_ㅠ
<jasonjang> 언제 그랬어요? 꼼짝 못하니 참 많이 불편하겠어요. 외과환자들이 대부분 그렇치만, 먹을 것도 그렇고...ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 2주전에
<bluedusk|P7120> 그리고 오늘 출근햇어요. ㅎ
<jasonjang> 컹~
<jasonjang> 환자가 아닌게야~ ㄷㄷㄷ, 암튼 2주 고생했지만, 앞으로 2주 아주 많이 조심하세요. 그 후에도...'이러다 굳어 버리는 거 아냐' 싶을 정도로 쓰지 말아야 단단히 붙어요.
<jasonjang> 내 비록 같은 경험은 없지만, 자주 봐서 잘 압니다.
<bluedusk|P7120> jasonjang, 어차피 단순 십자인대 파열이 아니라서요..ㅠ
<Markers> 안녕하세요!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 아 피터님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 저 출장좀..
<autowiz> 담에 뵈요~~
<ipeter> 아앗!
<ipeter> 오토위즈님!
<ipeter> 자리 비우시는건가요?!
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 조심히 다녀오세요!
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎ 스탠드 불 끈다는게 멀티탭을 내려버렸어요. 제자리 작업하던 컴퓨터 다 꺼버리고 노트북들만 살아남았군요 ㅜㅜ
<Ferendevelop> samahui_WS: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> samahui_WS: 헉..
<ipeter> 사마휘님 mlb좋아하시나요?
<ipeter> samahui_WorldSeries
<ipeter> 이제 한달정도 남았네요. 포스트 시즌이요.
<samahui_WS> workstation
<samahui_WS> 물론 야구는 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 하지만 NBA를 더 좋아라하죠
<ipeter> 점심먹고 오겠습니다.
<ipeter> 즐거운 점심 되세요.
<samahui_WS>  일찍 가시는군요. 즐거운 점심시간 되세요
<samahui_WS> 저도 점심 먹고 올께요. 남은 하루 즐겁게들 보내세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> hello world!
<monos> 안녕하세요
<_[myth> 안녕 왈도!
<razGon_web> 헉. 돌아와보니 아무도...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> bye world !!
<bluedusk|P7120> nevermind world~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~ 월요일답게 정신없이 지나가는 하루군요.
<bluedusk|P7120> 저야 뭐 항상.;
<bluedusk|P7120> 하는거 없이 지나가서.;
<samahui_TP> 해야할 일 안하고 주말을 보내버린 대가죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 맥북에어를 사게 되었는데. 집에서 외부모니터와 키보드를 장착해서 작업하게 하려는데요.
<razGon_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2009957&cate1=861&cate2=881&cate3=1006&cate4=0#bookmark_product_information
<myobot> [링크 제목] 로지텍 K811 + T651 (정품) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<razGon_web> 이거 괜찮을 까요?
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ 비싸네요. 펜타그래프인데.
<monos> 블루투스 키보드 비싸네요
<samahui_TP> 로지텍 블투가 비싼감이 있죠
<samahui_TP> 하지만 전 해피해킹프로2를 추천하는 사악한 1인인지라 ㅎㅎ;;
<LYUSO_THINK2> hello world
<samahui_TP> 조금 저렴한 해피해킹라이트 맥버젼도 있습니다
<bluedusk|P7120> 저도 이번에 회사에서 노트북 바꿔준다고 할때
<bluedusk|P7120> 맥북에어 사달라고 할까 고민중인데요
<autowiz> 라즈곤 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<bluedusk|P7120> 음
<bluedusk|P7120> 혹시 linux에서 7 layer 방화벽 써보신분 계신가요?
<autowiz> 엑트님
<autowiz> 엔신님 블루투스 키보드 보안상 취약할까요?
<autowiz> 암호 칠때는 유선 키보드 쓰는게 나을까요?
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2569184&cate1=863&cate2=895&cate3=1084&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 PCI 무선랜카드 (해외구매) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<monos> 서버에 붙여 놓으면 와이파이 되는거죠?
<razGon_web> autowiz: 조언감사합니다. 다른 것은 어떨까요?
<razGon_web> 앗. 벌써 퇴근시간!!
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 안녕하세요
<monos> Nymph: 님 안녕하세요
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_WS: 님 질문
<samahui_WS> 아까도 인사한거 같은 기분이.. ㅎㅎ ;;
<samahui_WS> 질문은 다른분께 양보할께요 저녁 먹으러 가야되서요 ^^;;
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2569184&cate1=863&cate2=895&cate3=1084&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 PCI 무선랜카드 (해외구매) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<monos> 네
<monos> 식사 하고 오세요
<Nymph> 저건 왜...
<monos> Nymph:
<monos> Nymph: 님 저게 와이파이식으로 다른데 인터넷 되게 해주지는 않쵸?
<monos> Nymph: 그냥 무선랜 카드만 되는거죠 인터넷 받기만 되는거죠?
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<monos> Nymph: 혹시 컴퓨터로에서 와이파이 대게 해주는건 없을까요?
<samahui_WS> 무선랜카드가 AP모드를 지원하면 됩니다
<samahui_WS> 그걸 먼저 확인해보시고
<Nymph> 근데 그게 필요해요?
<samahui_WS> 구글에서 무선랜카드 AP모드 로 검색해보세요
<samahui_WS> 같이 밥먹을 사람이 늦어서 이제 갑니다. 즐거운 저녁식사들 하세요 ~
<monos> 다나와에서 아무리 찾아도 안나오네요
<monos> Nymph: 컴퓨터 서버 1대를 365일 틀어 두는데요 여기서 와이파이도 같이 사용하고 싶어서요
<Nymph> 그거 구매하고
<Nymph> 다시 리눅스에서 드라이버 잡고
<Nymph> 이것저것 해주고 할라면 골치 아프실텐데요.
<monos> Nymph: 네 그게 문제에요
<monos> Nymph: 제품이 있다고 해도 드라이버 잡고 구동하는거도 문제네요
<monos> Nymph: 그래도 한번해보고 싶어서 제품을 찾고 있어요
<bluedusk|P7120> monos, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-setting-wireless-access-point/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Debian / Ubuntu Linux: Setup Wireless Access Point (WAP) with Hostapd
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 퇴근합니다 .수고들 하셔요
<monos> 마우스 더블클릭현상 마우스 버튼 수명이 다 되어서 그런거죠?
<samahui_TP> 스위치 수명이 다된 경우가 대부분이죠
<samahui_TP> 마우스바닦면을 세개 두세변 때려주면 임시로나마 고쳐지는 경우가 있다는데 어짜피 마우스는 소모품이니 적당하게 쓰고 새로 구입하세요
<samahui_TP> 전 다시 일하러~
<autowiz> 저도 xp 컴이 더블클릭 현상이 있네요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 보통은 수명이 다 한 마우스가 그렇게 되죠.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 옴론스위치 사서 갈아넣으시면 엄청 오래갑니다.
<monos> LYUSO_THINK2: 님 제가 혼자 교체할려고 납땜할려고 하다가 버튼1개랑 마우스 1개 날려 먹었습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> .......
<monos> LYUSO_THINK2: 버튼이 안 빠져서 납땜기 대고 힘주어서 버튼 빼는데 동박이 떨어졌어요
<LYUSO_THINK2> monos, 음 운이 안좋으셨던게 아닐 까 하는 생각이 듭니다........
<monos> LYUSO_THINK2: 남땜하는 둥근 원이랑 같이 버튼 3다리가 빠지더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 원래는 그게 석션으로 납을 다 빨아들이는 등의 과정을 거쳐야 하니..
<LYUSO_THINK2> monos, 으아아앙아ㅏㄱ........ 심각하게 망가져 버리셨네요.
<monos> LYUSO_THINK2: 납흡입기로 흡입했는데요
<monos> LYUSO_THINK2: 아무튼 쉬운 작업이 아니더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네 좀 어렵죠.......
<monos> 동박만 안 떨어지고 버튼만 빠지면 쉽게 하겠는데 그게 잘안되요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 다리까지 절단하고 뭐 그래야죠....
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아니면 마우스를 새로 사는게 방법이긴 한데....
<monos> 그리고 ㅇ옴론 제펜 버튼 넣을때도 잘못하면 동박이 떨어지겠더라구요
<monos> 근체에 납땜 잘하는 사람 있으면 부탁하고 싶음
<monos> 버튼 1개랑 지금 마우스 1개 있긴한데 납땜기가 구린건지 내 실력으론 못하겠어요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네에.....
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 아이패드나 아이폰 보면 전부 듀얼코어 자나요? A7-A9 까지 봐도 다 듀얼인데요
<monos> Work^Seony: 그런데 쿼드코어 안드로이드나 안드로이드 테블릿보다 성능이더 좋아요?
<monos> 클럭도 많이 낮던데 한번도 안써봐서 어느정도 성능인지 무지 궁금해지네요
<Work^Seony> 듀얼인데 성능이 더 안좋다뇨?
<monos> 아이패드나 아이폰이 안드로이드 쿼드 코어 보다 성능이 나쁜가요?
<monos> 아이패드 레티나 같은거 보면 듀얼코어자나요
<Work^Seony> 하드웨어적인 측면으로 봤을 때는 안드로이드 태블릿들이 더 좋은걸 달았을 거에요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 문제는 소프트웨어가 그 성능들을 제대로 뽑아주질 못한다는거죠...
<monos> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2273622&cate1=224&cate2=38768&cate3=53984&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] APPLE 아이패드 에어 (16GB) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<monos> 듀얼코어 1.4G 밖에 안되는데 해상도는 엄청 높아요
<monos> 2048*1536
<Work^Seony> 레티나라서 그래요
<Work^Seony> 실제로 눈에 보이는 해상도는 1024x768일껄요
<monos> 애플은 하드웨어 성능 낮은거 같은데요 동영상 4K 재생도 되나봐요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 글쎄요.  안되지 않을까요?
<monos> 저는 몰랏는데요 엔비디아에서도 테블릿도 나오고 ARM도 나온다고 해요
<monos> 국내에서 유통망이 잘 없는거 같고 아마존 같은데서 구매 해야 할거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 네 요즘 너도나도 만들죠... 근데 저는 태블릿은 진짜 별로에요
<Work^Seony> 쓸데도 없고 쓰기에도 참 애매하고...
<monos> 저는 태블릿이 좋은게 한 10인치 정도에서 누워서 동영상 보고 공부 하기도 좋을거 같아서요
<samahui_TP> 엔비디어 테구라는 요즘에 와서야 성능이 괜찮아졌지 예전에는 동영상 재생능력등이 동급에비해 확연히 떨어져 잘 안팔렸었어요. 그래서 안들어오는거죠
<samahui_TP> 쓰기나름이죠
<samahui_TP> 이동이 잦으면 작은게 유용하고 집이나 직장에서 자신의 업무에 맞게 쓴다면 누가뭐래도 화면큰게 편하죠
<Work^Seony> 누워서 태블릿 들고있는게, 안해보셨으면 모릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 애플은 하드웨어 성능이 낮고 가격도 비싼데 사람들한테 인기 좋은 이유를 모르겟네요
<Work^Seony> 은근히 팔 아파요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그리고 누워서 태블릿보는거 은근 팔 많이 아파요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 맞아요
<samahui_TP> 8인치도 아픈데 10인치 무지막지하게 아픕니다
<Work^Seony> monos, 하드웨어 성능도 낮고 가격이 비싼데 인기가 좋으면, 그만한 이유가 있는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하드웨어 성능이 낮다고 구린게 아니랍니다
<monos> 저는 애플 하드웨어 하나도 못써봤거든요
<samahui_TP> 최적화가 잘되어있어서 오히려 하드웨어적으로 고성능으로 보이는 놈들보다 빠릿하죠
<Work^Seony> 제가 안드로이드는 절대로 구매하지 않는 이유와 같죠...
<samahui_TP> 그리고 애플은 타블릿중 유일하게 64비트로 넘어갔자나요
<Work^Seony> 네.  뭐 완전한 64비트는 아니지만요...
<samahui_TP> 안드로이드는 이제사 64비트 나오지만 그조차도 인텔이외의 cpu는 지원이 안되서 다음에나 나올겁니다
<Work^Seony> 애플이라고 마냥 좋은건 아닌데요, 윈도우피씨+안드로이드 환경에 애플 태플릿 쓰시면 아마 애플 욕하실 거에요
<samahui_TP> 그리고 듀얼쿼드 이야기 하기 이전에 애플 아이패드에 들어간 cpu와 안드로이드 진영에 들어가는 놈들이랑 태생이 달라요
<Work^Seony> 네
<samahui_TP> 클럭이나 코어갯수만으로 비교하기에는 부족함이 있죠
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<monos> 제가 지금 원도우피씨 + 리눅스 서버 + 안드로이드 스마트폰인데요
<samahui_TP> 본인이 쓰는 용도에 맞게 사세요
<samahui_TP> 동영상의 경우 애플은 전용 코덱이 있어서 일반적인 동영상은 전환해서 봐야되요
<samahui_TP> 반대로 안드로이드에서 애플용 동영상보려면 코덱을 깔거나 변환하거나 아니면 특정한 플레이어를 설치해야되죠
<samahui_TP> 하지만 기본 어플의 편의성이나 유용성은 애플이 좋아요
<samahui_TP> 안드로이드진영은 어플은 많은데 중복도 많고 엉뚱한 것들도 많죠
<samahui_TP> 뭐 전 지금은 안드로이드 쓰지만 용도에 맞게 골라쓰세요
<samahui_TP> 성능 따지기에는 이미 하드웨어적 발전이 많이 온 단계라 크게 최신 게임 돌리는 용도 아니고서는 비등비등합니다
<samahui_TP> cpu따지시려면 gpu도 따져봐야되고요
<samahui_TP> 같은 쿼드라도 그래픽엔진에 따라서 지원하는 해상도나 동영상품질이 엄청나게 차이나거든요
<samahui_TP> 제가 봤을때 누워서 동영상보고 책읽고 인터넷 좀 하는 용도면 그냥 합리적인 가격의 안드로이드로 가세요
<samahui_TP> 30만원선이면 정말 쓸만한 놈으로 구입가능하실겁니다
<samahui_TP> 아우 졸려 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 일하다 말고 잠깨려 괜시리 끼어들었습니다 ㅎㅎ;; 죄송스럽네요
<samahui_TP> 오늘도 즐겁거운 하루 보내세요~ 전 다시 일하러~
<monos> 그런데 새벽까지 일 하시네요
<samahui_TP> 일도 많고 전 한번 잘될때 몰아서 하는 편이라 야근이 잦죠
<samahui_TP> 정확히 말하면 야근이라기보다는 그냥 잘될때 쭈욱 하고 쉬고 싶을때 만대로 쉬는 속편한 직원입니다.
<samahui_TP> 일 좀 더 하고 올께요. 좀 더 하다가 아침 먹고 와야죠
<Work^Seony> 고생하시네요
<samahui_TP> 고생은요~ 하고 싶은일 하고 있는것만으로도 좋은거죠
<Work^Seony> 그래도 적당히 쉬시면서 하셔야...
<samahui_TP> 안그래도 두시간쯤 자고 왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 일 좀 마무리 짓고 아침먹고 씻고 와야죠
<samahui_TP> 그리고 다시 하루 일과 시작! 입니다
<samahui_TP> Seony님도 힘내시고 오늘하루도 즐겁게 보내세요
<Work^Seony> 넵.  감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 사마휘님도 적당히 쉬시면서 하세요
<samahui_TP> 넵!
<monos> 터미널에서 비어 있지 않은 폴더 강제로 지울려면 rmdir -f 폴더이름 하니깐 안되요
<Work^Seony> -r
<monos> root@debian:/mnt/transmission/downloads# rmdir -r  신의\ 한수\ Choice\ of\ god.2014.720p.HDRip-Unknown/
<monos> rmdir: invalid option -- 'r'
<Work^Seony> 그러면 rmdir 말고 rm -r 해보세요
<monos> 감사합니다.
<monos> 성공했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 이 정도 기본 명령어는 공부를 하심이...
<monos> 공부하고 검색해봤는데도 정보랑 좀 다르네요
<monos> rmdir-> 폴더 지울때 쓰는 명령어
<monos> -f 강제로 지울때 쓰는거라 해서
<monos> rmdir -f 폴더명했는데 안되어서
<Work^Seony> 책 한권 사서 보시는걸 추천해드립니다.  아무리 인터넷이 잘되어있어도, 책을 사서보는 거랑은 다르거든요.
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 제가 한창 리눅스 공부할 때 사서 본 리눅스 책이 한두권이 아니거든요...  700페이지 800페이지짜리 책을 3번 이상 읽었으니, 도움이 안된다고 말하기는 어렵죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 뇌를 자극하는 시르즈가 좋타고 해서 알아보는중이에요
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에 대한 기본적인 개념을 잡고나시면, "젠투 리눅스" 라는걸 도전해보시는걸 추천해드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 젠투 서너번만 하고나시면 리눅스 도사 될 거에요
<monos> 요즘 리눅스 서버로만 켜놓고  하는게 별로 없어서 실력이 안 느는거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 왜냐면, 리눅스를 배우려고 설치하신게 아니라 사용하려고 설치하신 거라서 그래요.  목적이 다른거죠...
<Work^Seony> 필요로 하는 프로그램 몇가지가 제대로 돌아가면, 더 이상 건드리면 안되는거죠.
<monos> 네 그런거 같아요
<monos> 클라이언트로 안드로이드 휴대폰이랑 윈도우 사용하니 그냥 서버로만 사용하고 사용은 안하네요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸...
<monos> 클라이언트도 리눅스를 써야지 실력이 많이 늘텐데 윈도우를 못버리겠어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 사실, 리눅스를 직업으로 삼지않고서는 그걸 또 깊게 파서 공부하기는 쉽지 않은 것도 사실이에요
<Work^Seony> 동기부여가 안되거든요...
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 놔두고 괜히 고생해서 이걸 해야하나 하는 그런 생각...
<monos> 윈도우용으로 온라인 게임 + 패케지 게임 기타 프로그램들 때문에 못버리게썽요
<monos> 못버리겠어요
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터를 직업으로 삼으실게 아니라면, 사용하는 몇가지 프로그램만 제대로 설정할 줄만 알아도 된다고 생각해요...
<monos> 직업은 아니고 취미죠 전 너무 늦게 배운거 같아요
<monos> 어릴때 배웠어야 했는데요
<Work^Seony> 서버 다루는 직업도 아닌데, 좋아하는 게임 포기해가면서 잘 모르고 어려운걸 하실 필요는 없는거 같아요
<monos> 네 기본적인 명령어랑 기본 교제만 구입해서 보고 다른건 인터넷 찾아서 봐야 겠어요
<monos> 요즘 배틀필드가 일주일 무료라고 해서
<monos> 배틀필드4 열씨미 달리는중이에요
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그거 재밌어요?
<Work^Seony> 배틀필드4는 나오기 전부터 엄청 화제더라구요
<monos> 네 총격전인데요 전략도 중요해요
<monos> 비행기 보트 탱크 전쟁에서 쓰는이것들 다 활용해야 되요
<Work^Seony> 전, TPS는 좋아하는데 FPS는 답답해서 좀 안맞더라구요...
<monos> FPS 짜증나는게 적한테 계속 맞고 죽으면 하는거도 없이 달려만 가다 죽고 그러면진짜 못해 먹겠어요
<monos> TPS가 어떤게임이에요?
<Work^Seony> 조종하는 캐릭터 등이 보이는 겜요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까... 매스 이펙트 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 기어즈 오브 워 라던가...
<Work^Seony> FPS는 플레이어가 실제로 거기 있다고 가정하고, 플레이어의 시야를 기준으로 화면이 보여지는 거라면,
<monos> 1인칭 케릭터가 시점 게임이요?
<Work^Seony> TPS는 플레이어가 조종하는 캐릭터의 약간 뒤에요.
<Work^Seony> monos, http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/TPS
<myobot> [링크 제목] RigVeda Wiki (γ): TPS
<monos> 톰레이더 리부터는 해봤어요
<Work^Seony> 링크 읽어보세요
<Work^Seony> 데드스페이스도 TPS네요...
<monos> 아하
<Work^Seony> 기어즈 오브 워 정말 재밌게 했었죠..
<monos> 국내 온라인 게임 블앤소 테라도 TBS
<monos> TPS였군요
<monos> 블앤소랑 테라 두개다 해봤어요
<monos> RPG인줄 알고 했는데 TPS였군요
<Work^Seony> MMORPG이면서 TPS의 화면구성을 차용한 거라고 볼 수 있겠죠...
<monos> 마비노기 영웅전
<monos> 네
<monos> 제가 이런게임들 때문에 윈도우를 절대 못버리는 이유에요
<Work^Seony> 저는 MMORPG는 더 이상 안하고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너무 노가다만 요구해서요...
<monos> RPG도 너무 잘할려고 하면 힘들고 그냥 적당히 해야 되요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 전 그냥 콘솔겜...
<Work^Seony> 엑박360이나 플3 같은건, 지금 하면 중고가가 엄청 싸고 재밌는거 많아서 딱 시기가 좋죠
<monos> 콘솔게임은 혼자해서 대박 엄청 잼이 있는거 아니면 잘안하게 되요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 여러명과 같이하는거 좋아하시는군요
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 제가 그래서 예전에 와우를 한 번 해볼까 했는데, 같이 하는 사람 없으니까 너무 재미없더라구요..
<monos> 대규모 온라인 좋아해요
<monos> 와우 국내엔 예전에 엄청 많았어요
<Work^Seony> 아는 사람도 없고 해서, 무료 일주일인가 해보고 때려쳤어요
<monos> 저두 와우만 5년넘게 했어요
<monos> 너무 지겨워서 안하지만
<monos> 이번 가을에 확장팩 나온다고 하던데 그거 보고 할지 안할지 결정할거에요
<monos> 확장팩 나오면 한달 무료거든요
<monos> 엑박360이나 플스 같은거도 대규모 온라인 게임 있어요?
<Work^Seony> 많죠
<monos> 국내 서버에서 할수 있는거에요?
<Work^Seony> 그건 잘 모르겠어요.  대부분은 국내 콘솔 유저들도 다들 온라인으로 많이 해요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 한국철도공사 예매서버는 오늘도 전쟁이네요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 안녕하세요. =)
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 특히나 헤드셋 끼고 음성으로 채팅하면서 겜하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 정말 재미있겠는데요
<monos> 와우도 헤드셋 끼고 음성으로 해요
<monos> 에버퀘스트 넥스트인가 그건 외국만 하는데요 그거는 표정까지 캠으로 나온다고 하던데요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 이거이거 항공편도 전쟁이네요.
<monos> 게임 시장 보면 우리나라가 정말 돈이 안되어서 그런지 외국 게임사에서 한국에서 서버 안들여 놓아요
<Work^Seony> 추석 다가오나요?
<monos> 한국에 서버 들여 놓고 서비스 하면 좋은데요
<monos> 네 추석 아직 한달 남았네요
<Work^Seony> monos, 콘솔 게임 안해보셔서 잘 모르시겠지만, 콘솔쪽 온라인도 국내 유저 엄청 많아요
<Work^Seony> 정말 바글바글할 정도로 많아요
<monos> 대규모 RPG 해보고 싶네요 콘솔 온라인으로 해보고 싶어요
<monos> 콘솔 온라인 하면 국내 서버 말고 일본서버이나 중국섭에서 해야 할거 같아요
<monos> 블리자드 말곤 외국 서버 밖에 없거든요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네 추석이라서 그럽니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아무래도 기차는 전좌석 예매가 벌써 완료된 것 같네요.
<monos> 스팀이랑 오리진 유비 같은 소프트 회사는 전부 일본이나 중국섭 에서 국내 사람들 해요 그런데 네트워크가 너무 안 좋아서 하기 힘들어요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 고속버스도 거의 다 털려나간 것 같고 음...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 스팀은 제가 잘 사용중인데 CDN 성능이 좋아서 그런지 광 회선에서 90Mbps 이상 잘 작동하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> monos,  콘솔쪽은 속도니 뭐니 그런거 신경 안쓰셔도 되요
<monos> LYUSO_THINK2: 외국섭에서 게임해도 핑 많이 안올라가요?
<monos> LYUSO_THINK2: 전 스팀에서 게임 하면 핑이 높아서 하기 힘들어요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 외국서버에서 게임한다고 치면 그떄는 핑이 100ms 이상 나오던데
<LYUSO_THINK2> 온라인 게임이면 아무래도 좀 그런게 있죠.
<monos> 스팀이 국내서버 놓고 서비스해주면 좋겠어요
<monos> 오리진도 국내 서버 왔으면 좋겠어요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그건 국내법상 아마 무리이지 않을까 하는 생각이 듭니다.
<monos> 블리자드는 국내서버로 서버스 하자나요
<monos> 스팀 게임 도타가 넥슨에서 서비스 하던데 서비스 할려면 스팀 전체를 해주면 좋을텐데 도타 게임한가지만 해요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 도타같은 경우는 국내 퍼블리셔를 넥슨에 주었으니까 그게 가능한 거고
<LYUSO_THINK2> 스팀이 한국에는 절대 못옵니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 한국법을 위반하는 서비스이기 때문에 서버조차 둘 수 없고 법인도 못세워요.
<monos> 오리진도 못올까요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 오리진도 마찬가지로 국내법상 들어오는 순간 난리납니다.
<monos> LYUSO_THINK2: 님도 스팀게임이나 오리진 게임하면 일본서버나 중국섭에서 하죠?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 저는 온라인으로 하는 게임은 안합니다.
<monos> 네
<LYUSO_THINK2> 게임을 엄청 많이 하는 그런 것도 아니고 그런 여건이 안되다 보니까요...;;
<monos> 저두 예전엔 많이 했는데요 자꾸 나라에서 못하게 하는거 같아서 하기 힘들어요
<monos> 여성부에서 자꾸 게임회사에 압박 하고
<Work^Seony> 여성부가 돈 뜯어내려고 그러는거죠 뭐
<monos> 게임회사에서 연애인들 모델로 광고 할 생각이 없었는데
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그것도 그렇고 일종의 빨떄가 될 거 같은 느낌이 들더라구요.
<monos> 여성부에서 자꾸 압박해서 하는거래요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 정신과 쪽에서도 그렇고 원격진료 부분에서도 그렇고 그쪽에서 힘을 좀 주던데
<monos> 국내 게임시장은 너무 막혀 잇는거 같아요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 후 LPG 가스 100Kg 교체하는데 260$ 들 꺼 생각하니 그것도 눈물이 앞을 가립니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> E1 유통단가가 분명 Kg 당 1.1$ 였나 그정도였는데 ㅠㅠ
<monos> 새로운 자원이 개발 되어야 하는데요
<monos> 전기세 기름비 수도세 전부다 올라서 살기 힘들어요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 너무 비싸요. 이번달 전기요금 13만원 나왔습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 407kWh 사용했다고 그정도라니
<monos> 에어콘 많이 트셨바 봐요
<LYUSO_THINK2> HVAC 운전을 안할 수 없는 건물이거든요. 달동내의 건물연령 30년 넘어가는 그런 건물이다보니
<monos> 300W 부터 누진세 붙어서 500W 넘어가면 그게 1.5배로 넘어가면서
<LYUSO_THINK2> 500kWh 부터는 30배 차이가 나죠.
<monos> 5단계 누진세 되면 거의 2-3배 되어서 거의 폭탄 수준이에요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 계통한계가격 찾아보면 분명 월평균 단가가 110원/kWh 이정도이넫
<monos> 가정용 전기말고 산업용이나 교육용이면 싼데요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그렇죠. 가정용이니까 이렇게 비싸죠.
<monos> 가정용 전기를 왜 이렇게 비싸게 받아 먹는지 미치긋어요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 에어컨도 저희는 400W 제품을 사용합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 자주 돌리지도 못해요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 여기 지역 평균이 210kWh 정도인데 지금 이거가지고 절감 더 안하면 과징금이 나온다고 해서 어떻게 더 줄여야할 지 모르겠네요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 서버를 완전히 내려버려야 하나.....
<monos> 여름에만 조심학면
<monos> 저희집은 여름에 한번 20만원 나오고 거의
<monos> 6-8만원선
<monos> 거의 7만원 나와요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 겨울에도 조심해야되요.
<monos> 저희는 등유 낭방해서
<monos> 전기장판 같은거 잘 사용안해요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 요즘 아파트나 빌라는 단열이 잘되지만 저희는 단열이 전혀 안되는 그 촌동내에 보이는 그런 기와집이라
<LYUSO_THINK2> 한달 등유비만 겨울철에 30만원 정도 나가죠.
<Work^Seony> 전 세계적으로 빈민국들의 최대 고민이 에너지 부족이라던데, 정말 누군가가 무한 에너지 뽑아내는 기술만 개발하면... ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아무래도 그런 기술이 나오면 석유회사가......
<Work^Seony> 네.  그래서 음모론 보면, 에너지 음모론의 중심에 석유회사들이 있죠...
<monos> 무한 에너지 나오면 정말 좋겠어요
<monos> 태양열 에너지 나온다고해서 기대 했는데
<monos> 거의 가정용으로 나오지도 않고 한전 전기만 써야 되요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 국내에서 태양광 발전을 하기에도 곤란하지요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 인프라 자체가 그런데에 많이 열악합니다.
<Work^Seony> 니콜라 테슬라가 대기 중에서 전기 뽑아쓰는 기술을 개발했다고는 하는데, 이것도 음모론이라...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 니콜라 테슬라는 워낙 괴짜 과학자였죠. 역사책에는 그 이름이 잘 언급되지 않는다고들 하죠?
<Work^Seony> 네.  음모론에 연루된 기록이 너무 많아서 잘 안나와요
<Work^Seony> 일단, 테슬라 코일 하나만으로도 업적이 인정되잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그렇지요. 고전압 시험에 꼭 빠지지 않고 등장하죠. 그게 아니면 작은 크기에 고압을 얻기가 힘드니...
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 기사뜬 EmDrive 보셨어요?'
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네 나사 보고서까지 다운로드 해서 읽어보았습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그거 전기 공부하신 분 입장에서 봤을 때 어때요?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 에너지보존법칙에는 전혀 문제가 없습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 하지만 고전물리학에서는 오류가 있어서 지금 과학계가 완전히 뒤집어졌죠.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아마 양자역학의 수준에서 설명이 될 꺼라고 하는데 ( 여담으로 나사는 완전히 실험 결과만 적었더라구요. 분석 안한뎁니다. )
<Work^Seony> 네.  그게 물리학계가 워낙 보수적이니까...
<Work^Seony> 걔네들은 뉴턴 법칙 위배되면 짤없잖아요
<Work^Seony> 분석은 당연히 안하겠죠.  못한다고 하는게 맞을듯요...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 음 저게 이야기를 들어보니까
<LYUSO_THINK2> 중국에서 성공 -> 꺼져
<LYUSO_THINK2> 나사에서 성공 -> 나사가 사기친다
<LYUSO_THINK2> 라고 다른 연구소들이 그래서
<Work^Seony> 구조가 엄청 단순해보이는데, 중국에서 마음먹고 추진기 양산해버리면 정말로 태양계 우주항해시대 열리지 않을까요? ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 나사가 자료제공을 안한다고......-_-
<LYUSO_THINK2> 특허 자체는 이미 공개되었다고 합니다. (는 영국에서 가장 먼저 개발한 개발자가 열받아서 공개한 걸로 알려져 있습니다.)
<Work^Seony> 네 14년 전 기술이라더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아마 중국에서도 대량 생산이 가능하지 않을까요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 지금 개발자 인터뷰로는 현제 물건을 더 개량한 엔진을 만든다고 하는데 아마 이게 핵심이 되지 않을 까 생각합니다.
<Work^Seony> 저 추진기가 엄청 고가의 물건은 아닌거죠?
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 하나 생산하는데 돈을 쏟아부어야한다거나...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 네 엄청 간단하게 만드는 것입니다.
<Work^Seony> 정말 중국 같은데에서 맘먹고 덤벼들면, 우주항해시대 열리겠네요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그냥 전자레인지 수준의 마그네트론(전파공급원) 이랑 도파관 형태의 cavity 를 가진 관만 있으면 되요.
<Work^Seony> 개인적으로는, 우주 여행할 날을 꿈꾸고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 나사는 보고서 중 3페이지를 해당 엔진을 사용했을 때 유인 화성탐사에 대한 계획을 올렸더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 벌써부터 기대가 많은 것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네.  저거 사용하면 화성까지 가는데 1주일 정도 걸린다더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 음 일주일까지는 아니던데.......^^;; 는 여튼 정말로 엄청나게 빨리 가게 되긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 일단 문제는, 항해 중 어떻게 브레이크를 걸 것이냐인데, 몇가지 문제만 해결하면 정말 몇년 안에 유인 화성탐사선 볼 수 있을거 같아요...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 브레이크 같은 경우는 해당 엔진이 reverse 방향으로 추진력이 나옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 오~ 그렇군요...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 사실 항성간에 비행중일 때에는 스윙바이로 비행체의 에너지를 행성에 전부 전달해 멈추기도 하거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 일주일까진 아니더라도 2주일 잡고, 그 정도는 물과 식량을 충분히 준비할 수 있지않을까 싶네요...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그렇죠. MRE 같은거 4박스만 있으면 충분하니까요.
<Work^Seony> 네.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 정말 기대되네요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 화성 하늘이 파란색인거 아세요?
<Work^Seony> 네 알죠.  제가 음모론에 엄청 심취해있는데요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 화성에도 대기가 어느정도 남아 있어서 푸른 빛 하늘을 볼 수 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 사실, 음모론 얘기하긴 좀 그렇긴한데, 음모론에 의하면 지구의 과학기술은 이론부터 잘못 되어있다 라고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그게 결국은, "돈"이라는 것을 추구하는 경제 시스템 때문인데, 만약 돈이라는게 없었으면 결국 인류의 발전을 위해 과학이 발전했을거고 뭐 기타 등등 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아마 그런 프로젝트중에 가장 유명한 것이 비너스 프로젝트가 아닐 까 싶네요.
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요.  많이 아시는군요'
<LYUSO_THINK2> 에너지분야를 하다보면 여러가지 모델들을 접하게 되니까요.
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 비너스 프로젝트의 중심에 서있는 과학자 2명이 너무 나이가 많다는 거에요...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 이끌어 갈 사람이 아무래도 이제 부족하죠?
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  현재의 과학기술력이 사람 없이 로봇만으로 농사짓고 건물짓고 다 할 수 있다는데,
<Work^Seony> 그놈의 돈 때문에...
<Work^Seony> 저번에 나사에서 성공적으로 실험한 워프드라이브까지 가능해지면, 정말로 우주항해시대 열리겠군요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 우주 항해 시대라 이제 각종 소행성들과 행성들마저도
<LYUSO_THINK2> 국가간에 점유권을 주장하면서 난리가 나겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠죠.   어쩌면, 현재 나와있는 여럿 SF 소설이나 영화처럼, 그런 식으로 전개될 가능성이 높지않나 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 식민지 행성의 소유권을 둘러싸고 전쟁이 나고,
<Work^Seony> 사람들은 우주 여기저기 뿔뿔이 흩어지고..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 제가 죽기 전까지 그럴 일이 생길 가능성은 적겠지만...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아니면 이전에 개봉한 영화 엘리시움 처럼 될 수도 있겠죠.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 아마 제가 죽기 전에도 그런일은 없으리라 생각합니다.
<Work^Seony> 아 글쵸.  어쩌면 그게 더 현실성 있겠네요
<Work^Seony> 목성 위성 중 타이탄이 물이 많이 있을거라고 짐작된다고 했죠?
<LYUSO_THINK2> 타이탄의 경우 지각의 대부분이 얼음으로 알려져 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네.  얼음 아래는 물로 되어있을테고..
<Work^Seony> EmDrive가 상용화되면, 화성 다음은 타이탄이겠군요...
<Work^Seony> 지금 유럽에서 진행되는 화성 이주 프로젝트가 정말 현실성 있게 됐네요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 일단 제 생각에는 나사가 저렇게 성공했으니까
<LYUSO_THINK2> CERN 에서 뭔가 준비할껍니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> (주. 둘은 경쟁관계에 있음. 한쪽은 유럽연합 대표 연구소이며 전 세계 물리학을 대표하는 연구소. 다른 한 쪽은 미국이 자랑하는 연구소)
<Work^Seony> 걔네는 하는 일이 다르지 않을까 생각했는데, 어차피 기본 학문이 물리학이니 그럴 수 있겠군요...
<LYUSO_THINK2> CERN 에서 생각보다 다양한 분야에서의 연구를 엄청나게 많이 진행하더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 근래에 CERN 의 전력설비에 대한 자료를 살짝 볼 기회가 있었는데 에너지 소모가 엄청납니다.
<Work^Seony> 하긴 뭐 워낙 참여하는 국가가 많으니...
<LYUSO_THINK2> 최대 사용시 국내 어지간한 화력 발전소 32기 수준의 전력을 혼자서 당겨가요.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 대략 30GW 수준의 전력이죠.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 엄청나군요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 전기 설비 규모가 정말로 장관입니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 트랜스포머 하나가 500MW ~ 1200MW 이정도로 엄청납니다.
<LYUSO_THINK2> 그런 걸 보면서 저도 저런데 서비스 엔지니어로 들어가보면 얼마나 좋은 경험일까 그런 생각도 들긴 하는데 ㅋㅋㅋ;;;;; 꿈 깨긴 깨야죠.
<Work^Seony> 도전해보세요.
<Work^Seony> 외국은 나이가 별로 중요하지 않아서, 실력과 지식만 있으면 도전해볼만합니다
<LYUSO_THINK2> 과연 제가 CERN 같은데 갈 수 있을까요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 너무 어렵게 생각하지 마세요
<Work^Seony> 국대 축구팀이 외국 나면 얼어붙는거랑 같은 거에요
<Work^Seony> 막상 가면 별거 없을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 식사 하고 오겠씁니다
<LYUSO_THINK2> 넵.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK2> 안녕하세요. -)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 오늘도 아침해가 떳습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-12
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 좋은 아침 입니다
<samahui_TP> 날씨가 화창하니 좋군요
<Work^Seony> 오셨네요
<Work^Seony> 저번주 금요일날 게임하다가 갑자기 전기가 나갔는데, 알고보니 전기선이 과부하 걸려서 끊어졌더군요...
<samahui_TP> 헉!
<Work^Seony> 참 어이없는게, 집에 너무 낡아서 케이블이 감당을 못한다네요..
<autowiz_> 좀 많이 오래된 집은 그렇지요
<Work^Seony> 하와이 집들 대부분이 70년 넘었거든요
<autowiz_> 저 초등학교때 살던 집도 그랬던거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 사는 곳도 거의 70년 80년 정도 된 집인데, 당시는 선풍기랑 티비 정도 밖에 없던 시절이라 그랬다고 하네요...
<autowiz_> 오래된 전기선들과 먼지와... 그래서 불도 많이 났었구요
<Work^Seony> 아무리 그래도, 저희집은 에어컨도 없거든요...
<Work^Seony> 동시에 최대로 돌렸을 때 데탑 3대, 티비 1대, 모니터 2대, 놋북 3대 정도인데..
<samahui_TP> 내부회선이 하나가 쭈욱 돌아가는 구조면 그래도 탈수있어요
<samahui_TP> 오래된 집들이 그렇쵸
<samahui_TP> 안타깝군요
<Work^Seony> 그런가봐요... 뭔 집이 1940년대에 지어진 집이라니....
<Work^Seony> 한국은 20년만 지나도 재개발 대상인데, 여기는 30년까지는 새집으로 쳐요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 방화벽도 없애버리고, 제온 박은 파일서버도 없애야하네요...
<autowiz_> 서버 전용 전기서과 콘센트를 하나 만드시거나
<Work^Seony> 코어 i5달린 맥미니 하나를 아는 동생한테 $350 주고 사기로 했는데, 그걸로 파일서버 돌려야겠네요
<autowiz_> 전기선
<samahui_TP> 이기회에 공사를 해서 새로 배선을 해버리는건... .
<samahui_TP> 무리수겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 집이 워낙 낡아서 아마 하나 건드리기 시작하면 감당 안될 거에요
<samahui_TP> 이사를 고려해보심이...
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 배보다 배꼽이 커지겠군요
<jasonjang_> 내선 공사를 노출배관 방법으로 직접하면 쉽쟎아요~
<Work^Seony> 비싸서 아마 집주인은 안할려고 할거에요
<samahui_TP> 노출배관으로 공사하면 소방법이나 건축법에 걸리는 부분도 생길걸요
<jasonjang_> 아뇨, 써니님이 직접...전선값+전선 외부 배관값...얼마 않해요, + (역시 노출) 콘센트 @라디오쉨
<jasonjang_> 노출배선은 문제 있지만, 노출배관은 OK. 여요
<samahui_TP> 그런가요?
<samahui_TP> 그럼 그게 가장 좋은 방법이겠네요
<jasonjang_> 예, 예. 고민끝? 하나도?
<samahui_TP> 전선과 배관 사다가 만들면 ... 중노동이겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> 안어려워요~
<jasonjang_> 아니라니까요, 쉬워요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 아니요 어려운게 문제가 아니라 중노동일거라고요
<jasonjang_> ㅎㅎㅎ  ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 배관고정하고 조이고 묶고 선 따와서 쭈욱 배치하고 그것또 고정하면 에휴~
<samahui_TP> 근데 지금까지 괜찮다가 전기가 나간걸보면 새로 설치한 장비들이 문제갔아요. 자! 이제 문제 해결을 위해서 맥프로를 저에게 넘기세요
<jasonjang_> 헤헤헤
<samahui_TP> 간단하게 해결됩니다 (음흉) 흐흐흐
<jasonjang_> 금년 가을에 한국 온다 하셨나? ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저요?
<jasonjang_> 예
<Work^Seony> 올 겨울에 갈까 했는데, 금전적으로나 여러가지로 좀 무리일거 같아서, 내년 봄에 갈 것 같습니다
<jasonjang_> 예, (내 예기는 반 농담여요) ^^
<Work^Seony> 이사가야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 용돈 투자해서 제온 씨퓨 박은 홈서버 하나 장만햇는데,
<Work^Seony> 창고에 박아야할 판이네요
<Work^Seony> 아 짜증이...
<Work^Seony> NAS하나 장만해야할까요...
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, http://www.amazon.com/Synology-DiskStation-Attached-DS1813-8300/dp/B00DJ7X58A/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1407806602&sr=8-6&keywords=nas+8bay
<myobot> [링크 제목] Amazon.com: Synology DiskStation 8-Bay 24TB (8 x 3TB) Network Attached Storage with iSCSI, DS1813+ 8300 (DS1813+ 8300): Computers & Accessories
<bluedusk|P7120> 저 이거 질렀어요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 아 물론 제꺼는 아니고 회사에서 쓸꺼지만.;
<Work^Seony> 회사... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 좋아보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 회사로 말씀하신다면, 저희는 이거 질렀는데요
<Work^Seony> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CK-un8DIjMACFQUuaQodvX4AMw&Item=12K-00BK-00048&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-RAID+Enclosure+%2f+Subsystems-_-12K-00BK-00048&ef_id=USfyNgAABGMLTKMp:20140812012422:s
<myobot> [링크 제목] SA120 Storage Array 6x 2TB - Newegg.com
<Work^Seony> 4테라짜리로...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 12x4테라
<samahui_TP> 24T 정도야~ 소박해~
<Work^Seony> 총 48테라네요
<samahui_TP> 48테라 정도야 ~ 소박해~
<Work^Seony> 소박하죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 헐... ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 2대 샀어요
<Work^Seony> 아 아니다
<Work^Seony> 3대 샀네요
<samahui_TP> 데이터센터 정도 구입해줘야죠
<bluedusk|P7120> 가격이 ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 여기 똑같은 사양 있네요
<Work^Seony> http://www.nextwarehouse.com/item/?1547485_g10e
<myobot> [링크 제목] LENOVO (70F10007UX) Product Page -- NextWarehouse.com
<Work^Seony> 한대 $12,000 정도 하네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 저건 나스가 아니라
<bluedusk|P7120> 걍 스토리지인데요..  ㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 이게 특이한게, 안에 제온 E5가 장착되요
<Work^Seony> 나스라고 우기고 싶어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> -ㅅ-
<Work^Seony> 가정용으로 시놀로지 Ds214+  괜찮을까요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 나스자랑하는데 스토리지를.. ㅠ_ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 디스크 베이 2개네요
<samahui_TP> 전기 걱정하셔야죠~ ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 디스크 베이 최대한 많이 해서 할려고
<Work^Seony> 그래서 시놀로지 나스 보고 있어요
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅡㅜ
<Work^Seony> 제온 홈서버 갖다치워버리고... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 역시 제온서버 전기 좀 먹나보군요
<bluedusk|P7120> 좀 먹는 수준이 아니지 않을까요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 파워 플레티넘 인증으로 바꾸니깐
<Work^Seony> 그래봐야 파워서플라이 400w짜리인데요....
<bluedusk|P7120> 전기세가 바로 떨어지던데요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 거의 한 5천원정도 차이 나는거 같아요..;
<bluedusk|P7120> 만원까지는 안갈꺼 같고..
<Work^Seony> 나스는 디스크베이 2개짜리면, 100w 미만 아니에요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 저 집에 있는 컴터 나스가 아니라서.;
<bluedusk|P7120> i5 초창기 1세대일꺼에요 아마.; 전기먹는 하마.ㅠ
<bluedusk|P7120> 디스크 7개 꼽혀있고.;
<Work^Seony> 72w네요
<autowiz_> 파워 효율 높은건 정말 85~95% 정도 나오고 , 일반 별로 안유명한 파워 같은경우는 낭비가 정말 심하더군요
<autowiz_> 450w 출력 이라고 표기해놓고 실제 출력은 350w 정도 거기다 더 문제가
<autowiz_> 350w 출력일대 소비전력은 450w ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 제꺼 보고왔는데 120까지 나오네요
<samahui_TP> 나스 디스크베이2개
<samahui_TP> 많이 나오는군요
<samahui_TP> 걍 노트북에 하드 두개 달아서 돌리는게 났겠군요
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 쓰고싶은데, 인터페이스가 usb말고 없더라구요
<samahui_TP> 그렇게 쓰면 용량이 항상 문제죠
<samahui_TP> 인터페이스 빠른 내부 sata를 쓰면 하드 용량에 한가계가 오고 그렇다고 내장 달아주면 USB라 속도가 안나오고 또 외장달면 그만큼 전기도 더 먹죠
<samahui_TP> 전 자료 저장용말고 내부 개발용으로 자료 공유하는 용도 정도만 써서 쓸만해요
<Work^Seony> 코어2듀오 달린 놋북이 하나 있긴한데,
<Work^Seony> 이걸 NAS로 만들어쓸 방법이 없어요...
<samahui_TP> 외장그래픽이면 전력도 나스만 못해요
<Work^Seony> USB에 외장하드 다는건 제 입장에서는 말도 안되는 얘기고..
<samahui_TP> 아! 코어2듀어때면 그닥 나쁘진 않겠네요
<samahui_TP> 노트북용 하드와 CD룸 있으면 그거 빼고 하드베이 연결하면 하드 두개까지 물려줄 수 있죠
<samahui_TP> 전 그렇게 써요
<samahui_TP> 다만 노트북 하드다보니 약간 느리고 용량이 최대로 해봐야 2테라죠
<Work^Seony> 두개짜리 커넥터가 있나봐요?
<Work^Seony> 아~ 하드 하나랑 ODD랑...
<Work^Seony> 음... 데탑용 하드디스크를 쓸 수 가 없군요...
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 데탑용 CPU를 쓴 모델이 데탑용 하드도 쓸 수 있는데 이건 전력면에서 데탑이랑 차이가 없어요
<samahui_TP> 데탑용 하드를 쓰려면 추가로 외장하드 쓰는수밖에 없어요
<Work^Seony> 하드베이 2개짜리 나스를 하나 알아봐야겠네요
<samahui_TP> 대용량이 필요할때만 전 연결해놓고 보통은 그냥 노트북만으로 돌리죠. 그게 전력이 훨 안드니까요
<samahui_TP> 너무 저렴한거 말고 괜찮은거로 알아보세요
<Work^Seony> 시놀로지 DS214+ 스펙 보니까, 엑세스시 28w네요
<samahui_TP> 전 IPTIME 싸다고 직원이 사와서 쓰다가 망했어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 그리고서 다시는 안쳐다보죠
<samahui_TP> 괜찮네요
<Work^Seony> 시놀로지 ds214+야 뭐 워낙 알아주는 제품이니까 괜찮을거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 그걸로 가세요
<Work^Seony> 듀얼코어 씨퓨에 램 1기가 달아놨네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그리고 쓰던 서버나 맥프로는 저에게... ㅎㅎ 농담입니다(사심가득한)
<Work^Seony> 마벨 씨퓨라 성능은 모르겠지만...
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 나스용도로만 쓰면야 CPU크게 문제될거 없죠
<Work^Seony> 제 맥프로는 옥타코어에 램32기가, ssd 512, 그래픽 D700짜리에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 잘쓸께요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 마눌님 맥북에어가 옵니다. 외장형키보드와 마우스 어떤게 좋을까요?
<razGon_web> 애플정품?
<razGon_web> 아니면 로지텍거?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  트랙패드 강추해드립니다.
<Work^Seony> 맥북의 트랙패드가 정말 상상 이상으로 편하거든요
<Work^Seony> 이게 중독이 될정도로 편해요.  중독되면 나중에 책 볼 때도 두 손가락으로 스크롤하는 자신을 볼 수 있을 정도랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 저도 업무용 노트북으로 맥북 에어 사달라고 할려는데
<bluedusk|P7120> 11인치랑 13인치중에 고민이에요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 아님 맥북에어 레티나 나올때까지 기다릴지.;
<razGon_web> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2106926&cate1=861&cate2=881&cate3=1006&cate4=0
<myobot> [링크 제목] 로지텍 K811 + T651 (병행수입) 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<Work^Seony> bluedusk|P7120, 고민이 되는 이유는요?  사이즈?
<Work^Seony> 아님 무게? 가격?
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 그쵸 업무 특성상 들고다닐일도 많아서 크기랑..
<bluedusk|P7120> 사용시간..
<bluedusk|P7120> 가격은 회사에서 사줄테니 논외구요.ㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 그래봤자 리미트가 정해져 있긴 하지만.;
<Work^Seony> 일단, 에어 사용시간이야 외계인 고문해서 나오는 수준이니까 괜찮을테고,
<Work^Seony> 11인치면 많이 답답하실 것 같은데요
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk|P7120> 개인적으론 11인치를 쓰고 싶은데
<bluedusk|P7120> 다들 그이야기 하더라구요 실 사용자들도 그렇고
<bluedusk|P7120> 답답하다고.;
<Work^Seony> 가볍게 쓸려고 구입한 에어 11인치를, 나중에는 워크스테이션 수준으로 쓰려는 분들 많이 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 저야 뭐 맥북에어 사봤자 밀고 리눅스 쓸고 같긴 한데.;
<Work^Seony> 외장 디스플레이 붙이고, 외장하드에 이것저것 확장하려고 하시더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 맥북 에어에 리눅스는 걍 가상머신으로 돌리세요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 전 순수하게 들고 다닐 용도라서요..
<Work^Seony> 맥은 맥 자체로 쓰시는게 성능이나 뭐나 제일 좋아요
<bluedusk|P7120> 것도 고민이긴해요.. 리눅스로 갈아타면 사용시간이 실제 그정도로 나올지가.;
<razGon_web> 패러럴즈를 돌리는데 윈도우7은 비정품이여도 되죠?
<bluedusk|P7120> 반토막 난다는 글도 본적이 있어서.;
<razGon_web> 근데 불편한가요?
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 패러럴즈야 정품이냐 비정품이냐는 판단하지 않으니깐요...
<Work^Seony> 전원관리도 그렇고, p램도 그렇고, 일단 하드웨어는 맥이 제어하는게 아마 나을 거에요..
<bluedusk|P7120> razGon_web, 집에서 서버 돌리시는거면 가상으로 윈도우 하나 잡아서 올리시고
<bluedusk|P7120> rdp로 접속해서 쓰시는것도 괜찮아요
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: 트랙패드는 정말 신세계입니다. 어차피 Apple Magic Mouse
<bluedusk|P7120> razGon_web, http://bit.ly/1swyEBP 이런식으로요..
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: 트랙패드는 정말 신세계입니다. 어차피 Apple Magic Mouse는 예쁘기는 한데 그립감이 별로에요. (물론, 터치가 되어서 호불호가 갈리긴 갈립니다.) <짤렸네요. 죄송합니다.>
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 근데 모든 맥 유저가 강조하는 부분이지만, 맥 사서 가상머신으로 윈도우만 쓰는건 정말 불편해요..
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web, Work^Seony: 그럼 이건 어떠세요? Windows를 부트캠프로 설치하고, Parallels로 부트캠프를 가상 머신으로 부르는거죠.
<bluedusk|P7120> razGon_web, 윈도우로 게임하거나 동영상 볼꺼 아니라면 만족스럽더라구요.. ;
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web, Work^Seony: 이렇게 하면 OS X에서 Windows가 급하게 필요하면 Parallels로 작업하고, 좀 하드코어 일을 할 때는 부트캠프로 시작해서 하드웨서 옵션을 모두 사용하는거죠.
<Ferendevelop> 저가 이렇게 쓰고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, 라즈곤님은 맥을 사서 아예 윈도우만 쓰시겠단 얘기야
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아. 그 말씀이시군요.
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 제가 쓴다는게 아니구요. 그분요.
<bluedusk|P7120> hanirc 우분투 채널도 사람 많이 빠져나갔네요..;
<razGon_web> Ferendevelop: 니가 아는 그분.ㅋ
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: Macintosh로 Windows만 사용하면 이래저래 불편합니다. (물론 맥을 사야하는 이유를 알고는 있지만..^^)
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: 넵. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅎ
<razGon_web> 프리젠테이션 용으로 키노트 쓸거 같은데.
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 아 저 redhat openstack 자격증 합격했어요..-ㅅ-;
<bluedusk|P7120> 시험이 너무 생각보다 쉽더라구요.;
<Work^Seony> 오오~
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: 키노트 쓸거면 OS X는 무조건 있어야하네요..
<razGon_web> bluedusk|P7120: 오~~~~ 축하드려요!!
<Work^Seony> 드디어 오픈스택 전문가 되셨ㅅ군요
<Work^Seony> 축하드립니다
<Work^Seony> 저는 미란티스 자격증 봤는데, 공부 안하고 가서 떨어졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 전문가가 아니라.. 이제 넌 삽질을 시작해야지? 라는 자격증인듯.-ㅅ-;
<razGon_web> 제가 걱정하는건 마눌님께서 주변에서 맥맥 거리니 맥도날드 먹는 거 아닌가 걱정되서요.
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, redhat openstack은 그냥 packstack으로 설치하면 끝나요.;
<bluedusk|P7120> 자격증 시험도 마찬가지더라구요.;
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: 네?
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 사실 그런 툴들이 많긴한데요, 실제 프로덕션 레벨에서는 그런 툴 안쓰지 않아요?
<Work^Seony> 저희도 일일히 다 수동으로 설정해서 설치했거든요...
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 그것까지는 모르겟는데.. 이번에 icehouse 나오면서 puppet으로 deploy 하는 툴을 아예 만들었더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그게, 네트워킹 구성도 회사마다 다 다르고, 스위치 구성도 각자 원하는 구성이 따로 있어서...
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<bluedusk|P7120> 그게 구성이 다 다른걸 profile로 저장해놓고 필요할때마다
<Work^Seony> 예를 들면, 저희 오픈스택은 어떻게 구성되어있냐면요,
<bluedusk|P7120> deploy 해서 늘려서 쓸수 있게..
<Work^Seony> 일단 스토리지 어레이에 Ceph를 구축해놨어요
<Work^Seony> 그리고, Compute이랑 Glance 자료들을 전부 Ceph에 들어가게끔 구성해놓고,
<Work^Seony> Ceph에 접속이 필요한 노드들은 별도의 10G 스위치에 물려놨죠...
<bluedusk|P7120> 근데 전부터 궁금했는데 그 ceph 성능은 만족할만하게 나오나요?
<Work^Seony> 그래서 가상 인스턴스들이 전부 Ceph 블럭스토리지 위에서 돌아가거든요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 저도 저번달에 삽질 하다가 다 못했는데
<Work^Seony> 전에는 좀 그냥 그랬는데요, 10G 스위치로 해놓으니까 쥑이던데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> Ferendevelop: 그냥 농담이고. 주변에서 맥을 다쓰니 맥을 쓴다는 논리인데. 참~~~ 자연과학하는 사람이 저러면 실망이다.
<bluedusk|P7120> 이번에 자격증 따면서 저번에 삽질하면서 왜 안되는지도 파악했으니 다시한번 도전을 해봐야 하는데..;
<Work^Seony> 일단, compute instance들을 ceph에 넣어놓으니까 좋은게, live migration이 몇초 안걸려요
<Work^Seony> 보통 마이그레이션 작업 자체가, rsync로 이미지를 통째로 넘기는 거잖아요
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 전 1G가 스위치 vlan으로 쪼개서 써야 하는데 역시 프로덕으로 쓰면 .. 10G 쓰면 뭐 네트웍쪽에서 인터럽트걸려 버벅거리진 않겠네요..
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: 일단 맥오면 OS X는 절대 지우지 말아 주세요. ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 인스턴스 저장소가 걍 하나니까, 마이그레이션을 해도 디비에 기록된 사항만 변경하면 되니까 정말 빠르죠..
<razGon_web> 아!! 제가 이사를 갑니다. 근데. 통신 단자 박스안에 허브를 몇포트짜리 넣어야 될까요?
<bluedusk|P7120> Work^Seony, 그렇군요..
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: 요즘은 통신 허브가 다 내장되있어요.
<razGon_web> Ferendevelop: 내가 지우는 거 아님.
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: 아..옆에서 말려주세요.
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: 사실 OS X도 그냥 하나의 OS일뿐. 쓰다보면 확실히 좋은데..
<Ferendevelop> 개발 목적이 아니고 그냥 쓸 용도여도 별로 문제는 없어 보여요. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> Ferendevelop: 결혼해보시면 아시겠지만, 나의 의지로 통제가 안되는 부분이라서.
<Work^Seony> 음.. 울 와이프는 맥 줘도 싫다던데... ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 와이프가 없어서..-ㅅ-
<Ferendevelop> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 맥 줄 와이프가 없.;
<Ferendevelop> 전.. 여자친구도 없어서 (__)
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐 하긴 줄 맥도 없긴 하네요.;
<razGon_web> 울와이프께서 아이패드 사달라고 뭐라고 하길래 좀기다리면 3나온다. 해서 참으라 했는데. 닥달...
<razGon_web> 결국은 지금은 신주모시듯이 모심.
<razGon_web> 간간히 제가 쓰지만요.
<razGon_web> 하긴 하위사양인 아이폰4s는 첫째딸에게 양위가 될거 같고. 둘째딸에게는 아이패드2만 사용될거 같아요.
<razGon_web> 다음 패드는 아이패드 에어 아니면 안드로이드 패드 될거같아요.
<razGon_web> 활용도가 넘떨어져서 저렴한 놈으로 가야함.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 헐. 오랜만에 블로그 들어갔는데 New Mac Pro 하셨네요..?
<Ferendevelop> 사셨네요?
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop, ㅇㅇ 쓰레기통 하나 샀어
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 오오ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 옥타코어, 램 32기가, ssd 512, 그래픽 d700
<razGon_web> 맥프로 저도 사려했는데. 마눌이 빨리사야 한다고 해서. 그냥 맥북에어로..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 당연한거지만.. 사진빨 때문인지 왠지 모르게 가볍다는 생각과 동시에 맥 프로 들었다가 떨굴뻔 했어요!..
<razGon_web> 팩프로구나!! 맥북 프로가 아니라!!
<samahui_TP> razGon : 저렴하고 괜찮은 헬쥐 G패드로
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 맥북프로는 전에 쓰던 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> samahui_TP: 노노노.... 쭝궈산 패드.
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: MBP는 외부 출장 용도로 사용하시나요?
<samahui_TP> G패드 신형말고요 8인치 가격이 29만원정도더라고요
<samahui_TP> 성능대비 가격 괜찮아요
<samahui_TP> 맥북프로는 저도 썼었죠
<samahui_TP> 처분하였지만
<Ferendevelop> 전 만족하면서 사용 중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아니 맥북은 팔았어.  난 맥 2대 못쓰겠어
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 연동할 수 있지 않나요?
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 그럼 출장 가실 때 어떻게 하실려구요?
<razGon_web> http://www.kpug.kr/smallgroup00/1968946
<Work^Seony> 연동이 중요한게 아니고, 나는 여기저기 자료가 흩어져있는게 너무 싫더라고...
<myobot> [링크 제목] 안드로이드 태블릿당 - STUF Project 스펙상황
<samahui_TP> 출장갈때는 근육남으로 변신
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 아.. Mac Pro 넣어 다닐 수 있는가 나왔던데 그거 들고 다니심이.............
<Work^Seony> 출장은 사무실에서 준 씽크패드 T530
<samahui_TP> 저도 자료 흩어진게 싫어서 대거 처분하고 줄여버렸죠
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 파일은 서로 전송되게 하는게 좋지 않나요?
<razGon_web> 10만원이하로 패드를 사용하는것에 대한 프로젝트가 진행중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 씽크패드 T530으로도 충분해
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 제가 그렇게 쓰는데.. (아, 물론 맥이 두대는 아니고)
<samahui_TP> 10만원 이하로 패드라.. 분명 괜찮을거 같지만 뭔가 뜻하지 않은곳에서 부족함을 느끼실겁니다
<samahui_TP> 중국산패드들도 점점 좋아지니 나쁘지 않겠지만 제가 쥐패드 샀을때를 기준으로 하면 저렴한건 뭔가 저렴한이유가 있습니다. 동영상이 버벅이거나 게임이 버벅이거나... 마눌님 사드렸는데 마눌님 주로 하시는 게임들 버벅여서 쥐패드로 바꿔줬었어요
<samahui_TP> 나름 성능 괜찮고 영화 고화질로 돌아가고 마눌님 인터넷 서핑 잘하시면 그게 좋은거죠 ... 그리고 구입시 가격이 30만원대였으니 당시로써는 저렴하게 산거였죠
<samahui_TP> 벌써 점심시간이 다되어가는군요. 즐거운 점심들 하세요^^
<Ferendevelop> samahui_TP: 즐점하십시요!
<razGon_web> 즐점하세요!
<razGon_web> 헉.!!
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: http://goo.gl/3jhhPQ
<myobot> [링크 제목] G마켓 - 근호 로지텍 K811 + T651 (정품)
<razGon_web> 로지텍거 이것도 괜찮으려나요?
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: 키보드는 크게 상관이 없는데. 트랙패드는 애플 정품께 좋아요.
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: 아. 그런데 Windows만 쓰신다고 했으면 로지텍게 더 좋을 수도 있겠네요.
<Ferendevelop> razGon_web: OS X 트랙패드는 이런저런 기능이 많고 BTT 같은 유틸리티를 쓰면 더 막강하게 쓸 수 있는건데.. Windows에서는 오히려 로지텍 이런 곳에서 나오는 걸 구매하고 써드파티 프로그램으로 제스터 기능을 더 추가해서 사용할꺼에요. 아마.
<razGon_web> 애플전용인데. 애플정품을 사야겠군.
<readytoact> 리눅스에서 메모리 사용량이 최대치를 찍고 있다면
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 뭐가 문젤까요
<readytoact> 전체적인 average나 cpu사용율등은 현저히 낮은데
<bluedusk|P7120> readytoact, 크게 문제될 부분이 없는거 같은데요
<bluedusk|P7120> 리눅스 커널 구조상 남는 메모리는 전부 버퍼 캐쉬로 돌려서 쓰는구조라서
<bluedusk|P7120> swap이 올라오기 시작하면 뭐..
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 그런가요
<bluedusk|P7120> free 찍어봤을때
<readytoact> 예
<bluedusk|P7120> 두번재줄로 보시면 돼요
<readytoact> free
<bluedusk|P7120> -/+ buffers/cache:    6445548    1533964
<bluedusk|P7120> 버퍼캐시 뺀 사용량이랑 남는량이랑
<readytoact> 16기간데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 거의 16기가 다 쓰고 있다고 나온대서요
<bluedusk|P7120> 그럼 실제로 프로세서들이 그정도로 메모리를 할당해 가나 보네요
<readytoact> 주서비스는 톰캣하고 mysql인데
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 램이 너무 적은가..
<bluedusk|P7120> readytoact, top 하셔서 shift+n 하시면 메모리 사용량별로 소트 될꺼에요
<bluedusk|P7120> 거기서 프로세서 확인해보시면 될듯.;
<bluedusk|P7120> 뭐가 많이 쓰고 있는지
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 이미 보신거 같은데
<readytoact> 것참..
<readytoact> -_- 납품할때 메모릴 더 넣을 걸 그랬나..
<bluedusk|P7120> 메모리를 많이 쓰는것을 찾아서 대략적인 원인을 찾는게 좋지 않을까요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 톰켓이 많이 쓰는지,, mysql이 많이 쓰는건지.. 아님 다른 원인이 있는건지..
<bluedusk|P7120> 톰켓이 많이 쓴다면 웹쪽 서비스가 많이 몰려서 그렇게 메모리를 많이 쓰는건지.. 아님 다른 원인이 있는건지.. 톰켓 튜닝을 해서 개선할 여지가 있는지..
<bluedusk|P7120> 디비라면 디비도 마찬가지.. 라고 생각은 하는데
<readytoact> 하아
<readytoact> -_- 번거롭네 쩝.
<orion203> 돈을 더 넣었어야...
<readytoact> -_-.. 아무래도
<Nymph> https://github.com/pixelb/ps_mem/
<myobot> [링크 제목] pixelb/ps_mem · GitHub
<Nymph> 이걸로 함 체크해보세요.
<Nymph> python 만 설치되어 있드면 쓰실수 있으요..
<readytoact> 아하하하
<readytoact> -_-.. 폐쇄망이라
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 이런 로빈윌리엄스가 떠났군요
<Seony> 아 그래요?
<samahui> 좋아하는 배우인데 요즘 미드 한편빼고 뜸하다 했더니 갔군요
<samahui> 네
<Nymph> 자살인가요?
<samahui> 네
<Nymph> 왜 자살을...
<Nymph> 안타갑다는...
<samahui> 언제나 즐거운 얼굴로 사람들에게 행복감을 주더니 본인은 우울증이였다네요
<Nymph> 배우고 명성도 있고 돈도 있고 사람들도 많이 알거 같은데
<Nymph> 우울증이라니..
<Nymph> 선뜻 이해가 안되네요..
<monos> 휘트니 휘스트니인가 그 가수도 우울증으로 죽었죠?
<samahui> 알콜중독에 우울증이였데요
<samahui> 너무 크게 인기를 얻은 스타는 오히려 고립감에 우울증을 얻기 더 쉬워진다네요
<Seony> 일리있네요
<monos> 너무 뜨면 안되는거 같음
<samahui> 거기다 2000년대 들어와서 이렇다할 흥행작이 없었으니 더욱더 부담감도 컸을거 같구요
<monos> 떳다가 할일 없는 백수 되니 우울증이 생김
<Nymph> 참 그러고보면...
<samahui> 항상 좋은 역만 하다가 연기 변신을 시도했는데 다 실패했죠
<Nymph> 키아누리브스?
<Nymph> 그양반은 노숙생활한다고 하죠..
<Nymph> 우울증은 아니지만 이전 여친을 못 잊어서..
<samahui> 키아누리브스는 잘지내는 사진 올라왔던데요
<samahui> 우울증이죠
<samahui> 마누라 사고로 죽고 제일 친한 친구도 죽고
<Nymph> 노숙생활 지금도 한데요..
<monos> 우울증이 무서운 병이군요
<samahui> 결국 집놔두고 노숙생활했었죠
<Nymph> 그 부와명예는 다 필요 없는듯..
<samahui> 요즘은 영화 찍는지 비행기타고 돌아댕기던데요
<Nymph> 역시 인간은 멘탈이 중요한 모양...
<samahui> 아니면 우울증 극복을 했거나요
<samahui> 수염도 깍고 말끔한 모습으로 돌아다니는 사진이 최근 올라와서 본거 같아요
<samahui> 아무튼 너무 확뜨고 그 이미지에서 벗어나지 못하면 결국 결말이 위태위태하군요
<samahui> 아니면 정말 낙천적인 성격이면 좀 버티려나요
<Nymph> 뭔가 전환점이 있지 않을까..
<samahui> 그러고보니 성동일 이야기가 생각나네요. 자기는 작품 전체 책임지는건 너무 부담되서 주인공 안한다고 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 성동일이는 현실주의자 같음..
<samahui> 확뜨건말건 일정한 금액에 조연이 좋다고
<Nymph> 예전에 어디선가 나와서 하는 소리가
<Nymph> 자기는 연기를 뭐.. 거창한 철학가지고 않한다고
<Nymph> 그냥 먹고 살기 위해서 한다고..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 다른 놈들이 연기가 어쩌네 저쩌네 하는거 자기 귀에는 다 개소리로 들린다고..
<samahui> 그런 마인드로 연기하면 부담도 없고 좋을꺼 같아요
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 글고보니 저 다니던 미용실 다녔는데 정말 털털하게 다니더군요
<Nymph> 근데 정작 자기는 연기할때 이것저것 정말 프로다 불릴정도이니..
<samahui> 돈벌기 하니까 프로죠
<samahui> 프로의식이란 돈을 받으면 그 받는만큼은 확실히 하는거자나요
<samahui> 예술이다 뭐다 연기에 철학이 있다 등등 다 쓸대없는 소리같고 프로답게 돈받은 만큼 확실히 뭔가 보여주는게 진짜죠
<Seony> 한 지붕 아래 제온 둘은 무리라니...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전기가 발목을 잡았군요
<Seony> 네... 아 진짜 짜증이에요...
<Nymph> 제온.. ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 오늘 퇴근하자마자 방화벽 셧다운 시키고, 걍 공유기로 인터넷 물리고...
<Seony> 파일서버 잠깐 켜서, 중요한 파일들 싱크 중이거든요...
<Seony> Nymph: 최근에 맥프로 샀거든.  거기다 겜기에 티비까지 샀는데, 얘네들 때문에 집 전기선에 과부하 걸렸나봐
<samahui> 게임기가 범인이군요
<samahui> 게임기 이전에는 괜찮았으니 ㅎㅎ;;
<Nymph> 오~ 맥프로.. 그 둥긴기둥이요?
<Nymph> 둥근기둥..
<samahui> 게임기 할때만 서버를 끄는 방향은 어떠세요?
<samahui> 근디 PS 산거였죠?
<Seony> 네
<samahui> 생각보다 전기를 많이 먹는가보네요
<Seony> Nymph: 일명 쓰레기통
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 겜기들이 보통 300~400 정도 먹어요
<samahui> 쓰레기통이지만 쓰레기는 안들었죠
<Seony> 쓰레기는 안들었는데, 쓰레기를 올리면 진짜 쓰레기통 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 게임기 꽤 먹는군요 한번도 신경쓰고 써본적이 없어서 얼마나 먹는지 생각을 못해봤네요
<Seony> Nymph: 이번에 구입한 사양이, 제온 옥타코어에 램32기가, ssd 512, 그래픽 ATi D700이거든...
<samahui> 근데 생각해보니 게임기 성능이  왠만한 PC그래픽을 넘어서니 전기도 많이 먹을만 한에ㅛ
<samahui> 하네요
<Seony> 네... 겜기도 결국은 그래픽 카드에 씨퓨가 들어가는거라서,
<Seony> 전기를 꽤 많이 먹어요
<samahui> 역시 그놈이 문제군요
<Nymph> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 맥프로는 내가 도둑놈같으니 게임기를 넘기세요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 아! 한결 마음이 가볍군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 저도 사고싶지만 일단 취업을.. ㅋ
<Seony> 저거, 씨퓨만 100만원 넘을걸요..
<monos> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384920/good-news-for-the-lga775-now-771-is-available-to-convert-to-775-motherboard
<myobot> [링크 제목] Good news for the LGA775 ! now 771 is available to convert to 775 motherboard
<Seony> 얼만지 봐야겠다
<samahui> 역시 날로 먹기 좀 부담되요
<monos> cpu도 개조가 되네요
<samahui> 소박해서
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 할 수 없죠. 게임기를 들고 오시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 게임기 안돌리면 다운될일 없지 않나요?
<Seony> E5-1680 v2 가격 쳤는데 안나오네요..
<samahui> 게임기 돌리다 뻤었담서요?
<Seony> 음..
<samahui> 게임기 돌릴때만 그만큼 PC나 서버를 끄세요
<Nymph> 근데 이번 가을쯤에
<samahui> 그럼 돌릴만 할꺼 같은데요
<Nymph> 인텔에서  Extreme 하스웰 버전으로 옥타코어 나온다는 루머가 있음요.
<Nymph> 저는 그걸 노리기로..
<samahui> 루머일꺼 같은데요
<monos> 인텔이 이제 공정 14nm까지 벌써 진입했던데요 정말 인텔은 대단해요
<Nymph> 루머가 아니라 로드맵이네요..
<samahui> 외계인을 잡아뒀으니까요
<samahui> 잡힌 외계인은 열심히 공돌이 생활중이죠
<Seony> E5-1680 가격이 없네요...
<Nymph> 하스웰-E 네요..
<monos> amd도 arm+x64 두개 동시에 쓸수 있는 cpu 개발중이라고 하던데 어떻게 나올지 기대 되요
<samahui> E5-1680v2?
<Seony> 네
<Nymph> 9월달에 나올모양이네요..
<samahui> 1723달러의 권장가인놈
<samahui> 실 판매가는 모르겠네요
<Seony> 저는 한국 가격을 찾았었어요
<samahui> 그렇군요
<Seony> 암튼 제 쓰레기통에 들은 쓰레기가 저거에요
<samahui> 200만냥 넘겠죠
<Nymph> 다나와에 없네요.
<samahui> 들어간 웍스가 보통 1000만냥대니
<samahui> 사양에 따라 다르군요 저희 회사에서 이번에 구입하려는 HP모델 Z웍스가 대충 10220000정도에 잡혔거든요
<samahui> 새부적으로는 가격이 없어요
<samahui> 이놈에 고 시퓨가 들어가죠
<samahui> 근데 구입안할꺼 같아요 품의서는 올렸는데 결제가 안나네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 안사주는군요
<Seony> 덴장... 어쩔 수 없이 공유기에 달린 usb에다 라즈베리파이 하나 꽂고 이걸로 서버 써야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 느려서 씹히던 라즈베리가 전기땜시 살아났군요
<Seony> wakeonlan 설치해서 이걸로 맥프로 깨우고 재우고 해야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 미니 pc중에 맥미니가 현존 제일 성능이 좋다고 하던데요
<monos> 맥프로면 엄청 좋겠네요
<monos> 맥은 가격이 너무 비싸서 살 엄두를 못내겠네요
<Seony> 좋을수밖에 없는게, 그 사이즈에 그만한 성능을 내는 컴퓨터가 없거든요..
<samahui> 아니구나 우리살껀 2680이군요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<Nymph> 전기도 얼마 안 먹음..
<Nymph> 맥미니 짱~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 전기도 정말 적게 먹고..
<Nymph> 잠자기 하면 거의 안먹으니
<Seony> Nymph: 맥미니가 켜져있어도 idle이면 10w 미만 맞지?
<Nymph> 그냥 365일 안끄고 다니는..
<samahui> 전기 적게 먹는게 이쁘죠
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<samahui> 모양도 이쁘죠
<Seony> 오늘 맥미니 중고 업어오는데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하지만 가격은 안이쁘죠
<samahui> 전기도 모자르담서 또 지르신겁니까? 잘하셨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 맥미니는 올해까지..
<monos> 맥 제품들은 전부 가격이 부담 되요
<Seony> 전기가 모자라서 질렀어요
<Nymph> 맥미니 2011 mid 라..
<Nymph> 내년이면 아마 업뎃도 안되고 할거 같은 느낌이.. ㅋ
<Seony> 오늘 업어오는건 맥미니 2012 late에 가격은 $350
<samahui> 저렴하니 좋군요
<Nymph> 헉~
<Seony> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 뭐.. 맥미니 보다
<Nymph> 직장 다니기 시작하면 영어 학원이나 댕겨야지..
<insainty> 오 영어학원!
<samahui> 영어 학원보다는 하와이로 취직은
<samahui> 어떠신지요
<Bluedusk|x200> 오오 하와이 취직!!
<samahui> Seony님 혼자되서 후임으로 들어가시면 됩니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Nymph> 말이 되어야
<Bluedusk|x200> 좋네요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 취직을 하져..
<Bluedusk|x200> 하와이 취직
<samahui> Seony님 고생시키면 되죠 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Bluedusk|x200> 한국말 잘하는데 상관없나요?
<jasonjang_> olleh 불더스크~
<Nymph> 거기다, 얼마정도의 돈도 있어야 해요..
<Nymph> 경제력없이 취업은 금물..
<Bluedusk|x200> 경제력 없네요..ㅠ
<jasonjang_> 한국말 잘하면 추가 가점 +
<Bluedusk|x200> 안타까운.ㅠ
<Bluedusk|x200> jasonjang_, 대신 영어를 못해요.;
<Nymph> 암튼.. 영어 열심히 해서
<jasonjang_> 알죠 ㅋㅋㅋ (농담)
<samahui> 영어는 기본일때 한국말 잘하면 추가가점이죠. 영어도 못하면서 한국말잘하면 한국가라고해요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang_> 얼마정도의 돈! 은 많챦아요~ bluedusk
<jasonjang_> ?
<Nymph> 해외에서 함 살아보자... 가 목표..
<Nymph> ㅋ
<samahui> Seony님 집 배선공사 해준다고 찾아가서 눌러앉으세요
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 요즘 배선땜시 전기문제로 고생중이세요
<samahui> 기회를 잡으세요
<samahui> 훗
<Nymph> 제가 가봐서 아는데, 그리 복잡한 집 아니예요.
<Seony> Nymph: 너 있었을 때, 썬더볼트 디스플레이 2대 있었을땐가?
<Nymph> 제가 본 모니터는 3대 였어요.
<Nymph> 맥북기억나고
<Seony> 지금은 그 상태에 맥프로+플스+48인치 티비+방화벽 더 돌려
<Seony> 그러고보니 올해 1월부터 지금까지 늘어난 살림이 어마어마하네...
<Nymph> 형수님 걱정이 늘어났을...
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 그만큼 경제력이..;
<Seony> bluedusk|P7120, 사이드잡 뛰어서 번 돈으로 산거에요
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 그러니깐요..
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 능력이 안되서 사이드잡 뛸 수도 없어요.ㅠ
<Seony> 집에서 랙서버 3대 돌리는 사람에 비하면 준수한거죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 그정도 돌리면 걍 자가발전기 하나 사서 돌리는게 더 싸게 먹히지 않을까요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 미국은 전기세도 비싸다던데
<Nymph> 울나라보다 훨씬 쌉니다.
<samahui> 그러고보니 기름이 싸니 발전기 돌리는게 났겠다는 생각도 드네요
<Seony> 음... 제가 동시에 쓰는 물건들을 나열해드릴테니, 비싼지 한 번 비교해보세요.  제가 요즘 한국 사정을 잘 몰라서...
<samahui> 맥프로에서 땡 입니다
<samahui> 비싸요
<samahui> ì·»
<Nymph> 맥프로 하나로 올킬이예요~
<Seony> 냉장고 2대, 27인치 모니터 3대, 노트북 3대, 데스크탑 3대, lcd tv 1대 정도를 한 번에 돌려서, 전기세가 한달에 약 15만원 좀 안되여ㅛ
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> 전기세
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥프로에 달린 파워서플라이가 생각보다 적어요
<samahui> 싸요 많이
<Nymph> 졸라 싼거지요...
<Nymph> 냉장고 2대만으로도 5만원 이상 아닌가.. 한국에서..
<samahui> 제가 냉장고 하나에 에어컨하나 티비 하나 데탑하나 서버하나 노트북 세대 돌리는데
<samahui> 전기세 비슷하게 나와요
<Nymph> 데스크탑 3대만 돌려도 8만원 넘을거 같고..
<samahui> 것도 항시 켜놓는건 냉장고와 서버뿐인데요
<Seony> 그외 자잘한 것들 - 스피커, 공유기 2대, 스위칭허브 3대 등-은 제외했어요
<Seony> 그러고보니 스피커도 꺼놨네...
<samahui> 저도 잡다하게 공유기2대 허브 1대 그리고 세탁기가 있죠
<samahui> 한국보다는 훨 저렴한거 같은데요
<Nymph> 제가 집에서 맥미니 1대, 데스크탑 서버 2대, 모니터 2대, 공유기 1대
<Nymph> 이렇게 돌려도
<Seony> 저렴한거군요
<bluedusk|P7120> 제가 i5 서버 한대 풀로 돌리고
<samahui> 넵 많이 저렴하네요
<Nymph> 집주인 아줌마가 지나가는 말로 총각방만 전기먹는 하마 사냐고 하는데요 뭐...
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 27인치랑 데탑 따로 쓸때만 돌리고 냉장고... 그리고 선풍기
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 작년엔 3만원안팍으로 나왔는데
<bluedusk|P7120> 파워 서플라이 정격으로 바꾸고 2만원 초반대로 나오네요..
<samahui> 전 에어컨 땜시 좀 많이 오른거고 에어컨 줄이면 전기료 확 줄기는 해요
<samahui> 한국은 기본 전기료는 비싼게 아닌데 누진세가 쌘거 같아요
<samahui> 에어컨 풀로 돌린 이번달 전기료가 좀 많이 나올꺼 같네요
<Seony> 네 누진세 때문에...
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 미국도 누진세 있어요?
<Seony> 없죠
<samahui> 더위따위에게 지다니 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 여기 집들 중에서 어떤 집은, 전기세 $200 내면 무제한인 곳도 있어요
<samahui> 조... 좋은데요
<Seony> 보통은 중앙냉방이라, 집이 얼어붙을 정도죠
<samahui> 저도 그거 내고 무제한이면 서버를 집에 다 설치해놓고 풀로 돌리면서 에어컨 틀어놓을 수 있겠는데요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 부러워요
<Seony> 냉방만 제외하면 사실 전기를 많이 쓸데가 별로 없다보니까 $200에 무제한이긴 한데, 어떻게 보면 에너지낭비가 어마어마하죠...
<samahui> 그렇겠네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 200달러 무제한이면..;
<Seony> 정확히는 무제한이라기보다는요, 전기세로 $200을 일괄적으로 받고 특별히 제한하지 않는거죠...
<Seony> 엄청나게 쓰면 아마 연락 올 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 보통 일반 가정집에서 에어컨 없이 $200 넘기기가 쉽지않죠
<Seony> 저도 집에서 동시에 돌리는 전자기기가 수십대인데요...
<samahui> 괜찮은데요
<Seony> 많이 나와봐야 $130이거든요
<samahui> 한국보다 미국이 정말 싼거 같네요
<razGon_web> 이게 관점의 차이인데요.
<razGon_web> 실은 130달러면 14만원이 넘는 겁니다.
<samahui> 14만원 넘는데 저보다 훨 많이 돌리시자나요
<razGon_web> 우리나라는 오만원만 넘어도 난리치시는 주부님들이 많이시기 때문에....
<samahui> 전 거진 회사에서 살아서 집에서 많이 켜놓지도 않는데 전기세 비슷하게 나오는걸요
<Seony> 컴퓨터 포맷해주는데 $100 받는 곳에서, 전기세 $130 정도야 뭐... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 이 한마디로 설명 끗? ㅋ
<razGon_web> 제가 시장에 있어서 그런지 전기세 10만원나오면 집이 망하는 것으로 말씀하시는 경우가 많아요.
<samahui> 선생님~ 오신김에 진맥좀 해주세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 끝!
<Seony> 미국인 평균 소득에 비하면 사실 전기세 $150 정도는 뭐, 큰돈 아니에요...
<samahui> 요즘 매운것만 먹으면 다음날 꼭 배탈나요
<razGon_web> 하긴 그렇겠군요.
<bluedusk|P7120>  Seony 전기 사용량은 모르세요? 몇 kWh 인지?
<Seony> 알아요 잠시만요
<bluedusk|P7120> 한전가서 계산해보니 520kWh 정도 써야지 15만원 정도 나오네요..
<razGon_web> samahui: 매운것 어떤거 드시면요?
<samahui> 다요
<samahui> 뭘 먹어도 그러네요
<razGon_web> 불닭이나 이런거면 캡사이신.ㅋ
<samahui> 맵다 싶은 느낌이 들면 그 다음날 꼭 그러네요
<Seony> $110 나왔을 때 305 KW
<samahui> 고추를 먹어도 그렇고 마늘을 먹으면 그건 좀 덜하군요
<razGon_web> 오히려 마늘이 더 심한데..
<jasonjang_> 한국 가정용은 누진세 적용'이라서 요금 계산이 독특하죠. 일반용, 산업용, 미국'과는 많이 비교됩니다.
<samahui> 아무튼 매운 양념만 먹으면 속이 부글부글 거리네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 450kwh 써야지 10만원이네요..; ㄷㄷ
<razGon_web> 그 방귀에서 나오는 썪은 갈릭향은.....ㅠㅠ 어휴..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근디 이게 장실 댕겨오면 바로 괜찮아서리... 병원가기 좀 그렇네요
<Seony> 아... 360kwh 써서 $130 나왔네요.  그럼 한국이 더 싼거 같은데요
<bluedusk|P7120> 305 kWh  사용이면 48,550원
<samahui> 장염땜시그런가? 흠//
<bluedusk|P7120>  Seony  누진세 떄문에.. 꼭 그렇지도 않아요.. =_=
<samahui> 그렇군요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 그럴순 있죠.
<samahui> 쓴양에 따라서 틀리군요
<Seony> 계산기가 누진세는 계산 안해주는 건가봐요?
<samahui> 제가 전기세 많이 나온건 확실히 에어컨이 범인인듯하네요
<samahui> 잘때 켜놓고 자니 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk|P7120> http://cyber.kepco.co.kr/ckepco/front/jsp/CY/J/A/CYJAPP000.jsp#
<myobot> [링크 제목] - 전기요금계산기 | KEPCO -
<samahui> 제가 원래 신경성 장염이 있는지라 이게 어릴때 부터 그랬거든요
<samahui> 근데 한동안 괘않터니 오히려 술 끊으니 더 매운거에 민감하네요
<samahui> 술을 다시 마셔야 하는건가요?
<samahui> ^^;;
<samahui> 전 도망갑니다
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<samahui> 나중에 뵈요 ~
<Seony> 근데 저는 전기를 상당히 많이 쓴다고 생각하고 쓴건데도 360Kwh면 생각보단 많지않은거네요...
<Seony> 한전 전기요금계산기가 누진세는 적용 안해줘서 그런건가요?
<jasonjang_> 위 연결고리가 가정/일반용인지는 모르겠어요.
<Seony> 가정/일반 선택할 수 있어요
<jasonjang_> 한국의 가정용 *누진*제.......는 폭탄의 뇌관과 같아요.
<jasonjang_> 내 알기론 = 얼마전까지만 해도, 미국의 그 인프라 요금은 무척 싸요. 자동차 연료처럼 한국의 1/4가격
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<bluedusk|P7120> 규모의 경제라고 내수시장 자체가.. ;
<Seony> 휘발유는 확실히 싸다고 말씀드릴 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> Seony, 과자도 확실히 쌀껄요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 이번에 티비에 나온거 보니깐.;
<bluedusk|P7120> 10달러로 한국과자를 미국에서 11봉지 사는데
<bluedusk|P7120> 한국에선 만원으로 4봉지 사더라구요..;
<jasonjang_> 청소비'도 그렇챦아요??  소비자= 사용자는 분리수거 없이 걍 막 버려도 되쟌ㅇ하요.
<jasonjang_> 수도, 전기, 가스....펑~펑~ 정말 물 쓰듯 쓰더라고요. @미쿡
<Seony> 네.  환경오염은 미쿡이 다 시키죠
<monos> 안녕하세요
<pchero> monos: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> hello world!!
<LYUSO_THINK> hello world!
<razGon_web> LYUSO_THINK: 오래간만~!
<LYUSO_THINK> razGon_web, 오래간만이십니다.
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎ 그러게요.
<razGon_web> samahui_WS: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> WS는 무슨뜻인가요?
<LYUSO_THINK> samahui_TP, 안녕하세요. =)
<samahui_WS> 웤스요
<LYUSO_THINK> work station 이군요!
<samahui_TP> 넵
<samahui_TP> 하두 여기저기서 접속했더니 본인이 햇갈려서 접속하는 장비명 붙였어요
<razGon_web> 아!!
<razGon_web> 저도 그렇게 하는편이죠.
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오늘은 날씨가 흐릿하군요.
<samahui_WS> 광복절부터 연휴인디 비가 안왔으면 좋겠네요
<razGon_web> samahui_WS: 물어볼게 있는데요. 대전에 맛집 혹시 아세요? 휴가때 1박2일로 대전갑니다.
<samahui_WS> 대전의 맛집은 많아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 비안올거라고 하더군요. 15일 전에만
<samahui_WS> 다만 제가 대전을 떠난지 좀 되었고 고향집이 대전에 있어서 거진 대전가면 집에서 먹죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 전에 갔는데. 별루....
<razGon_web> 아.....
<samahui_WS> 어디로 가세요?
<razGon_web> 그래도 친구들 만나실텐데.
<samahui_WS> 대전에서 가시는곳이요
<razGon_web> 유성쪽이요. 엑스포공원부근.
<samahui_WS> 전 은행동에 단골집이 있어요.
<razGon_web> 은행동도 갈거같아요. 성심당땜시.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 성심당 그 골목에 맛집이 있죠
<samahui_WS> 아직 있을지 모르겠지만
<samahui_WS> 은행동 가시면 '대전 은행동 토박이'로 검색해보세요
<samahui_WS> 제가 닭을 좋아라하는데 대전에서 닭볶음탕이 가장 맛났던 집이고 요즘은 그보다도 주물럭이 그렇게 맛납니다
<samahui_WS> 완전 허름한데 시내 한복판에 저렇게 허름하고 좁은 가계가 아직도 버티는 이유가 맛하나죠
<razGon_web> 아. 매운 볶음닭? 거기 알아요.ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 볶음닭이 아니라 닭도리탕이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 요즘은 닭도리탕보다는 주물럭 맛나다는 소리가 더 많더군요
<samahui_WS> 대전이 위치상 전라도 경상도 경기도 음식이 썪인 스타일이라 맛이 크게 나쁜곳이 없는대신 반대로 각지역에 맞게 강한 맛이 있는 집도 없어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 성심당 가면 거기 골목에서 가까워요
<samahui_WS> 근데 가만히 생각해보니 전라도분이 다른지역에서 맛집을 찾으시면... 많이 부족할듯하네요
<autowiz_> 저희회사 전라도 분 두분 계시는데
<autowiz_> 이 두분도 다른 지역가서 뭐 맛있다고 한적을 보지를 못했네요.
<autowiz_> 제 생각엔 맛이 다른게 아닐까 싶은데, 다른걸 틀리다고 생각하시는듯한 .. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> 그럼 다행이구요
<samahui_WS> 전 저희집이 종가집인지라 음식이 맛난편이거든요
<samahui_WS> 집밥 먹다가 다른 식당가면 왠만하면 좀 부족한 감이 없지않죠
<samahui_WS> 다만 가리는 식성이 아닌지라 뭐든 잘 먹어치우고 퉁퉁해져 간다는 ...ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 개발 하는 동생놈은 입사하더니 계속 살만 쪄서 , 정말 심각하게 건강관리를 해야한다고 조언해주고 왔습니다. ㅎ
<readytoact> 아-
<LYUSO_THINK> 작업용 스피커 바꾸고 싶네요. 으으
<readytoact> dh
<readytoact> 오..
<readytoact> 저는 막귀라
<samahui_WS> 작업용이라도 스피커 쓰는게 어디예요. 회사라 스피커가 있어도 보통은 스피커에 이어폰 꽂아서 쓰고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> --- 그냥 소리통처럼 생긴데서 나오는 소리면 아.. 소리구나
<readytoact> 하고 들어요
<readytoact> 예전엔 음향 엔지니어 공부했을 때는 엄청 소리 가려들었는데
<samahui_WS> 명품 ie80 좋군요 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 이게 스피커가
<samahui_WS> 하지만 진실은 젠하이져가 아니라 중국산 짝퉁이라는... 짝퉁이지만 기술이 정품을 따라잡은 ㅜㅜ
<LYUSO_THINK> 소스 속도를 못따라가는게 너무 아쉽더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 작업하다가 기분이 가끔 팍 상하는게 바로 이럴때?
<samahui_WS> 작업에 필요한거면 지르세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 확산감이라던지 그런 건 포기한 지 오래라지만, 예리하게 따라가는 그 정밀함이 많이 죽어서 그런지....
<samahui_WS> 물론 회사돈으로다가
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 정확하게는 작업하는 능률을 올려주는게 이런 음향이죠. =_=;;
<LYUSO_THINK> 게다가 전 프리렌서라 집에서 일합니다.
<samahui_WS> 결국 저처럼 코딩할때 음악듣는 그런거였군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 지르세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 그런거기도 하고 음향작업도 하다보니까 결국에는 뭐 여러 용도로 쓰이긴 해요.
<samahui_WS> 뭔가 신경을 거슬리면 능률나빠져요
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 이게 지르려면 아마 인티 파워 스피커 다 바꿔야할텐데
<samahui_WS> 목돈 들어가는 일 하시는군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 개인적으로 진공관 앰프가 보여주는 엄청난 속도의 rise rate 가 그리워서....-_-
<samahui_WS> 지름신 강림!!!! 지르세요~~~~~
<LYUSO_THINK> 목돈은 아닙니다.....
<LYUSO_THINK> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 지름신이여 오소서~~~ 와서 LYUSO_THINK님 가슴에 지름의 불을 지르소서~~~
<LYUSO_THINK> 뭐 앰프야 직접 만들면 된다지만 요즘 진공관 앰프 만들려면 체널당 들어가는 관값만 해도 엄청나니까요.
<samahui_WS> 에헤라디야~~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-13
<readytoact> 덩실덩실~~
<LYUSO_THINK> 이미 앰프쪽은 ST mictonics 에서 칩 하나 구해서 한국 오는중입니다.
<samahui_WS> 질러라!질러라!질러라!
<LYUSO_THINK> 그만 부축이셔도 되요 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 오타났네
<LYUSO_THINK> STmicronics
<samahui_WS> 역시 내돈 안나가니 남지르게 하는건 정말 즐거워요
<samahui_WS> 앗! 속마음을... ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 지르세요~ 지르는게 남는겁니다
<LYUSO_THINK> 청잠동에 가셔서 강제청음을 하셔야
<LYUSO_THINK> 오디오에 손을 데실 수 있으실텐데 말입니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 다행이 전 노트북이외의 지름이 없어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 한번 듣고나면 소리가 기억에서 지워지지가 않지요. 흐흐
<samahui_WS> 아! 키보드도 있군요
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 그리 큰돈 자주 깨질일은 안합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 소박해요~
<LYUSO_THINK> 오디오장비의 지름신은 마치 마약과 같은거라 한 번 듣고나면 머리에서 지워지지가 않거든요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 청음 한 번 해보세요~
<samahui_WS> 그렇다더라구요
<samahui_WS> 그래서 안해요 ~!
<samahui_WS> 카메라 라디오 자동차 요 세가지가 합치면 장가를 못가고 갔어도 이혼으로 귀결된다죠 ...
<samahui_WS> 물론 능력자에게는 열외입니다
<autowiz> 저도 자동차 참 좋아하는데 말이지요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러니까 청음하세요~
<LYUSO_THINK> 리눅스는 오디오 서버로 쓰기에 정말 좋답니다.
<autowiz> 저는 무엇보다 여자를 좋아하지요...  ㅋㅋㅋ 이상한 오해는 하지 마세요 한여자만 좋아하니까 ^^
<LYUSO_THINK> 윈도우즈와 달리 비트퍼펙트 환경을 구성하고도 지연시간이 짧거든요.
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;; 순간 당황할뻔했습니다
<LYUSO_THINK> 어머머머
<samahui_WS> 뭐 남자를 좋앟나느거 아니니 괜찮죠
<autowiz> 어 남자도 좋아하긴 하는데요 ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> -_-z
<samahui_WS> 나..남자는 그냥 친구로써 인간이 좋은거겠죠
<samahui_WS> 서...설마... 홍석천과는 아니시죠? 아! 물론 차별하진 않습니다
<autowiz> 당연하죠 설마... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<readytoact> -_-..
<samahui_WS> 아쉽군요.. 라고 하면 큰일나겠죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 내일 쉬면 완벽한 연휴가 완성인데
<samahui_WS> 일땜시 좀 힘들군요
<readytoact> dk
<readytoact> 우분투가
<readytoact> 커널 업뎃이 있나보네요
<readytoact> -_-.. 200메가나 받네
<samahui_WS> 지금요?
<readytoact> 3.13.0.33
<readytoact> 네 좀전에 떠서
<samahui_WS> 몇일 되지 않았나요?
<readytoact> 업뎃하라고
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 아 저만 그런거군요.
<readytoact> 맨날 스냅샷 잡아놓고 켜고 끄고 하니
<readytoact> 와 구글 크롬 스태블
<readytoact> -_- 믿을 수 없어
<samahui_WS> 자바 업뎃이 있네요
<samahui_WS> JDK가 100메가 넘어서 그리 큰거예요
<readytoact> 제 옆자리에 30년된 현역 개발자가 계시는데
<samahui_WS> 저보다 오래 되셨군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<readytoact> 평생 윈도만 파신..
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 윈도우쪽은 초고수 이시면서 동시에
<readytoact> -_-.. 엄청난 찬양을 하세요
<readytoact> 대단한 OS라고
<samahui_WS> 윈도우 엄청난 OS는 맞죠
<readytoact> 아.. 업댓후 겸사겸사 리붓좀 하고 올게요
<samahui_WS> 네 다녀오세요
<samahui_WS> 저도 잠심 회의 들어갔다 오겠습니다
<autowiz> 에고고 또 출장 갑니다.
<autowiz> 서니님 나중에 뵈요~
<samahui_WS> 출장 잘 댕겨오세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 잘 다녀오세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> ipeter: 어서오세요.
<Ferendevelop> 혹시 음악 태그 정리하는데 있어서 자신만의 팁이 있으신가요?
<samahui_TP> 점심은 맛있게들 드셨나요?
<samahui_TP> 오후에도 힘내서 화이팅 합시다!!!
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 으...시험이 얼마 안남았네요.
<DarkCircle> 졸려 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 전라도 음식 맛있죠 ㅋㅋ 근데 맛있다고 하는게 맛깔난다는거지 사람취향에 따라서 전라도 음식은 좀 맛 자체가 혐오스러울 수가 있 ...
<DarkCircle> 좀 달착지근하다거나 맛있게 짜다거나 하거나 양파 마늘 파 이런 향신료에 과일 갈아넣은게 기가막히게 조합이 잘 된지라 이게 좀 자극적이다라고 하시는 분이 좀 있기도 하고 (...)
<bluedusk|P7120> -_-a
<bluedusk|P7120> 전라도 음식이 그런가요?
<Seony> ipeter: 오랫만에 뵙네요
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 그냥 잘 모르겠던데.;
<ipeter> 어엇!! 써니님!
<DarkCircle> 경상도 음식은 진짜 맛없는데 ...
<DarkCircle> 맛을 아는 분들은 맛이 따쓰하고 구수하다고 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<DarkCircle> 밀면이니 돼지국밥이니 하는게 특히나 .
<DarkCircle> 그동넨 좀 뭐랄까 ...비린내 같은거 싹 없애고 잡맛 죽이고 깔끔하게 먹는 스타일인듯.
<Seony> 2명이 일하는 사무실에서 한 명이 그만두니... 하루만 출근을 안해도 일이 쏟아지네요
<Seony> 왜 어제까진 조용했는데!
<samahui> 흐릿하고 미세먼지 많은 날씨를 보이더니 결국 비도 뿌리는군요
<samahui> 말그대로 뿌립니다. 스프레이로
<orion203> 결국 오늘 운동 취소...
<samahui> 운동하기로 했었어요?
<nymph> 매일 운동해요..
<nymph> 혼자..
<nymph> ㅋ
<samahui> 저도 농구나 한게임 팍 뛰고 오면 여한이 없겠어요
<samahui> 전 오늘 일찍 도망나와서 마눌님 기다리고 있어요
<nymph> 근데 밖을 보니 하늘이 무슨 화생방 하듯이 뿌연... 갈색..
<samahui> 하지만 기다리는 이 순간에도 일하고 있는 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 날씨가 않좋은건 둘째치고 흐릿하니 뿌옇고 뭔가 미세먼지와 안개의 콜라보레이션을 보는 느낌이죠
<samahui> 거기다 비도 흩뿌리고 있구요
<samahui> 이런날 나가서 운동하면... 건강해지지 않고 건강이 날아갈듯...
<nymph> 얼른 가을이 왔으면 좋겠네요...
<nymph> 아.. 아니다.. ㅠㅠ
<nymph> 가을이면 중국에서 바람이 더 많이 불지..
<nymph> 가을 겨울은 에러...
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 가을 겨울이면 중국에서 나무며 석탄이며 죽어라 떼서 결국 미세먼지 천국되죠
<samahui> 올해는 여름에도 너무 뿌옇고 기븐 나쁜 날씨네요
<ipeter> 저..
<ipeter> 장기 기억력이 없어진듯 해요.
<ipeter> 1시간 지나면 새것으로 포맷돕니다.
<ipeter> 영어시험 보는데 큰일이네여ㅛ
<samahui> 1시간이면 단기 기억상실인데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 장기간 기억하는 능력이 없어졌다면... 저 돈좀 꿔주세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안.돼.요.
<samahui> 에이~
<samahui> 무슨 시험이예요?
<ipeter> GRE요...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 화이팅!
<ipeter> 네엡...ㅠ
<ipeter> 희망을 버리고 있어요
<ipeter> 한번 더 봐야할듯 싶습니다.
<ipeter> 어휴..양이 엄청나네요
<ipeter> 서른 중반에 이게 뭔 난리치나 싶기도하고
<ipeter> 시험이 다가오고 불안해지니 별에별 생각이 다 듭니다.
<ipeter> 이번주 일요일에 봐요.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ; 제가 시험보기 싫어서 지금 회사에 뿌리 내렸죠
<samahui> 잘보세요
<samahui> 전 이제 마눌님 나올때가 되서 모시러 가야되요
<samahui> 내일 혹은 이따뵈요 ~
<ipeter> 고맙습니다
<ipeter> 좋은시간 보내셔요..!
<bluedusk|P7120> 혹시 cp로 카피 하다가 시스템 리부팅 되는 경우 보신적 있으신가요?
<jasonjang__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBAir> 리하이요
<razGon_McBAir> 누구 있어요?
<razGon_McBAir> 맥북에어 처음으로 접속합니다.
<ipeter> razGon_McBAir: 부럽습니다.
<ipeter> 맥북에어 좋은가요?
<ipeter> 덜덜덜
<razGon_McBAir> 제거가 아니라서 잘모르고 비싼 노트북인 것처럼 보입니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 원래 프로 사려했는데. 와이프가 지금 필요하다고 해서.
<razGon_McBAir> 램을 8기가로 업한 놈으로 사용하고 있습니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 근데 하나도 사용법을 모르겠어요. 패러럴즈는 온라인으로 되는게 아니라 패키지를 사야 하는 거였군요.
<razGon_McBAir> ㅠ.ㅠ 아이패드에 이어서 맨붕입니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 랜포트도 없고 썬더 볼트에 변환잭 해서 써야 한다는 것만.
<razGon_McBAir> 거의 이건 소니 수준이네요
<razGon_McBAir> 마우스 대신 트랙패드 사용중입니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 뱀부패드라고 이전에 사놓은게 있는데 잘 인식하네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 에어라
<LYUSO_THINK> 멋있네요. 제 씽크랑 이름에서부터 포스가 다릅니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 전 맥북에어보다 씽크패드 x1 carbon사고 싶어서 한때 너무 힘들었죠.
<ipeter> 지금은 잘 견뎌냈습니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 씽크패드 저는 좋아해요.
<razGon_McBAir> ipeter: 맥북이 좋은 건 서체가 맘에 드네요.
<razGon_McBAir> 후....
<razGon_McBAir> 벌써 열시..
<razGon_McBAir> 도움이 될수 있는 성태는 안보이고.ㅋ
<77CAAFK7L> 우와
<77CAAFK7L> 맥북에어..
<pchero_> 음..
<monos> 블프 데이인가 그건 언제 하는거에요?
<ipeter>  사진찍으시는분 있나요?
<ipeter> 예전에 펜탁스 데세랄 있었는데 다 팔아버렸네요.
<ipeter> 대학교때 즐겼는데..아쉽네요.
<ipeter> 그냥 가지고 있을껄요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_McBAir> Work^Seony: 혹시 출근 하신거 아니시죠?
<razGon_McBAir> 맥북에어로 접속중.. 패러럴즈 설정중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 어제 하루 쉬었더니 무지 바쁘네요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 한국에는 또 비가옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 덕분에 좀 시원하겠네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Work^Seony: 서니님 TDP가 높다고 전부 전기를 많이 먹는건 아니죠?
<Work^Seony> 네.  파워서플라이가 700w라고, 그게 내내 700w로 작동하는건 아니에요
<monos> cpu가 125w라고 해서 95w 보다 전기를 더 많이 먹는거는 아니죠?
<Work^Seony> 그건 소프트웨어에 의해서 작동되는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면,
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에서 가장 핵심적인 역할을 하는게 커널이죠?
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 커널을 수동으로 직접 설정해서 쓸 때 당시에는,
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨가 풀로 돌아가느냐, 작업요청이 있을 때만 풀로 돌아가느냐 등의 옵션을 정할 수 있었거든요ㅕ
<Work^Seony> 물론 지금도 가능하긴 하지만, 지금은 커널을 컴파일해서 쓰는 사람은 없긴 하지만요
<Work^Seony> 암튼, 중요한건, 요즘 커널 설정은 대부분
<Work^Seony> 프로그램의 요청이 들어올 때만 씨퓨의 전력소모를 증가하는 식으로 되어있어요
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 컴퓨터도 가만히 놀고있으면 전기는 별로 안먹어요
<Work^Seony> 다시 생각해보자면, 결국 씨퓨와 그래픽카드를 풀로 쓰는 게임은 전기를 엄청 먹는거죠...
<Work^Seony> 반대로 서버의 경우는 대부분이 놀고잇을테니 전기를 별로 안쓰구요...
<monos> 네 지금 아톰 35w cpu로 한달 정도 돌렸는데
<monos> 다음달 요금 봐야 되요
<LYUSO_THINK> 흐으
<Work^Seony> 저는 집 전기 과부하로 케이블 나가고 나서는...
<Work^Seony> ssh 서버는 라즈베리 파이로 교체...
<Work^Seony> 방화벽은 내리고 걍 공유기로 대체하고,
<Work^Seony> 파일서버도 전원 끄고, 맥미니로...
<Work^Seony> 아... 하루아침에 컴퓨터 2대가 창고행 됐네요
<Work^Seony> 스위칭 허브도 한대 빼버리고..
<monos> 전기 과부하 나면 불나는거 아니에요?
<monos> 과부하 걸리면 차단기 내려가요?
<Work^Seony> 두꺼비집이 차단시키죠
<monos> 그거 뚜거비집에 암페어 높으걸로 교체 하면 되던데
<monos> 저희집 20A 차단기 였는데 30A로 바꾸고 안내려감
<Work^Seony> 심하면 두꺼비집이 녹을테지만, 일단 중요한건 두꺼비집이 아니라, 케이블이 얇다는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 여름에 에어콘 틀고 하면 자꾸 차단기 내려가서 바꾸었어요
<monos> Work^Seony: 님 저 서버에서 CUI로 한 화면 밖에 못사용하자나요?
<monos> 리눅스 서버 콘솔 한화면을 여러화면으로 못 사용할까요?
<Work^Seony> ?
<Work^Seony> 화면을 분할하신다는 말씀이죠?
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> byobu 라고 쳐보세요
<Work^Seony> 그다음 ctrl+f2 아니면 shift+f2
<monos> root@debian:~# byobu
<monos> -bash: byobu: command not found
<monos> 컨트롤 컨트롤 + F2 하니깐
<monos> 화면이 새로운게 나와요
<monos> 컨트롤 + 쉬프트 F2
<Work^Seony> 그건 다른 콘솔이구요...
<Work^Seony> byobu 쳤는데 command not found 나오면, 명령어가 없단 뜻이잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그거 우분투 서버 아닌가봐요?
<monos> 우분투 12.04.3이에요
<monos> 최신 버전
<monos> 얼마전에 나온거에요
<Work^Seony> 데스크탑 버전이에요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> GUI
<monos> 서버전이에요
<Work^Seony> 서버 버전인데 byobu가 없을리가 없는데요...
<Work^Seony> 그럼 apt-get install byobu 해보세요
<monos> 네
<monos> 설치 되네요
<Work^Seony> 그런다음 byobu 입력하시고,
<Work^Seony> shift+f2 해보시고, ctrl+f2도 해보세요.
<Work^Seony> ctrl이랑 shift 동시에 누르시진 말구요
<monos> 넵
<monos> 라즈베리파이나 ARM 계열에서는 xbmc로 동영상 보는 이유가 cpu에서 기능이 없어서 그런거죠?
<Work^Seony> 그런가요?  전 그냥 xbmc가 거실에 놓고 쓰기 편해서 쓰는건줄 알고있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 저도 잘 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 전 xbmc 싫어합니다.  가만히 냅둬도 씨퓨 사용율이 상당해요
<monos> 저도 아톰 서버에 xmbc 깔아서 써볼까 해서요
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨사용율 = 전기세 거든요.
<monos> gui가 아니니깐 동영상을 못봐서 xmbc 실행 하면 볼수 있죠?
<Work^Seony> xbmc가 gui 프로그램이잖아요...
<monos> 그런가요?
<monos> 전 콘솔에서도 되는줄 알았어요
<razGon_McBAir> Work^Seony: 굳모님요
<Work^Seony> 네.  x-windows 설치 안하면 안됩니다
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_McBAir> monos: 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> razGon_McBAir, 안녕하세요.  맥 유저가 되신걸 축하드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBAir> ㅎㅎㅎ
<monos> 그렇쿤요 제가 잘못알고 있었네요
<razGon_McBAir> 제가 된게 아니라 울마눌님께서 되신거죠.
<razGon_McBAir> 근데. 왜 샀는지 몰겠어요. 다 윈도우에서 돌릴거면서
<razGon_McBAir> 패러럴즈 설치와 설정하느라고 고생중입니다.ㅋ
<monos> 저는 맥미니가 사고 싶은데요 형편이 안되어서 인텔 듀크 노리고 있습니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 거의 날새고 있어요.
<razGon_McBAir> monos: 사지마세요. 별소용없음.
<monos> 60만원이 넘더라구요
<razGon_McBAir> 근데 웃긴게... 이거 우분투랑 비슷한 느낌이 난다는.ㅋ
<monos> 맥북이요?
<monos> 넷북은 예전에 사용해봤는데 맥은 내 인생에서 한번도 아직 사용못해봤네요
<razGon_McBAir> 아니요. 맥 자체요.
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 우분투랑 비슷한 느낌이 나는 이유는, 우분투가 맥의 디자인을 많이 배꼈기 때문이죠...
<razGon_McBAir> 출판업에 종사하시는거 아니면 사지마세요. 뽀대때문에 사신다면 몰라도.
<Work^Seony> 출판업이라기보단, 프로그래머한테도 맥은 괜찮아요
<monos> 해켄토시인가 그걸로 인텔 PC도 맥 프로그램 쓴다고 하던데 100프로 호환 되는지 모르겠어요
<razGon_McBAir> Work^Seony: 그런거 같아요. dock system 같은 건 좀 문제가 많죠.
<razGon_McBAir> 이미 호환은 문제가 많죠.
<Work^Seony> 저희 프로그래머들도 전부 맥 쓰거든요...
<razGon_McBAir> 그렇군요....
<Work^Seony> 어차피 맥이 유닉스라서, 개발용으로 쓰기에 좋습니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 울마눌은 프로그래머아니세요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 제 말은, 꼭 출판업 종사자만 맥이 좋은건 아니라는 얘기에요
<razGon_McBAir> 웃긴게... 돌려야 하는 프로그램이 맥용인줄 알았는데. 다. 윈도우용.
<monos> 맥은 기계 + OS + 프로그램 다 같이 나와서 좋은거 같기도 하네요
<razGon_McBAir> 예. 근데 맥에 대해서 좋은 디자인이 있지만, 진짜 뭐 같은건. 예전에 소니 노트북을 보는 듯한 느낌입니다.
<monos> 아마존에서 볼프 데이 인가 그거는 언제 하는거에요?
<Work^Seony> 볼프 데이는 처음 듣네요
<razGon_McBAir> 블랙프라이데이는 한참 남았죠.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아... 블랙 프라이데이..
<razGon_McBAir> 그거 말하는거 같은데요?
<Work^Seony> 아직 멀었어요
<monos> 그거 배송료랑 할인해주는거죠?
<razGon_McBAir> 추수감사절 연휴기간말미에 떨이 하는건데..ㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 그건저도...ㅠ.ㅠ
<monos> 배송료도 무료 추가할인까지 해준다고 하던데요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 배송료는 어차피 아마존 프라임 가입하면 안받으니까 그건 뭐 별로 혜택이 안되고,
<monos> 그때 인텔 듀크 하나 사고 싶어서요
<Work^Seony> 블랙프라이데이 때 세일을 얼마나 할지는 모르는 거죠.
<Work^Seony> 정말 잘팔리고 잘나가는 물건은 세일 잘 안해요
<Work^Seony> 여기서 보는 제 관점은, 블랙프라이데이는 걍 생색내기 수준이에요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 안팔리는 제품, 좀 더 싸게 내놓는 정도 입니다...
<razGon_McBAir> 애플이 좋은건 여자들이 좋아할만하게 접근이 된 부분이라는 점입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그런거 몇개 미끼상품으로 내놓고 사람들 유도하는거죠
<razGon_McBAir> 서채와 디자인은 미려하고, 거기에 음악들을때 음질도 괜찮네요.
<razGon_McBAir> 그리고 망할 패러럴즈로 윈도우 굴리고...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBAir> 패러럴즈 이녀석이 역적이네요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 정말 리눅스빠였는데, 맥 접한 이후로는 컴퓨터는 맥만 사겠다고 다짐했었죠...
<Work^Seony> 너무 좋았었어요
<Work^Seony> 제가 꿈꾸던 모든 게 다 있었거든요...
<razGon_McBAir> 윈도우에서 돌리면 되는 것을 가상화라는 마이너스 부분으로 움직이게 하려는지.. 이럴거같아서 프로사라고 한거인데..
<monos> 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 지금이야 리눅스가 워낙 좋아져서 리눅스도 괜찮긴 하지만요...
<razGon_McBAir> 북미에서는 맥만한게 없죠.
<razGon_McBAir> 울마눌님에게 물었어요.
<Work^Seony> 당시 맥을 처음 접할 때 제가 리눅스빠로서 리눅스에 꿈꾸던 것이, "예쁘고 화려하고 쓰기 편하면서 유닉스 기반"인 운영체제였거든요...
<monos> 나도 형편 좋아지면 맥 한대 구매해 봐야 겠네요
<razGon_McBAir> 아래아 한글 쓸거야? 응. 오피스쓸거야? 응.
<monos> 인텔이나 AMD 그만 쓰고 맥도 한번 써봐야 겠어요
<razGon_McBAir> 다 주로 쓰는 프로그램은 다 윈도거....
<razGon_McBAir> 맥은 왜사용하는건지!!!
<Work^Seony> monos, 맥도 인텔 씨퓨에요..
<razGon_McBAir> 결국은 이건 제거가 되겠네요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBAir> 아래아 한글의 경우는 맥용으로 샀습니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 벌써 패러럴즈와 같이 더 들어간돈이 15만원이에요.
<Work^Seony> 앱스토어 계정 만드셨군요.
<razGon_McBAir> 진짜 한대 때리던가 해야지..
<razGon_McBAir> 이미 계정이 있습니다. 와이프는 아이폰5s거기에 아이패드2, 맥북.
<razGon_McBAir> 망할...
<monos> 맥유저시네요
<razGon_McBAir> 이제는 맥서버나 맥달자고 하면 때려야죠.
<razGon_McBAir> 근데 이게 근거 없는 맥의 추종입니다.
<monos> 윈도우 리눅스서버 안드로이드 난 잡종이에요
<razGon_McBAir> 한국에서는 윈도우가 더 편해요. 업무용이라면요.
<razGon_McBAir> 저도 잡종입니다만.
<razGon_McBAir> 맥은 그 한계가 보이더군요. 한국에서는요.
<monos> 맥으로 은행 되요?
<razGon_McBAir> 물론 패러럴즈를 사용해서 보완을 하는 경우가 있지만,
<razGon_McBAir> 되지 않나요? 신한은행은 오픈뱅킹으로 하면 되는지라..
<Work^Seony> 저는 온리 맥입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 서버 제외하구요.
<razGon_McBAir> 패러럴즈는 윈도우나 리눅스의 버츄얼 박스 같은거에요.
<monos> 리눅스론 안되는 은행들이 많아서요
<monos> 리눅스론 안되면지만 안드로이드론 거의 다 되요
<razGon_McBAir> Work^Seony: 북미권이시니 제외!
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 리눅스 유저가 우리나라에서 1-2프로 라고 해요
<razGon_McBAir> 솔직히 맥을 백프로 사용하려면 그외 온라인들의 기반시설이 되야합니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 정말 맥 사랑합니다 ㅎㅎ.  너무 좋아해요
<razGon_McBAir> 리눅스는 아직까지는 서버기반으로 남으면 되고, 단, 업무용에 대해서는 리눅스로 변형을 줘야 한다고 생각되요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 좀 짜증나긴 하는데, 그래도 아직까진 개인용 데탑으로는 적어도 저한테는 맥만한게 없어요
<monos> 저두 우리나라에선 리눅스만으로 머든지 다 못해요
<monos> 다른컴퓨터가 있던지 가상으로 윈도우 해주어야 되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 액티브 엑스 땜시 그런데, 그게 제가 볼 땐 해결될 기미가 안보여요
<monos> 액티브 X 그거 우리나라에서 퇴출 되어야 해요
<Work^Seony> 은행권이 아직도 엑티브 엑스 기반 공인인증서 제도를 유지하는 이유가, 사고 났을 때 책임질 대상이 필요해서 그런거거든요...
<razGon_McBAir> 그렇죠. 액티브액스 때문에
<razGon_McBAir> 그나마 다행인건.
<razGon_McBAir> 리눅스에서 윈도우 올리지 마시고. 안드로이드 올리세요.
<razGon_McBAir> 안드로이드가 커버를 해주죠.
<razGon_McBAir> 안드로이드 앱쪽은 잘되어 있어서요.
<monos> 그래야 되겠네요?
<monos> 안드로이드가 진짜 좋음
<razGon_McBAir> 오히려 그게 더 접근하기 쉽죠.
<Work^Seony> 안드로이드에서는 이상한 앱 설치하라고 하지 않아요?
<monos> 안드로이드 인구가 엄청 많아서 안드로이드로 거의다 만들어주어서 좋아요
<Work^Seony> XecureWeb이라던가 하는...
<razGon_McBAir> 그냥 필요한것만 설치하면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 그게 엑티브엑스나 다름없는 거잖아요
<razGon_McBAir> 아니요. 그냥 v3먼 설치하라는거죠.
<razGon_McBAir> 시큐어 웹은 안드로이드에서 구동안되요.
<Work^Seony> 그게, 스마트폰에 v3를 설치하라는 것부터가 이미 말도 안되는 얘기거든요...
<razGon_McBAir> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 그렇죠.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하여간, 저는 개인적으로 안드로이드는 정말 싫어합니다
<razGon_McBAir> 애플용 아얄씨 클라이언트 뭐쓰세요?
<Work^Seony> Linkinus2요.  최고죠
<razGon_McBAir> ㅎㅎㅎ 맥진영에서 정말 않좋아하죠.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 여기 채널 맥유저분들 전부 Linkinus2 쓰실 거에요
<razGon_McBAir> 그거 무료인가요? ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨
<Work^Seony> 근데 얼마 안할 거에요
<razGon_McBAir> 헉...
<razGon_McBAir> 일단 찾아보겠스비다.
<Work^Seony> 아... 가격 좀 하는군요... 많이 올랐네...
<monos> 안드로이드로 은행 갈때 V 가드란거 실행 되던데요
<razGon_McBAir> 8달러메뇨.
<razGon_McBAir> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?
<razGon_McBAir> 만원..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> $8이면 괜찮네요
<razGon_McBAir> 제 주컴이 아니라서 웹챗으로 하려구요.ㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 벌써 내상이 심해서요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 한달에 액수 정해놓고 소프트웨어 구입하거든요.
<monos> 리눅스에서는 콘솔용 irc도 있죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 irssi
<razGon_McBAir> 패러럴즈를 설정한다면 램은 얼마정도 주는게 좋을까요? 전체 8기가 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그건 윈도우 사용정도에 따라서요
<razGon_McBAir> irssi보면 애잔한 그런게 있어요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 윈도우가 메인일테니, 많이 주셔야하겠네요.
<razGon_McBAir> 과거로의 회기.
<razGon_McBAir> 한 4기가는 줘야 겠군요.
<razGon_McBAir> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBAir> 근데 진짜 맥은 뭔가 있는거 같아요. 같은 글씨체 같은데.서채가...
<Work^Seony> 그건 서체 때문이 아니구요,
<razGon_McBAir> 맥은 인쇄와 프로그래머, 음악하는 사람들에게 좋은거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 레티나 라서 그런 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맥에 들어가는 기본 서체는 구리다고 정평이 나있습니다
<razGon_McBAir> 그런가요? 에어는 FHD같던데요.
<razGon_McBAir> 그렇군요.
<razGon_McBAir> 그러면 맞는 서체는 어떤게 좋을까요?
<Work^Seony> 아마 다음번 맥OSX에서 산돌 서체가 기본탑재되서 나올거 같아요
<razGon_McBAir> 아... 국제적으로 나온 서체... 그건가요?
<razGon_McBAir> 한중일에서 통합해서 기준으로 잡은 서체가 있다던데.
<Work^Seony> 음... 알아보니 맥북에어는 아직 레티나가 없네요
<razGon_McBAir> 예
<razGon_McBAir> 아! 그리고 저 트랙패드 있었어요.
<razGon_McBAir> 좀 다른 데지만요.
<razGon_McBAir> bamboo pad
<razGon_McBAir> 예전에 윈도에서 책넘김용으로 쓰려고 했는데. ㅎ
<razGon_McBAir> samahui_TP: 안녕하세요?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 좋은 아침 입니다 ~
<samahui_TP> 새벽부터 출근했네요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_McBAir> 좋은 아침요.
<razGon_McBAir> 저는 오늘부터 휴가입니다.
<samahui_TP> 오호
<razGon_McBAir> 대전가욬
<samahui_TP> 맥북에어 구입하셨군요
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 잘다녀오세요
<razGon_McBAir> 멀리안가고 대전에 미술관에 가고, 코스트코 다녀오려구요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_McBAir> 예 마눌님거.ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 시간 보네세요 ^^
<samahui_TP> 사모님은 맥북에어 마음에 들어 하세요? 제 마눌님은 애플보다 윈도우가 좋다더군요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 제 와이프도 맥보다 윈도우가 더 좋다네요
<Work^Seony> 맥 줘도 싫답니다 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 써보면 맥이 얼마나 불편한지 알아야 되는지....
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 똑같군요
<razGon_McBAir> 그걸 모르고 뽀대만.ㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBAir> 주변에서 맥사니 주관없이 맥사더군요.
<razGon_McBAir> 이번 을 계기로 꽉잡아야 겠습니다.ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 제 마눌님은 컴 전공에 윈도우쪽만 만져봐서 리눅스도 싫어해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_McBAir> 그거랑 다르죠.
<razGon_McBAir> 목적성이 없어요.
<samahui_TP> 좋은 교훈이 된다면 razGon님 ... 다시 노트북 사드려야 될지도 몰라요
<samahui_TP> 이번엔 윈도우 노트북 이쁜~ 걸로다가
<razGon_McBAir> 예를 들면 음악을 하는 사람들은 작업을 윈도로 하거나 맥을 하는데.
<samahui_TP> 그리고 맥북에어 장난감이 생기시는거죠
<razGon_McBAir> 뭐 저는 그냥 대충되는걸루 사줘야죠.
<samahui_TP> 특정 직업은 확실히 맥이 났죠
<razGon_McBAir> 제가 접수할거 같습니다.
<razGon_McBAir> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 음악은 듣는데. 음구현이 좀더 좋은거 같아요.
<samahui_TP> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBAir> 윈도우의 고급보드쓰면 나오는 음이 나오는거 같아요.
<Work^Seony> 아마 기분탓일 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBAir> 음악하는 애들은 크게 느껴진다고 하던데.ㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 그러겠죠? 저는 그래요. 암튼.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일명 황금귀라는 분들이 여럿 테스트 했었는데, 걍 중간 정도로 평가했꺼든요
<samahui_TP> 전 오늘있을 PT준비를 해야되서 잠시 일 좀 하다 올게요. 오늘 하루 즐겁게 보내세요
<razGon_McBAir> 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<razGon_McBAir> 옙!
<Work^Seony> razGon_McBAir, 스피커로 들으시는 거에요?
<razGon_McBAir> 수고하세요
<Work^Seony> 아님 이어폰?
<razGon_McBAir> 헤드폰요.
<razGon_McBAir> 페북에 올라온 이상한 사진에 나온 그놈으로요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아이튠즈가 음질이 아주 좋은 프로그램은 아니라고 하더라구요...
<razGon_McBAir> 그렇죠.
<Work^Seony> 하지만, mp3 관리하기에는 정말 좋습니다
<razGon_McBAir> 근데. 애플에 들어가는 음원칲이 조금더 고급이 들어가요.
<Work^Seony> 처음에만 약간 고생하면 상당히 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<razGon_McBAir> 아이툰즈요?
<razGon_McBAir> 음악하는 사람들이 애플쓰는 이유가 있죠.
<razGon_McBAir> 그거이상 가면 돈이 어마어마해지거든요.
<Work^Seony> 음악하시는 분들이 애플 쓰는 이유는, 로직 스튜디오라고 하는 카테고리 킬러가 있어서 그럴 거에요.
<razGon_McBAir> 아! 그런거군요.
<Work^Seony> 멀티미디어 계의 양대산맥이죠.  로직스튜디오, 파이널컷
<Work^Seony> 이 두개만으로, 멀티미디어 하시는 분들이 맥만 고집한답니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBAir> 그러겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 파이널컷의 경우 실제로 MBC랑 SBS가 사용한다고 들었어요
<razGon_McBAir> 거기에 출판업하시는 분들도요.ㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 예 봤어요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 출판은, 사실 어도비 인디자인으로 넘어간데는 윈도우 쓸 거에요...
<razGon_McBAir> 드라마에서 방송국배경인데. 맥특유의 보라색.
<razGon_McBAir> 아..
<Work^Seony> 그게, 어떤 출판소는 쿼크 익스프레스라고 하는 박물관에 들어갈 소프트웨어만 고집하는데가 있어서 그렇거든요
<razGon_McBAir> 마눌님께서 이거 버린다고 하면 로직스튜디오로 써야 겠군요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 로직 무지 비싸요
<razGon_McBAir> 개러지 밴드도 괜찮은거 같은데.ㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 헉.!
<Work^Seony> 로직은 전문가용이라서 아마 못쓰실 거에요
<Work^Seony> 오만가지 장비들 갖추고 쓰는 프로그램이구요,
<Work^Seony> 일반 사용자는 그냥 거라지 밴드 쓰시면 됩니다
<razGon_McBAir> 200달러!!
<razGon_McBAir> 뭐 의학용 어플급이군요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 예전보다 싼겁니다
<Work^Seony> 옛날에는 $1,000 넘었어요
<razGon_McBAir> 그랫을거 같아요. 요즘은 수요가 많아져서 싸진거 같더군요.
<razGon_McBAir> 의학용어플과 같이요.
<Work^Seony> 어차피 용도 자체가 전문가용이라서, 구하시더라도 못쓸 거에요
<Work^Seony> 거라지 밴드의 경우는, 대충 마우스로 직직 그어서 쉽게 쓸 수 있는 건데요, 로직스튜디오는 그런게 아니거든요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 실제로 작곡을 하는 제 입장에서
<razGon_McBAir> 예 제가 윈도우용으로 FL sudio라는 것을 구했었는데요. 이게 제가 할게 아니더군요
<LYUSO_THINK> 거리지벤드는 그냥 간단하게 하는거라면 로직부터는 전문 DAW 영역입니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 조채연군이 요즘 하는거.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 제 주력 DAW 가 FL Studio 이지요.
<razGon_McBAir> 아...
<razGon_McBAir> ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> soundcloud.com/lyuso 에 제가만든게 음음
<razGon_McBAir> 오...ㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그 외에 파이널컷은 NLE 쪽에서 MBC 나 SBS 에서 사용하고 KBS 의 경우에는 디지디자인 및 아비드 사에서 나온 미디어 콤포져 란 걸 써요.
<razGon_McBAir> 그나저나 패러럴즈에는 백신프로그램설치해야 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨.  제가 추천해드리는 방법은 스냅샷 찍는 거에요
<LYUSO_THINK> 페러럴즈에 백신은 따로 필요없는걸로 알려져 있습니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 스냅샷이라...ㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 어차피 걸려도 스넵샷으로 복구가 가능하니까
<Work^Seony> 주기적으로 한 번씩 패러럴즈에서 돌리는 가상머신들 스냅샷을 찍으시고,
<razGon_McBAir> 아...
<LYUSO_THINK> 휙 돌려지죠.
<Work^Seony> 문제 생기면 복원하세요...
<razGon_McBAir> 옙
<LYUSO_THINK> 그리고 페러럴즈 자체에
<LYUSO_THINK> 카스퍼스키가 돌아가는걸로 알고있습니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 그것을 우리마눌님이 이해하실지.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대신, 스냅샷 찍은 날짜랑 차이가 크면 작업물이 날아간다는 점이...
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 결국 페러럴즈로 타협하시는 중이시군요. ㅎㅎ;;;
<razGon_McBAir> 제가 타협하는게 아니라 마눌님께서 강제 다운그레이드 하시는 중입니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 저는 그냥 의뢰대로 세팅해줄뿐.
<razGon_McBAir> 후....ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 흐으 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_McBAir> 돈 15만원 정도 들여서 다운그레이드.ㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 패러럴즈9만원+한글맥용6만
<razGon_McBAir> 이게 무슨 뻘짓!!
<LYUSO_THINK> 흐 맥은 맥으로 써야하는건데 ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 저 대학다닐때에도 맥프로에 윈도우즈 xp 쓰던 사람이 정말로 많이 있었습니다.
<razGon_McBAir> 몰겠습니다. 알아서 자신의 길을 찾아야죠.
<razGon_McBAir> 그게 미친거죠.
<razGon_McBAir> 차라리 그돈이면 바이오 노트북을 사지.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러려면 맥을 왜 산걸까 그 생각이 마구마구 들더라구요
<Work^Seony> 소니는 이제 바이오 안만들어요
<razGon_McBAir> 키노트땜시?ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 맞아요 그게 좀 안습...
<razGon_McBAir> 알아요.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 맥 OS를 쓰려고 맥을 산다 저는 이 생각을 하는데
<Work^Seony> 저도 와이프한테 바이오 놋북 하나 사줬었는데, 그게 아직도 맘에 든다네요
<razGon_McBAir> 노트북은 이미 제편되고 있어요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 2008년도 물건인데 ㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 그렇죠. 바이오건 깔끔하잖아요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 싱크패드는 정말로 후회막심한거같습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 베터리가 이제 20Wh 밖에 안남았어요. 100번 겨우 넘겼는데
<razGon_McBAir> 우리가 볼땐 불편한 그자체인데.ㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBAir> 씽크패드가 아니라 레노버라고 해야죠.
<Work^Seony> 패러럴즈는 세일 자주하는데, 시기적으로 운이 안좋으셨네요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 일단 싱크패드 상표는 쓰니까요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 이게 후우.....
<razGon_McBAir> 알아요. 근데 마눌님은 그런거 무시하니....
<LYUSO_THINK> 베터리가 아무래도 중국 DLG 껄 쓴건지 수명이 너무 짧더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 100사이클만에 벌써 반토막이 나다니
<LYUSO_THINK> 맥은 그래도 베터리수명은 좀 덜하시겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 맥 배터리는 외계인 고문해서 나온 결과물이잖아요
<Work^Seony> 애플에서 주장하는 1000회 충전을 테스팅해볼려면 몇년은 더 기다려야할 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 사이클 테스트 자체는 1000번 하는데 거의 1달이면 다 합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 하루에 30번 넘게 체크가 가능하고, 실제로는 삼분의 일 정도만 수명감소율을 측정하게 됩니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 리튬계 베터리는 사용 수명에 따라서 충전량의 감소가 거의 선형으로 나오기 때문에 가능한 일이지요
<LYUSO_THINK> 지금 저도 이거 베터리 수명이 10Wh 이하로 떨어지면 파나소닉에서 셀 공수해와 리필할 생각입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요...
<razGon_McBAir> 역시... 일본
<razGon_McBAir> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 일단 저는 점심 먹고 오겠습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 다녀오세요
<razGon_McBAir> 맛점요!
<Work^Seony> 넵!
<LYUSO_THINK> 노트북이 아무리 아껴도 밖에서 1시간 남짓만 사용 가능하다는 건 역시 좀 에러겠죠.
<monos> 노트북 밧데리가 그렇게 짧아요?
<monos> 다른 사람들 보니깐 적어도4시간 이상은 사용하던데요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 싱크패드들 레노버 들어가고나서부턴 전부 2200mAh 셀 4개 아니면 6개라
<LYUSO_THINK> 런타임이 극단적으로 짧습니다.
<monos> 그러네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 노트북 대기전력 소모보다 베터리의 정격 용량(Wh) 가 적으니까 가능한 일이지요.
<monos> 내 안드로이드 루팅해서 사용하는데요 동영상 영화 2편 감상하면 꺼져요
<monos> 2편 하면 거의 3시간이거든요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그정도만 가면 정말 감지덕지 하겠다 그 생각을 엄청 자주합니다.
<monos> 화질 엄청 좋은거 FHD는 2시간 정도 밖에 감상 못해요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠 그래도 2시간이면 그나마 할 만 한거같다고 해야할까요.
<monos> 1시간이면 너무 짧네요
<monos> 애니메이션 한편 보겠네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 만약에 그레픽 작업이라도 했다간
<LYUSO_THINK> 컴파일이라도 돌렸다간 그냥 엄청나게 빨리 죽는거죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> https://www.dropbox.com/s/h02towpqrdbzxpi/%EB%9F%B0%ED%83%80%EC%9E%84%EC%9D%B4%2042%EB%B6%84.PNG
<myobot> [링크 제목] Dropbox - 런타임이 42분.PNG
<monos> 내꺼 3100mAh 이네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 몇 v 베터리이신가요>
<monos> 3.8v에요
<LYUSO_THINK> 단일 셀이 그정도란 거신가요?
<monos> 11.8Wh라고 적힘
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그럼녀 그 셀 하나가 그 용량을 가진게 맞네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 휴대전화이신가봐요.
<monos> 네
<monos> 안드로이드 휴대폰
<monos> 5인치요
<LYUSO_THINK> 조금 큰 편에 속하시네요.
<monos> 저는 아이패드가 더 부러움
<monos> 휴대폰은 그냥 2G폰 쓰고 아이패드 같은거 가지고 다니는게 더 좋은거 같기도 해요
<monos> 안드로이드 테블릿도 좋턴데 아이패드가 소프트웨어 더 좋은게 많은거 같아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 아무래도 그렇죠. 시장선점에 의한것도 있고 아이패드용 소프트웨어가 설계시 최적화에 더 유리하니까요.
<monos> 그런데 안드로이드가 하드웨서 스펙은 더 높더라구요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그게 그런 이유가, 안드로이드는 가상머신을 통해서 운영되는 체계를 가지고 있기 때문에
<LYUSO_THINK> 아직까지는 더 높은 사양의 Application Processor 를 사용해도 애플제품군에 비해선 느릴 수 밖에 없는 입장입니다.
<monos> 그런 이유 였군요
<monos> https://www.dropbox.com/s/h02towpqrdbzxpi/%EB%9F%B0%ED%83%80%EC%9E%84%EC%9D%B4%2042%EB%B6%84.PNG
<myobot> [링크 제목] Dropbox - 런타임이 42분.PNG
<LYUSO_THINK> Android L 부터는 어플리케이션을 받으면 그 페키지를 단말기 자체 컴파일러로 컴파일해서 바이트코드로 설치해버리는 식으로 구현하도록 되어있는데 이 때 부터는 좀 달라질 것 같습니다.
<monos> 이렇게 나오는거요 안드로이드용은 없나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 안드로이드용으로는 따로 없는 것으로 알려져 있습니다. 비슷한거라면 battery status bar 라던가 있지만요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 저거같은경우는 BMS 에서 정보를 받아오는식으로 작동하는데, 안드로이드 API 에는 BMS 나 PCM 관련 API 가 없습니다.
<monos> 마소에서 나오는 서피스3인가 테블릿은 엄청나게 비싸던데 얼마나 좋은지 모르겠네요
<monos> 100만원 넘어가요
<LYUSO_THINK> 서피스 3의 경우 오피스 도구라고 생각하시면 됩니다. 컨텐츠 소모기기도 아니고 모바일 워크스테이션도 아닌 중간즈음에 위치한 사무 도구이지요.
<razGon_McBAir> mLyuso: 출근중이군요.ㅋ
<mLyuso> 아닙니다. 어제 오더가 날아가서...ㅋㅋㅋ 음... 세벽까지 머리 굴리다가 지금 잠시 졸아볼 까 합니다.
<monos> root@ubuntu:/# sudo apt-get install htop
<monos> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<monos> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> htop 패키지를 사용할 수 없습니다.  하지만 다른 패키지가 참조하고 있습니다.
<monos> 해당 패키지가 누락되었거나 지워졌다는 뜻입니다. 아니면 또 다른 곳에서
<monos> 패키지를 받아와야 하는 경우일 수도 있습니다.
<monos> E: 'htop' 패키지는 설치할 수 있는 후보가 없습니다ㄱ
<monos> 혹시 이거 왜 이런지 아세요?
<monos> 예전엔 설치가 되었는데 갑자기 안되네요?
<mLyuso> 음 지금 저장소에 htop 가 변경중이거나 없어졌거나 그런 상태이신 거 같아요.
<mLyuso> 데비안 저장소에 htop 가 있는지 확인해보시는게 좋으실 거 같습니다
<monos> 확인하는방법을 모르겠어요
<Work^Seony> apt-cache search htop
<monos> 그래도 안되네요
<monos> 다른 패키지도 안깔림
<mLyuso> 혹시 저장소 업데이트는 되시나요?
<monos> 네
<monos> apt-get update 되네요
<mLyuso> 음 그러면 패키지 이름이 바뀐건가......
<monos> apt-get upgrade도 되요
<monos> root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install vsftpd
<monos> 패키지 목록을 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> 의존성 트리를 만드는 중입니다
<monos> 상태 정보를 읽는 중입니다... 완료
<monos> vsftpd 패키지를 사용할 수 없습니다.  하지만 다른 패키지가 참조하고 있습니다.
<monos> 해당 패키지가 누락되었거나 지워졌다는 뜻입니다. 아니면 또 다른 곳에서
<monos> 패키지를 받아와야 하는 경우일 수도 있습니다.
<monos> 갑자기 내 서버가 미쳤네요
<mLyuso> 로컬저장소가 꼬인거같은데 시넵틱에서 안되면 뭐......
<monos> 서버 버전이라 시넵틱을 사용할수가  없어요
<monos> 터미널에서 다 해야 되요
<monos> 지금 구글 검색중이요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-14
<samahui_TP> 열심히 일하다보니.. 오늘 류뚱 경기일이군요
<samahui_TP> 잘하고 있는지 궁금하네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> W: bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/kr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_m                                                 ain_source_Sources 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다  해시 합이 맞지 않습니다
<monos> W: bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/kr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_r                                                 estricted_source_Sources 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다  해시 합이 맞지 않습니다
<monos> W: bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/kr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_u                                                 niverse_source_Sources 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다  해시 합이 맞지 않습니다
<monos> W: bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/kr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_m                                                 ultiverse_source_Sources 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다  해시 합이 맞지 않습니다
<monos> W: bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/kr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_m                                                 ain_binary-i386_Packages 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다  해시 합이 맞지 않습니다
<monos> W: bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/kr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_r                                                 estricted_binary-i386_Packages 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다  해시 합이 맞지 않습니                                                 다
<monos> W: bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/kr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_u                                                 niverse_binary-i386_Packages 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다  해시 합이 맞지 않습니다
<monos> W: bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/kr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_m                                                 ultiverse_binary-i386_Packages 파일을 받는데 실패했습니다  해시 합이 맞지 않습니                                                 다
<monos> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used
<monos> 해시가 맞지 않는다고 하는데요 이거 12.04.5 8월8일에 올라 온거 까니깐 생기네요
<readytoact> svn hook설정이 안되네요 -_-
<readytoact> 졸짱
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침.. 아니 점심 입니다.
<razGon-GRX4> 리하이요.
<razGon-GRX4> 달리는 중입니다
<razGon-GRX4> 점심중시겠구나요.
<razGon-GRX4> 맛점하세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 굳모닝?
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> Hi
<Ferendevelop> 인터넷 공사 중인데 아직 안 끊겼네요. 휴.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<jasonjang> hi~
<autowiz> 재순님 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> hi~
<jasonjang> ^^
<autowiz> 서울 날씨는 어떤가요? 저는 공주 출장와 있어서 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 헐~ 흐리고 가랑비? 밖을 안봐서...
<jasonjang> 언제 와요?
<bluedusk|P7120> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 사무실이라서.;
<pchero1> 어우... 벌써 춥네요.
<Seony> 거긴 벌써 추워졌나보네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 예. 많이 선선해 졌..
<pchero1> 네, 내일부터는 긴팔 준비해야할 것 같아요..
<Seony> 라즈베리파이에서는 vim 쓰기도 힘드네요
<jasonjang> 써니님, 파이도 해요? 축하 + 놀라움 ㅋ 내가 몰랐네요
<Seony> 예전에 라즈베리파이랑 큐비보드 라는거랑 해서 2개 샀어요
<jasonjang> 빔 이 왜 요? 파이 안써봐서..
<Seony> 저야 뭐 임베디드나 그런거 하려고 산건 아니구요,
<Seony> 그냥 집에서 소형서버 돌릴려고 샀어요
<jasonjang> 예
<Seony> vim으로 소스코드 열어서 작업하는데 무지 느리네요
<jasonjang> 아
<Seony> 공유기에 usb포트 하나 있어서, 거기에 물려서 쓰니까 완전 무정지 서버네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 좋쵸?
<Seony> 근데 성능이 너무 딸려서 좀 쓰기 어렵네요
<Seony> 일단은 삼바랑 afp 설치해서 네트워크로 붙어서 편집하긴 했는데, 기계 자체에 ssh로 붙어서 뭔가를 하기에는 부담이 크네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 차상위계층 신청한거 또 날아갔구나 으
<jasonjang> 파이 + 새로 나왔죠? 사양은 안살펴 봤지만....어떨까요?
<Seony> 크게 변화는 없다고 하던데요
<jasonjang> 예
<Seony> 인제 작업 마무리하고 슬슬 운동해야겠네요
<jasonjang> 예에~ ㅎ
<Seony> 3일에 한 번 하는거라 빼먹으면 나태해져요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 막상 하면, 내가 꼭 이렇게까지 해야하나 라고 생각하게 되구요
<jasonjang> 맞아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 차상위계층이 매 분기마다 심사에 서류제출이라 이거 참
<jasonjang> 그 생각 드는 시점이 역치'요
<Seony> 건강 생각해서 하는 거라, 참고 하고있씁니다 ㅎㅎ  어차피 40분 밖에 안해요
<jasonjang> 헐~ 40분?
<Seony> 네.  걍 근육손실 방지하는 정도만요
<LYUSO_THINK> 근손실 방지만 해도 감지덕지한게 현대인의 삶이지요.. ㅠㅠ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아유~ 참눼. 콱콱 더 해요. 군대때처럼은 아니더라도...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 윗몸일으키키 200개씩 했었어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 양제역 어느출구에 있는 어느 사는 매일매일 불이 켜져있던데 밤 세도록
<Seony> 근데 윗몸일으키키가 허리디스크에 심각한 영향을 준다고 해서 걍 때려치고 다른 걸로 적당히 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 푸하하하
<jasonjang> 보기보다 점쟎으시네~ !!
<Seony> 체중을 거의 15키로 가까이 뺐으니, 나름 독하게 한거죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 맞다, 참! 예전 사진하고 반창고 안붙인 사진하고 비교하니 딴 사람인 줄 ...놀랬어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<jasonjang> 훨~ 젊어 보여요, 본인도 좋쵸?
<Seony> 젊어보이는 것보다는요, 뱃살이 빠져서 편해요
<Seony> 전에는 차 타서 안전벨트 매면 배만 볼록 나왔꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 의자에 앉아서 뭐 줍는 것도 불편하고, 오죽 살쪘으면 가끔 손이 저릴 정도였죠..
<jasonjang> 정말 잘 했네요
<Seony> 문제는 현재의 생활패턴으로는, 운동을 안하면 체중이 계속 줄기 때문에... 건강유지 목적으로 하는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아~
<bluedusk|P7120> 전 운동한다고 까불다가
<bluedusk|P7120> 십자인대가..
<bluedusk|P7120> 어킇 ㅠ
<Seony> 저처럼 집에서 하는 간단한 운동 위주로만 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 이미 운동은 멀어짐.
<Seony> 저도 37살 먹고 시작했는데요 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk|P7120> 그냥 숨쉬기 운동이나 잘하려구요..ㅠ
<jasonjang> 불더스크님도 원인이 운동부족 아녔? 또는 너무 큰 키?
<bluedusk|P7120> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 운동 끝 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 눈앞이 핑핑 도는걸 보니 혈당이 떨어진 것 같네요...
<Seony> 얼른 씻고 자야겠군요
<jasonjang> 헐~
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<pchero1> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/read?articleId=22285236&bbsId=G005&itemId=143
<myobot> [링크 제목] 극한의 직업 매니저의 위엄 甲.jpg | Daum 루리웹
<pchero1> 이거 보다가 뿜었네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> pchero1, 재밌게 봤어요. ^^
<pchero1> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 다들 퇴근하셨나요
<samahui_TP> 15일 광복절부터 일요일까지 연휴군요
<samahui_TP> 즐겁게들 보내세요~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 늦은 시각에 야근하시나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-15
<razGon_McBAir> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_McBAir> 후.. 휴가로 잠시 쉬고.
<razGon_McBAir> 다시왔습니다.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<sicknessnub> 안녕하세요
<sicknessnub> 잠수....ㅋㅋ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<nymph> 안녕하세요.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 서니님 트렌스미션 데몬 서버가 자꾸 다운되어서 골치 아퍼요
<monos> 다운로드 13메가 나오다가 갑자기 다운 되요
<monos> 우리집 인터넷이 160메가 인터넷인데요
<Seony> 아예 먹통이에요?
<monos> 고물 컴퓨터로 서버 돌릴때는 6메가도 안나오다가 좋은놈으로 서버 바꾸었더니
<monos> 네 완전 다운
<monos> 서버가 완전 정지요
<monos> 서버 컴퓨터를 최고 좋은걸로 바꾸었거든요
<Seony> 음... 하드웨어 성능이 딸려서 그런건가...
<Seony> 좋은 걸로 바꿨으면 그럴리는 없겠네요
<monos> 13메가 나오더니 그냥 다운
<monos> 랜카드 불량인지?
<monos> 피어가 너무 많이 붙어서 그런지 알수가 없어요
<Seony> 가능성 있는 얘기에요
<monos> cpu사용률 보면 100프로도 안가거든요
<Seony> 몇% 나와요?
<monos> 처음엔 피어 붙일땐 100프로 나오다가
<monos> 50프로 정도 나와요
<monos> 1코어 30 2ㅋ코어 50
<monos> 듀얼 코오요
<monos> 1코어 30프로 2코어 50프로요
<monos> 지금도 또 다운되었네요
<Seony> 토렌트에 그 정도면 많이 나오는거 같은데요
<monos> 환장하겠어요 속도는 2배 빨라졌는데 다운되어서 문제네요
<Seony> 구형 코어2듀오로 토렌트 돌렸을 때는 10% 미만이었떤 걸로 기억해요
<monos> Seony: 님 혹시 우분투 서버 버전에 온도체크 하는 프로그램이 있나요?
<Seony> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Seony> 설치하고나서 몇가지 설정을 해야하니까, 검색사이트에서 찾아보세요.  어렵진 않아요
<Seony> 메인보드에 온도센서가 없으면, 설치해도 온도체크는 안되요
<monos> 이거 보드에서 온도 60도 되면 자동으로 다운시키는거 때문에 그런거 같아요
<monos> 60도 70도 80도 설정있는데 이거 꺼 버리니 다운이 안되네요
<monos> 처음에 60도로 설정 되어 있네요
<Seony> 60도면 기본값치고 너무 낮군요
<monos> 그것도 모르고 하루종일
<monos> 설정값 변경하고 새로 깔고 고생했네요
<Seony> 원인을 찾아내셨으니 고생한 보람은 있네요
<monos> Seony: fstab에 외장하드 자동마운드 등록하고 외장하드가 없으면 부팅이 안될까요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 안되는건 아닌데, 혼자 해결하시려면 당황스러우실 거에요
<monos> 우분투 서버 버전말고 데스크탑에서는 자동으로 되던데요 서버버전에서는 자동으로 안되니깐 어렵네요
<monos> 어떻게 하면 꼽으면 자동 마운트 되고 빼고 자동으로 마운트 해지 되는지 모르겠어요
<Seony> 자동으로 된다라기보단, 무시하고 건너뛰는 거겠죠.
<Seony> 서버에서는, 디스크가 없을 경우 심각한 상황을 불러올 수 있기 때문에, 없으면 부팅이 정지되도록 만든거구요
<monos> 네 어렵네요
<monos> 외장하드에 자료 다 받으면 옴겨서 가지고 다닐려고 했거든요
<Seony> 수동으로 마운트 되게 하세요
<monos> 지금 매일 수동으로 사용하고 있어요
<monos> mount dev/sdb1 /mnt 이렇게 해서 매일 사용해요
<monos> 또 다운 되었네요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> autowiz_님 네이버 지식인에서 유닉스/리눅스 Top 20위권이시네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-16
<razGon_McBAir> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_McBAir> 헬로 월드!
<razGon_McBAir> 토요일이 아닌 토요일.ㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 휴가가 아닌 휴가.ㅋ
<razGon_McBAir> 집으로 파견 근무.
<razGon_McBAir> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_McBAir> LinDol: 어서 오세요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz_> 토요일도 출근 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-17
<autowiz_> 오늘은 일요일도 출근~ 꺄~~ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 안녕들 하시온지요? ^^
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아
<autowiz_> 행복한 월요일 이에요~~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 아아 주말은 훌러덩 지나 버리고
<autowiz_> 이제 또 한주의 시작이네요
<Seony> 새벽일텐데 일찍 일어나셨네요
<Seony> 저는 절대 불가능한 일입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 한국은 15일 (금요일) 이 휴일이어서 연휴였는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 여친님 생기기전엔 8시~11시 기상이었는데
<autowiz_> 사람이 생활이 달라지더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그런거군요
<razGon_web> What the hell!! It's Monday after Vacation!!
<razGon_web> 미치겠습니다..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아 역시 월요일 아침은 뭔가 우울하네요 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-10
<jun_> 안녕하십니까~?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 월요일 아침 잘 시작하고 계시온지요? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 눈이 이상하게 시렵기도하고.. 그냥 저냥 시작하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그래도 이번주는 목요일에 회사 워크샵 금요일은 대체휴무 토요일은 개인적으로 여행인지라.. 나름 기대되는 한주예요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 바쁜 한주가 되시겠군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그렇다고 월,화,수 일정이 없는것도 아니라서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 오늘은 국회의사당에 가야하구.. 내일은 대전에.. 모레도 대전이 될지 말지...
<jun_> 진짜 바쁘겠네요
<autowiz> 장난아니시겠는데요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 바쁜게 좋긴한데... 뭐랄까 이동시간이 많아서 힘들긴 힘들어요...ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> 아이구....
<jun_> 홀리님 안녕하세요~ 거의 10일만에 인사드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jun_> 이번주만 지나면 극강 더위는 좀 풀릴꺼라고 하는데... 이번주를 잘 버틸수 있겠죠..?
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침 입니다~ 오늘 하루도 화이팅!!!
<jun_> 사마휘님도 화이팅입니다!
<autowiz> 즐거운 월요일 아침 되세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 감사합니다~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 허허... Samba idmap_rid 설정을 지금까지 잘못 알고 있었네요...
<PotatoGim> 전역 범위를 설정해주지 않으면 다른 지정한 설정들에 대한 범위도 하나도 사상을 안하는거였네요;
<autowiz> 사상
<autowiz> 상상
<autowiz> 사살
<jun_> samba가 nas죠..?
<PotatoGim> 예. CIFS를 구현하는 오픈소스 파일링 서버입니다.
<jun_> 음~ 집에 설치를 해볼까 생각중인데... 다음주에 도전해봐야겠네요
<jun_> 전 이번주 일정을 시작하러 가보도록 하겠습니다~~ 잘하면 이번주 목요일? 아님 다음주에 인사드릴께요~ ㅎ
<jun_> 수고하세요~
<bluedusk> 음핫핰
<bluedusk> ...
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 하하핫
<autowiz> 핫핫 서머 서머
<autowiz> 블더님 ~~  점심은 맛있게 드셨어요??
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=40044281
<HolyKnight> 블루찡...
<samahui_ws> 윈도우10 확실히 아직은 위험하네요
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ 작업하다가 키가 안먹어서 좀 날려먹었네요
<samahui_ws> 갑자기 일부 프로그램들에서 키 인식을 안하네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 키보드 문제는 아니겠지요? 일부 프로그램 이니까
<samahui_ws> 네
<samahui_ws> 윈도우 자체 문제 같아요
<samahui_ws> 리붓하니 해결뵈네요
<samahui_ws> 근데 불안해서 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 저는 키가 안먹으면 원격으로 붙어서라도 정상종료 시켜볼려고 노력했었습니다 ㅎㅎ (win7)
<samahui_ws> 웃긴게 마우스 먹어서 껐다 켰는데 작업하던게 콘솔인지라 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 날렸어요
<samahui_ws> 점심먹고 지금까지 놀아버린듯한 기분... 아~ 상큼하군요
<samahui_ws> 콘솔도 날라고 sublim에서 하던것도 날아가고... 이건 마우스로도 안닫아졌어요
<samahui_ws> 지금보니 8.1에서 설치해놨던거 그대로 10으로 업그레이드 될때 함께 온 프로그램만 문제가 발생했군요
<autowiz> 한글이나 오피스 처럼 임시파일로 자동저장 이런건 없겠죠?
<autowiz> 아까우시겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 보안땜시 임시파일을 잘 안만들어요
<samahui_ws> 버릇이죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 어쩌것어요 지금부터 또 열심히 해야죠
<autowiz> 우분투 14.04 에다가 지금 빌드 환경 만들어서 네트웍 프로그램 하나 짜고 있습니다.
<samahui_ws> 윈도우쪽 작업 후딱 끝내고 다 밀어버리고 싶어요
<samahui_ws> 윈도우 쓰면 꼭 문제가 한번씩 생기더라고요
<autowiz> 업데이트 알람이 뜨긴 했는데 업데이트 를 해버리면 , 행여나 나중에 똑! 깥! 은! 상황을 만들어야 할일이 생기면
<autowiz> 업데이트까지 똑 깥 이 되어야 하니까 ... 힘들어질까봐 ... 그냥 업데이트 안하고 있는데요
<autowiz> 그냥 맘 편안히 업데이트 해버릴까요?
<samahui_ws> 아무래도 업데이트는 해야하지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 6시간 작업한거 날려먹고는 좀 중요하다 싶은 작업은 10분에 한번씩 저장합니다.
<samahui_ws> 전 보안문제나 또 부분적으로 오류 고쳐주는경우도 많아서 업데이트는 꼬박꼬박합니다
<samahui_ws> 전 수동으로다가 꼬박꼬박 저장하죠
<samahui_ws> 작업하다 맘에 안들어서 롤백하는 경우가 있어서 자동저장은 무서워요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 강정호가 홈런도치고 잘했나보네요
<samahui_ws> 네이년 뉴스에 강정호 이야기가 많이 올라왔군요
<samahui_ws> 안봐야 잘하네요
<autowiz> 아 저도 자듕저장은 안씁니다.
<samahui_ws> https://d2pq0u4uni88oo.cloudfront.net/projects/877108/video-558838-h264_high.mp4
<samahui_ws> 어릴때 장난으로 많이 가지고 놀던게 제품이 되서 판매되는군요
<autowiz> 실제 운영중인 서버들은 업데이트 어떻게 하나요?
<autowiz> 서니님 오시면 바로 알려주실텐데 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네... 저도 검은 색종이에 대고 많이 태워 먹고 놀았습니다.
<samahui_ws> 예전에는 서버관리를 했는데 그때도 업데이트(물론 버젼업하는거 말고 )는 그때그때 해줬습니다
<samahui_ws> 문제 생기면 돌리고요 ㅎㅎ;; 그래서 백업을 자주했었죠
<samahui_ws> 요즘은 개발용 서버 두대 관리 직접하는데 이건 말그대로 우리 팀만 쓰는거라 그냥 그때그때 업그레이드 해버립니다
<autowiz> 예전보다는 좀 괜찮아진것도 같습니다. 옛날 옛적에는 업뎃때문에 안되는경우가 종종 있었던거 같습니다. 윈도우즈는 요즘도 그렇구요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> 윈도우즈면 그냥 백신 좋은거 설치하고 업데이트는 가려서 한번에 모아서 골라가며 시켰었죠
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220446511508
<autowiz> 으흐흐흐흐 50킬로 넘어서 크크크크크
<autowiz> 아  완전 재미있는데요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다 나중에뵈요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3026010
<samahui_ws> 저녁 급하게 먹었더니 소화가 잘 안되네요
<autowiz> 그럴때는 오즈손이 약손입니다.
<samahui_ws> 박명수보다 시원한 까스명수 마시고 있습니다
<autowiz> 까스명수도 좋지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 윈도우의 뻘짓 덕분에 제가 밤늦게 일하는군요
<samahui_ws> 윈도우10으로 업그레이드는 너무 가볍게 행동한 느낌이네요
<autowiz> 아이고 고생이 많으십니다.
<PotatoGim> 아우.. 워드로 긴 문서 작성하려니 더럽게 재미없네요...
<samahui_ws> PotatoGim님이야 말로 고생이시네요
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ 문서 잘 만드는 재능이 없는게 한탄스럽네요...
<samahui_ws> 전 긴 문서 작성해야 되는 상황에 재미 없으면 주석놀이 합니다. 주석으로 뻘글을 추가해놓는거죠... 단점은 작업끝내고 꼭 지워줘야 합니다. ㅎㅎ;
<PotatoGim> 하다 못해 빨리라도 하면...
<PotatoGim> 주석쓰면... 욕 쓸까봐 겁납니다..ㅜ
<samahui_ws> 문서 작업은 빠르건 느리건 정말 하기 싫죠
<samahui_ws> 그래도 깔끔하니 잘 만들어 놓으면 보기좋고 기분도 좋은데요
<PotatoGim> 깔끔하게 안나와서 더 짜증이 나는가 봅니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 미적 감각 제로의...
<PotatoGim> 형펀없는...
<samahui_ws> 그럴땐 가능하면 다른 사람에게 토스를.. .ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 대놓고 패스 하면 미안하고 잘 안받아주니 살짝 돌려서 토스하는겁니다
<PotatoGim> 오오... 좋은 방법입니다.
<PotatoGim> 다만... 제가 막내라...
<PotatoGim> 묵묵히 삽질을...
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;; 잘못하면 넘기다 넘김받겠군요
<PotatoGim> 아마도... 선배 뒤로 들려져 넘어가는 상황이...ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ 힘내세요
<samahui_ws> 열심히 할 수 밖에 없으시군요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 아아 간만에 프로그래밍 .. 옛날 문서도 찾아보고 최근문서도 찾아보고 어허허허
<autowiz> 어..... 왜 안되지 ?? ㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> .....
<pchero_work> 흠..
<PotatoGim> 혹시 POSIX AIO를 사용해보신 분이 계시나요?
<pchero_work> 오호.. 이런게 있었네요.
<pchero_work> PotatoGim: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man7/aio.7.html
<pchero_work> 맞나요?
<PotatoGim> 네! 맞습니다!
<PotatoGim> Linux AIO는 가지고 놀아는 봤는데..
<pchero_work> 우와.. 몰랐네요.
<PotatoGim> 얼핏 기억으론 POSIX AIO는 스레드 띄워서 처리한다고 알고 있고...
<PotatoGim> Linux AIO는 그냥 묶음으로 받아서 커널 단에서 커널 AIO로 처리를...
<pchero_work> 음.. 하지만 인터페이스는 같겠지요?
<PotatoGim> POSIX AIO는 알려주신 링크에 있는 대로고
<PotatoGim> Linux AIO는 libaio가 따로 있습니다.
<PotatoGim> 맨 페이지에 저렇게 훌륭한 예제가 있는데...
<PotatoGim> 모르고 있었네요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 검색 능력 부족...
<PotatoGim> 캄사합니다...ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 아이고... 도움이 되었다니 다행입니다. ㅠㅠ 저도 덕분에 좋은 것 알아갑니다. ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<pchero_work> 바로 위키에 등록!!! ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 음... 퍼포먼스 비교 자료가 있으면 좋겠는데...
<PotatoGim> Linux AIO vs POSIX AIO로 비교하니 영 엉뚱한 것들만...
<PotatoGim> 비교(X) > 검색(O)
<PotatoGim> https://gist.github.com/rsms/771059
<PotatoGim> 여기에도 괜찮은 예제가...
<pchero_work> 감사합니다. :) 바로 위키에 추가했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> https://gist.github.com/rsms/771059
<PotatoGim> 두 API 차이점에 대한 내용도 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 전반적인 이식성은 POSIX 쪽이 나은데...
<PotatoGim> 아무래도 큐 깊이가 스레드 수로 제한되는 단점이...
<pchero_work> 음??
<pchero_work> 비교 내용은 안보이는데.. 혹시 다른 링크에 있나요?
<PotatoGim> 앗...
<PotatoGim> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8768083/difference-between-posix-aio-and-libaio-on-linux
<PotatoGim> 뻘링크를 달았네요 ㅡㅡ;
<PotatoGim> 실행 시간과 패킷을 낭비하게 해드려서 죄송합니다;
<pchero_work> ^^;;;;
<pchero_work> 아니요, 그냥 저도 궁금한 내용이어서요.. ^^;;;
<pchero_work> 저야 그저 감사할따름이죠. ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ; 널려있는 링크인데요 뭘...
<PotatoGim> POSIX 쪽은 비동기 처리 사건들을 트랜잭션으로 묶어서 한꺼번에 던지나보네요..
<PotatoGim> Linux 쪽은 컨텍스트를 유지하는 상태에서 제어 블록만 포인터 배열로 던지고 부분적으로 받아오는데...
<PotatoGim> 음.. 혹시 이루온이라는 회사 아시는 분 계시나요??
<bluedusk> 잠이 안오네요
<bluedusk> .... 자야지..
<autowiz> 꿀잠 주무셔요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 주말은 잘 보내셨는지요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 아주 편하게 보냈습니다
<autowiz> 한국은 뭐 아직 덥지만 조금씩 시원해지고 있는거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 좋은 소식이군요...
<Work^Seony> 여기는 요즘 날씨가 너무 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 너무 시원합니다
<autowiz> 서니님 항공사 마일리지 를 %라던가 뭐 얼마나 주는지 아시나요? 항공사 마다 다르기야 하겠지만
<Work^Seony> 항공사 제휴카드로 물건 구매할 때요?
<autowiz> 비행기 탔을때요
<Work^Seony> 마일리지니까, 말 그대로 1마일당 1포인트죠
<autowiz> 6000 km 정도 왕복했는데
<Work^Seony> 6000km를 마일로 나누시면 됩니다.  1.6km = 1 mile
<autowiz> 3900 점 정도 일려나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어지간히 여행다니지 않으면 마일리지 모으기 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 하와이에서 한국까지 대략 7000마일 정도 되는데, 그거 왕복해봐야 이웃섬 놀러갈 정도 밖에 안나와요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 이웃섬이면 한 70 마일 정도?
<Work^Seony> 거리는 잘 모르겠어요.  뱅기타고 대략 30분에서 1시간 정도 걸리는 거리에요
<autowiz> 이게 1/10 수준인지 1/100 수준인지 모르겠네요 . 뭐 지난번껀 날라간거같고
<autowiz> 앞으로라도 그래도 열심히 모아볼려고 하는데 유효기간도 있다고 하고 뭐 그냥 없는셈 칠까요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 1마일당 1포인트에요...
<autowiz> 중국집 쿠폰은 꼭 28/30 정도 모았을때 제가 이사를 가거나 , 중국집이 바뀌더군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 유효기간이 2년도 채 안되니까, 여행을 많이 못다니시면 걍 마일리지를 다른 제휴서비스로 옮기는걸 알아보세요
<Work^Seony> 제휴서비스끼리 마일리지를 트랜스퍼하는게 가능할 거에요
<autowiz> 1마일리지당 한국돈 4.5원 정도 하는거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 헐값이네요..
<autowiz> 음... 쇼핑몰 경우이구요. 비행기표로 바꾸면
<autowiz> 인천 - 자카르타 가 35,000 마일즈 소모 된다니까
<autowiz> 자카르타 왕복 비행기 표 값이 쌀때 기준으로 45 만원
<autowiz> 마일리지 소모는 편도라고 치면 x 2 해서
<autowiz> 7만 마일리지 = 45만원
<Work^Seony> 음... 마일리지에 계속 투자해보실 의향이 있으시면, 항공사 카드를 신청해서 써보세요
<Work^Seony> 연회비는 좀 있는데, 신용카드 쓸 떄마다 마일리지 적립되거든요
<autowiz> 안해도 될거 같습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ  1년에 뭐 몇번이나 간다고
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 나올 아이폰6s는 사양이 제일 좋을지도 모른다는 예측이 나왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> http://media.daum.net/digital/others/newsview?newsid=20150811000210103&RIGHT_HOT=R2
<autowiz> DEFCON 대회에서 DEFKOR 팀이 1등 했다고 제 페이스북이 난리네요
<Work^Seony> 네 1등했다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 근데 왜 울나라 IT 환경은 왜이리 뒤쳐져있죠? ㅋ
<autowiz> 저도 20살 때 CDC 들어가볼꺼라고 미친듯이 공부했었는데
<Work^Seony> 윈도우 업글됐다고 온 나라가 컴퓨터를 쓰네마네 하는데.. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 윗선들이 미쳐있어서 그런거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 우분트 쓰세요~ 하고 돌아다녀야 겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전 우분투 쓰라고 권하진 않아요.  맥 쓰라고도 권하지 않습니다.
<Work^Seony> 걍 쓰고싶은거 쓰라고 얘기해요.
<Work^Seony> 괜히 권했다가 이거 안되네 저거 안되네 하면서 이거 해달라 저거 해달라, 피곤합니다
<autowiz> 고객님~~ 사용은 셀프 입니다~~  ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한국 사회에서 "추천"이라는 행위는 곧 "책임"과도 같은 의미거든요...
<Work^Seony> 미국에선 많이 다릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 추천은 걍 개인적인 생각을 얘기하는 정도이고, 선택은 니가 하는거다 라는 의미에 가깝기 때문에...
<autowiz> 당연히 다르다고 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 그렇죠 추천도 없는거보다는 나은건데 , 그럴거면 추천이 아니라 , 돈내고 컨설팅을 받아야지요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 암튼 그래서, 한국에서는 추천 함부로 하면 안되요...
<autowiz> 아 갑자기 ... 아프리카 방송에서 "추천 한번만 눌러주세요~" 하던 멘트가 생각납니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 아프리카 방송은 게임 외엔 전혀 보질않아서...
<Work^Seony> 아프리카 게임 BJ 중에서 용연향 이라는 BJ는 별추천 받은거 전액 기부해서 뉴스에 났었죠...
<autowiz> 오호~~
<Work^Seony> 근데, 사실 가장 충격적인 사실은요,
<Work^Seony> 게임 BJ 중에서, 대도서관 이라는 사람 들어보셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 무지 유명한 아프리카 게임 BJ인데, 1년 수입이 상상을 초월합니다.
<autowiz> 닉네임은 들어봤습니다.
<autowiz> 1년에 수억 버는걸로 들었던거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 저는, 뭐 게임방송하는 사람이 1년에 벌어봤자 많이 벌면 한 1억 벌겠지 싶었꺼든요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 유튜브에서만 10억이 넘는다네요
<autowiz> 아 유튜브가 따로구나
<Work^Seony> 아프리카에서 얼마 버는지는 얘기 안했으니까,
<Work^Seony> 정말 제가 상상하는 거 이상으로 벌더라구요
<Work^Seony> 쇼킹했어요.
<autowiz> 저도 해킹 강좌 만들어서 유튜브 올리면 .... 쫄딱 망하겠죠? ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 사실 유튜브가 돈 편하게 버는 방법 중 그나마 가장 쉬운 매체인거 같은데,
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 어지간한건 다 있다보니 쉽지않다는 거죠...
<Work^Seony> 근데 확실히 요즘 게임방송이 대세가 되가는 거 같긴 해요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 제가 게임에 관심이 많아서 그럴지도 모르겠지만...
<autowiz> 뭐 일단 닥친일들부터 좀 하면서 , 다른길을 좀 찾아봐야겠어요 .
<autowiz> 아 아프리카 보면 먹방되게 많거든요
<Work^Seony> 네 알고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 심심할때 종종 보기도 했었고...  근데 곰곰히 생각해보니까  , 남 먹는거 뭐그리 좋아서 다들 볼까 했는데
<autowiz> 심야식당 이라는 한국 드라마 인지 일본 영화인지  어디였는지 모르겠는데
<autowiz> 사람이 젤 쉽게 행복해 질 수 있는게 맛있는걸 먹는거레요
<autowiz> 그래서 먹으면서 자연스래 행복해지는데 그냥 남일지라도 행복한 걸 보면서 대리만족도 좀 얻고 그러는거 아닐까
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 인간의 기본적인 본능 중 하나잖아요
<autowiz> ... 라는 생각을 주말에 했었드랬습니다. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저는 절대로 보고싶지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 서니님이 보고 싶습니다. 하하
<Work^Seony> 하와이 한 번 오세요.  아니면 제가 내년에 가겠습니다 ㅋ
<autowiz> 네 먼저 되는쪽으로 뵙지요 ㅎㅎ  한국오시면 어떤거 사드릴까요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 안그래도 다들 뭘 먹고싶냐고 많이 묻긴하는데요,
<Work^Seony> 별로 생각나는건 없어요...
<Work^Seony> 여기도 왠만한건 다 있다보니...
<Work^Seony> 그것보다는,
<autowiz> 한국와서 하와이안 핏자 라는걸 드셔보시는건 어떠신가요 ㅎㅎ 실제로 하와이에선 그렇게 안먹을거 같긴 합니다만
<Work^Seony> 일단, 만나고 싶은 사람들은 다들 주말을 원하는데,
<Work^Seony> 주말이라는 날이 한정되어있다보니, 다들 평일날 만나기가 어려워요...
<Work^Seony> 하와이안 핏자는, 스위스 가서 한 번 먹어봤습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 주말에 같이 만나기도 힘들거구요
<Work^Seony> 작년에 시애틀 컨퍼런스 갔었을 때, 한국에서 오신 분들이 몇 분 계셨는데, 그중 두 분이 네이버 개발자시더라구요.  덕분에 네이버 구경 좀 해볼려구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 연예인 처럼 30분간격으로 스케줄 잡으셔야 할듯
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 정도까진 아니에요
<Work^Seony> 제가 친구가 많지않아서 만날 사람이 몇 안되거든요
<autowiz> 실례가 안되면 네이버 가실때 저도같이 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국가면 알아보겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 당시 오셨던 네이버 개발자 한 분이 여성이었는데, 아주 미인이었어요...
<Work^Seony> 곧 결혼했지만 ㅋ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여장남자라네요 http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/hobby/316/read?bbsId=G005&articleId=26610952&itemId=114
<Work^Seony> 아무리봐도 남자 같지가 않아...
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-11
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=40055188
<Work^Seony> 헐... 대단하네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니디ㅏ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<HolyKnight> @pariscom: "출근 1분만 늦어도 징계" 주눅든 직장인들 bit.ly/1J7vC01 나이든 사람들이 조직 최고위층에 앉아서 옛날 군대에서 전쟁했던 식으로 하라고 하니 이모양이다.
<HolyKnight> 이러고서 애플을 넘겠다고? 샤오미 같은 중국기업에 곧 추월당한다.
<razGon_Xch2> ㅎㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 저희 회사로 오시지요 출퇴근이 아주 자유롭습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 허허헛 ... 아 .. 말을 잘못했군요 출근이 아주 자유롭습니다. 퇴근도 뭐 적당히
<autowiz> 가끔 하루에 두번 출근할때가 있어서 그렇지 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 커널이나 커널 모듈이 시간 잡아먹는건 어디를 봐야 알 수 있을까요? top 에서는 명령 프로그램만 나오는거 같고
<autowiz> kerneltop 이란것도 깔아봤는데 뭐 시스템 콜만 나오는데 별 도움이 안되는것도 같네요.
<bluedusk> 음?
<bluedusk> 커널모듈이
<bluedusk> cpu 타임 잡아먹는게 따로 나와요?
<bluedusk> 모듈이 프로세서 형태로 도는게 아닐텐데요..
<bluedusk> 아닌가?
<bluedusk> !?!?
<autowiz> 프로세서 형태로 도는건 아니겠지요 아마도.
<autowiz> 근데 커널이 잡아먹는 시간은 top 의 sys 로 그냥 보면 되는건가요.
<razGon_Xch2> https://goo.gl/photos/9LAtS5K4GvG4gEDe9
<razGon_Xch2> 드디어 구입햇습니다.
<samahui_ws> 필코로 오셨군요
<samahui_ws> 축하드립니다
<samahui_ws> fc시리즈가 미니치고 배열도 준수하고 키감좋고 괜찮죠
<samahui_ws> 무엇보다 동일스위치 중 고가품과 비슷한 품질이면서 약간은 저렴하니 더 좋고 국산이니 AS도 안심되죠
<samahui_ws> 전 레오폴드 fc660c에 리얼이 키캡으로 키캡놀이하면서 잘 쓰고 있습니다
<samahui_ws> 의사선상님은 갈축이신건가요?
<razGon_Xch2> 레오폴드인데요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 660M
<razGon_Xch2> 이전에 사용하던것이 필코 마제스터치 MINILA air
<razGon_Xch2> 둘다 적축입니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 레오폴드가 좋네요. 키감은.
<razGon_Xch2> 한글각인에 화이트 적축은 재고가 없엇는데. 구입햇습니다.
<samahui_ws> 적축이군요
<samahui_ws> 화이트 적축 이쁘네요
<samahui_ws> 전 무접점이라 키캡구하기 너무 힘들어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 키캡놀이도 맘대로 못하네요
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 전 외근이 잡혀서 잠시 댕겨올께요
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 키보딩하세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 앗...
<razGon_Xch2> 이야기 하려구 햇는데.. 가버리셧당...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 전 fc660R
<ipeter> 입니다.
<autowiz> 다들 비싼거 쓰시는구나 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 하나는 필코 마제스터치2
<razGon_Xch2> 원래 마제스 터치 닌자 아니신가요?
<ipeter> 맞아요
<razGon_Xch2> 저는 MINILA air
<ipeter> 텐키리스 마제 닌자2
<razGon_Xch2> 저는 데스크에 쓰는 건데 별루 텐키가 생각보다 안필요해서 그냥 작은 것으로 바꾸었습니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 미니멀라이즈.
<razGon_Xch2> miniLA가 좋기는 한데. 너무 오타가 나서 아이오매니아로 보냄.
<HolyKnight> @SBS8news: "낯선 남자가 딸에게 손을 대는 걸 두고 볼 수 없다" 두바이에서 물에 빠진 딸을 구하려는 인명 구조요원을 제지해 딸을 숨지게 한 비정한 아버지가 경찰에 붙잡혔습니다. http://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1003116939 pic.twitter.com/imAfTeJFb1
<autowiz> 일부러 죽인건 아니겠지요 설마
<razGon_Xch2> 헐남존여비가 심하다고 해도 그건 좀 너무하네.
<samahui_ws> 참으로 황당한 경험을 하고 왔습니다
<samahui_ws> 외근 나간김에 전에 맞겨놨던 노트북을 수리업체에서 찾아오려 갔거든요
<samahui_ws> 근데 이사람들이 전원부 문제라고 약 5만냥 짜리 부품만 갈면 된다더니 거진 10일가까이 연락도 없는겁니다. 그래서 직접 찾아간건데
<pchero_work> 넵
<samahui_ws> 아니 글쎄 전원 충전만 안되던게 화면도 안나오더군요
<pchero_work> 읭?
<samahui_ws> 이건 명백히 수리하다 액정이나 그래픽카드를 망가트린건데... 아니 처음부터 이러이러해서 보드 혹은 그래픽도 갈아야 한다 이러면 원만할 일을 숨기고 수리하다 안되니까 한다는 소리가 수리비 돌려드릴테니 ... 하고 끝입니다
<pchero_work> 헉....?
<samahui_ws> 해서 제가 아니 처음부터 안되면 안된다 말했으면 시간도 안보내고 그냥 제품본사 AS에 맞겨서 30만원이고 얼마고 드려서 고쳤죠 라고 하니까
<samahui_ws> 그럼 원래 30만원 들여 수리하려고 하셨으니 그돈 주시면 저희가 고쳐드릴께요 이럽디다
<pchero_work> ;;;;
<samahui_ws> ㅡㅡ 그래서 아니 액정이 저거 RGB액정이라고 60만원이 넘는건데 저거도 나간거 아닙니까? 이러니 그래픽카드 고장이랍니다.
<samahui_ws> 모른다더니 순식간에 원인을 말하네요
<samahui_ws> 그래서 아니 그럼 처음부터 그래픽 카드 갈아보시고 그래픽카드 고장이다 그럼 제가 그래픽카드 고쳐달라했겠죠라니까 하는말이 이번에는 전원 안되면 어차피 못쓰자나요 랍니다
<samahui_ws> ㅡㅡ
<pchero_work> 헐....;;;;
<samahui_ws> 당최 수리하다 망가트리고 결국 물어주지 않으려고 꼼수에 꼼수부리고 되도 않는 수리하다 망쳐놓고는 연락도 없다가 찾아가니 한다는 소리가 저러네요
<samahui_ws> ㅡㅡ
<samahui_ws> 컴을 모르는 사람도 아니고 저거 제가 3~4년 넘께 쓰면서 몇번이나 분해해본건데 수작을...
<pchero_work> 그 업체가.. 헐.. -_-;;;
<samahui_ws> 확 엎어버리려고 했더니 사장인듯 보이는 사람이 언성을 좀 낮춰주세요 ... 그래 어떻게 해드릴까요 이럽니다
<samahui_ws> ㅡㅡ
<samahui_ws> 그래서 그냥 원래대로 수리해 놓으라고 하고 와버렸네요
<samahui_ws> 더 있었으면 집어던지거나 욕설과 주먹질 오갈듯한 기분이라 고쳐놓으라고 하고 돌아왔는데... 이거 신경쓰이네요
<samahui_ws> 정상적이고 전원포트만 망가져서 분명 베터리로 쓰다가 맞겨놓은건데 아예 켜지지도 않는다니 ...
<samahui_ws> 거기다 결정적으로 지들끼리 대화하는데 무슨일이냐고 묻는 사람에게 말하기는 저거 받아서 바로 고쳐놨는데 켜놓고 퇴근했다 출근하니 전원이 나갔더라고요.. 라고 하는 소리도 들었는데... 어디 덮으려고 ..
<samahui_ws> 기가 막히네요
<pchero_work> 업체가 어딘가요..?
<samahui_ws> 용팔이 업체예요
<samahui_ws> 정식 AS기간이 끝난 델제품인지라 수리비만 30여만원 나온데서 알아봤더니 부품교체비 5만냥에 수리된다고해서 맞겼네요
<samahui_ws> 근데 결과적으로다가 6~70이상 나올듯하게 만들어놨네요
<samahui_ws> 이거면 중고 사는 가격이거든요 ㅡㅡ ;;
<samahui_ws> 그냥 30만냥에 수리할껄 그랬어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 열받아서 일이 안되네요
<samahui_ws> 원래대로 해놓으라고 했으니 5만냥 던져주고 고쳐지면 가져오고 안고쳐지면 확 고소해버릴라고요
<samahui_ws> 구입가 450만냥 받을까 싶습니다
<samahui_ws> ㅡㅡ
<samahui_ws> 델 M4600 RGB액정들어간 모델... 당시 구입가가 저정도 했죠
<samahui_ws> 미국에서 처음 나왔을때 정품 사온겁니다
<samahui_ws> 아무튼 ... 맞겨놨을때보다 망가트리고서는 또 하는 말이 자신들의 잘못은 처음부터 더 고장날수 있는걸 말하지 않을거랍니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 아니 누가 더 고장날 수 있다는데 맡기겠습니까? 그게 말인지 된장인지..
<pchero_work> 헐...
<pchero_work> http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=105&oid=092&aid=0002080626
<pchero_work> 빵집이.. 이제 사라지는 군요.
<samahui_ws> 알집이 사라졌으면 좋겠습니다
<samahui_ws> alz파일을 협력업체에서 받을때마다 승질납니다
<HolyKnight> @elsweyr_kr: http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=shm&sid1=102&oid=008&aid=0003522908 단돈 30만원에 오가는 약사면허증…피해는 고스란히 국민 몫 - 헐, 님 존나 용감...이거 터트릴 줄은 상상도 못했는데...ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> @5zirapper: 채널에이 너무허네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ pic.twitter.com/qu0vB9AIC3
<autowiz> alz 받으면 돌려보내버리는방법도 있습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ 저도 왠만하면 돌려보내버리고 있습니다. 7zip 설치파일 포함시켜서요... 다만 가끔 alz파일을 그대로 zip 으로 다시 앞축해서 보내는 똘끼 가득한 인생들도 있더군요
<samahui_ws> 화딱지나는데 집에가서 이쁜 딸이나보며 마음풀어야 겠습니다.
<autowiz> 이쁘시군요
<samahui_ws> 다들 즐거운 퇴근길 되시고 시원한 저녁들 보내세요~
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다.
<samahui_ws> 이쁩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 네 수고하셨습니다~
<razGon_Xch2> 앗 가버리셧네...
<razGon_Xch2> 수고 하셧습니다.
<autowiz> 라즈곤님은 보통 몇시에 퇴근하시나요?
<HolyKnight> 본좌는 칼퇴임다.
<HolyKnight> 지금 지하철이지유.
<HolyKnight> http://m.media.daum.net/m/media/society/newsview/20150811172325875
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220447025264
<HolyKnight> http://readme.skplanet.com/?p=11229
<bluedusk> 안되요
<bluedusk> 저도 퇴근할래요
<bluedusk> 다들
<pchero_work1> http://media.daum.net/society/others/newsview?newsid=20150803002501433&RIGHT_REPLY=R15
<autowiz> 벤치비 같은 사이트에서 보여주는 인터넷  회선 품질측정 같은 결과를 로컬 네트웍단에서 보고 싶은데.
<autowiz> 그런 기능이 있는 프로그램을 찾아보고 있는데 안보이네요 fluke network 에서 나온게 있다는데 너무 비싸네요
<autowiz> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/kingii-the-new-standard-in-water-safety#/story
<autowiz> 재미있는 상품이네요 얼른 나왔으면 좋겠습니다.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님~ ㅎㅎ 아침은 드셨어요? 원래 안드시나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 아침 끊은지 오래에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국에서 살 때는, 아침 안먹으면 그날 하루 시작이 안됐는데,
<Work^Seony> 지금은 아침 먹으면 불편해서 시작이 안되요
<autowiz> 아침을 (많이는 아니고 조금) 몸이 .. 아 먹을거 들어왔다~ 면서 막 활발히 움직여서
<autowiz> 아침 먹은열량보다 더 많은 에너지를 소비한데요 ... 그러면 살이 빠진다는 말을 누가 했다는군요 ^__^
<Work^Seony> 근데 저는 활발히 안움직여서요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아... 요즘 밥값이 좀 많이 나가서 먹는걸 줄이기도 해야하는데 그와중에 게임은 하고 싶어져서 그래픽카드도 사고싶고
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘 데스티니라는 게임 하나만 하느라 다른 게임은 안하고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 사실 제가 무지 많이 먹는 편이거든요
<Work^Seony> 끼니 줄이니까 확실히 생활비도 줄긴 했어요
<autowiz> 허.... PS4 데스트니 에디션도 있네요
<Work^Seony> 네.  데스티니는 플스랑 엑박으로만 있어요
<Work^Seony> 제가 왠만해서는 FPS는 안하는데, 데스티니는 거의 매일 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 데스티니 타이틀이 ps4 로 나온게 아니라 , PS4 가 데스티니 버젼이에요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> http://blog.naver.com/sukgiwon1234/220442626115
<Work^Seony> 아~ 네 데스티니 에디션이 따로 있긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 지금은 그걸 사면 안되는게, 한달 후에 데스티니 확장팩 큰게 하나 나오거든요
<Work^Seony> 이번에 데스티니 합본판 사면, 지금까지 나온 모든 확장팩에다 다음달 확장팩까지 합쳐서 나와요
<autowiz> 얼마전에 페북에 아시는분이 올린글인데. 전체 공개는아니라 링크로는 안나오네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/p180x540/11870896_10206559267492775_5362129877221354608_n.jpg?oh=a915f9329bb7203c65a066998075cc0c&oe=564F720A
<autowiz> 밑에 글이...   "집으로 가는길 ... 사고 제대로 침"  ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> qhdlsmsepdy...
<Work^Seony> 보이는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 사진만 보이는구나
<Work^Seony> 근데, 플스의 데스티니와 엑박의 데스티니는 서로 문제가 좀 있어요
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 주말에 승인받긴 했는데 문제는 회사 복지카드로 결제가 안되서 개인 신용카드로 긁은 점과 와이프느님께서 평소에 안 그러던 사람이 그런다고 뭔가 다른 꿍꿍이가 있다고 생각하고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 무엇보다 승인해주신 와이프느님의 말씀... 이걸 할 수 있는 개인적인 시간을 할애해줄 수 없으며, 밤 늦게 이걸 한다고 잠을 안 자는 것도 용납하지 않겠다고 하십니다.
<autowiz> 플스4는 자린고비 집의 굴비처럼 될 운명일 수 있으나, 굴비를 바라보는 순간만큼은 자유롭다는 생각을 만끽하고 싶은 공노비의 마음 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서로 문제가 있다함음 네트워크 플레이할때 얘기이신건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그러니까, 플스판은 한국유저가 무지 많아요.
<Work^Seony> 루리웹에서 현재 플4 게임 순위 1위가 데스티니거든요
<Work^Seony> 하루에 올라오는 게시물의 숫자가 100건이 넘을 정도에요
<autowiz> 엑박은 또 한글화 안한건가요? 설마?
<Work^Seony> 근데 문제는, 사람이 너무 많다보니까 레이드 뛸 때 참여자의 수준이 안받쳐주면 안껴준다는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 반대로,
<Work^Seony> 엑박은 유저는 많진않은데, 대신 서로서로 잘 도와주죠
<Work^Seony> 아예 매주마다 스케쥴짜서 레이드 다니고 그래요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 아무래도 엑박유저들이 나이대가 좀 많다보니까,
<autowiz> 엑박 유저랑 플스4 유저랑 같은 게임에 동시에 들어가지는 못하는건가요? 제가 콘솔게임을 재믹스 이후로 사본적이 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 주로 30대가 많죠.  그래서, 뭐 렙 좀 낮으면 어때 같이 하면 되지 이런 식이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 플스 유저랑 엑박유저랑은 게임이 같이 안되요
<Work^Seony> 저야 어차피 둘 다 있낀한데, 엑박으로 샀어요
<autowiz> 완전 재미있으시겠습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 처음 데스티니할 때, 어떤 한국인 클랜분이 한 4시간 정도를 도와주셨거든요
<Work^Seony> 그게 무지 고마웠는데, 제가 어떻게 보답해드려야할지 모르겠다고 했더니,
<autowiz> 저도 집에 TV 가 없어서 음...  QHD 모니터를 하나 살까 싶기도 한데
<Work^Seony> 나중에 고렙 되시면, 다른 초보분 도와주세요 그러더라구요
<autowiz> 오오~~
<Work^Seony> 그 마음씨에 감동해서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 엑박판이 좋습니다
<autowiz> mmorpg 잠깐 할때 만랩분이 도와주셔셔 퀘스트 못깨던거 하나 깼거든요 .. 완전 고마웠는데 .. 이야기하다가
<autowiz> 그 길드에도 들어가고 나중에 저도 만랩되서 사람들 많이 도와주고 그랬었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 그렇군요.... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 엑박유저들은 분위기가 좀 그래요
<Work^Seony> 플스에 밀려서 사람도 많지않은데, 뭐하러 우리끼리 그러냐고...
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사실 정답은, 두개를 다 사면 되요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 2개를 다 샀는데, 엑박을 더 많이 하게되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 플스 안킨지 한달은 된거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 데스티니도 보통 플스하다 엑박 넘어오는 유저는 있어도, 엑박하다 플스 넘어간 유저는 아마 드물걸요..
<Work^Seony> 그놈의 패드 때문에..
<autowiz> 고등학생때 부터인가 게임기 있는사람들 정말 부러웠는데.
<Work^Seony> 저두요 ㅎㅎ 그래서 그꿈을 성인이 되서야...
<autowiz> 패드가 어떤차이가 있나요??
<Work^Seony> 일단, 가장 큰 차이는,
<Work^Seony> 엑박 패드는 잡으면 손이 아주 편해요.  이건 플스 유저들도 인정한 부분이죠..
<Work^Seony> 두번째로는,
<Work^Seony> 플스는 배터리가 몇시간 안가요
<Work^Seony> 사람들 말로는 한 3시간 쓰면 배터리가 없어서 선을 꽂고 해야한다는데,
<Work^Seony> 선이 짧아서 이게 또 불편하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 엑박은...  게임하면서 배터리 닳아본 기억은 아직 없어요
<Work^Seony> 사람들 말로는 10시간 간다는거 같은데 잘 모르겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 진동의 세기도 엑박이 더 세다는데, 진동 강약은 사람들마다 선호도가 다르니까 이건 패스..
<autowiz> 3시간 게임하고 쉬어주라거나 ,, 아니면 ,,,, 패드를 여러개 사라는 소니의 계시~ ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 마지막 차이점으로는, 엑박 패드에는 진동 트리거 라는게 있죠.
<Work^Seony> 방아쇠에 해당하는 버튼에 별도의 진동 모터가 있어요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 레이싱 게임할 때, 악셀 밟으면 그 악셀에 해당하는 진동이 따로 와요
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 차체 진동 + 악셀 진동
<Work^Seony> 이거 때문에, 사람들이 엑박으로 나오는 레이싱 게임을 좋아하죠
<autowiz> 컨트롤러에 신경을 많이 썼네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 엄청 신경 썼어요
<autowiz> 레이싱 게임할때 제일 아쉬운게 아무리 이래저래해도
<autowiz> 실제 차를 모는거랑 다르다는거지요 .. 눈으로는 즐길 수 있지만 몸으로는 니낄 수 없는
<autowiz> 느낄....
<autowiz> 아 오늘 오타가 많이 나네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  그래서 저도 레이싱휠 한 번 사볼려고 한참 알아봤었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 그거 사도 아주 큰 차이는 없다네요...
<autowiz> 휠이 문제가 아닌지라
<autowiz> 휠은 그냥 세세한 컨트롤이 가능해진다는거고
<autowiz> 레이싱의 묘미는 온몸으로 받는 그 G 인지라 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래도 막상 현실에서 레이싱 하긴 힘드니 ... 다시금 게이을 하게 되지요... 대신 정말 조작감이랄까 미세한 컨트롤에 따라서 다르게 반응하는
<autowiz> 현실성이랄까 재현력이랄까 그런게 높은 게임은 꽤나 빠져들어서 하게 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 다음달인가 다다음달인가에, 엑박 쪽에서 포르자 레이싱 최신판이 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이번에 한글화되는데다 차량 종류도 아주 개념차게 나와요
<autowiz> 세상에 할 게임은 많은데 돈과 시간이 부족하네요   아흑 ..
<Work^Seony> 이번에 콘솔 하나 사시나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 콘솔은 사면 타이틀 사기 힘들거 같아서
<Work^Seony> 윈도우10에 엑박 스트리밍 기능이 포함되어있어서, 요즘 엑박유저들 집에 엑박 켜놓고 회사에서 게임한다네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 타이틀이 왜요?
<autowiz> 그냥 pc 게임이나 찔끔찔끔해야 할거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 밥값도 줄일려는 마당에 , 게임 타이틀 살 여유가 없는지라 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 아...
<Work^Seony> 엑박은 게임 세일을 스팀만큼 해서 아마 걱정 안하셔도 될 듯 싶긴 합니다만...
<Work^Seony> 콘솔계의 스팀이라고 부르잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 매달 2개씩 공짜 게임도 나오고...
<autowiz> 오오 그런가요? ㅎㅎ 이제껏 저만 몰랐나 봅니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 드디어 그 시간대가 됐군요 :D
<DarkCircle> (_ _ )너부죽.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 위즈옹은 웬지 ... 밤새시는듯 -0-
<autowiz> 네 오늘은 간만에 회사 사람들하고 밤샘이중입니다. 내일 제안서 발표가 있어서요
<autowiz> 아 발표가 아니라 제출이네요
<DarkCircle> 오오 제안서 -ㅅ-(!)
<DarkCircle> 잘 되시길 빕니다. :D 돈 줄 따서 으쌰으쌰 해야죠
<DarkCircle> 그래야 밥사먹고 술사먹고 가족도 ...
<DarkCircle> (ㅇ?)
<DarkCircle> 풍족해질테니
<Work^Seony> 코스트코에서 커브드 65인치 4K 삼성티비가 250만원이네요...  아 떙긴다...
<autowiz> 어우 250만원이면 몇달 생활비가  ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ 250만원 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 저는 처음에 코코 라고들 해서 뭐라고 하는지 몰랐는데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그게 코스트코 이더군요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한국 이마트에서 커브드 LG가 170만원쯤 하던데
<DarkCircle> 비싸군요 ㄱ-;
<Work^Seony> 65인치요?
<DarkCircle> 아 65인치군요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 본건 대략 47인치?
<Work^Seony> 네 65인치 4K 울트라 HD 스마트라네요
<DarkCircle> 가만 65인치라니 . .. - -;
<autowiz> 하긴 처음 나올때 1000만원넘어가든놈들이었지요
<DarkCircle> ..
<autowiz> 커브드는
<Work^Seony> 47인치는 여기서 100만원도 안해요
<Work^Seony> 저희집 42인치 스마트 티비는 50만원 주고 샀어요
<Work^Seony> 50만원 주고산게 벌써 2년 전이니까,
<DarkCircle> 무지 싸게 사셨군요 -ㅠ-
<Work^Seony> 지금은 47인치 대가 그 가격일 거에요...
<Work^Seony> 싸게샀다기보단, 걍 그게 보통 가격이었어요
<DarkCircle> 아 그렇잖아도 책상에 올리는 모니터가 8K에 50인치였으면 좋겠는데
<DarkCircle> 모가지가 날라가는(?) 한이 있더라도
<DarkCircle> 모니터 네대 붙이는거보단 낫잖아욬
<Work^Seony> 아시다시피 뭐 한국 기업들 미국에서 물건가격 헐값에 팔잖아요..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 하기사 .. 예전에 월마트였나
<Work^Seony> 눈 앞에 50인치 두면, 아마 어지러울걸요...
<DarkCircle> 삼성 TV 9천원에 팔았잖아요.
<DarkCircle> 실제로 50인치를 두고 써봤는데요.
<DarkCircle> 해상도를 낮게 맞춰놓고 쓰면 머리에선 그냥 큰~ 화면 으로밖에 인지하더라고요 ..
<DarkCircle> 1920x1080 요런식 ..
<Work^Seony> 제 방에서 제가 게임할 때 쓰는 티비가 48인치인데, 가까이서 하니까 어지럽더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 아 그건 게임이라 그런가...
<DarkCircle> 이상하게 한국 TV가 -_- HDMI 이런거 붙이는거면  고해상도 지원이 돼야 하는데 이상하게 하는듯
<DarkCircle> 좀 비싼놈을 사야 2560x1440 정도 되려나 싶기도 하고요
<Work^Seony> 전 요즘 제 맥이 자꾸 멈춰버려서 스트레스 받아요
<DarkCircle> 헐.
<Work^Seony> ssh로 접속하면 살아있는걸 봐서는, 일단 하드웨어에 의한 충돌은 아닌거 같은데,
<DarkCircle> 혹시 뭐 애매하게 돌아가는거 있는지 체크해보세요.
<Work^Seony> 랜덤하게 멈추거든요...  대충 통계를 내보면, 주로 웹브라우저에서 플래시 영상이 돌아갈 때 그러는거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 아 웹브라자 ...
<Work^Seony> 바람개비가 계속 돌면서 아무런 입력을 안받아요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 ssh로 접속하면 일단 멀쩡하고...  뭐가 충돌이 나는지 알아야할텐데, 문제는 이게 새로 클린 인스톨한거거든요..
<Work^Seony> 다음번에는 ssh 들어가서 로그를 꼭 봐야겠어요...
<DarkCircle> 전 다른건 다 괜찮은데 사파리 돌아가는게 좀 이상해서 사파리 안쓰고 파폭을 쓰고 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 대신 탭을 한 10개 이상 열어두고 페북이나 never 열어두거나 하면 버벅거리는게 터치패드에 올려놓은 손끝에서 느껴지더라구요(...)
<Work^Seony> 음...
<Work^Seony> 저는 파폭만 쓰다 최근에 크롬으로 다시 변경했어요...
<Work^Seony> 제 경우엔 파폭이 문제가 많더라구요...
<autowiz> 저는 요즘 비발디를 써보고 있는데 . 아직 좀더 써봐야겠습니다만.
<autowiz> 간단하게 괜찮은건같습니다. 예전에 크롬을 본 느낌이랄까
<DarkCircle> 네 이상하게 자질구레한 문제가 많아요. 37~38땐 괜찮았는데 39 버전 올라오면서 뭔가 ... -_-;
<DarkCircle> 크롬은 워낙 무거워서...
<autowiz> 9수라서 그런가 봅니다.
<autowiz> 크롬이 너무 무거워졌어요 요즘
<DarkCircle> 4GB 램을 쓰고 있는데 그나마 적절한(?) 절충안이 파폭이라 - -;
<DarkCircle> 크롬은 메모리가 좀 충분하면 쓸만해요
<DarkCircle> 아 물론 CPU도 좋아야 하는구나 -_-;
<Work^Seony> autowiz, http://www.plone.co.kr/bbs/board.php?bo_table=xbox&wr_id=18350
<autowiz> 아 제 리눅 머신이
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 저런 식으로 매주마다 세일을 해요.
<autowiz> X 에서 gnome-terminal 만 띄워도 cpu 5~15% 먹어버리는데
<autowiz> 화면에 스크롤좀 빡시게 생기면 20~30 % 까지 올라가는데 문제가 있는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 제 경우는, 오래 쓰더라도 차라리 크롬처럼 램 많이 먹는건 나아요.  파폭의 경우는, 오래 쓰면 램도 별로 안먹는게, 아예 컴퓨터 전체를 느리게 만들어서 문제가 됐었쬬...
<autowiz> 파폭도 많이 진화를 하고 있을지도 모르니 가끔씩 한번 써보셔요~
<Work^Seony> 안그래도 어젠가 오늘인가 업데이트 되긴 했더라구요
<autowiz> 아무리 생각해도 크롬이 가볍고 빠른맛에 썼는데 요즘은 램도 자꾸만 쳐묵쳐묵하고
<Work^Seony> 그럴 땐 걍 크롬 죽였다 다시 실행시키면 되지않나요?
<autowiz> 아 ㅎㅎ 일부러 죽여보지는 않았네요
<Work^Seony> 엑박판 레고무비 5천원이네요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하나 살까..
<DarkCircle> 근데 사용하는 입장에서는 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 죽였다 살렸다 하는건 뭔가 비정상일듯 싶기도하고 ...
<Work^Seony> 그건 그래요
<Work^Seony> 보던 탭을 다 닫아야하는 것도 그렇고..
<DarkCircle> 탭은 다 봤으면 즐겨찾기에 넣고 닫는게 맞는데
<DarkCircle> 그 탭을 계속 쓰고 있는 중이라면 닫으면 안되는것이죠. 요샌 웹앱도 많아서 ... 웹에서 하는것도 꽤 많으니까요.
<DarkCircle> 원래 웹은 그러라고 쓰는게 아니지만 요새 웹기술은 비정상적이다 싶을 정도로 기가막히게 발전을 해서 웹사이트 틀어놓고 업무를 해도 이상하지 않을 정도.
<Work^Seony> 많이 발전했죠.  앞으로도 더 발전하고, 아마도 가장 유망하지 않을까 싶어요
<DarkCircle> 데스크톱과 모바일 네이티브는 MS와 Palm 같은 회사에서 UI를 상당한 수준으로 끌어올렸다가 "단지 그수준"에 그친걸 다시 애플이 쭉 끌어올리고 나서 그 이상 발전을 안하고 있는 중인데 웹은 정말 어떻게 될지 예측이 안돼요 ㅋㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 웹에서 javascript 로 GTK+ 콜해서 GTK+ 기반 데스크톱을 원격으로 쓸 수 있는 수준까지 올라갔으니까 ..
<DarkCircle> 이정도면 뭐 말 다했죠.
<DarkCircle> 앞으론 웹으로 동영상 띄운 상태에서 WebGL+javascript로 무슨 짓이든 할 수 있을듯.
<DarkCircle> 만들기가 빡세서 글치 .
<DarkCircle> UI를 2차원에서 3차원으로 격상한다거나 .
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> (마치...beryl/compiz의 그 무엇을 결합한듯한)
<Work^Seony> 아마도 클라이언트 사이드 쪽에 자바스크립트 말고 다른 뭔가가 혁명적인게 나와야할듯 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 현실적으로는 ...
<DarkCircle> 가능한데 막혀있는 기술이 꽤 많아요
<DarkCircle> 예를들면 ... 특허때문에 막혀있다거나 하는것도 있고요.
<DarkCircle> AR 같은게 대표적인데
<DarkCircle> AR 원천 기술을 애플에서 특허로 다 가져가버려서 사실 지금 뭐 할 수 있는게 별로 없을거예요
<Work^Seony> 음... 뭔지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> AR로 할 수 있는 웬만한 기술은 다 애플에서 특허로 가지고 있다는 뜻이죠.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 인식 기술이라든지 시스템이라든지 .. 국내에는 SK에서 어플리케이션쪽 특허를 엄청 많이 쥐고 있는데 SK 같은 경우는 실제로 정부 프로젝트 엄청 많이 해서 모델 제시도 했는데
<DarkCircle> 실제로는 제품을 만드는것도 아니고 ... 그렇다고 특허 사용권을 제대로 사업하겠다는 쪽에 양도하는것도 아니고 ..
<Work^Seony> 보통은 향후 뭔가 할 수도 있으니까 보유한다 라는 목적으로 특허를 취득하죠..
<DarkCircle> 근데 SK 같은 경우는 실제로는 하는게 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 특허를 낸 기술중에 극히 일부를 계열사 사업에 적용하기도 하는데
<DarkCircle> 그걸 실제로 써본다면 ... 구현체가 너무 엉터리라 이건 정말 기본기능 이외에는 도저히 못쓸 수준.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요..
<DarkCircle> 그렇다고 뭐 어디 시스템에 스토릿지를 박아두는것도 아니고 하나씩 뭔가가 빠져있지요.
<DarkCircle> 센서를 "연동" 해야 하는 부분에 "연동"이 빠져있다거나 ..
<DarkCircle> 지금 제가 사는 집이 그래요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전기가스수도 다 원격 검침 되는데
<DarkCircle> 가끔 월(wall)임베디드 PDA 가 연동장치(엘레베이터 등) 고장으로 맛이 가는 경우가 있거든요.
<Work^Seony> 겜방송하는 외국처자 하나 겁나 예쁘네요...
<DarkCircle> 그러면 재부팅을 가끔 해주는데 재부팅을 하고 나면 과월 과년 검침 데이터가 어디로 날라갔는지 없어요.
<Work^Seony> http://www.twitch.tv/jadejolie
<DarkCircle> 제쪽은 동영상 노딩이 오래걸리는군요. 한번 불러오고 나면 쫙쫙 돌아가는데 버퍼링이 너무 오래걸리는듯.
<Work^Seony> 흐 그렇군요..
<autowiz> 한국은 슬슬 밖이 밝아오고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 6시죠?
<autowiz> 네
<Work^Seony> 폭염주의보 어제 해제됐다는 기사는 봤습니다
<autowiz> 아 해제됀건가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 motogp 15 라는 게임을 하는데 카드가 안좋아서
<autowiz> 640x480 으로 하고 있습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 글자를 읽을 수가 없네요 거의
<autowiz> 길도 잘 안보이고 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 640... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 콘솔 하나 사셔야죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 자꾸 바람을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 콘솔의 장점이, 한 번 사면 다음세대 나올 때까지 하드웨어에 신경을 안써도 된다는 거잖아요
<Work^Seony> 집에 콘솔 켜놓고 사무실에서 스트리밍으로 겜하는 겁니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 으음....
<autowiz> 그냥 마우스로 총질하는걸로 타협해야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵
<autowiz> jade jolie 영상은 나올생각을 안하네요
<autowiz> 유투브에서 같은 이름 찾아봤는데
<Work^Seony> 그래요?
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/user/JadeJoliex
<autowiz> 코스프레 잘 하셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 유튜브 버전도 있었군요 :D
<DarkCircle> 라이브(...)는 안되는듯. (...)
<Work^Seony> 라이브는 위에 드린 링크에서.. ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 코스프레+게임이라니 특이한 게임방송 (ㅋㅋ)
<autowiz> 라이브 되는데요 , 저는
<autowiz> 크롬이 몇일인지 몇주인지 켜져 있었는데
<autowiz> 껏다 키니 잘 되네요 ( 끄기 전에 혹시나 몰라서 파폭으로 해봤는데 잘 되길래 , 크롬 문제인거 같아서 껏다 켰습니다. )
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw-wjnMec8E
<autowiz> 되게 , 정말, 많이 , 좋아하십니다 ... ㅎㅎ 그거 이겼다고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> gta 재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 흠 이상하네요. 네떡이 먹통이 되네
<DarkCircle> 우분투 서버하고 뭘하면 꼭 이 사단이 벌어지는듯...
<Work^Seony> 무슨 작업을 하셨는데요?
<DarkCircle> 원격 콘솔에서 git log --stat 잠깐 볼려고 입력 넣고 마우스로 스크롤을 바닥으로 쭉 땡겼는데
<DarkCircle> 네트워크가 마비 ...
<Work^Seony> 잉? 말이 안되는 결과네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 당황스러워요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 처음엔 원격 머신하고 연결이 문제가 되는거겠지 생각했는데
<DarkCircle>  아얘 브라우저 요청까지 먹통이 되네요
<Work^Seony> 패킷 자체가 아예 밖으로 못나가요?
<Work^Seony> 일단 제 경우는 인터넷 먹통시 ping -c1 8.8.8.8부터 해보거든요...
<Work^Seony> dns 이상인 경우가 종종 있더라구요
<DarkCircle> 네 완전히 막혀요. 우분투 서버로 연결할 때만 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 이상한듯한데 ...
<DarkCircle> 다시 테스트 해볼까 ...
<DarkCircle> 또 그러네요 _-_
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 드라이버 문제가 아닌가 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 웃긴게 ... 그 우분투 서버하고 할때만 그래요
<Work^Seony> 원인을 알아내기가 참 어려운 증상이네요..
<DarkCircle> KT망의 문젠가 싶었는데 LGU+망에서도 그랬고
<DarkCircle> 젠투머신 뿐만 아니라 맥에서도 ...
<DarkCircle> 꼭 그 서버에 접속해서 뭔가 터미널 스크롤을 과도하게 오르락내리락 할때면
<DarkCircle> ssh로 -_-
<Work^Seony> 통신량이 많아질 때 갑자기 멈춰버리는거군요..
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 우분투 머신이 방화벽 뒷단에 있어서 그런가 -_-;
<Work^Seony> 랜카드 남는거 하나 있으시면, 그걸 꽂아서 테스트 해보세요
<DarkCircle> 그 머신 하나 때문에 전산실 들어가서 이것저것 해달라기도 뭐하고 _0_
<Work^Seony> 며칠 전 루리웹에서 닌리(?)났던 여장사진 하나 올려드립니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/hobby/316/read?articleId=26610952&bbsId=G005&itemId=114&pageIndex=1
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 치마입은것도 올려달랰ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 지금껏 본 여장사진 중 가장 여자에 가까웠던거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 첫번째 사진은 물론 남자티는 좀 났지만..
<DarkCircle> 일본쪽 여장 코스프레 보면 기막힌거 많아요.
<DarkCircle> 남자인데 프로필 사진을 "여자"로 올려놓고
<DarkCircle> 본인이다. (...)
<Work^Seony> 걔네는 남자들도 극단적으로 마른 몸매들이 많다보니...
<DarkCircle> 네 ㅋㅋ 진짜 무슨 남자가 허리 엉덩이 가슴 이런데 빼고 여자몸매 비슷해서 (...)
<DarkCircle> 드라마나 영화 찍을때처럼 정교하게 코스프레하면 상여자 (...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 울나라 남자들이 아무래도 좀 골격이 크고 북방계가 많아서 여장이 쉽지않죠
<Work^Seony> 존댓말이라는 개념이 한국어에만 있는줄 아는 한국사람들이 참 많은듯 싶네요..
<Work^Seony> 독일어에도 존댓말이 있는데....
<DarkCircle> 한국에서 영어 배울때도
<DarkCircle> 영어에 존댓말 없는걸로 배워요
<DarkCircle> 진짜 이건 무슨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그건 그렇긴 한데요, 독일어에는 진짜 존댓말이 있어요...
<Work^Seony> 동사가 아예 다르다고 그러던데요..
<DarkCircle> 영어에도 존대말 있어요
<DarkCircle> 뭐랄까 한국어처럼 그런 존댓말은 아니지만
<DarkCircle> 격식을 차리는 그런 식이죠
<Work^Seony> 영어 존댓말은, 존댓말이라기보단 좀 뭐랄까... 예의를 갖추는 표현 정도이지만...
<DarkCircle> 독일어는 아마 남여 따로 존댓말이 있을거예요 .
<DarkCircle> 프랑스어쪽도 그렇고 이탈리아어는 뭐 ... (먼산)
<Work^Seony> 실제로 존댓말이라는 표현이 있는 서양 언어가 꽤 있는데도, 울나라 사람은 울나라말에만 있는줄 안다는게 좀 문제라는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 남 녀 3인칭 1인칭 단수 복수 등 ... 붙이는 말이 종류가 여러가지라 ...
<DarkCircle> 우리나라에서 커피 나오셨습니다~ 이랬다가는 (...)
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여자들 군대 안가니까 압존법을 쓸 줄 몰라서... ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 저번주엔가 오랜만에 커피숍에 머리 식힐겸 ... 갔는데
<DarkCircle> 근데 가르쳐줘도 ... 몰라요. _-_
<DarkCircle> 이게 다 학교에서 국어를 개떡같이 가르친 탓.
<Work^Seony> 하긴 뭐, 남아일언 중천금을 엉뚱하게 쓰느거 보고 충격받아서 이젠 왠만한건 넘어갑니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 전 중학교때 툭하면 맞춤법 시험 보고 그랬었거든요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 말로는 국어를 얼마나 잘 알고 있나 보자 였는데
<DarkCircle> 사실은 애들 시험지에 빨간 펜으로 죽죽 긋는 손맛을 보고 싶어서였다고 ...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 시험지에 동그라미를 칠때보다 틀린 문제 사선 긋는 손맛이 ...
<Work^Seony> 저는 여기 처음 유학왔을 때 문제에 직직 그어진 선을 보고, 이게 틀린건지 맞는건지 한참 헤맸었어요...
<Work^Seony> 더 충격이었던건, 직직 그었던 선이 맞은 문제였다는 점입니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 한국에선 그으면 그냥 다 틀리는건데
<Work^Seony> 틀린건 아무 표시가 없었구요...  선만 세면 되니까 교수들이 채점하기 편하긴 했어요.
<DarkCircle> 거긴 직직 그은게 그은거라기보다는 사실 check에 가까운 의미일듯해요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<DarkCircle> 마인드가 좀 뭐랄까 .......
<DarkCircle> 한국은 잘못된걸 "강조"하는데 거긴 그게 아닌듯.
<DarkCircle> 하이라이트든 뭐든 뭔가 표시가 없으면 안봤다는 얘기나 마찬가지니
<Work^Seony> 네 그건 그래요.  여기 애들은 성적 C만 나와도 싱글벙글이거든요...
<Work^Seony> "패스"는 했으니, 그걸로 됐다 뭐 이런거죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 한국은 B++ 나와도 A0 아니면 난리나요
<DarkCircle> (...)
<Work^Seony> 심지어는, 저 어셈블리어 수업 때 교수부터도 학생들한테 너무 성적에만 신경쓰지 말라고 했을 정도였어요
<DarkCircle> 전 C0도 맞아봤는데 뭐 처음엔 충격(?)이었지만 몇번 맞다보면 그냥 무덤덤하게 면역되데요
<DarkCircle> 사실 알고보면
<DarkCircle> 그 성적 따위
<DarkCircle> 사회에 나오면
<DarkCircle> 진짜 아무 의미도 없어요
<DarkCircle> A+가 됐든 A+++++가 됐든
<DarkCircle> 업무하고 딴판이면 성적 자체가 소용이 없는것을.
<DarkCircle> 그리고 학점 잘 땄다고 해도 승진하고는 또 전혀 상관이 없으니 ..
<Work^Seony> 사실 성적이 중요한 전공도 있긴한데, 결국 취업못하면 다 부질없는 짓이 되어버리니...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 이를테면 졸업하기 위해 점수를 따야 하는
<DarkCircle> 그런 과목들 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 필수 교양 중에도 그렇고 -_-;
<razGon_Xch2> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_Xch2> 다음카카오도 드라이브 걸었군요.
<DarkCircle> 히익 ... ! 이른 아침에 오시다니
<razGon_Xch2> 네이버 지못미.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 오랫만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 저 8시부터 진료.
<razGon_Xch2> 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 그동안 키보드가 오타가 많아서요.
<razGon_Xch2> 새로 바꾼 이후로... 잘쳐지네요. 역시 유선만한 무선이 없는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 유선이 최고죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> MINILA가 문제가 있었다고 하셨던거 같네요 .
<razGon_Xch2> 블투쪽에 문제가 있어요.
<razGon_Xch2> 문자가 더블링됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 무선은 오타 안나려면 최소한 5GHz는 돼야 한다고 봅니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 이렇게요. ㅎㅎ하나와 ㅇ앨리스ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 키보드에 버퍼 메모리 안집어넣었나보네요
<razGon_Xch2> 2.4도 나름 괜찮긴 한데. 간섭을 안받으려면 그렇게 되야겟죠. 아무래도 채널이 많으니.
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 아파트들이 밀집되어있는데 너도나도 무선 공유기까지 쓰다보니, 거기서 주파수가 겹치는 일이 생길 수도 있어요...
<razGon_Xch2> 블투는 주파주 2.4기가 주파주 쓰나요?
<DarkCircle> 블투면 오류체크도 되는 모듈인데
<razGon_Xch2> 여기는 시장쪽이라서요.
<DarkCircle> 네 2.4요.
<razGon_Xch2> 아.
<DarkCircle> 와이파이랑 겹칩니다.
<DarkCircle> 전자렌지랑도 겹치죠
<razGon_Xch2> 3.0이였던거 같은데.
<razGon_Xch2> 전자렌지 않써요.ㅋ
<razGon_Xch2> 와이파이가 충만하면 익어지는 건 아니죠?
<DarkCircle> 3.0->4.0은 저전력 배리에이션이고
<DarkCircle> 3.0이 속도가 빠르면서 안정성이 가장 높아요.
<Work^Seony> usb 3.0 자체도 특정 주파수 대역을 쓰는 걸로 알고있어요
<DarkCircle> 와이파이전파를 한 수백개 중첩시키고 출력을 기준의 100배 올리면
<Work^Seony> 대역을 쓴다기보단, 특정 대역을 방해한다네요
<DarkCircle> 아마 사람도 익어죽을듯
<DarkCircle> usb는 유선이니까 딱히 문제는 안돼요
<DarkCircle> 문제는 그 도선에서 전류가 흐를때 생기는 자기장이...
<razGon_Xch2> 그렇긴 하죠.
<DarkCircle> 아 잠좀 자다와야겠네요
<DarkCircle> 사실 지금쯤 잘 시간이라 @.@
<Work^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/USB/%EB%B2%84%EC%A0%84?from=USB%203.0#s-3
<Work^Seony> 여기 보시면,
<Work^Seony> usb 3.0이랑 2.4 대역 간섭문제가 있다고 나와있네요...
<Work^Seony> USB 3.0과 2.4GHz 대역의 간섭 이슈가 있다. 2.4GHz 대역은 무선랜이나 블루투스 등 무선 장비가 많이 분포하는 주파수인데, USB 3.0 사용시 2.4GHz 대역을 이용하는 기기가 먹통이 된다면 바로 이 케이스에 걸린 것이다.
<razGon_Xch2> 그렇죠.
<razGon_Xch2> 그래서 아이피타임 와이파이에서 문제 있다고 하더군요.
<Work^Seony> 음... 와이파이들 대부분은 요즘 5ghz대 쓰지 않나요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-12
<autowiz> 가능하면 5GHz 를 우선적으로 쓸껍니다.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 간만에 뵈는 것 같네요..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 어제 판교에 다녀왔는데 쪄죽는 줄 알았네요...
<Work^Seony> 더운데 고생하시네요
<PotatoGim> 지하철로 출퇴근하시는 분들이 존경스럽더라구요..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 5분 걸었는데 셔츠가 축축...
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 옛날에 저 한국 갔었을 때도 한창 더운 여름이었는데, 저희집 문을 나서서 엘리베이터를 기다렸다가 타고 내려와서 1층에 딱 내리면 이미 젖었었죠 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 헉... 혹시 대프리카??
<PotatoGim> 요새 대구를 대프리카라고 하더라구요..
<PotatoGim> 저도 자퇴하기 전까지는 대구/구미에서 학교를 다녀서...
<PotatoGim> 강원도 살다가 내려가서 레알 수준이 다른 더위에 감탄했던 기억이...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 인천이었어요
<suiz> 안녕하십니까?
<suiz> 계신가요??
<Work^Seony> 그때가 정말 한창 더워서 난리었을 때였어요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<suiz> 아니!!
<suiz> 오랜만입니다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<suiz> 아 죄송합니다.
<suiz> 급한일이생겨서 염치없이 들렀습니다.
<suiz> 이상한일이생겨서요..;;
<suiz> 예전에 원격으로
<suiz> ssh root 계정으로 접속이되었는데
<suiz> 오늘 갑자기
<suiz> 접속이 안됩니다...
<suiz> 홈페이지는 열리지 않구요..
<Work^Seony> 응답이 없단 소리네요
<suiz> 이거 갑자기 왜이리 된건지모르겠내요..
<suiz> 루트는 접속이안되구요
<suiz> 다른 계정은 접속이 됩니다.
<suiz> 루트계정 어제까지만해도 잘됐었는데.. 아무것도 건든거없는데 지금 안되내요.
<Work^Seony> 아 그럼 일단 정상이란 소리네요...
<suiz> 홈페이지는 안열립니다.
<Work^Seony> 홈페이지는 아파치 서버 확인해보시면 될거고,
<suiz> 확인을 어떻게하는지..
<Work^Seony> 루트 계정은...  우분투 서버죠?
<suiz> centos입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아파치가 돌아가는지 안돌아가는지 보시면 되죠...
<suiz> 어떻게하는거지요.. 기억이 전혀;;
<Work^Seony> centos는 sudo를 쓰는지 안쓰는지 모르겠는데... 쓴다면 걍 일반 계정에서 sudo -i 하시면 되지않을까 싶네요...
<suiz> su 해서
<suiz> 루트 계정으로 들어가집니다.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 계정문제는 없네요.
<suiz> 누가 루트 계정비번을 바꾸었나...
<Work^Seony> su 할 때 비밀번호 물어보지않나요?
<suiz> 물어봅니다
<suiz> 비밀번호 치니까 루트로 변했어요
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 비번을 누가 바꾼건 아니네요
<suiz> 네...
<suiz> 최근에 접속한사람 로그를 어떤파일에서보죠? 로그 폴더에 들어와있는데요
<Work^Seony> last 쳐보세요
<suiz> 넵
<suiz> 어;;;
<suiz> 8월12일 06:30분... reboot
<suiz> 되어있는데.. 이거 리붓된거맞지요?
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 나와있으면 맞을 거에요...
<suiz> ê·¸...
<suiz> 아파치 재시작을 어떻게하지요?
<suiz> 아파치가 정상 작동하는 거 확인하는...명령어가..
<Work^Seony> https://www.google.co.kr/search?newwindow=1&site=&source=hp&q=centos+아파치+재시작&oq=centos+아파치+재시작
<suiz> 아
<suiz> 감사합니다
<suiz> 서니님...
<suiz> 감사하비다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵...
<suiz> 아파치가 시작이안되었내요..
<suiz> 그런데... 제가 리붓 시킨적이없는데 왜 재부팅되었을까요...
<PotatoGim> ...
<suiz> 2년다되어가는데.. 이런일은 첨이내요..
<HolyKnight> 흠
<HolyKnight> 가끔 그럴수있쥬
<Work^Seony> 자세한건 로그를 분석해보셔야할 거에요...
<suiz> 네
<HolyKnight> 창업지원교육과 지원프로그램으로 한치킨업체를 오픈한 첫날 하루 250만원의 매출을 한 업체. 인생역전한듯 사장님의 얼굴에는 승리의 표정이 역력했다.
<HolyKnight> 다음날 사장님 차를 아우디로 바꾼다고 연락주셨다.
<HolyKnight> 그러나 6개월이 지난뒤 매출은 하루 30만원으로 곤두박질쳤다.
<autowiz> 오픈빨 이라고. 창업하고 초반에 잘 되는 업종이 있습니다.
<autowiz> 시간이 지날수록 시들해 지는 경우도 많이 있구요.
<razGon_Xch2> 재부팅합니다.
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<razGon_MINILA> 리하이요
<DarkCircle> 흐으 - -;
<DarkCircle> 이 시간때에 일어나는 이유는 ... 자다가 더워서 숨이 막힘 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 그래서 소괴기는 어케 하기로 한건가요?
<HolyKnight> 블루찡....
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://m.clien.net/cs3/board?bo_style=view&bo_table=park&page=1&wr_id=40095442
<DarkCircle> 소괴기 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 날짜는 어떻게 잡나요 _-_
<DarkCircle> 일단 22~23일은 안됨뮤
<bluedusk> 린돌옹이 저한테 이번주 14일 이야기 하던데요
<bluedusk> 한번 확인해보세요 전 날짜랑 시간은 정확히 전달은 못받았는데
<bluedusk> 이야기해보고 걍 알려달라고만
<bluedusk> 이야기해서
<HolyKnight>  할리우드 스타 리암 니슨이 영화 '인천상륙작전'(이재한 감독, 태원엔터테인먼트 제작) 캐스팅을 확정했다.... 이제 인천은..
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3042210&cpage=5
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3040310
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-13
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요!
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3040310&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> @nakhwa2: 저는 신입 뽑을 때는 "게임 정말 많이 해봤고, 게임을 강렬하게 만들고 싶어한 나머지 자신이 만들고 싶은 게임의 청사진이 있고, MS오피스군 잘 쓸줄 알고, 게임을 구조적으로 이해하고 있는지"만 확인해도 충분하다고 생각합니다. @Game_Holic
<autowiz> 오피스를 쓸 줄 알아야 하는군요
<autowiz> practice 랑 practise 는 발음이 같은건가요?
<jason_kr_> 다르죠~
<autowiz> 알려주십시요~~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr_> 엥 확인중, 다시 보니 , 발음이 같네요.
<autowiz> 저도 처음엔 둘중 하나가 오타인가 하고 보다 보니 발음기호는 같고 동사 , 명사 수준 차이인데
<autowiz> 철자가 다르네요 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 저거라면
<HolyKnight> 영웅찡이 잘 아시겟쮸
<jason_kr_> 미국 vs 영어권의 차이.
<jason_kr_> 미국어 vs 영어의 차이.랄까~
<pchero_work> ??
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 퇴근하고 싶어요
<bluedusk> 낼 쉰다는데
<bluedusk> 쉬시는분?
<autowiz> 어 그러고 보니 내일 어쩐다는 말없이 퇴근했네요 사람들이
<autowiz> 나와야 하나 ㅠㅠ
<samahui_tp> 전 내일 쉽니다
<samahui_tp> 결국 그렇게 되었군요 흐흐흐
<samahui_tp> 내일부터 17일까지 쉽니다 아주 좋습니다
<samahui_tp> 제사도 아내가 임신하고 고향집 강아지들이 좀 아프다고 오지말랍니다
<samahui_tp> 결국 휴가가 생겼습니다
<autowiz> 즐겁게 보내시기만 하면 되는거군요
<autowiz> 축하드립니다.
<samahui_tp> 한강가서 죽어라 농구로 주말을 보낼까~ 생각중입니다만... 결국은 애보겠죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 감사합니다
<autowiz> 애기가 빨리커야 아빠랑 농구도 하고 할텐데 말이지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 하지만!... 오늘 퇴근은 가능할지 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 애가 빨리크면... 여자아이라 아빠랑 농구안하고 엄마랑만 뭐할까 무섭습니다
<autowiz> 그게 참....  내일 휴가인데 오늘 칼퇴나 조기퇴근을 해줘야 기분이 배가 되는데
<samahui_tp> 지금 딱 이뻐요 ㅎㅎ; ;
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 욕심 부리면 아니되겠죠
<samahui_tp> 내일 쉬는것만으로도 감지덕지입니다
<autowiz> 아니됩니다.
<samahui_tp> 저녁드시고 일하세요
<samahui_tp> 전 냠냠이 먹고 오겠습니다
<autowiz> 네 그래야 할거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ 맛저녁하세요~
<samahui_tp> 오랜만에 배철수의 음악캠프 들으면서 여유롭게 일하고 있습니다
<samahui_tp> 라디오 오랜만에 듣는데 이아저씨는 아직도 방송하는군요
<autowiz> 참 고마우신 분이지요 한결같은 분이시고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 배출수씨 부인이 그 본인 방송 PD인가 작가인걸로 아는데 맞는지 모르겠네요
<samahui_tp> 오호~ 써니(소녀시대)가 라디오 하는군요
<samahui_tp> ㅡ..ㅡ 의외로 잘하는군요
<pchero_work> 우와.. 라디오 이야기 오랫만이네요. ㅎ
<pchero_work> 고딩때는 열심히 들었는데...
<samahui_tp> 전 고딩, 대딩때는 참 열심히 들었었는데 어느덧 잊고 살았다 싶어요
<samahui_tp> 가끔 차에서 듣기는 하는데 이시간에 들으니 새롭네요. 거기다 요즘은 마봉춘 안듣고 컬투나오는 S사 방송을 주로 들었는데 오늘 야근하면서는 마봉춘으로 쭈욱 달려보려고요
<samahui_tp> 나름 재미있네요 ... 지금 고스터바스터즈 주제곡나오네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<pchero_work> 우와! ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 내일부터 쉬는데... 밤샘하게 생겼으니... 다음주로 미뤄 버릴지... 아니면 그냥 다하고 가서 속편하게 연휴를 즐길지... 망설여지네요
<samahui_tp> 주말연휴 즐겁게 보내시고 광복절 뜻깊게들 보내세요
<commania_> 안녕하세요!
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 늦은시간에 고생이 많으십니다.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 싱숭생숭하니... 복잡하네요..
<PotatoGim> 조만간 이직을 할 것 같기는 한데...
<autowiz> 아이고 무슨일이 있으신건가요?
<autowiz> 이직 할려고 마음 먹고나면 좀... 그렇습니다. 부담도되고
<PotatoGim> 발전에 한계가 느껴지기도 하고... 회사 방향성도 좀 애매해서 얼마 전에 면접을 봤거든요..
<autowiz> 옯겨서 더 힘들진 않을까 걱정도 되고
<PotatoGim> 네...ㅜ 잘하는게 맞나 싶네요...
<PotatoGim> 아직 임원 면접이 남아서 설레발이긴 한데...
<autowiz> 이직하고 고생하는 경우는 있어도 후회하는 경우는 별로 못봤어요
<autowiz> 후회 안할정도로 지금 직장에 대한 불만이나 불편함이 있으니까 간거겠지요.
<autowiz> 냉철하게 잘 선택 하시면 되는겁니다. ..
<PotatoGim> 그러고 보니.. 주변에서 이직한 분들도 후회하는 경우를 못 봤네요... 에고...
<PotatoGim> 하던 일을 연장해서 하는 것도 아니고...
<PotatoGim> 하던거에 대한 아쉬움도 남고...
<PotatoGim> 참.. 묘하네요;;
<autowiz> 저는 파견가 있다가 복귀하는데도 마음이 싱숭생숭하더라구요.
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 복귀하시면 어색어색?
<autowiz> 그렇게 나오고 싶어 안달이었는데도 , 막상 일주일 있다가 본사 복귀 하라니까 . 좀 아쉽고 귀찮고
<autowiz> 입사하자마자 2년쯤 강원도 갔다 왔었거든요
<PotatoGim> 허...
<PotatoGim> 멀리까지 가셨네요..ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 원주? 춘천?
<autowiz> 본사와서 일 많아서 고생은 많았는데 거기 있었으면 정말 발정도 없이
<autowiz> 아이고 끔찍했습니다. 삼척에 있었어요
<PotatoGim> 헉..
<PotatoGim> 제 고향이 동해인데..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 갑들 횡포에 걸핏하면 술마시러 끌려 나가고
<PotatoGim> 윽..ㅜ
<autowiz> 나오고 보니 시원하고 좋았습니다. 뭐 조금 상황이 다를 수 도 있겠습니다만.
<PotatoGim> 음... 2년씩이나 계셨다니 거진 이직이네요 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 이 방에는 다양한 스펙트럼의 라이프 패턴 소유자분들이 있는듯
<DarkCircle> 이 시간대면 버닝하시겠군요
<DarkCircle> 요새 이직하시는 분들 보면 신생에 잘 나간다는 말 믿고 들어갔다가 똥망케이스 되는 경우가 꽤 있어서 이직 고려에 신중하시라는걸 추천 (...)
<DarkCircle> 거지같으면 나가면 되는데 어떤 직장 같은 경우는 좋은게 좋은거 같은 분위기가 오히려 더 나은 곳도 있어요. -_-;
<DarkCircle> 물론 뭔가 하는둥 마는둥 하고 실적도 안나오는거 같으면 발을 빼야 하나 싶기도 하지만 ...
<autowiz> 워스트 케이스는 옮기기 시작하고 월급이 안나오거나 회사가 계속 망해서 2~3개 업체를 연속으로 이직하게되는경우
<autowiz> 그정도만 아니면 이직하면서 보통 연봉은 오르니까 버티면서 다른 방안을 다시 찾아보는경우도 있구요 ...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 사람 신체 및 피부 모델링 영상인데, 정말 많이 발전했네요... http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/13/9146947/animation-human-siggraph-2015
<DarkCircle> 근데 요새 한국 사정은 연봉이 올라갈 수 있는 구조가 아니라서 (.....)
<DarkCircle> 이직할 떄 재수 없으면 깎고 들어가야 하는 참사가 - -;
<Work^Seony> osx에서 racoon이 뭐하는 프로그램인지 혹시 아시는 분 계세요
<DarkCircle> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2244067?tstart=0
<DarkCircle> 이거 말씀이신거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 네 저도 지금 그 글 보고있어요
<Work^Seony> vpn 관련된 프로그램 같은데...
<Work^Seony> 참 웃기는게, vpn으로도 접속시도가 들어오네요
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 윈도우10에서 맥서버 vpn으로 접속이 안되서 고민이네요..
<Work^Seony> 로그 확인하면 분명 접속이 되는데, 윈도우10 쪽에서 끊어버리는거 같아요...
<Work^Seony> 뭔가 확인 패킷을 받아야 접속이 이루어졌다고 확인하는거 같은데..
<DarkCircle> vpn 뿐만 아니라 텔넷 vnc 등등 별의별 구녕으로 다 쑤시고 들어와요.
<DarkCircle> 요새 iptables로 막느라 굉장히(?) 정신 없는데
<Work^Seony> vnc야 보안이 약해서 그렇다치지만, vpn은 좀 황당하네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 처음엔 중국 대만발 공격이 80%이었고 12%가 유럽이었고 뭐 이런식이었거든요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 다 걸러내고 보니까 국내 IP가 엄청 많아요 -_- 소위 말하는 좀비 PC가 그런놈들이죠 .
<DarkCircle> vpn도 사실 보안이 좋다고(...)말하기는 좀 어려워서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 뭐 pptp만 아니면, 그런대로 괜찮잖아요
<DarkCircle> 왜냐면 포공에서 3억 들여서 그 패킷 까고 필터링 하는 시스템 만들었거든요.
<DarkCircle> 그래서 종전에는 어떻게든 vpn이 잘 뚫려서 나갔다(...)였는데
<DarkCircle> 그걸 어떻게 까서 막아내고 헬게이트에 빠졌다는 소문이 ...
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_tp> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_tp> 임시 휴일인데 일하는 사람들이 많은 그런 금요일입니다
<Work^Seony> 휴일이에요?
<samahui_tp> 내수경기 활성화라는 빌미로 임시공휴일입니다
<Work^Seony> 헐...  그 말은 그만큼 내수경기가 안좋다는...
<samahui_tp> 그만큼 관심을 돌려 구린짓 할께 많다는 소리도 되죠
<Work^Seony> 제가, 잘은 모르겠지만 인터넷 뉴스로만 접하는 한국 소식은 암울하기 짝이없네요
<samahui_tp> 은근슬쩍 정치인들 제계인들 광복특사주더군요
<samahui_tp> 살아가면 더 암울하죠
<samahui_tp> 경차 감면받던 세금은 다 걷어들이는 방향으로 가는데 명품백, 보석에 대한 세금은 없엤죠
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<samahui_tp> 돈있으면 감세받고 없으면 더 내라는 식으로 보이죠
<samahui_tp> 있는 사람들 긁어서 세수를 맞추는게 아니라 없는 국민들 박박 긁어내서 세수를 맞추려고 하고 있죠
<Work^Seony> 정치도 그렇고 경제도 그렇고,
<Work^Seony> 요즘 나오는 뉴스들 보면 어떻게 되가는건지 참 답답해요...
<samahui_tp> 정격 유착은 한국 경제 정치의 모토죠
<samahui_tp> 더러우면 돈있으면 됩니다
<samahui_tp> 돈 많으면 살만한 나라죠
<Work^Seony> 국민소득 3만불을 앞둔 시대에 정작 사람들은 생계를 걱정해야하는 판이니...
<Work^Seony> 네 부자들의 천국이라고 하죠
<samahui_tp> 대출하라는거죠... 있는 주머니 돈 좀 빌려서 눈떵이로 갚아나가야 더 쪼이고 지들배는 부르고 그런겁니다
<Work^Seony> 이렇든 저렇든, 제 예상에는 울나라는 앞으로 10년 안에 뭔 일이 나긴 할 겁니다.  급격한 인구 감소 때문에요...
<samahui_tp> 완벽한 여론통제와 우매하게도 당해도 뽑아주는 국민들이 있으니 ... 뭔일이 나도 덮겠죠
<Work^Seony> 딴건 다 그렇다치더라도, 인구감소는 지금부터 앞장서도 이미 해결이 안될만큼 심각하거든요...
<samahui_tp> 에휴
<samahui_tp> 진짜 이민을 가야되나 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 울나라의 문화적인 사상이나 기반을 봤을 때, 나라 전체가 바뀔만한 사고방식을 갖추기가 어렵단 거에요
<Work^Seony> 분명 노인들이 많아지면 그만큼 더한 권력을 가지려고 할텐데, 문제는 더 이상 뜯어먹을 젊은이가 없거든요
<Work^Seony> 인구감소가 너무 빨라서 일할 사람은 없는데, 위에서는 뜯어먹으려고만하니 이젠 나라가 기우는 일만 남은거죠...
<samahui_tp> 교육열은 높아서 고등교육받은 지식인은 많은데... 문제는 우리나라는 교육이 주입식이죠. 지금 정권이나 기득권이 옳다고 가르치면 고대로 받아들이는...
<samahui_tp> 쌓이고 쌓인 저런 사상들이 어? 이건 아닌데? 하면서도 1번 찍게 만드는지도 모르죠
<Work^Seony> 네...  그런 류의 울나라만의 사고방식이, 제가 볼 땐 앞으로도 바뀌기 어렵단 거에요...  그래서 더더욱 울나라는 앞길이 안보인다는 겁니다...
<samahui_tp> 앞길이 뭔가요... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 하여간 10년 안에 분명 큰 일은 날 거에요...
<samahui_tp> 이민갑시다~
<samahui_tp> 저희 회사 쉬는날인데 일땜시 밤샘했더니 억울한데요
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 대충하고 자려다가 연휴 줄기차게 느껴볼라고 다하고 가자 마음먹었다가 망해쓰요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 흐...  밤 샜으니 들어가 쉰다고 하시고 들어가세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 아무도 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아무도 없는데 왜 나오셨어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 걍 들어가세요
<samahui_tp> 오늘 쉰다니까요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 거의 다해서 문서작업중입니다
<samahui_tp> 대충 해 놓으면 전 17일가지 쉬거든요
<samahui_tp> 집에 가서 씻고 좀 자다가 오후에는 농구나 하러 가야지 라고 생각중입니다
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ ;;
<Work^Seony> 연휴가 기다려지시겠군요
<samahui_tp> 어제 일찍 끝났으면 ... 보다 즐겁게... 하지만 화요일을 걱정하며 지냈겠죠
<samahui_tp> 오늘까지 하루 버린다 생각하고 화요일까지 즐겁게만 지낼 수 있습니다... 라고 직장인은 착각들을 합니다 OTL
<Work^Seony> 흐...  여기서 대화하다보면, 정말 한국에서 IT하시는 분들은 꼭 외국 나가셔야한다고 늘 다짐하게 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 외국 나가고파요
<samahui_tp> 미국 생활이 항상 그리워요
<Work^Seony> 사마휘님은 부모님 때문에 좀 나가시기 그렇죠?
<samahui_tp> 부모님도 그렇고 아무래도 종가다보니 많이 걸리죠
<samahui_tp> 정부가 참 웃긴게 오늘을 임시공유힐로 하지말고 법적으로 공휴일로 지정을 해버려야 회사들도 다 쉬지.. 대충 마음대로 이지랄 해놓으니 회사들이(특히 제조업) 안쉬죠
<samahui_tp> 맞벌이 들은 애 맞길곳 없어서 난감하다네요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  법정 공휴일도 쉴까말까인데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 임원급인 누군가가 사장에게 압력을 넣어서 쉬는 우리회사는 좋은회사 라고 자찬중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 그리고 혼자 묵묵히 밤새 일하는 모습~ ... 사장이 안나와 못보다니 크~
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 삼성도 그렇고 현대도 그렇고 실적이 역대 최하라고하더라구요...
<Work^Seony> 맨날 야근시키고 밀어붙이는 형태는 오래 못갈텐데...
<samahui_tp> 저기 실적들은요 일본이 금리인하한 요인과 중국의 성장 덕분이죠
<samahui_tp> 거기다 더 큰 문제는 내수가 안되는거죠
<samahui_tp> 그간 차별받아온 내수 국민들이 드러워서 안산다~ 가 되었고
<samahui_tp> 위 문제가 겹쳐서 국내에서도 외제차나 외국산 전자제품의 가격이 국내산보다 났다싶으니 그걸사죠
<Work^Seony> 현대차는 좀 너무하긴 했죠
<samahui_tp> 어제도 제가 잘가는 TP사이트에 글이 올라왔는데 북미에 사는 사람이 현기차 어떠냐고 물어보니 줄줄이 현기차 쓰레기니 일본차 사라고 리플달더군요
<samahui_tp> 지들이 발밑을 판거죠
<Work^Seony> 현기차가 북미에서는 그런대로 괜찮을껄요
<samahui_tp> 수출용은 튼튼하게 AS확실하게 해서 저렴하게 팔고 내수로 마진을 남겼으니
<Work^Seony> 북미판은 부품부터 다르다니...
<Work^Seony> 현기차는 북미에서는 10년 워런티잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다들 그거 때문에 현기차 사거든요
<samahui_tp> 그러니 문제는 현대차니 국내에 네티즌에게 물어보는데 대답들이 다 부정적이니 결국 홍보안되는거죠
<Work^Seony> 삼성은, 꼭 삼성만의 문제라기보단 안드로이드 자체가 문제일테고....
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 안드로이드 뿐만아니라 중국기업이 다 빼내다 싸게 파니
<samahui_tp> 중국 내수에서도 밀려나고 그런상황입니다
<samahui_tp> 중국 수출이 반토막 났거든요
<samahui_tp> 거기 반토막이면 어마어마하죠
<samahui_tp> 거기다 중국 내수도 죽어서 잘 안사요
<Work^Seony> 중국에서야 자국산을 밀어줄테니...
<samahui_tp> 중국도 거품꺼져서 일반인들은 힘들더라고요 경제적으로다가
<samahui_tp> 구매 열기가 식었어요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
<samahui_tp> 자국산 밀어주는건 둘째고 기술은 우리꺼 쏙속 빼내서 좋아지면서 가격은 깡패가격으로 싸니 팔리죠
<samahui_tp> 처음에는 품질차가 심하니 아무리 비싸도 삼송을 사줬지만... 지금은 경제도 힘들고 또 기술차도 줄었으니 당연히 자국거 사죠
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 예정된 수순 아니겠어요...  사실, 그걸 예상하고 기술발전에 힘써야하는데...
<samahui_tp> 힘들어서 중국도 이번에 위안화 절상했죠
<samahui_tp> 미국도 노발대발~ 중이죠
<samahui_tp> 근데 미국도 전 맘에 안들어요... 일본이 그짓할때는 편들어주더니 지들 피해보는 중국이 하니 노발대발이죠
<samahui_tp> 일본덕에 국내 기업들 수출이 힘들어진건데..
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어느 나라든 자기네들 손해보는걸 원하진 않아하는건 이해합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 중국도 저러니 이제 우리나라도 금리장난 좀 칠때가 아닐까 싶은데... 미국이 지랄할까 못하겠죠
<samahui_tp> 어느나라든지는 아닙니다
<samahui_tp> 우리나라가 있자나요~
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 특히 중국이나 미국 같은 깡패 국가들은 더 할테니...
<samahui_tp> 씁쓸하네요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 눈치보고 눈치는 없고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 큰나라 눈치는 보는데 정작 눈치없이 운영해서 금리장난에 경제 놀아나고
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 깡패의 일원이 되면 편합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 암거나 원하는걸 싸게 살 수 있으니..
<samahui_tp> 외국 눈치봐서 외교 병X짓 하고 국민 눈치는 몰라서 욕먹고
<samahui_tp> 그렇습니다
<samahui_tp> 미국의 새로운 주 대한민국을 추천합니다
<Work^Seony> 제가 몇 년 전까지만 해도, 미국 영주권을 따더라도 한국 국적만큼은 꼭 유지하고 싶었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 이제는 생각이 바뀌고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 미국 시민권 딸 의향이 생기고 있습니다
<samahui_tp> 우리나라 정치인 덕분이군요
<samahui_tp> 우라나라는 정치를 참 못하는데 외교는 더 못하는거 같아요
<samahui_tp> 자기 나라에 대한 자긍심 따위는 없이 지 자리 지키려고 다른나라 눈치나 보는 그런 인물들만 보이죠
<Work^Seony> 네.  그나마 자국민들한테 잘해주면 중간이라도 가죠, 울나라 외교부는 한국사람들한테는 더 해요
<samahui_tp> 그렇쵸 ... 미친거들 ... 외국나가서 문제 생기면 외교부에 의지해야 되는데... 그냥 현지 경찰이 더 났더군요
<samahui_tp> ㅡ.,ㅡ;;
<samahui_tp> 외국 나가려면 외국어를 그래서 마스터 해야 하는 겁니다
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 외교부 따위 도와주지 않아요~
<Work^Seony> 외국에 있는 한국 대사관 직원들 얼마나 불친절하다고 소문이 났는지 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 불친절하다 못해서 무관심하죠
<samahui_tp> 자국민이 억울하게 잡혀서 사형을 받아도... 국내 언론이 들끓고 탄원이 올라올때까지 상황파악도 안되는 곳이 외교부 대사관입죠
<Work^Seony> 그래서 저는 미국 시민권 딸 겁니다
<samahui_tp> 따세요
<samahui_tp> 축하드리겠습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 어제 밤부터 오랜만에 마봉춘 라디오 방송을 들으면서 일했는데... 새벽에 집중 한참 안될때 시끄럽다고 소리를 줄였거든요... 그래놓고는 까맣게 잊고 있다가... 방금 자꾸 누가 중얼중얼 거리고 음악도 살짝 들려서 쭈삣했어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 스피커에 라디오 탈 때도 깜짝 놀라곤 했죠
<samahui_ws> 이제 프로그래밍은 확실히  에러 없이 잘된거 같고... 정말 문서만 두세개 만들면 되겠네요 ㅜㅜ 귀찮아요... 대충하고 들어가 자던가 다음주에 애들 시켜야 겠네요
<samahui_tp> 즐거운 하루 되세요~
<samahui_tp> 전 이만 가볼게요
<Work^Seony> 넵
<samahui_tp> 다음주에 뵈요~
<Work^Seony> 들어가세요
<autowiz> vpn 예전에 많았던게 윈2003 이 보안에 안좋아서 털린다음에 vpn 으로 접속해 오더라구요 ...
<Work^Seony> 흠... 그렇군요..
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-14
<samahui_tp> 아놔~
<samahui_tp> 주말연휴를 만끽하고 있으려고 겨우 씻고 잠들었는데 거래처에서 결제 좀 해달라고해서 다시 나왔어요 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 헐
<Work^Seony> 담주에 해준다고 그러시죠..
<samahui_tp> 거래처 지들 안쉰다고 아주 사람 괴롭게 만드네요
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 돈문제라 시간 지켜야되요
<samahui_tp> 꼴랑 결제하나 해주러 들어왔다 가네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 그럼 수고하시고 주말 잘 쉬세요.
<samahui_tp> 전 다시 갑니다  ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 수고하세요
<autowiz> 즐거운 금요일...
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/togetherson/photos/a.262071200645480.1073741827.262070723978861/440537609465504/?type=1
<autowiz> 누구 닮았다고 욕먹는 일반인 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 저도 이거 어제 봤어요
<autowiz> https://fbcdn-video-g-a.akamaihd.net/hvideo-ak-xtp1/v/t43.1792-2/11730954_861206747301394_2002974606_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjE1MDAsInJsYSI6MjYyM30%3D&rl=1500&vabr=870&oh=2dfcc9098f82713e86e318667eb80f2d&oe=55CD7462&__gda__=1439527953_413aa42eca9367140a36a7ba6865884a
<autowiz> 볼륨이 높아요 주의 하세요.
<autowiz> 드라마 클립이라는데 우와~ 멋진데요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오나의 귀신님  .   ㅋㅋ  김슬기 도 이쁘고 박보영도 이쁘고
<PotatoGim> 어우... 깜박 잠 들었다가 이제 일어났네요;;
<autowiz> 쉬어 가시면서 하세요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 점심들은 맛있게들 드셨나요??
<autowiz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blGNsJl7Ku8
<autowiz> 방탄 풍선이랍니다.
<PotatoGim> 오오...
<PotatoGim> 물 때문이겠죠?
<ipeter> 혹시...쿼리 잘 짜시는 있으신가요?
<PotatoGim> 조잡한 쿼리 밖에 모르는 초보는 웁니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 피터님! 어떤 쿼리 때문에 그러시나요??
<autowiz> 한 A4 한페이지 짜리보기는 했습니다. 직접짜지는 못해도
<PotatoGim> 헉....
<PotatoGim> 깨갱...
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/with_msip/220426534875
<PotatoGim> 이상하네... 커널 모듈이 서명이 안들어가네요;
<autowiz> 커널 버젼은 얼마인데요?
<PotatoGim> CentOS 7.1에 있는 3.10인데 다시 확인해보니 되네요...
<autowiz> 되신다니 다행입니다 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-15
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 오늘도 출근...
<autowiz> 저는 거의 밤샘하고 이제 퇴근 준비 하고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 헉..ㅜㅜ 훨씬 고생이 많으시네요...
<PotatoGim> 참, 일전에 방화벽 구현은 어찌 잘 되셨나요??
<autowiz> 커널에 netfilter 구현해서 조건 분기하고 패킷 포워딩 , 드롭 테스트는 끝났습니다.
<PotatoGim> 음.. 저도 이직하면 네트워크 쪽만 신나게 만지게 될 것 같습니다..ㅜ autowiz님과 정보 공유가 잦아지겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 더 편해지시고 좋아지셔야 할텐데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 사실 분위기 적응하고 이럴려면 고생을 좀 할 것 같습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 지금 회사는 전반적인 프로세스가 팀 내에서 처리되서...
<autowiz> 회사 규모는 비슷한가요? 한100명 넘나요?
<PotatoGim> 150명쯤 되는 것 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 블더님은 이직하시자마자 적응안된다고 하시는데 , 적응이 문제가 아니라 이직하신곳이 별로인거 같기도 하고
<PotatoGim> 윽...
<PotatoGim> 급걱정이...
<autowiz> 정말 일주일에서 두달정도 미리 일해보고 이직 할 수 있으면 좋겠어요
<PotatoGim> 일종의 체험 기간? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 네... 이게 너무 모르는 상태에서 결정을 해야 하니까
<PotatoGim> 그렇죠... 사실 저도 대강 알면 걱정을 안할텐데...
<PotatoGim> 회사 분위기가 어떤지 대강 검색이라도 해보려고 했는데 나오지도 않고...
<autowiz> 아니면 하루 이틀이라도 은근슬쩍 사무실 구경을 할 수 있게 해준다거나
<PotatoGim> 음.
<PotatoGim> 그 덩도만 해도 대강 그림은 나올 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 갑자기 애교 모드이십니까 ㅋㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오타입니다...ㅠ
<PotatoGim> 여기선 나름 짬이 쌓여서 이제 어느정도 내가 원하는 대로 방향성 핸들링이 되는데...
<autowiz> 네 저도 지금 조금 걱정은 같긴 합니다.
<PotatoGim> 이직하면 쭈구리가 될 것 같아서 걱정이고...
<autowiz> 여기선 많은게 자유롭거든요
<razGon-GRX4> ohayo!
<autowiz> 월급만 수긍 할 수 있을 정도로 나오면 참 좋을텐데.
<PotatoGim> 적응된다는게 무섭다는 말이 뭔지 알 것 같아요...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요
<razGon-GRX4> 일본 오사카에서 라즈곤인사드립니다
<PotatoGim> Hola!
<PotatoGim> 오사카!
<razGon-GRX4> 마눌님에게 강제 납치당함
<PotatoGim> 헉....
<razGon-GRX4> 휴가지? 따라와!
<autowiz> 우와 좋다고 해야하나요
<razGon-GRX4> ㅠ. ㅠ 어제 유니버셜 스튜디오.. 대기 한시간 세시간 퓨
<PotatoGim> 내무부 장관께서 오라시니....
<razGon-GRX4> 오눌 대관람 차와 수족관
<razGon-GRX4> ㄴㄴ
<razGon-GRX4> 내무부아니심.  총통
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋ 독재 치하에서 고생이시군요...
<razGon-GRX4> 저는 야당인사 ㅠㅠ..  아니 독재체제하 기업인
<razGon-GRX4> 발전기금도 상납해야함
<autowiz> 대부분 마눌님들에게 월급 통째로 드린다고들 하더라구요
<autowiz> 안그런 집이 더 적은듯 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 큭.
<PotatoGim> 싱글일 때를 누려야 겠네요...ㅠ
<autowiz> 그래서 제가 결혼을 미루는걸 까요??  음... 그건 아닌가 같고 그냥 아직 결혼을 못한 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 1~2년 전만해도 결혼안하고 평생 여행하고 돈쓰고 그렇게 살고 싶었는데 , 작년엔 되게 결혼하고 싶다가 올해는 반반
<PotatoGim> 현대 남성들의 가장 큰 딜레마가 아닐까 싶습니다...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 한국만 그럴지도요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 아... 앞에 헬반도를 붙이는 것을 잊었네요..ㅜ
<razGon-GRX4> 일본도그런듯 시프요
<razGon-GRX4> 여기도 밥나오는 거나 사용료등으로 봐서는
<razGon-GRX4> 혼자 살기 적합한 구조
<PotatoGim> 일본은 베이비붐 세대가 빠지고 나면 조만간 다시 안정적으로 되지 않을까요?
<PotatoGim> 취업률이 급격하게 올랐다는 카더라가...
<autowiz> 빠지면 ... 일본도 저출산이지 않나요?
<autowiz> 베이비분세대분들이 돌아가시기전엔 노인인구 비율이 많이 높지 앞을까 하는 걱정이... 뭐 우리나라도 그럴거 같긴 합니다만.
<PotatoGim> 아.. 세금 폭탄이...;;
<autowiz> 세금 폭탄정도로는 감당이 안되는 경제 구조가 나올 거 같은 걱정이 듭니다.
<autowiz> 현대판 고려장이라도 생길지 걱정이네요
<razGon-GRX4> 우리나라도 마찬가지 더 심하죠
<razGon-GRX4> 상속세 증여세 엄청걷어낼겁니다
<autowiz> 아 저는 한국이 더 심할거 같다는 생각이 듭니다. 최근 출산율은 한국이 더 낮지 않을까 하는생각이
<PotatoGim> 여러모로... 헬반도는 답이 없는 걸까요?ㅡㅡ;
<autowiz> 뭐 인구가 적어도 정부랑 기업이 그리고 국민이 잘하면 살아갈 수 있을겁니다.
<autowiz> 근데 한국은 아니니까 노답 ... 땅땅땅.  자꾸 부정적이 되어가는거같네요
<autowiz> 저 생각보다 되게 긍정적인 사람인데
<PotatoGim> 저는 저한테만 긍정적인 듯...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 광복절에 신랄하게 조국 비판을 하니 급 부끄...
<autowiz> 뭐 윗사람들이 잘못한건 깔껀 까야지요. 선대에서 광복하신다고 피땀흘리신건 잊지말아야겠지만.
<autowiz> 그러고보면 뭐 저도 묵묵히 일만한거 말고는 한것도 없습니다만.
<autowiz> 나라도 , 기업들 M&A 하듯이 함쳐버리는 방법이 떠오르는 토요일 오후 입니다.
<HolyKnight> http://hellkorea.com/xe/
<PotatoGim> http://hellkorea.com/xe/board_MBgX00/7763
<PotatoGim> 캬... 역시 헬반도..
<autowiz> 아 뭐 군대 월급이야기는 몇주전에 본거 같은데. 으음...
<autowiz> 최저임금 보다 낮다는게 문제가 아니라 애시당초 월급이 많이 작다는게 문제이지요.
<autowiz> 생명수당도 달라고~
<autowiz> 선릉역 짬뽕집이라는 글로 SNS 가 뜨거운가 봅니다.
<autowiz> http://mirune.tistory.com/6434
<autowiz> 요런게 있는데... 갑자기 든 생각이
<autowiz> 차들은 언제 사고 날 지 모르니까 블랙박스 달고 다니잖아요.
<autowiz> 사람도 언제 어떤일 생길지 모르니까 블랙박스 처럼 , 항상 음성 녹음 하다가. 사고 / 불미스러운 일 생겨서 버튼 누르면
<autowiz> 최근 100초 정도의 음성을 따로 저장을 하고 버튼 눌린 순간부터 추가로 별도 저장을 한다던가 하는 건 ....
<autowiz> 배터리가 많이 들겠지요? ㅠㅠ    그냥 주말에 갑자기 쓸데없는 생각좀 해봤습니다. 다만 . 진실은 어디로 있는지 ...   그냥 궁금하네요
<PotatoGim> 음... 저 사건을 초기에는 봤었는데
<PotatoGim> 이렇게까지 커질 줄은 몰랐네요요;
<PotatoGim> 이어폰이나 스피커가 없어서 녹음본은 못 듣겠고...
<PotatoGim> 강의 녹음기 같은 것을 들고 다니면 어떨까요? ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 볼펜형으로도 많이 나오는 것 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 저도 요즘들어 부쩍 스마트폰 통화 녹음 기능의 필요성을 느끼는게
<commania> 법적인 일에 휘말렸을 땐 물증만한 게 없다는 걸 실감하고 나서부터...
<zeromon> i
<DarkCircle> j
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~ ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-16
<jason_kr> autowiz_: 바쁘심?
<autowiz_> 안녕하십니까 재순님 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 별로 안바쁩니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 잠시 장실좀
<PotatoGim> 날씨가 장난이 아니네요...
<PotatoGim> 멀쩡하다가 해가 떨어지니 바로 천둥번개가...
<jason_kr> 뷁~ 무슨 회장실은 90분씩이나 !!      어~ 안냥은 비가? ㅋ
<jason_kr> 오 즈님, 늦게라도 이 글 보면 call me, ^^ (늘 글치만 급한 일은 아니요~)
<PotatoGim> jason_kr: 네, 무진장 쏟아 붇고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 올해 이 동네에 오는 비 중에서 제일 거친 놈이네요.
<jason_kr> 오~ 레알! ㅋ ㅋ  금천, 가디쪽 가려고 했는데..으 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 좀 오네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3064816
<PotatoGim> 흑...ㅜ 조만간 판교로 넘어가겠네요..
<PotatoGim> 아우... 비 오는 날에 꼬기에 쏘주를 들이켰더니 얼큰하네요...
<PotatoGim> 답은 3번...
<monos> autowiz_: 님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> monos 님 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵙습니다.
<monos> autowiz_: 님 방가워요
<monos> 컴퓨터 잘 안켜고 오드로이드 c1사서 요즘 서버만 돌리고 있어요
<monos> autowiz_: 님 오랜만에 질문좀 해도 될까요?
<monos> ppa:team-xbmc 이걸 해제 하고 싶은데 어떻게 해야 할지 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> http://ask.xmodulo.com/how-to-remove-ppa-repository-from-command-line-on-ubuntu.html
<autowiz_> $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webapps/preview
<autowiz_> 이렇게 추가한걸
<autowiz_> $ sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:someppa/ppa
<autowiz_> 이렇게 지우고
<monos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<monos> 이렇게 설치 한걸
<monos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<autowiz_> $ sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<autowiz_> $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:webapps/preview
<autowiz_> 이렇게 패키지를 이용하는 방법도 있다는군요
<monos> 이렇게 해결 하면 되죠?
<PotatoGim> 우왕... 오드로이드...
<PotatoGim> 하드커널이 바로 옆 방에 있었는데 얼마 전에 이사가던데...
<PotatoGim> 이사가기 전에 샤바샤바 잘해서 하나 사둘껄 그랬네요...ㅜ
<monos> PotatoGim:  하드 커널 채널이 어디 있는지 알수 있을까요?
<PotatoGim> 거기 따로 IRC는 안두고 홈피에서만 QnA 받더라구요...
<PotatoGim> 받아도 매우 까칠한...
<autowiz_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 맨날 반바지에 슬리퍼 끌고 다니던 모습이 아직도 눈에 선하네요 ㅡㅡ;
<monos> 오드로이드가 일반 컴퓨터 리눅스랑 좀 다른것 같아요
<monos> 좋은 회사인데요?
<PotatoGim> 음...
<PotatoGim> 단지 활기가 없는게...
<PotatoGim> 좀 쾌활하게 명랑하게 프리한 복장이 아니라...
<monos> 오드로이드가 삼성에서 스마트폰 팔려고 cpu만들고 남은걸로 만들어주는거 맞죠?
<PotatoGim> 매일 줄담배를 물고 있는 분들이...ㄷㄷ;
<PotatoGim> 프로세서 출처는 잘 모르겠네요..
<PotatoGim> 그래도 그만큼 개발자를 타겟으로 하는 보드 만드는 회사가 없죠..ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 이솝이나... 하드커널이나...
<monos> autowiz_: 님 고맙습니다.
<commania> 오드로이드 칩셋이
<commania> 5430이던가요
<PotatoGim> 최근께 5422 쓰는 것 같네요
<commania> 5422ë©´...
<commania> 갤럭시S5의 국제판 AP라고 나오네요
<PotatoGim> 내수용으로는 안하더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 국내보다 국외가 더 싼 함정이..ㅡㅡ;
<monos> 이만 자러 갑니다.
<HolyKnight> @Enmma23: 의료진/환자용 엘리베이터 앞에서 아저씨 아줌마들이 "의사 새끼들이 지네만 편하려고 엘리베이터 따로 놨네. 드런 새끼들" 이란 멘션을 들었다. 어차피 그 엘리베이터 문병객들 때문에 제대로 못 탑니다. 오늘도 CPR 떠서 열심히 계단으로 뛰었습니다.
<HolyKnight> @ScrapHeap_ER: @estima7 아직도 '잡스는 틀렸다'인가요... 애초에 잡스는 얼굴색 하나 안 변하고 말 바꾸는 데 도가 튼 사람이었죠. 그런 양반이 몇 년 전에 한 얘기 갖고 맞다 틀리다라니...
<HolyKnight> @singlecuff: 도널드트럼프가 발표한 이민정책 내용에는 시민권 속지주의 폐지가 포함. 불법이민/체류의 큰 동기가 되기 때문이라는 이유. #원정출산업체긴장
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220452471905
<autowiz_> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220452329327
<autowiz_> 주유구 여는 장면인가 본데 저는 딱 보자마자 . 어 ? 저거 스프링이 약해서 자동으로 안열리는경우도 있는데...
<autowiz_> 라고 생각했는데 읽다보니 정말 그런내용인가 보네요 ㅎㅎ 주유소 알바 할때 그런경우 종종 봤어가지고
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-15
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 울산 가는 기차 안 입니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잘 내려가고 있군 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 잘 내려가다가 문제가 생겼습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 중간에 대구쯤부터 잠을 자다가 내리니 부산입니다.
<pchero_work> 헉.. 원래는 어디서 내리셔야 하셨나요..?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 울산에서 내려야 했습니다ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ....
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 승무원님의 값진 서명을 받고 다시 탑승했습니다ㅋㅋ
<pchero_work> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다 좋은데 18시 출근인게 거슬리네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 너무 못잔다 싶더니 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 괜찮습니다ㅎㅎ 아까 출근해서 근무 중입니다!
<HolyKnight_> http://www.slideshare.net/carpedm20/pycon-korea-2016
<Feren^IRCCloud> HolyKnight_: 저 세션 진짜 사람 장난 아니였습니다.....
<HolyKnight_> ㄸㄸㄷ
<HolyKnight_> 그랬군유
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 덥고.. 사람도 많고..
<HolyKnight_> 허....
<HolyKnight_> 어디셨는데유.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 강남 코엑스 그랜드볼룸 105호였습니다..
<HolyKnight_> ㅇㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 105호 맞는 것 같기도 한데 좀 헷갈리긴하지만.. 여튼 심각했어요
<HolyKnight_> 그랬군유
<razGon_i7> I'm back!!
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요 무사히 도착하셨군요
<razGon_i7> 옙  잘도착햇습니다.
<razGon_i7> 돌아오는데 힘들었습니다.
<razGon_i7> 마음이..
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-16
<autowiz> 수고많으셨습니다.
<autowiz> 라즈_곤님 출근하신건가요? 아니면 공항 도착하신건가요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~ 즐거운 아침~~^^
<MBP^Seony> hi
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<autowiz> 미안하다 내가 좀 늦었다
<MBP^Seony> 세계 착시대회 우승작이라는데 겁나 신기하네요 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtZTG5KWvAo
<autowiz> 와우 대박이군요
<autowiz> 그런데 일루전이라기보다 트릭같은
<autowiz> 떨어진 두개의 원하고 겹쳐진 사각형  보면서 그렇게 생각했었는데 , 다시 생각해보니 가능은 하겠네요 ..
<razGon_i7> 미드 실리콘벨리 추천요.
<razGon_i7> 비행기타면서 시즌3만 보았는데. 코더들은 감회가 새로울듯합니다.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 렉스님
<lexlove> 오즈님 연휴 잘보내셨어요?
<imsu> MBP^Seony: autowiz lexlove 안냐세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> imsu: 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 아니요 렉스님 안계셔서 잘 못보냈습니다. ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 임수 방가방가
<autowiz> 아나 텍스트로 온 데이터 파싱하는데
<autowiz> 인공지능 엔진 만들판 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> url 인데 딜리미터가 , 인데 데이터에도 ,(쉼표) 가 포함된 레코드가 가끔 있어서 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 사람이 읽으면 구분은 하겠는데 , 파싱 알고리즘 만드는데 애먹고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 히어로님 안녕하세요~!
<pchero_work> autowiz: 넵! 안녕하세요! :)
<autowiz> 어이쿠 안녕하세요~~  ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 미드 미스터 로봇 시즌2가 시작한지 좀 됐더라구요
<autowiz> 내용중에 해킹이 없는 세상이라면 어땟을꺼 같냐는 부분이 나오는데.... 저만 그런지 몰라도 어느센가 해킹이란게 당연히 일어나는일인거 처럼 지내왔었지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 막상 해킹없는 세상 하니까 , 좋은점도 있을거같지만 ,, 반대로 나쁜점도 꽤 있을거 같다는 생각도 들었습니다.
<autowiz> 부정부패 폭로 라던가 ... 어떤 특정기관의 , 기업의 , 개인의 비리 같은 것들이 지금보다도 더 심해 졌을거 같다는 생각도 들구요.  당연히 개인사생활은 보호 받아야겠지만
<autowiz> 으음... 말을 하다보니 두서가 없군요 ... 몇일째 머리가 아픕니다. 병원에라도 한번 다녀와야겠습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 알로하 압둘
<razGon_i7> Pycon 다녀온 소감좀.ㅋ
<conming> >/
<conming> ?
<conming> ㅎㅇㅎㅇ
<autowiz> 자~ feren 군은 pycon 다녀온 소감을 3D 애니매이션 30분 분량으로 만들어서 제출합니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 애니메이션 만듷 줄 모릅니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그럼 실사영화로 할까? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 실사영화는 더 어렵습니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 실사 영화 만들어서 시장상을 받아 보긴 헀지만..
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> MBP^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 응응 feren 군 하이~
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 아니 한국은 새벽인데 벌써부터 이렇게 많이 계시나요?
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 이곳에서 프로젝트는 그럭저럭 잘 진행되어가고 있습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 그나저나 이번에 맥북 나오면 맥북사고 싶네요.
<ipeter_denver> 아니 어떻게 여기 대학원에서는 전부 맥북을 다 쓰네요.
<ipeter_denver> 저만 씽크패드...
<ipeter_denver> system 76 리눅스 컴퓨터 제조회사가 덴버 기반이라서
<ipeter_denver> 언제 한번 가볼까 생각도 하는데요.
<MBP^Seony> 저희도 직원 대부분 맥북 써요
<ipeter_denver> 정말 다 맥북이예요.
<ipeter_denver> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 저만 시컴둥한 x1
<MBP^Seony> 근데, 다른 사람들 따라가는 것보단, 그냥 자기한테 편한게 제일 좋아요
<ipeter_denver> 근데 정말 그게 정답입니다.
<ipeter_denver> 윈도우 너무 편해요.
<ipeter_denver> 물론 오픈소스나, 서버 붙을때 항상 뭔가 툴이 더 필요한 느낌도 들지만...
<ipeter_denver> 나름대로 편한것 같습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 그리고 진짜 진짜 편한건 우분투예요
<ipeter_denver> 맥북보단 우분투가 편한거 같아요.
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 개발자들한테는 우분투가 좋긴 하죠
<MBP^Seony> 저도 가끔 맥 쓰면 좀 짜증납니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 가끔씩 설치하다가 시스템 보호로 묶어논거 맥에서는 은근 있어서..
<ipeter_denver> 좀 짜증나더라구요.
<MBP^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 그냥 X1 쓰세요  그것도 충분히 좋은건데
<ipeter_denver> 네. x1 그냥 쓰는데...
<ipeter_denver> 교수님께 하나 사달라고 하면 사줘서요...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 맥북에어 2016년꺼 하나 사달라고 할까 생각중입니다......@$!@#%$&%^*%%^($%!
<MBP^Seony> 아 그래요? 근데 그거 학교 나갈 때 반납해야하는거죠?
<ipeter_denver> 아니요
<ipeter_denver> 제가 먹어도 된다고해서요.
<ipeter_denver> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 오오
<MBP^Seony> 그럼 기왕이면 에어 말고 프로로 사달라고 하세요
<MBP^Seony> 다른 개발자들이랑 개발환경 맞춰야한다고 그러세요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 그래서 이번에 프로 나오면 하나 지를까 생각중입니다.
<ipeter_denver> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 너무 완벽한 요구네요
<ipeter_denver> 감사합니다.
<ipeter_denver> 어떻게 부탁을 할까 고민했었는데...
<ipeter_denver> 한꺼번에 고민이 다 해결되었습니다.
<MBP^Seony> ㅋㅋ 뭐 다 뻔하죠
<MBP^Seony> 그러고보니 지금 하시는 프로젝트가 교수 개인 프로젝트라 먹어도 되는 거군요...
<ipeter_denver> 써니님 잘 지내시나요?
<MBP^Seony> 제 맥북은 학교 재산이라... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 아하...
<ipeter_denver> 그렇네요.
<ipeter_denver> 뭐 돈 많은 교수님이니..
<ipeter_denver> 저도 참 좋네요.
<MBP^Seony> 네 저야 뭐 ㅎㅎ  신의 아들이 다니는 직장이 아닌 신이 다니는 직장에 다니는데 못지낼 이유가 없죠 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 허허허
<ipeter_denver> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 전 이제 슬슬 대학원 준비해야해서 토플도 준비해야할것 같아서 좀 정신 없네요.
<ipeter_denver> 역시 시험은 한국인데
<ipeter_denver> 아무래도 학원을 인터넷 강의로 알아봐야할것 같아요.
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 시험 준비는 한국이죠
<ipeter_denver> 네. 맞아요.
<ipeter_denver> x1은 뭐 지금까지 한 반년 가까이 다되가는것 같은데,
<ipeter_denver> 아주 만족합니다.
<ipeter_denver> 그래도 85점 정도..되는것 같아요.
<ipeter_denver> 이번에 맥북 아주 많이 바뀐다고 하는데 기대는 되네요.
<MBP^Seony> 원래 애플 제품은,
<MBP^Seony> 초기 버전은 건너뛰는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 맞아요.
<ipeter_denver> 스맛폰도 항상 s를 사야한다는..
<ipeter_denver> 써니님은 휴가 쓰셨어요?
<MBP^Seony> 휴가가 1년에 한 번만 있는게 아니라서요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 저번에 한국 갔다온 이후로 아직 쉰 적은 없어요.  딱히 쉴 일이 없어서...
<ipeter_denver> 허허
<ipeter_denver> 부럽다..
<ipeter_denver> 어서오세요.
<MBP^Seony> 음 튕겼군요
<ipeter_denver> 네네.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-17
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_i7> 하이요
<razGon_i7> 날이 덥네요/
<autowiz> 네 오늘도 많이 덥더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 24시간 IRC 채널에 있으니 어색하네요
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 혹시너?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네?
<razGon_i7> 아니야..ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 안녕하세요. 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight_> https://blog.outsider.ne.kr/1234
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> Lyuso 님 sungyo 님 홀리님 feren 군 하이
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하십니까~
<Lyuso_> 안녕하세요
<Hot6> Hi, I need your help... I can't install hangul on ibus
<Hot6> input method on ibus, there aren't Hangul or Korean
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 라즈곤님 지금 하와이세요?!
<MBP^Seony> 일요일날 한국 돌아가셨습니다
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 하와이가 그립네요.
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 날씨가.. 아주 난리..
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 아침에 출근하는데 지하철까지 걸어가는데. 15분이 찜통.
<razGon_i7> 지하철들가도 시원하지 않고
<ipeter_denver> 지상천국 하와이에 계셨군요
<ipeter_denver> ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<ipeter_denver> 하와이는 습도가 높은가요?
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 적습니다
<ipeter_denver> 근데 날씨가 덥지 않기에 습도가 아주 힘들지는 않을꺼라고 생각드네요.
<ipeter_denver> 제가 있는곳은 내륙이라서..
<MBP^Seony> 하와이가 덥지않다고 느껴지는 이유가 바로 습도 떄문이죠...
<ipeter_denver> 미국이 전반적으로 그래서 그런것 같아요.
<ipeter_denver> 여기도 온도는 무척이나 높은데
<ipeter_denver> 습도가 적으니 별로 덥지 않게 느껴져요.
<razGon_i7> 그늘에 들어가서 바람만 불면 ㅇㅋ더군요
<razGon_i7> 정확히는 온도가 높은 습도가 없어요.
<razGon_i7> 너무 좋아요.
<razGon_i7> 진짜 카일루아. 못잊는 해변. 엄청난 바람에 시원한 파도ㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-18
<autowiz> 으음 여기서 못잊는 이유가 중요할텐데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 하와이 절대가면 안되요.
<razGon_i7> 내상이 심합니다...
<razGon_i7> 잔상이 너무 길게 남음.
<razGon_i7> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_i7> 아직도 마음은 카일루아의 바다에
<MBP^Seony> 사실 카일루아가 좀 심하게 좋긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 게다가 그떄 여유로운 오훙였는데.
<razGon_i7> 지금은 전쟁터네요..ㅠ
<autowiz> We are Soldiers. 두두둥 두두두두둥
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 혹시 스크립트에 대해서 도움 얻을 수 있을까요?
<Ferendevelop> 아마 질문을 올려 두면 누군가 답변을 해주실겁니다.
<Ferendevelop> 전.. 실력이 부족해서..
<ipeter_denver> 스크립트를 보여드려야해서요..
<ipeter_denver> ㅠㅠ
<Ferendevelop> 아.. 외부에 공개되면 안되는 스크립트인가요?
<ipeter_denver> 아니요 해도 되는데
<ipeter_denver> 조금 몇줄 되서요.
<ipeter_denver> 스크립트에서 for문을 돌리는데
<ipeter_denver> 단일 파일을 넣었을때는 되는데
<ipeter_denver> 폴더안 전체 파일들을 파라메터로 돌리면 에러가 나서요.
<Ferendevelop> http://pastebin.com/
<Ferendevelop> 여기다 입력해서 링크 올리면 보기 편합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 올린뒤 어떻게 하는거죠..?
<ipeter_denver> 아..네
<ipeter_denver> 헉
<ipeter_denver> 잡았습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 에러 잡았는데 이유를 잘 모르겠어요.
<Ferendevelop> Deal With It
<Ferendevelop> 이 아니라.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ferendevelop> 잡은 방법으로 천천히 생각해보셔요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> http://pastebin.com/7MuuCzgw
<ipeter_denver> 이거 스크립트가 ' 닫는거 짝이 안맞아서 이상하게 나오는것 같아요.
<ipeter_denver> 한번 확인해주실 수 있나요?
<Ferendevelop> 지금 저게 문제가 있는 스크립트인가요?
<ipeter_denver> 아닙니다.
<ipeter_denver> 렉스님 폰으로도 하시는군요
<autowiz> 으음...
<autowiz> 패이스트빈 한참 보고나서 채팅을 자세히 확인해보니 , 그 문제의 스크립트가 아니었군요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jinsampi> dkssudgktpdy
<jinsampi> gks rmf dks ehl dy
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 한 글 안 되 요  ... 라고 말씀하신거군요
<jinsampi> ㅁㄴㅇㅁㄴㅇ
<jinsampi> 오 됫다ㅓ
<autowiz> 오 축하드립니다.
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 리눅스에서 help쳐볼때
<ipeter_denver> 보통 나오는 flag라는것은 어떤 용어 인가요?
<ipeter_denver> flag가 무엇을 지칭하나요?
<sungyo> fdisk 만지시나요?
<MBP^Seony> 일종의 타입 지시자 같은 겁니다
<sungyo> Seony: 꾸벅....
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> MS가 PowerShell도 오픈 소스로 풀었네요
<ipeter_denver> 감사합니다..!!!
<ipeter_denver> 타입지시자는 또 새로운 용어네요.
<ipeter_denver> ㅠㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 음... 쉽게 예를 들어드리자면,,,
<MBP^Seony> 윈도우에서 하드디스크에 파티션을 생성하고 포맷하면 그냥끝이죠?
<MBP^Seony> 근데 사실은, 윈도우에서 하드디스크에 파티션을 생성할 때는 파티션에 "윈도우 전용"이라는 플래그를 붙입니다.
<MBP^Seony> 그래서 윈도우에서 인식할 수 있게 되죠
<ipeter_denver> 네네
<MBP^Seony> 윈도우에서는 자기네 운영체제만 인정하는 OS라서 플래그를 붙이는 메뉴가 없지만,
<MBP^Seony> 리눅스에서는 현존하는 파티션 플래그를 거의 다 보여줍니다.
<ipeter_denver> 네 써니님
<ipeter_denver> 근데, 보통 terminal에서 나오는 flag라는 용어는 어떤 -- 옵션값들을 지칭하는건가요?
<MBP^Seony> flag가 옵션을 의미하기도 해요
<ipeter_denver> 아..! 네 감사합니다!
<ipeter_denver> 옵션과 동일하게 생각하면 되는군요.
<ipeter_denver> 혹시 스크립트 도움 주실 수 있는 분 계신가요?
<ipeter_denver> 짜봤는데 자꾸 에러가 떠서요.
<razGon_i7> ipeter_denver: 잘계시죠? 방배경도 찍으시고.ㅋ
<ipeter_denver> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 네
<razGon_i7> 안부드리기가 시간차 때문에 꺼려 졋었습니다.
<razGon_i7> 오후에는 한밤이라서.ㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 네
<ipeter_denver> 그렇죠.
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요. 운동하고 집 가는 길 입니다.
<Ferendevelop> autowiz: 생신 축하드립니다 형ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 국가기밀을 막 말하고 다니시면 안됩니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter_denver> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 제가뭐 24시간 붙어있는건 아닌데 피터님 아무때나 쿼리 주세요
<ipeter_denver> 오즈님
<autowiz> 제가 스크립트 도와드리고 싶네요... ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 저 이제 퇴근해서
<autowiz> 쉘스크립트라면 말이지요 ^^
<ipeter_denver> 집에 도착하면 다시 재접하겠습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 아니요. 자바스크립트요
<ipeter_denver> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 장난입니다. 쉘스크립트 입니다.
<autowiz> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_denver> =)
<autowiz> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter_denver> 퇴근할께요
<autowiz> 즐퇴요~
<ipeter_denver> 오즈님 렉스님 반가워요
<ipeter_denver> 좀만 있다 뵈어요!
<autowiz> 렉스 누님 ~
<lexlove> 가셨네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사랑합니다~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 피터님을요??
<autowiz> 허어~ ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 전.... 다 이해합니다.... ㅋ
<lexlove> 앗... 오즈님!!!!
<lexlove> 오늘이 생일이에요?
<autowiz> 이해해 주신다니 감사합니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 그런가봅니다.
<autowiz> 비번중에 생일은 없으니 안심입니다만 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 축하축하 드려요~~~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-19
<autowiz> 감사합니다~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 생일축하드립니다.
<razGon_i7> 환자분들이 오토님 생일 축하드리려고 해서 환자가 없군요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 크아~ 이거 본의 아니게 죄송합니다.
<razGon_i7> 아닙니다.
<razGon_i7> 쉬고 싶었어요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 다행이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 존잘오... 오늘 생일이로군요!!! 완전 생일 축하해용 ^^
<autowiz>  흐므나 감사합니다 행님~ ㅎㅎ
<funfunyoo> 애인이 알아서 챙겨주겠지만.. 그래도 :)
<ipeter_denver> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 렉스님 오랫만에 뵈어요
<ipeter_denver> 잘 계셨나요?
<funfunyoo> 앗! 혹시...저를 '렉스' 로 불러주시는 건가요?
<funfunyoo> 전.. 뻔뻔..이긴 합니다만 ^^;;;
<ipeter_denver> 아..ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요 funfun님?
<ipeter_denver> 오프때 예전 한번 뵙고 이제사 인사 드리네요.
<funfunyoo> 넵 :)
<funfunyoo> 오늘은 특별히 존잘오... 생일이어서.. 눈팅에서 벗어나 축하 인사를.. :)
<ipeter_denver> ㅎㅎ 존잘오님 지금 외출중이십니다.
<ipeter_denver> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 생축 인사 드려야하는데 말이죠.
<funfunyoo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 닷 ㅣ왔습니다.
<autowiz> 다시 왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 데굴~ 데굴데굴 데굴~~
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> lexlove: 렉스님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter_denver> ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 거긴 날씨가 어때요? 여긴 아직 더워요.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_denver> 여긴...워낙 내륙이라서
<ipeter_denver> 온도는 뜨겁지만,
<ipeter_denver> 습도가 적어서
<ipeter_denver> 거의 안덥습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 땀이 별로 안나요.
<lexlove> 덜 불쾌하겠군요.^^
<ipeter_denver> 네네
<dschoi> 안녕하세요! 우분투 16.04에서 패키지 설치 시 발생하는 의존성 문제에 대해 질문드립니다.  GDebi 패키지 설치 프로그램을 통해 '.deb' 패키지를 설치하려고 하는데 '오류: 패키지 읜존관계가 불충분함: php5-common'이라는 상태메시지가 보이고, 해당 패키지가 설치 되지 않습니다.  그래서 php7 버전 삭제 후, php5.6 버전으로 다운그레이ë“
<autowiz> 에고 글자가 깨졌네요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight_> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_denver> 잠에서 일찍 일어났어요.
<ipeter_denver> 죽겠네요.
<ipeter_denver> 오즈님 생일 축하드려요.
<ipeter_denver> 근데 아직 제 페북에는 오즈님 생일 조차 안뜨네요.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_denver: 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> 좋은 밤 입니다. 물론 거긴 아직 오전 6시겠지만 말이죠..ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 네. 7시예요
<ipeter_denver> 페런님은 나이가 어떻게 되시나요?
<Ferendevelop> 전 올해 19 입니다
<ipeter_denver> ...
<ipeter_denver> 좋은시절이군요..
<Ferendevelop> ㅋㅋ그렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 대학을 못 간게 아쉽긴 하지만 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight_> http://ringleedu.blog.me/220790947936
<HolyKnight_> http://www.slideshare.net/dahlmoon/python-20160815
<Ferendevelop> 슬라이드 장수가 장난이 아니네요;;
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?!
<ipeter_denver> 집은 네트워크가 너무 안좋아서 정말 수시로 끊겼는데
<ipeter_denver> 이제는 직장에 출근을 해서 좀 안정되게 접속할 수 있네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_denver: 어서오세요.
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?!
<Feren^IRCCloud> 반갑습니다ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 늦었는데 안주무세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵 저 근무 중이라서요ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 모닝.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 좋은 아침 입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 언넝 집에 가고 싶은 아침..
<autowiz> 음냐음냐
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 응응 안녕~~
<razGon_i7> 봤는가?ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 압둘은 이제부터 USB가지고 다녀야 겟네.
<razGon_i7> 그 밤에 공부하거나 드라마 보면 되것으.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 오토님 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저 새벽에 진짜 시체 놀이 했었습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 진짜 새벽에 뭐했는지 기억도 가물가물 합니다 ㅠ
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어서오세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 퇴근합니다~
<ipeter_denver> 헙
<Feren^IRCCloud> 즐거운 퇴근 입니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-20
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 헙헙
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 오늘도 일하시나요? ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight_> 흠?
<HolyKnight_> 허 슬라이드 장수 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?!
<razGon_i7> 저는 원래 일하죠. 토요일도.
<razGon_i7> 의사는 기본 주6일 근무에요.
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_denver> 즐거운 주말 되시나요?
<autowiz> 임수는 바빠서 잘 안들어오는구나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> autowiz: 윈도우에서 시스템 정보 보는 단축키는??
<autowiz> 파워버튼 인가요?
<autowiz> (바이오스 화면에서 시스템 정보가 ㅎㅎ)
<autowiz> Win + break
<autowiz> 하면 시스템 정보창이 뜰껍니다.
<JasonJang> 아유~ 미안   고마워요.
<JasonJang> 윈도 브레잌
<ircCloud_autowiz> 쌰라랑~
<ipeter_denver> 궁금한게 있는데요.
<ipeter_denver> 아..질문하기가 어렵네요.
<autowiz> 질문자체가 어려운건가요?
<ipeter_denver> 아니요
<ipeter_denver> 설명하기가 좀 어려워서요.
<autowiz> 할려고 하는 일에 대한 정확한 이해가 있으면 괜찮을거같습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 네
<ipeter_denver> 좋은 토요일 되시나요?
<autowiz> 감자감자~
<autowiz> 방가방가~
<HolyKnight_> http://readme.skplanet.com/?p=13076
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 또 출근 입니다.
<autowiz> 안뇽안뇽
<head-home> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Roey> hello!!
<Roey> hey I came here with a question on mutual intelligibility of Northern and Southern Korean dialects..
<Roey> are there accent signs that a North Korean speaker gives in their speech such that a South Korean speaker readily identify them as being from the North?
<Roey> What are the major differences in slang/phrasing/pronunciation of the Korean language as it is spoken in North and South Korea?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-21
<JasonJang> hi~ Roey ! PSE ASL?
<Roey> 35/m/washington dc, usa
<Roey> Israeli American
<Roey> I love languages and cultures
<Roey> JasonJang:  ^
<JasonJang> THX, I'll (private) MSG U.
<Roey> (kubuntu user here)
<JasonJang> ^^
<Roey> :)
<Roey> ok your turn :)
<Roey> anyongkasayo
<JasonJang> So, Make a good NITE. Roey
<Roey> see ya JasonJang :)
<JasonJang> lehitraot, Roey
<Roey> anyonkasayo, JasonJang  :)
<Roey> *anyongkasayo
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 이젠 집에 인터넷이 뚫려서 안정적인 접속으로 들어올것 같습니다.
<ipeter_denver> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight_> https://okdevtv.com/md/list.html
<HolyKnight_> http://hellococo.tistory.com/168
<HolyKnight_> https://ko.khanacademy.org/computing/computer-programming
<autowiz> 저녁들은 맛있게 드셨나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz 넵넵. 가족끼리 고기 먹고 왔습니다.
<autowiz> 고기? 우와 맛있는거 먹었구만 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵 ㅎㅎ 형은 뭐 드셨나요~?
<autowiz> 나는 공기 먹었지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 앗..ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-14
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2wfKpBsk/%EC%9D%B4%EB%AF%B8%EC%A7%80%205.gif
<HolyKnight> 주식매매프로그램 디버깅중입니다
<autowiz> 능력자 홀리님 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 데헷 책보고 따라하는중입니다
<autowiz> 겸손 하시기 까지 ㅜㅜ 우러러 보고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감자감자 안녕~
<autowiz> 내일은 다들 쉬시나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 출근할거같습니다 음허허~ ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr>  내일 출근합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼 오늘은 쉬시는 거군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 지난주 수요일부터 이번주 금요일까지 쉬면서 집에서 게임만 하고있는데, 어디 안가고 집에만 있는 것도 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 안녕하세요! ^_^
<Mittens> 오늘은 드뎌 프린터랑 어찌 어찌 맞는 드라이버 찾아서 인스톨하고 프린팅 하게 됐어요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 직접 프린트까지 설치하시고, 생각보다 아주 잘 하고 계시네요
<Mittens> 이제 다음은 김프같은 소프트웨어 다운 받아볼려구요
<Mittens> 감사합니당
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터 이용해서 다운/설치하고 계신가요?
<Mittens> 흠 잘 모르겠어요, 프린터는 시스템 세팅 들어가서 프린터 찾아 작업했는데 아주 인투이트브하게 드라이버를 찾아주더라구요
<Mittens> 작업이래 히히
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 김프 다운할래믄 그걸 해야 하나요
<ircCloud^Seony> 우분투 소프트웨어 센터라는 프로그램이 설치되어있을 거에요
<Mittens> 넵
<ircCloud^Seony> 왼쪽 위에 우분투 버튼 클릭하셔서, 혹시 영어로 세팅하셨으면 software 정도로 검색하시면 나올 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 거기서 gimp 치시면 나옵니다
<Mittens> 소프트웨어 엔 업데잇츠 라는게 시스템에 보이네요..
<Mittens> 우와~
<ircCloud^Seony> 음 아마 그거일 거 같네요
<Mittens> 우분투가 참 사용하기 좋으네요..
<Mittens> 감사합니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 초기에는 그걸 사용해서 소프트웨어를 설치하시다가, 좀 익숙해지시면 나중에는 명령어를 쓰는 습관을 들여보세요
<Mittens> 네 그러겠습니다
<Mittens> 오우 마이... 어메이징 합니다
<Mittens> *_*  이런 세계가 있었군요 거의 다 공짠가봐요 *이것저것 다운 시작*
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그게 윈도우랑 다른 리눅스의 장점이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 대부분의 소프트웨어가 공짜라는 거.
<Mittens> 너무 만족스러워요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kr> ? 공짜라니요
<drake_kr> 오픈소스 소프트웨어의 대가는 삽질입니다
<Mittens> 돈주고 사도 삽질은 불가피해서요
<Mittens> 뭐 같은 의미로 삽질인진 몰겠지만요...
<drake_kr> 오늘도 출근 내일도 출근
<drake_kr> ㅜㅜ
<Mittens> 전 낼부터 3일 내리 쉬는뎅...
<Mittens> 행복해요~~ ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 전 이미 지난 주 수요일부터 이번 금요일까지...
<Mittens> ^_^ 원래 3일 쉬세요, 서니님?
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 원래는 토/일만 쉬죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 9일부터 18일까지 휴가 냈어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 집에서 놀면서 늦잠도 자고 게임도 좀 하고 걍 뒹굴뒹굴 하고싶어서요
<Mittens> 좋으네요
<Mittens> 아 3일이 아니라 일주일이 넘게!
<ircCloud^Seony> 11월에 컨퍼런스를 가야하는데 그때 또 휴가를 낼 거라서 더 길게는 안냈어요
<Mittens> 쉬시면서 운동은 계속 하셨나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 어차피 1주일에 2번 밖에 안하는 운동인지라, 빼먹진 않아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 번만 건너뛰어도 근육량이 확 줄어서 힘들거든요
<Mittens> :3
<Mittens> 정말 강도 세게 하시는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 사실 그닥 세게는 안해요.  걍 제 몸무게가 많이 나가니까 힘든거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 스쿼트만해도, 운동 한 번만 건너뛰면 다음번에 알배겨요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 스쿼트 할 때, 뭐 들고 하는 것도 아닌데도 그러네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 20개씩 5세트 하거든요... 총 100개
<Mittens> 아... "내가 왜 이렇게 까지 하면서 살아야 하나" 할때까지 하신다고...
<ircCloud^Seony> 네.. 다음날 아침에 일어나서 머리 감을려고 쭈그리면 다리가 아파서 못앉죠 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 우에 쎄게 하시네요 뭘 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러고보니 오늘 운동하는 날이네요...
<Mittens> 저는 일단 뺄살이 있어서 적어도 5섯번은 하려고 해요
<Mittens> 엇뜨, 소여물님!!
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~ 미튼스님~
<soyeomul> 다들 안녕하세요~ 비오는 오전입니다~
<Mittens> 근데 너무 약한듯 싶어서 문제에요 몸을 혹사시켜야 하는디
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅~
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 원래 늘 하던 운동만 계속 하면, 몸이 익숙해져서 편해진다고 하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 중간에 한 번씩 바꿔줘야한답니다
<Mittens> 명심하겠습니다
<Mittens> 예전에 하루에 100개씩 하던 푸쉬업이랑 싯업을 일단 하루에 80개씩 하는걸로 기존 운동을 보충해야겠어요
<Mittens> 몸무게가 내려가긴 하는데 참 슬로우하게 내려가네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 싯업은 하지마세요.  건강 해쳐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 몸무게는, 근육이 지방보다 무거워서 사실 지방이 빠지면서 근육이 붙으면 체중이 늘 수도 있어요
<Mittens> 넵
<soyeomul> 린돌님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul> 그 운동...
<soyeomul> 너무 열심히 하면 지치더이다..
<soyeomul> 제 경우엔 그냥 가벼운 산책이나 자전거 타기..
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :) 소여물옹
<soyeomul> 린돌님 아주 오래전 닉네임을 기억합니다.. lug 활동할때요
<soyeomul> 정말 오랜만이어요
<autowiz> 린돌님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 위즈님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 네~ 소여물님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비가 엄청나게 쏟아지고 있어요 암꺼도 몬하고 집에서 가만히.. 있는..
<soyeomul> 우어우어
<soyeomul> 저도 소여물 주러 가봅니다~
<bridgebot3> <draco> 노트북 우분투 고장난 김에 우분투 MATE나 오랫만에 깔아봐야겠네요
<autowiz> MATE 는 어떤 차이가 있나요?
<bridgebot3> <commania> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot3> <commania> 오 슬랙봇...
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요:)
<hkeylocal> 마테는 그놈 2.x 버전을 계승한 데스크탑 환경인걸로 알고 있습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 대세는 kde입니다. 다들 kde 쓰시죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 감사합니다.
<hkeylocal> 5.0되면서 많이 이뻐졌던데요 kde
<autowiz> kde 를 정말 처음 접했을때는 k 랑 korea 랑 무슨 연관관계까 있나 생각도 했었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<hkeylocal> 멀티 모니터 환경에서 터지는 버그 때문에 못 쓰지만ㅜㅜ
<hkeylocal> 요즘은 그게 픽스되었을련지 모르겠네요
<hkeylocal> 그런데 정말, KDE가 뭐의 약자죠?
<autowiz> 그냥 K  안닌가요? 별 의미 없다고 들었던거 같은데요
<hkeylocal> KDE는 K Desktop Environment의 약자로, 독일을 중심으로 한 인터내셔널 팀이 개발하는 오픈소스 데스크탑 환경이다. Qt 라이브러리 위에서 돌아간다.
<hkeylocal> https://namu.wiki/w/KDE
<hkeylocal> 그냥 K Desktop Environment였군요
<bridgebot3> <commania> 슬랙 닉네임은 바꾸는 방법이 없나요? IRC랑 닉이 다르니 불편한데...
<bridgebot3> <commania> 그냥 IRC 쪽 닉네임을 바꿔야 하나...
<commania> 쉬운 방법을 택했습니다.
<autowiz> https://get.slack.help/hc/en-us/articles/216360827-Change-your-username 라고 합니다.
<autowiz> slack 계정이 없어서 테스트는 못해봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<Mittens> OyO
<hkeylocal> autowiz님, 감사합니다!
<bridgebot3> <hkeylocal> :slightly_smiling_face:
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 제 생각엔 KDE라는 이름이 옛날 유닉스 CDE에서 왔을 거에요
<ircCloud^Seony> 독일어에서는 영어의 C에 해당하는 단어들이 전부 K를 쓰는 경향이 있거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 예를 들면, Compress = Kompress
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 CDE에서 이름을 따와서 지은게 아닐까 싶네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러고보니 CDE 진짜 겁나 오래된 WM인데 참 오랫만에 불러보는군요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘은 운동 일찍 시작하고 얼른 게임이나 하다 자야겠네요
<Mittens> 저기
<Mittens> 제가 알기론 KDE 는요
<Mittens> 마스콧 KONGI의 K로 알고 있습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아마 알고계신 그 KDE랑 다를 거에요
<Mittens> ...사진 부착:
<Mittens> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE#/media/File:KDE_Mascot_Konqi_by_Tyson_Tan.png
<ircCloud^Seony> 저희가 말하는 KDE는 리눅스에서 쓰는 데스크탑 환경 프로그램입니다
<Mittens> ‹ The template Infobox organization is being considered for merging. ›
<Mittens> KDE
<Mittens> KDE logo.svg
<Mittens> Founded October 14, 1996; 20 years ago
<Mittens> Founder Matthias Ettrich
<Mittens> Type Community
<Mittens> Focus Free software
<Mittens> Products KDE Plasma, KDE Frameworks, KDE Applications, Calligra Suite, KDevelop, digiKam, Amarok, etc.
<Mittens> Method Artwork, development, documentation, promotion, and translation.
<Mittens> Slogan Experience Freedom!
<Mittens> Website kde.org
<Mittens> KDE (/ˌkeɪdiːˈiː/) is an international free software community[1] that develops Free and Libre software.   <---- 아닌가요?
<Mittens> 죄송해요 실수로
<Mittens> 카피를 다 해버렸어요
<Mittens> ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... KDE가  마스코트가 있군요... 근데 암튼 그래도 그 이름은 아닙니다..
<Mittens> 네 마스코트가 둘리 같은 공룡이죠
<Mittens> 드래곤인가.
<ircCloud^Seony> 마스코트는 KDE가 처음 나온 이후, 아주아주 오랜 시간이 지나서 나온 거구요,
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼 KDE 이름은 K Desktop Environment 에요
<Mittens> 네 맞아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그리고 그 K가 CDE에서 따왔을 거라는건 그냥 제 추측이구요...
<Mittens> 그 부분 맞는것 같아요 서니님
<Mittens> 서니님 말대로 방금 이걸 읽었잖아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아마 CDE가 Common Desktop Environment의 약자일텐데, 그걸 독일어로, Kommon이 될테니...
<Mittens> "Many KDE applications have a K in the name, mostly as an initial letter. The K in many KDE applications is obtained by spelling a word which originally begins with C or Q differently, for example Konsole and Kaffeine. Also, some just prefix a commonly used word with a K, for instance KGet. Among KDE SC 4 applications and technologies, however, the
<Mittens>  trend is not to have a K in the name at all, such as Stage and Dolphin.
<Mittens> "
<ircCloud^Seony> 맞군요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> KDE 앱에 대한 얘기지만 결국 같게 적용될수도 있겠네요 서니님 말씀대로
<Mittens> 훌륭하십니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 엥 훌륭하긴요 ㅎㅎ 걍 추측한 건데요
<Mittens> 추측은 아무나 하나요~
<Mittens> 근데 죄송합니다 위에 오버 페이스트 ㅠㅠ 조심하겠습니다
<Mittens> 서니님
<Mittens> 드디어 알아냈습니다!!!!!!
<Mittens> 이걸 봐주십시오!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mittens> "he K was originally suggested to stand for "Kool", but it was quickly decided that the K should stand for nothing in particular. Therefore, the KDE initialism expanded to "K Desktop Environment" before it was dropped altogether in favor of KDE = Community due to the rebranding effort."
<Mittens> "the K*"  더가 앞에 짤렸네요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<Mittens> 근데 쿨도 케이로 스펠링 했군요 그렇다면 서니님 추측이 역시 틀린 말이 아녀요.
<Mittens> 그만 갈게요... ㅋㅋ 총총
<ircCloud^Seony> 독일어라 그렇죠
<Mittens> 넵
<Mittens> 김프랑 크리타 다운하고 부자가 된 느낌... ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 사용하기가 쉽진 않을 거에요. 전문 프로그램이라..
<Mittens> 포토샵이랑 일러스트레이터 쓴 경력이 있어도 그런가요?
<Mittens> 김프는 예전에 써봤는데 쉽던데..
<Mittens> 지금 아마존에서 와콤 타블렛이랑 펜 고르는 중입니다.. :3
<ircCloud^Seony> 나무위키 보니까 김프랑 크리타 사용법이 어도비 쪽이랑 좀 다른가보더라구요
<Mittens> 옙
<Mittens> 돈이 자꾸 새어나갑니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 나가지만 다시 채워질껍니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> xD
<Mittens> 옳습니다!
<Mittens> 소형 디지털 카메라도 사양 좋은걸로 $700 - $1000 사이로 보고 있습니다
<bridgebot3> <hkeylocal> KOOL하니 EZ2DJ가 생각나네요
<bridgebot3> <hkeylocal> 이번에 또 신작 나온다던데...
<ircCloud^Seony> 플4용 디제이맥스 나옵니다
<HolyKnight> 서니찡
<HolyKnight> 니어 오토마타 해보셨나유?
<HolyKnight> 해보셨다면 어떠셨나유
<ircCloud^Seony> 오토마타 해볼까하다가, 가격 떨어지면 살려구요.  그 이유가 러닝타임은 짧은데 스토리를 알려면 3회차 이상 해야한다네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 가뜩이나 게임은 다회차 안하니... 아예 헐값으로 떨어질 때까지 기다렸다 할려구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 저랑 같이 이브온라인 하시죠 ㅋ
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 친구들한테 물어보니까.. 절대 시작하지 말라고..
<Mittens> 뭐 빠지기도 힘들겠지만요. 어렵다보니
<ircCloud^Seony> 절대 시작하지 말 정도는 아니에요... 어려운 게임이라...
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 시작하면 반 이상은 한 달 안에 그만두는 게임이거든요...
<Mittens> <---- 일주일 안에 포기할것임
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 누가 막 어렵다고 그러면 도전이나 오기 생기지 않나요? ㅎㅎ 저는 좀 그렇거든요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 리눅스를 처음 시작하게 된 것도, 고등학교 때 누가 "컴퓨터 중에서 리눅스만 알면 컴퓨터 고수된다"고 해서 시작한 거거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 우왕
<Mittens> 전 왕 긍정적 인데요, 어렵다고 그러면 도전 욕심이나 오기 안생겨요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 아 딴거 해야지~ 로 긍정적인 생각
<Mittens> 이게 안돼면 저걸로~ 라는 생각.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 포기의 고수
<Mittens> 근데 적당히 스스로 납득하기에 승산이 있다고 느껴지면 주변에서 말려도 해요
<Mittens> 주변에서 말리는데 말이 돼면 안해요..
<Mittens> 그리고 뭔가 얻어지는게 없는것 같으면 안해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 남의 말 들을 줄 아는 것도 중요한 거에요
<Mittens> 눼
<Mittens> 돈돼고 배워서 득돼는거를 주로 좋아해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 드라마는 안보지만 어디오북을 듣고 그것도 픽션은 안 듣고요, 실용적인? 책들
<Mittens> 뉍
<Mittens> 게임도 득되는게 있을것 같은데 딴거 할게 너무 많아서 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 할 게 많으신데 굳이 억지로 시간 내가면서까지 하실 필요는 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 걍 저는 이게 좋아서 하는 거거든요
<Mittens> 맞아요
<Mittens> 시간 관리를 잘 하시는분 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 시간관리를 잘한다기보단 걍 시간이 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 헤헤
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 17.10에서 그놈 데시 투 독 포크버전을 쓰는군요 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/new-ubuntu-dock-first-look?_utm_source=1-2-2
<bridgebot3> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 유니티랑 많이 비슷하네요
<bridgebot3> <draco> http://www.boannews.com/media/view.asp?idx=56332&kind=&sub_kind=
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-15
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ujuc_> hi,
<jason_KR> 위 "엘지서비스 랜섬 감염 뉴스"는 좀 충격적이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 충격적이긴 하지만, 국내 업체들이 이런 일을 좀 여럿 겪어봐야하지 않나 싶네요
<autowiz> 보안쪽으로는 정말 경각심을 좀 가져야 하지 말입니다 ㅜㅜ
<ujuc> :)
<Mittens> 앗.. 송중기의 말투!
<Mittens> 농담입니다.. *사라짐)
<autowiz> mittens 님 이 송혜교? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 혜교씨는 저의 말투가 아닐텐데요
<Mittens> 일단 전 영어를 잘합니다!
<Mittens> 송커플이 결혼해서 기쁨니다 <3
<autowiz> 송혜교보다 이쁘다는 말씀으로 들리는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 저야 제 여친이 세상에서 제일 이뻐 보입니다만 허허헛
<Mittens> 결혼하셔서 행복하시길 <3
<bridgebot3> <draco> http://m.hani.co.kr/arti/economy/economy_general/806827.html
<Mittens> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Mittens> 했던 얘기 또 하지만 정말 공짜 소프트웨어의 세계는 무궁무진하네요 너무 행복합니다
<Mittens> 지금은 어도비 플래시 대신 쓸수 있는걸 고르는 중이에요 쒼나요~
<Mittens> 고대디에서 도메인도 2년치 등록하고 조금씩 준비중입니다~
<ianychoi> 엘지도 랜섬이라니..
<Mittens> 드라코님 링크... 문제가 많네요 계란도. 오늘 계란 포칭하고 노른자로 홀랜데이스 쏘스 끼얹어 먹었는데.. 오가닉이고 프리레인지에 홀몬 프리로
<Mittens> 그래도 께림칙 할때가 있어요
<Mittens> 오늘 점심에 먹은거에요 여기다 손수 만든 홀랜데이스 쏘스 뿔렸구요 사진찍고 나서
<Mittens> http://imgur.com/Sr3jnsn
<Mittens> 맛없게 보여도 맛있어요, 누들은 안 익힌 호박누들
<Mittens> 조만간 계란도 안먹고 비건으로 갈듯.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 채소나 과일도 농약이라던가 GMO 라던가 해서 잘 먹어야 되더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<Mittens> 맞아요
<Mittens> non-GMO라고 표기된 상품이 많이 나와서 다행이에요
<Fr_Dae> Hi @here
<Fr_Dae> I'm the leader of a french translation team,we need your help to translat from english or french to good korean language a letter
<Fr_Dae> if you want help my team, please  https://pad.riseup.net/p/Korean_letter
<Mittens> Fr_Dae, I happen to have extensive experience with translation and interpreting professionally, but is this a paid job?
<Fr_Dae> $for 15 lign, sno paid sorry :D
<Fr_Dae> but if we have the contract, give me you bitcoin ID (on PM) and i give you some tips =)
<Fr_Dae> but actualy, the team don't have any credit
<Mittens> aww.. not a fan of cryptocurrency like bitcoins
<Mittens> I see
<Mittens> well good luck on your venture, sorry I doubt anyone's here who would be able to help you out.
<Fr_Dae> Mittens, if you don't like bitcoin, how did you want i send you paid ? :D
<Mittens> I will pm u
<Fr_Dae> if anybody can re-read and check the korean version, thanks a lot
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 보통 이런 곳에서 번역 도움 요청은 여기서는 좀 당연한 얘기인데요, paid는 없어요
<Mittens> 엇뜨 그런가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 어제 받으신 gimp, krita 등등 전부 무료로 다운로드 받으셔서 쓰시잖아요? 전부 다 누군가가 돈을 받지않고 그냥 만들어주는 거거든요
<Mittens> 전 잘못 찾아들어왔는줄 알았어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 것에 대한 봉사 차원에서, 보통 번역 작업은 자발적으로 해줍니다
<Mittens> 우와~
<ircCloud^Seony> 여기 뿐만 아니라 수많은 한국 커뮤니티들이 나서서 우분투 한글 번역작업을 하고 있어요
<Mittens> 0.0
<ircCloud^Seony> 번역도 일종의 오픈소스 커뮤니티에 기여하는 것으로 보거든요
<Mittens> 죄송해요, 잘못 얘기했네요, 그분한테 피엠으로 다시 얘기할께요
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아뇨 뭐 굳이 그러실 까지야...
<Mittens> 우엥 벌써 말했는데 ㅎㅎ
<Fr_Dae> ircCloud^Seony, can you speak english or french  ?
<Fr_Dae> speak / read =)
<ircCloud^Seony> speak english, but it's not my first language
<Fr_Dae> can you help me ? if you have some minutes ?
<Fr_Dae> and year, we don't want make money with this translat
<ircCloud^Seony> if it would take "some minutes", ok.
<Fr_Dae> have we name on credit it a great paid =)
<Fr_Dae> did you want the link again ?
<ircCloud^Seony> sory, i don't have time to do that if it takes long.   i have a job, and i'm not a student.  i don't need that credit, sorry.
<Fr_Dae> i have 15lign of text how need translation
<Fr_Dae> not more =)
<Fr_Dae> https://pad.riseup.net/p/Korean_letter
<Fr_Dae> see by yourself =)
<ircCloud^Seony> why don't you try to contact korean ubuntu community or any korean linux community instead of irc?
<Fr_Dae> sure ! have you a serveur ?
<Fr_Dae> i know only freenode and epiknet
<ircCloud^Seony> give me one sec.  let me give you a link for korean ubuntu user on facebook.
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.ko/
<Fr_Dae> thanks
<ircCloud^Seony> Fr_Dae: 15 lines?
<Fr_Dae> no sorry 8 ligne
<Fr_Dae> but 16 with english and french (same) version
<Fr_Dae> if you are in pad, please add a nickname on right
<ircCloud^Seony> if it's just 16 lines, then i can help you.  i thought it would have like hundreds lines
<jason_KR> 거 "https://pad.riseup.net/" 라는 툴 좋아보이네요. 참신함.
<Fr_Dae> for nickname and tchat
<Fr_Dae> 이네요. 참신함.
<Fr_Dae> oups sorry
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥 심플한 메모프로그램인데요, 구글닥스처럼 다른 사람이랑 동시에 편집이 가능해요
<jason_KR> 예, 그렇게 보여요. ^^
<Mittens> 우와 카인드하신 서니님...
<Fr_Dae> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2017/10/1489338680-pad.png
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 몇 줄 안된다길래... ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 제가 슬쩍 봤는데, 길진 않지만 매끄럽게 번역하려면 시간이 생각보다 걸리거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> Fr_Dae: i'm in.  can you please let me know where i'm supposed to start from?
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 괜찮아요. 적당히 말만 통하면 되니깐요...
<Mittens> 그렇군여!!!
<ircCloud^Seony> 전문번역이 필요하면 아예 전문번역회사에 요청했을 거에요
<Mittens> 아항~
<Mittens> 그래서 영어 번역도 수준이 그랬군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그렇긴한데, 사실 기술문서 보다보면 번역하기 참 애매한 문장들이 엄청 많아요...
<Mittens> 그렇죠
<Mittens> 복받으실거에여
<Fr_Dae> thanks all, if you want, i can you give a invite for the discord of omicron translator team (on discord ) on pm
<Fr_Dae> maybe you can we help a next time =)
<ircCloud^Seony> ok
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> Fr_Dae : @minwook <- I think he could help you
<Fr_Dae> thanks =)
<Fr_Dae> Hmm in irc ?
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> Well he is in slack usually,  but i can talk him.
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> Since it’s 1 AM in korea, so i think he will check this messages about after 7~8 hours
<Fr_Dae> no probleme
<Fr_Dae> Dae.anthony@gmail.com or Dae#5125 on discord , for the next time =)
<ircCloud^Seony> 1am이 아니라 pm 아닌가요
<Fr_Dae> good night (here 6h am GMT+1 )
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> good night :slightly_smiling_face:
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 아 제가 잘못 봤네요(…) 오후 1시네
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 지금 해외에 있어서 시간 좀 햇갈리네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 음 이미 나가셨을거 같은데(…)
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 이런…
<bridgebot3> <lz-reflpass> GoDamnit JaHanDang.....
<bridgebot3> <draco> 우분투 MATE랑 쿠분투랑 둘다 깔아봤는데...둘다 마음에 드네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 뭘 최종으로 쓸까나..
<bridgebot3> <draco> KDE5가 4때보다 많이 좋아졌군요. 4는 무슨 윈도우만큼 무거웠는데..
<bridgebot3> <draco> discover에서 검색 안되는거 말고는 버그도 아직 안보이고요
<bridgebot3> <draco> ...검색 안된다는 걸 1년도 전에 어떤 분이 투덜거린 걸 봤는데 아직도 안고쳤나..
<soyeomul> 비가 억수로 옵니다
<soyeomul> 다들 잘 지내셨는지요~
<soyeomul> 정규표현식 참 어렵더이다...
<soyeomul> 어서오세요 ~
<soyeomul> 저도 이만 갑니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-16
<bridgebot3> <draco> 굿모닝
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> 아하 글쿤요
<HolyKnight> 니어 오토마타가 엔딩이 여러개
<HolyKnight> 있는줄 몰랐네유
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 어제까지 쉬고 오늘 출근했는데 기분이 괜찮은 것을 보면 이 직장이 괜찮은 모양입니다.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> join ##vegan
<Mittens> woops wrong window
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비가 계속 내립니다..
<Mittens> 엇뜨
<Mittens> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 그래도 비가 와서 다행이지요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 소들이 좀 시원해지려나요
<Mittens> 소여물님
<Mittens> 오늘 제가 맛있게 먹은 건강 점심이에요
<Mittens> http://imgur.com/D9o8cEq
<Mittens> 별로인것처럼 보여도 참 맛있는데 플레이팅이 아직 서툴러요. 카메라 좋은거 도착하면 열심히 음식 찍어볼려고요.
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 미튼스님 안녕하세요 뭐좀 한다고 대화방 창을 몬밨네요
<soyeomul> 채식 좋아하시는거 인증샷인가바요~
<Mittens> 눼 저도 이것저것 하면서 대화방 들락거려요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 아뇨 제가 준비하는 커뮤니티 있잖아요 채식식사 제공하는
<soyeomul> 움~
<Mittens> 그거 준비하느라고 연습하는거에요 컴퓨타를 안해도 너무 안했어서요
<soyeomul> 저 채식 음식 직접 만드시는건가요
<Mittens> 그럼요
<soyeomul> 와
<ianychoi> 와.. 점심을 일찍 드시는군요. 전 구로가서 점심먹기 위해 출발....
<Mittens> 에이 엄청 간단해여
<soyeomul> 엇 최님 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> 최님 안녕하세요
<ianychoi> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<ianychoi> 최님이군요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 전 라면밖에 몬끄리는데...
<ianychoi> 스님 최님 라임있네요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 으하하하
<Mittens> 제가 음식을 몬하지는 않죠 한식포함
<Mittens> 동생은 요리사 자격증까지 있구요
<Mittens> 애니웨이 사진기 좋은거 오면 열심히 찍으려구요, 연구하고 연습해야죠 방 팔릴래믄.
<Mittens> 최님 맛점하세요
<ianychoi> 앗 넵! 즐거운 오후 되셔요~
<soyeomul> 합!
<Mittens> 헙~!
<ianychoi> 훕!!
<soyeomul> 조대원님께 이곳 대화방을 통해 감사드립니다..
<soyeomul> 인터넷에서 메일서버 소프트웨어 exim 을 검색하다가 발견한 문서가 한글 번역 문서인데..
<soyeomul> 굉장히 매끄럽게 번역이 잘 되어 있구요..
<soyeomul> 양도 거대합니다 280페이지 분량...
<soyeomul> pdf
<soyeomul> 잘 보겠습니다..
<soyeomul> 아직 오프에서 한번도 뵙진 못했지만..
<soyeomul> 정말 고마우신 분...
<Mittens> 뭔가 훌륭하신 분 같습니다..
<Mittens> 소여물님이 고맙우신 분이라 하시뉘..
<soyeomul> 예.
<soyeomul> 우리나라에서 한글을 사용하는 나라의 대한민국에서
<autowiz> 아스파라거스가 꽤 맛있더라구요
<soyeomul> email 기술에 관심을 가지는 분이 전무 한데...
<soyeomul> 엇 위즈님 꾸 벅
<soyeomul> 조대원님께서는.. 그것도 오픈소스 메일 소프트웨어.. exim 에 관하여 기술문서를 한글로 아주 자세히... 정확하게 매끄럽게 표현해뒀어요... 정말 쉽지 않은 일인데..
<autowiz> 소여물님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넵 위즈님!
<Mittens> 그런 방대한 작업을 신경써서 해주셨군요, 대단하십니다
<soyeomul> 280페이지면 책 한권입니다.. 게다가 기술 문서...
<Mittens> 위즈님 맞아요 맛나죠. 서양 요리의 기본 소스중의 하나인 홀렌데이즈 소스를 뿌려 먹으면 고소한 풍미가 만점입니다
<Mittens> 홀렌데이즈 소스는 싱싱한 계란 노른자를 베이스를 해서 만들거든요
<soyeomul> 미튼스님 위즈님 그리고 많은 분들... 저 일단 갑니다.. 소여물 주러요
<soyeomul> 좋은 시간 되세요~~~
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 제주도는 요즘 날씨 어떤가요? 비가 좀 오나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_JJ> 아니요
<razGon_JJ> 아주 맑아요.
<razGon_JJ> 저녁에는 헬스하러가야 겟습니다.
<autowiz> 제주도 물가가 한국평균보다는 좀 높지않나요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <draco> http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20170816104412
<bridgebot3> <draco> Gnome 20주년이군요
<soyeomul> 비가 참 오래도록 오고 있어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 날씨는 좀 시원하겠군요
<soyeomul> 며칠전부터 연속으로 계속 오고 있는데.. 18일까지 온다고 엄마가 얘길하더라구요
<soyeomul> 예.
<soyeomul> 좀 더위가 꺾였어요
<soyeomul> 엄니께선 야야 아들아 보일러 틀자 춥다
<soyeomul> 라고 이야길 종종 하시네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<autowiz> 네 서울도 간간히 선선할때가 있긴 합니다.
<soyeomul> 서울도 더위가 꺽였으면 정말 이젠 가을을 준비해야하나바요
<ircCloud^Seony> 하루종일 게임하고 있는데 시간 너무 잘가네요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 왜 일할 때는 시간이 안가는 걸까...
<soyeomul> 저도 그래요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 소여물 줄때 정말 시간이 천천히 흘러가더라구요
<soyeomul> 다 주고 나면 유후-
<bridgebot3> <draco> 추워지기 전에 보일러 고쳐야 하는데...
<autowiz> 그러게요 정말 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> 게임하다보면 시간 훅~ 지나가지요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 서아프리카 시에라리온 홍수/사태는 피해가 대단하더라고요, 참상 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_JJ> 제주물가는 좀 비쌉니다.
<razGon_JJ> 단, 삼다수 빼고요. 그건 싸요. 반값
<soyeomul> 이고 비가 억수로 퍼붓네여~
<razGon_JJ> 서울요?
<soyeomul> 울진이어요~~~
<soyeomul> 라즈곤님은 제주도에 거주하시나바요~
<Guest79401> 안녕하세요 오늘 처음으로 우분투를 사용하게 되었는데 궁금한 점이 있어 여쭤보고 싶은데요. CLI환경으로 우분투를 사용하고 싶은데, ctrl+alt+F1을 누르면 계속 [12809.000000] ACPI Error ~~ 로 시작하는 글자들이 계속 올라가기만 합니다. 혹시 어떻게 하는지 알 수 있을까요??
<jason_KR> 어휴~ 어디선가 저 밑에서부터의 오류인데... 설명을 못 드리니 제가 답답합니다.만/ 별 것 없는 첨 설치면 다시 설치하시는 것도 좋을 것 같아요.
<jason_KR> 저는 겪어 본 없는 경우...
<jason_KR> /
<Guest79401> 그럼 제가 윈도우 10이랑 우분투 둘다 사용하기 위해서 멀티부팅 환경을 만들었는데 이경우엔 윈도우 까지 다시 설치하는 것이 좋을까요??
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 그럴 필요는 없어보이네요
<ircCloud^Seony> acpi라는게, 일종의 전력관련된 하드웨어를 제어하는 장치거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아무래도 노트북, 특히 한국에서 만들어진 제품 같은데...
<Guest79401> 노트북은 아니고 데스크탑 환경입니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그래요? 그러시면, 혹시 apt-get dist-upgrade 해보셨어요?
<Guest79401> 제가 윈도우 설치할땐 좀 해봐서 잘 했는데, 우분투를 설치할때 잘 몰라서 자잘한 오류들이 많았습니다. 혹시 관련 있을까요?
<Guest79401> apt-get dist-upgrade는 안해봤는데 바로 해 보겠습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 제 생각에 설치상의 문제는 아닌 거 같구요, 메인보드의 부품이 호환되지 않는 드라이버 때문에 그런거 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 터미널 열여서 sudo로 저 명령어를 실행하시고, 다 끝나면 재부팅 한 번 해보세요.
<Guest79401> 네 감사합니다!
<jason_KR> seony; 몇 시?
<Guest79401> 재설치 후 재부팅 하였는데, 왼쪽 숫자가 0.00000 부터 다시시작한거 외에는 바뀌지 않았는데 재설치 해보는게 맞을까요??
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그렇다면 재설치 한 번 해보시구요, 사실 정확한 전체 메시지로 구글링을 해보는게 좋아요
<Guest79401> 이게 굉장히 빠른속도로 2~3가지 메시지가 올라가고 있어서 뭐라고 적혀있는지 정확히 알수가 없습니다...
<ircCloud^Seony> 터미널 여시고,  dmesg | tail 하시면 나올 겁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 잠시만요, 다시 드릴게요
<ircCloud^Seony> dmesg | grep -i acpi
<Guest79401> 감사합니다. dmesg | grep -i acpi 후 검색해본다음 재설치 해 보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 가끔 너무 빠른건 핸드폰 동영상으로 찍어서 천천히 돌려보면서 분석했던적도 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<jason_KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 대단한 열정 입니다. 반가워요.
<jason_KR> 당연히 비꼬는 글 아닙니다.
<autowiz> 네~ 재순님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> ^^
<autowiz> 저녁 먹고 오겠습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<Guest79401> 재설치후 다시 해봤는데 안되어서 다시 구글링 해본 결과 바이오스 업데이트해보라는 글이 있는데 바이오스 업데이트는 원래 좀 위험하다고 알고 있는데 해봐도 될까요?
<Guest79401> 바이오스 업데이트후 정상적으로 CLI환경에 들어갈 수 있었습니다. 도움주신분들 감사합니다!!
<jason_KR> 저는 추천합니다. 여기 IRC 까지 오셨다면 어느 정도 문제 해결 능력 또는 의지가 있다고 봅니다.
<jason_KR> 헐~ 벌써 했군요? 제 답이 늦었습니다만, 축하합니다.
<jason_KR> 참고로 BIOS판 번호 날짜를 기억했다가 따라 오는 후학들께 도움이 되도록, (우분투 포럼 등?) 어디에다라도 기록을 해놓으면 많이 도움이 되겠습니다.
<Guest79401> 네 알겠습니다!!
<jason_KR> ^^
<bridgebot3> <draco> 저도 오류를 우분투에서 어떻게든 고치려고 노력했는데...결국 바이오스 업데이트하니 해겶된적 있어요. 윈도에서는 정상이니 리눅스 문제인줄 오해
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 굿모닝
<autowiz> acpi 쪽관련해서 문제가 종종 있었드랬지요
<autowiz> 드라코님 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-17
<autowiz> 감자~ 자리있으면 도와줘~~  ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> char custom_int[3] = { 0 } ;
<autowiz> 이렇게 3바이트 길이의 공간에 실제 데이터는 unsigned int 가 들어가 있는 경우에 이걸 int 로 불러 들이는 방법이 뭐가 있을까?
<autowiz> unsigned int a = 0 ;
<autowiz> a += (unsigned char)custom_int[0] * 65536 ;
<autowiz> a += (unsigned char)custom_int[1] * 256 ;
<autowiz> a += (unsigned char)custom_int[2] * 1 ;
<autowiz> 혹은 memcpy ( &a , custom_int , 3 ) ;
<autowiz> 복사나 , 하나하나(한바이트씩) 계산 안하고 그냥 데이터를 바로 읽어 들이는 방법은 없을려나? ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 제 우분투 서버 접속하면 이런 메시지가 나오는데, 뭔 뜻일까요. >Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2019.
<autowiz> a = (    (unsigned int) * (unsigned int *) custom_int     )    %    (256 ^ 3)  ;
<autowiz> (일단 Little Endian 문제는 나중에 생각하고 ㅠㅠ )
<autowiz> 드 라 코 님 하드웨어는 어떤거 사용하시고 계신건가요?
<bridgebot3> <draco> 그냥 인텔 D525MW Essential (아톰 박혀 나오는 메인보드)를 미니 케이스에 넣어서 방구석에 던져놓은 서버입니다.
<autowiz> 일단 선듯 보기에는 하드웨어부품 들에 대한 리눅스 지원 같은거 같습니다.
<autowiz> https://askubuntu.com/questions/248914/what-is-hardware-enablement-hwe
<autowiz> 커널에 기본드라이버 지원같은게 빠질 수 있다는얘기같은데요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 우분투 10년 쓰는동안 처음보는 메시지인듯요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이제서야 비로소 볼 수 있게 된거지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 혹시 드라코님 배포판 버젼이 어떻게 되시나요?
<bridgebot3> <draco> 우분투 14.04라서 어차피 19.04에 지원 끝나는거긴 할텐데....음...그전에 16.04나 18.04로 업글하면 되겠죠 뭐...
<bridgebot3> <draco> 14.04입니다
<autowiz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1404_HWE_EOL
<autowiz> 여기에 적혀있는 내용인거 같습니다. 저도 처음봤네요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 오호...어째튼 16.04로 업글하면 되나 보군요. 그리고 서버라서 그래픽관련은 딱히 필요없구요.
<bridgebot3> <draco> 감사합니다.
<bridgebot3> <draco> PHP5.x 때문에 14.04로 머물러 있는데...이제 결단을 내려야 할 때인가 봐요
<autowiz> 비상용으로 부티용 USB 몇개를 가지고 다니는데 그중에 하나는 12인가 14가 아직 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 업글 좀 해야할때가 됐나봅니다.
<bridgebot3> <draco> 워드프레스 자체는 PHP7도 상관없는데, 플러그인 2개가 호환 안되고, 제가 만든 라이브러리도 갱신해야 하고..T_T
<autowiz> 막 나왔을때는 몰라도 좀 지나면 판올림 하는게 맞을거같습니다.
<bridgebot3> <draco> 귀찮은 일이네요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 네...원래 서버는 LTS나오고 1년 뒤에 업글하면 딱 안정적이고 좋은데..그놈의 PHP5땜에 못했죠..T_T
<autowiz> 티도 안나게 귀찮은 일이 되기는 합니다 ㅜㅜ  그런데 어떻게 생각해보면 그냥 14.04 계속 써도 문제는 없는거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 서_니 님이 들으시면 업데이트 안된다고 , 그렇게 쓰면 안된다고 하실거 같긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 제가 오랫만에 쿠분투 써보다가 맘에 들어서 어제 다른데서 주절거렸더니 어떤분이 '쿠분투 서버'는 없냐고 물어서....-_- 설명하느라 애먹었어요.
<autowiz> 서버는 그냥 우분투 서버로 쓰면 되는거겠지요?
<bridgebot3> <draco> 글쵸 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <draco> KDE나 Gnome이 데스크탑 환경이라...서버는 관련없으니까요.
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요?
<bridgebot3> <draco> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot3> <studioego> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Mittens> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-18
<razGon_JJ> 모닝요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-13
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 9월달 우분투 세미나 가기전까지 할일이 많네여
<soyeomul> 우사 거름 꺼내기 뒷다리 부러진 송아지 완치
<soyeomul> 8월말 거세 5두 출하
<soyeomul> 신축사 철판 걷어내기
<soyeomul> 우사 바닥 비닐 및 사료포대 정리
<soyeomul> 데비안 BTS 번역 마무리
<soyeomul> 헥헥
<soyeomul> 낮엔 소 돌보고 밤에는 번역을 해야하나 밤에는 피곤애 그냥 쓰러쟈 자내여 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 하루하루 그냥 부지런히 할께요
<soyeomul> 오늘도 날 더운데 피서잘하시구여 존 하루요~~~
<autowiz_> 아이고 더운여름에 너무 고생이 많으십니다.
<autowiz_> 하시고자 하는질 다 잘 되었으면 좋겠네요 ^^
<autowiz_> 하는일
<soyeomul> 우분투에서 이맥스로 접속했습니다 잠시 작업좀 하고 있을께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 이멕스는 참 대단한거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<rhheo> 이멕스 쵝오!
<soyeomul> 아이고 옥토위즈님 허련님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 잠시 소자료 정리좀 했네요 친구 가게가 바닷가에 있는데 쉼터로 쓰입니다
<soyeomul> 가끔 여기서 콤푸타로 소자료 정리하고서 우사로 가곤합니다
<soyeomul> 팥빙수 먹으면서요
<soyeomul> 다들 더위 잘 피하시는지 몰건네여
<soyeomul> 다시 작업하러...
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 정말 어떤날은 더위먹을거같은 날이 며칠있기는 했었습니다 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 오늘은 조금 평소여름 같은 날씨네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 저번주만 해도 정말 더웠죠…
<rhheo> 전 건물 에어컨이 너무 추워서 밖에 가끔 나가서 아 따뜻해 하는데. 밖에서 일하시는 분들은 정말 곤혹이겠네요. 이제 좀 나아지겠죠.
<rhheo> 아, 근데 제 이름을 어떻게 아신거죠?
<rhheo> 한글자 더 있긴 한데. 신기하네요.
<soyeomul> 아 허련님 그냥 알파벳을 보고서 상상했네여 공식 함자를 여쭤봐도 실례가 안되겠는지요 전 황병희입니다
<soyeomul> 구석기님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아따 날 참 덥네요 이제부터 여기 바닷가 쉼터도 슬슬 땀이 나기 시작하네요
<soyeomul> 오래는 못 있을거 같아요
<soyeomul> 좀 이따 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 어 회장님도 잠시 다녀가셨네요
<soyeomul> 그럼 이만 먼저 퇴장할께요;;;
<soyeomul> 모두 존 저녁 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<rhheo> 병희님 상상력 굿이네요!
<rhheo> 허련호라고 합니다. 영문 이니셜이라서 rhheo이구요. 소도 키우는 것 대단하십니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-14
<ahoops> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 아훕스님~
<ahoops> 오랜만에요 ㅎㅎ~
<autowiz> 네 꽤 오랜만이네요 ㅎㅎ   사시는곳은 평안하신지요?
<ahoops> 그러게요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 네 평안합니다..
<ahoops> 평안한 수렵채취생활..중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 거의 4달정도 산에서 공부좀하고 이제 농사짓기 시작했어요.
<ahoops> 한국이랑 환경이 많이 달라서요 산에서 좀 살았었네요.
<autowiz> 한국에서도 농사 지을려면 몇번씩 실패도 하고 그렇게 배우면서 한다는데
<autowiz> 기후가 달라서 많이 더 힘드시겠어요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops> 싸고 일몰나오고 전기들어오고 LTE 터지고 산에서 내려오는 물있는곳 찾는데 딱 반년걸리네요.
<ahoops> 작년에도 땅을 좀 샀었는데 이번에도 땅샀어요!!
<ahoops> 땅값은 싸서요 자랑질은 아니니까 오해하지마세요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 5년후엔 섬도 하나 사셔야지요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아훕스아일랜드~
<ahoops> 사실 그게 꿈이긴해요
<ahoops> 근데 현실가능성은 없겠죠 ㅠ
<autowiz> 저도 하나 사고싶습니다~ ^^
<ahoops> 맨날 풀베고 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 땅파서 마 심고 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 진짜 농부가 되어가는중이네요.
<autowiz> 자연을 벗삼아 사는 삶이 군요 ㅎㅎ 그래도 LTE 가 되면 좋을것도 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네 인터넷 잘터져서 행복해요..
<ahoops> 근데 요즘 와이프랑 따로 사니까 좀 불편한것도 있네요. 밥도 챙겨먹어야하구요.
<ahoops> 저는 괜찮은데 개랑 고양이때문에 에휴
<autowiz> 아이고 따로 지내시는군요 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops> 맨날 주는밥만 먹고 살다가 밥주면서 살아야하니 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 나중에는 같이 올라 오시나요?
<ahoops> 네 와이프는 거의 매일와서 먹을거 주고가요.
<ahoops> 보라카이에서 30분거리에요.
<autowiz> 차로 30분인거지요? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네네 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 왠지 배는 아니실거같고
<ahoops> 이번기회에 와이프 운전가르켜서 그건좋네요.
<ahoops> 제가 운전하면 15분 와이프는 30분거리에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 멀진않아요.
<autowiz> 차이가 많이 나는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 악셀밟으면 저한테 혼나죠 ㅋ
<ahoops> 농사지을거리는 많은데 제일 쉬운것부터 해볼라구요.
<ahoops> 고민고민해서 선택한게 마 농사짓기로했어요.
<autowiz> 농사 10년20년 지으시던 분들도 가끔 잘 안되고 그럴때도 있는거보면 참 농사짓는게 어려운거 같습니다 ㅜㅜ
<ahoops> 영어로는 purple yam, 한국어로는 자색마, 필리핀어로는 ube
<ahoops> 네 예외상황이 은근히 많아서요..쉽지는 않은것같아요.
<ahoops> 돈벌긴 힘들것같구요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 제가 먹을 먹거리라도 올해는 해결을 해볼라구요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 여자친구가 귀농 스쿨 을 몇달이던가 1년이던가 갈려고 했었는데
<autowiz> 뭐 결론적으로 가지는 않았습니다만 암튼 그때 자료 조사하다보니
<autowiz> 귀농할때 조심해야 되는게, 첫해에 딱 뭐 몇천 투자해서 몇백 수익 나올거라고 생각하면 안된다고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 농사의 기초를 배우고 하는데 몇년은 걸릴 수 있다고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 그때까진 그냥 배우는 마음으로~ ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네..쉬운건 확실히 아닌것같아요.
<ahoops> 제가 하루에 마 200개 심고있는데요.
<ahoops> 육체적으로? 힘들고 귀찮아요;;
<autowiz> 땅이 좀 넓긴 넓은거 같습니다 200개씩 며칠째 심고 계시는거면 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 근데 크는거보면 완전 힘이나요.
<ahoops> 작년에 산 땅은 좀 큰데요.
<ahoops> 올해 산땅은 1500평에요.
<ahoops> 크진 않구 집지을 생각이 더 커요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 네 땅에 심고 이리저리 손가다보면 그 조그마하던게 쑥쑥 자라나는거보면 신기한거 같습니다.
<ahoops> 싹 나오는거 보면 행복해요 돈은 안되는데;;
<ahoops> 직원한놈있었는데 힘들다구 도망가구 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 현지인 이었겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요오늘도 출근도장 찍습니다
<autowiz> 소여물님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 참 로그통해 허련님 함자 봣습니다 허련님 앞으로 잘 부탁드려요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 엇위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 에... 그 므냐 콤푸타에서 한글 관련 일에 애써주시는 분들 보면 참 고맙더라구요
<soyeomul> 신정식님 최환진님 그리고 최근에 그놈 개발자되신 성대현님
<soyeomul> 정말 정말 눈물나도록 감사드립니다
<soyeomul> 오프에선 한번도 뵙디 못햇지만요 고마워요
<soyeomul> 아 그냥 넋두리하고 갑니다 백암온천이어서요
<soyeomul> 오후애 다시 뵐께요
<soyeomul> 뵐께요꾸벅
<ahoops> 소여물님도 저랑 같은 과?인가요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 개인적으로 저분 연세가 궁금해요;;
<autowiz> 소여물님 우사 몇동 꾸리고 계시더라구요
<ahoops> 네..
<autowiz> 나중에 한번 쿼리 해보시지요 ㅎㅎ
<rhheo> 봐주셔서 감사합니다. 잘부탁드립니다. 농업과 축업이라니 어려울 일 하십니다. 자연재해나 병해 없이 잘 되시면 좋겠네요.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅 우분투 이맥스에서 접속했습니다;
<soyeomul> 소자료 좀 정리하고 있을께요~
<autowiz> 순간 대중소 할때 소 자료 인줄 알았네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 정리하다가 오늘 설사 예방백신 접종 하는날인데 이따 저녁에 해야것어요
<soyeomul> 생략된말: 깜빡하고
<soyeomul> 어 포럼 안열리네여
<soyeomul> sql 에러라고 파여폭스가 알려주네요
<autowiz> 문법에러거나 디비서버 다운일 가능성이 높겠네요
<soyeomul> 넹넹
<soyeomul> 간혹 보이더라구요
<soyeomul> 소자료 정리한후 이맥스 데블 메일링 훓어보는데
<soyeomul> 장님 개발자 TV라만 씨가 또 메일을 보냈네요
<soyeomul> 보이지 않는데 이맥스로 뭔가 개발일을 하나보더라구요
<soyeomul> 장님인데 어마무시한 구글에서 일하고 있다는...
<autowiz> 잠깐 글을 봤었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 미국에서는 몸이 불편한 분들도 웹사이트를 이용할 수 있도록 만드는 표준이 있다고 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 오
<autowiz> 그래서 구글에서 그런거 개발하는데 있다고 들었습니다.
<soyeomul> 이야...
<soyeomul> 멀쩡한 두둔 두손 쓰도 쉽지 않은데... 정말 대단합니다 라만씨...
<autowiz> 제 생각에는 적접 코딩하는거보다는 만들어진 사이트를 같이 써보고 조언을 하고 아이디어를 내고 그런부분이 더 크지 않을까 생각합니다만
<autowiz> 뭐 아무튼 되게 대단하신 분입니다.
<soyeomul> 아하..
<soyeomul> 넵 그런거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아니 그 메일에 답장은 직접 쓰는거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 보니깐 인용부분이 쫌 난해한 위치에 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 이사람 뭐지 이렇게 생각했는데..
<soyeomul> 헤더를 보니깐 구글에서 늘 메시지를 보내더라는...
<soyeomul> 장님이란것도 최근에 알았어요
<autowiz> 국제적으로 노시는 소여물님도 너무 대단해 보이십니다 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아녀 전 그냥
<soyeomul> 영어 공부 하려고..
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 일던 던집니다 그러면 이제 답장이 오면 그런식으로 공부합니다
<soyeomul> 번역할때 도움 되더라구요
<soyeomul> 에공 전 설사 백신 접종하러 가야것어요
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 네~ 말은 잘 해주더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 수고하셔요~~
<soyeomul> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-15
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 그놈 에볼루션을 우분투에서 테스트 해봤는데요
<soyeomul> 수년전에 포럼 자유게시판에 알려진 제목란/보내는이란 과 본문과의 인코딩이 일치하지 않는점이 고쳐진것을 확인했습니다.
<soyeomul> 데비안 제시 에볼루션은 아직 그게 안고쳐졌구요
<soyeomul> 우분투 18.04 (데비안: buster/sid) 에서의 에볼루션은 그게 고쳐졌더라구요
<soyeomul> 엇 허련님 일본에서 근무하시는군요,,,
<soyeomul> 헌데... 에볼루션을 테스트하는 과정에서 문제점을 하나 발견했어요
<soyeomul> 허련님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul> 제목/보내는이 란에 적는 한글은 나비와 잘 맞습니다. 헌데 메시지 본문에 한글로 글을 적을때는 나비와 궁합이 안맞는지 한글을 연속으로 치면 앞뒤 순서가 뒤죽박죽 되는 현상이 나타나더라구요
<soyeomul> 예전에 구글 크롬에서 비슷한 현상을 경험했었는데... 그래서 한글자 칠때마다 오른쪽방향키(Right) 를 쳐서 한글의 앞뒤 순서가 바뀌는걸 방지하는 임시적 방법이 있음을 알게되었으나...
<soyeomul> 많은 량의 한글을 내리적을때는 정말 비효율적이더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 에볼루션에 본문 메시지를 적을시엔 이맥스나 다른 편집기에서 글을 다 적어서 에볼루션쪽으로 복사/붙여넣기를 하는게 정신건강상 좋더라구요
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 에볼루션의 문제인지 아님 한글입력기 나비의 문제인지는 아직 잘 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 곁가지로 우분투에서 천둥새로 테스트를 해봤는데...
<soyeomul> 천둥새에선 메시지 본문에 한글을 연속으로 내리적어가도 한글 음절의 앞뒤 순서가 뒤죽박죽 되는현상이 안생기네요
<soyeomul> 에볼루션보다 천둥새를 일단 추천합니다 아... 결론은 천둥새로 가는거 같네요
<rhheo> emacs는 daemon모드로 돌려도 irc는 재 접속되는 군요. 황병희님 안녕하세요. 항상 챙겨주셔서 감사합니다.
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 허련님 안녕하세요~
<rhheo> :)
<soyeomul> 아 데몬 모드는 잘 몰라서요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 잠시동안 소자료 정리하면서 그놈 패키지중에 에볼루션을 테스트 했었는데요
<soyeomul> 에볼루션이 메시지 본문에서 한글 입력시에 문제가 있음을 발견하고 지웠어요 테스트 끝나고요
<rhheo> emacs --daemon 으로 실행해 두면 나중에 emacsclient -t 나 emacsclient -c 접속해서 사용하는 기능이 있더라고요. 작업하던 것이 그대로 유지되어서 편해요.
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 허려님 프로 같아요
<soyeomul> 전 그런거 모르고 무서워서 못할거 같아요
<rhheo> ^^: 프로 흉내만 내요.
<rhheo> 좀 매니악이라서 안하셔 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 첨에 접속 주소가 ipv6 로 나와서 왠지 모를 프로의 향기가 느껴졌었어요 허련님
<soyeomul> 며칠전에요
<soyeomul> 회사에서 혹시 네트웤쪽에서 근무하시나요 이런거 여쭤봐도 되는지요
<rhheo> 저두 그걸 봤는데 플러그인이 디폴트로 그렇게 된 거예요. 저도 잘 몰라요.
<rhheo> 그냥 개발 노예용 ^^
<soyeomul> 하여간 멋있어 보였어요 아얄씨 접속주소가요~
<rhheo> ^^ 그럼 계속 v6로
<soyeomul> 넨넨 v6 가 아무래도 멋쪄보입니다
<soyeomul> 한국에선 v6 구경하기가 진짜 어려워서요
<soyeomul> 아따 우분투가 마니 바꼈는지 ifconfig 명령어도 커맨드 낫 파운드라네여
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 소자료나 더 정리하러 갑니다~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 급한 일이 생겨서 한국 잠시 방문하게 됐는데, 한국이 덥다니까 걱정되네요
<Seony> 제가 사는 곳은 요즘 선풍기를 안틀고 있어도 될 정도로 시원하다보니...
<soyeomul> 음 한국 덥습니다
<Seony> 9월 말까지 있을 건데, 그래도 덥겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 서울 어제 37도 라고 집사람이 알려주던데.. 노출된 살이 따갑다고 하더라구요
<Seony> 헐 37도라...
<soyeomul> 글쎄요 9월달엔 좀 기온이 내려가지 않을까요?
<soyeomul> 8월말까지만 전 봅니다 말복지나면요
<soyeomul> 좀 시원해질거라 기대해보는데.. 그때가바야...
<Seony> 음 그렇군요.  암튼 걱정되네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 하와이는 기온이 몇도쯤 되나요
<Seony> 대충 25도쯤 합니다
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 머찌네염
<Seony> 바람도 많이 불고 공기도 습하지 않아서 아주 쾌적하고 시원하죠
<soyeomul> 부럽네요
<Seony> 4계절이 있따는게 딱히 좋은게 아니라는걸 여기서 많이 실감하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 농촌에선 또 다르게 생각되더라구요
<soyeomul> 벼가 익어야해서...
<soyeomul> 뜨거운 여름도 그냥 버티는정도
<soyeomul> 그보다 써니님 9월 세미나도 참석하시는지요..
<soyeomul> 9월 15일 아남타워빌딩 7층 (강남)
<soyeomul> 아이고 마 전 그냥 데비안 개발자 회의 후기만 듣고서 가족품으로 갈거 같아요
<soyeomul> 시원한 맥주나 마셔야것어요~
<soyeomul> 합!
<Seony> 아뇨 아마 세미나 갈 시간은 안될 거에요
<soyeomul> 넨넨
<soyeomul> 그 므더라 스타워즈 보면 먼곳에 있는 제다이도 영상으로 회의장에 있는것처럼 해서
<soyeomul> 서로 원격회의를 하던데
<soyeomul> 마따 홀로그램
<soyeomul> 이 홀로그램이 어서 일상에서도 사용할 수 있게되면 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 그럼 하와이에 있는 서니님과 일본의 허련님 등 외국에 있는 분들과 한국에 있는 분들과 다다다
<soyeomul> 회의나 세미나를 할 수 있으니 말이어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그 장면 머찌더라구욤
<soyeomul> 홀로그램 원격 회의 장면
<soyeomul> 하여간 써니님의 한국 나들이 포쓰가 함께하길 바래요~
<soyeomul> 냥~
<Seony> 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<rhheo> 하와이 부럽습니다. 오하후하고 빅 아일랜드 가서 기후가 워낙 좋아서 건강해져서 왔네요. 이런 곳이 있구나 싶었습니다. 일본이 하와이를 그렇게 탐을 냈더랬죠.
<Seony> 일본사람들이 좀 많긴 하죠
<rhheo> 넵 일본 버블 땐 그냥 심심하면 가는 곳이 하와이였을 정도로 많이들 가고 아직도 많이들 가더라고요. 울 마눌님도 매년 하와이 여행자. 결혼 전 호놀룰루 마라톤 매년 참고 했었다는...
<rhheo> ㅊ마가
<rhheo> 참가
<rhheo> 근데 제작년 갔을 땐 한국 중국 사람들이 눈에 띄게 늘었던 것 같네요.
<soyeomul> 와 하와이 이야기로 꽃을 피우고 있네여
<soyeomul> 전 데비안 BTS 웹페이중에 request@bugs.debian.org 로 정보 요청하기편을 보고 잇는데요
<soyeomul> 뭔가 안먹히는 명령어가 있어서 debian-user 에 질문을 던졌는데 아직 답장이 없어요
<soyeomul> https://www.debian.org/Bugs/server-request.en.html 여기 있는 명령어중에 `send-unmatched' 라는 명령어요
<soyeomul> 이메일로 명령어 그대로 기재해서 보냈는데... 답장이 "알수없는 명령어입니다" 라네요
<soyeomul> https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2018/08/msg00711.html 도와주시어요
<soyeomul> 우분투에서도 테스트 가능합니다
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 기술 문서라서 동작 하나하나 다 테스트를 해보고서 한글로 옮기려합니다
<soyeomul> 빡시네여
<soyeomul> 우어어어
<rhheo> 전 답장 차체가 안오네요
<rhheo> 왔네요.
<rhheo> > send-unmatched
<rhheo> This BTS function is currently disabled, sorry.
<rhheo>  
<rhheo> >
<rhheo> End of message, stopping processing here.
<rhheo>  
<rhheo>  
<soyeomul> 아아아
<soyeomul> 해당 명령어가 현재 막혀있다는 뜻인거 같네요
<soyeomul> 허련님 확인해주셔서 감사드립니다
<rhheo> 그런가 보네요
<rhheo> ( o o)b
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 이제 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 허련님 써니님 그리고 나머지분들 모두다 존 광복절 되시어요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<rhheo> 소키우시랴 번역하시랴 바쁘시네요.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-16
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<rhheo> 존 아침이네요.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 몇몇 분들 아시겠지만, 급한 일이 생겨서 잠시 한국 들어가게 됐는데 역시나 인터넷 쓰는게 가장 큰 고민이군요...
<autowiz> 아이고 나쁜일은 아니어야 할텐데요 ㅜㅜ  인터넷은 편의점 Usim 사는방법이랑
<autowiz> 국내용 도시락 정도일려나요
<Seony> 요즘은 그래도usim만 사면 아무 폰이나 전화는 다 되나봐요?
<autowiz> LG 에서는 편의점 요금제 랄까요 그런게 나와서 싸게 몇기가 쓸 수 있더라구요
<Seony> 전화도 되는 거죠?
<Seony> 음... 폰은 언락해놨는데, 이게 백업해놓고 지웠다가 다시 복원하는 식으로 진행되는거라 좀 많이 귀찮군요...
<autowiz> 아이폰은 그렇게 해야 되나요? ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 우리 챗방에 남는 폰 가지고 계시는분 없으실려나요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> https://gs25.uplussave.com/gs/prod/prodIntro.mhp
<autowiz> 일단 gs25 요금제는 3만원 이군요. 서니님 이번에 오시면 일정이 며칠이나 되실거 같은세요?
<autowiz> 데이터를 많이 쓰시면 또 다른방법을 찾아봐야 할지도 모르겠네요
<autowiz> https://www.ticketmonster.co.kr/deal/974496118?keyword=%ED%95%9C%EA%B5%AD+%EC%99%80%EC%9D%B4%ED%8C%8C%EC%9D%B4&reason=er&etype=nm&useArtistchaiRegion=Y
<autowiz> 30일 10기가 2.2만원
<Seony> 결국 라즈곤님한테 도움 요청했어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그 뭐라고 하죠? 에그인가... 빌려주신다네요
<rhheo> 에그 받데리 운영 조심하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 휴대용 배터리 같은게 하나 있어야겠군요...
<rhheo> :) 하나 있으면 든든하죠.
<autowiz> 예전에 장거리고속버스에서 좌석마다  USB  충전포트가 있는걸 종종 봤는데
<autowiz> 요즘은 빨간버스 ( 서울 경기도 광역버스 ) 에서도 종종 보이긴 하더라구요 . 다만 버스비가 좀 비싸긴해서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<rhheo> url 저렇게 긴 걸 보니 예전에 PHP의 세션 ID를 URL에 붙였던 방식이 생각나네요. 세션 ID만 알면 아무나 그 유저의 세션을 뺏을 수 있는... ㅎㅎ SEO라든지 아무도 신경을 안쓴다는~~
<autowiz> 예전에는 그랬는데 요즘은 그래도 많이 개선되지 않았을까요? ㅎㅎ     으음 이제부터 저 탈탈 털리는건가요 ㅜㅜ
<rhheo> PHP 는 문제가 없죠. 어떻게 쓰느냐가. ㅎㅎ SEO도 요즘 검색엔진 머리가 너무 좋아서 알아서 해주긴 해주는 것 같더라고요.
<autowiz> seo 보니까 서태지가 생각나는군요 ㅜㅜ   아아 이제 은퇴 해야 하는걸까요 ㅜㅜ
<rhheo> 0.0) 제가 뭔가 잘못했군요. ㅠ,.ㅠ
<autowiz> 아닙니다 제가 그냥 몰랐던 거지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 울진엔 비가 억수로 퍼붓습니다
<soyeomul> 뭐랄까 오늘 말복 지나면 본격 가을 분위기가 올거 같아요 울진요
<soyeomul> 서울은 아직 멀엇네요 다음두까지도 계속 33-35도
<soyeomul> 같은 한국인데 서울 울진이 이렇게 온도가 차이 나다뇨
<soyeomul> 소 키우다보니 모르는게 약이다라는 속담 생각나네요
<soyeomul> 미래의 걱정은 접어두고 오직 현재에만 열심히 하자로 생각을 바꾸엇어요
<soyeomul> 열심히 소 돌보다보면 좋아지거찌하고 걸어갑니다
<soyeomul> 아 근데 포럼은 좀 길어지네여
<soyeomul> forum.ubuntu-kr.org
<soyeomul> 폰으로만 접속하면 갠시리 말이 속사포로 5ㅗㄷ아집니다 언제 접속이 끊길줄 모르니
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 말복이라 오늘은 친구들과 삼계탕 보신탕(개) 하기로 해써요 저녁에요 10명과 함께 합니다
<soyeomul> 다들 말복 잘 보내셔요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 동해안은 비가 아주 많이 온다더라구요
<rhheo> 보신탕 오랜만에 들어 보네요.
<rhheo> 한국은 비가 오면 시원한데 동경은 여름에 비가 오면 습도가 올라서 사우나 상태가...
<rhheo> 비온 날은 나가면 체온 유지와 피부에 수분 보충이 됩니다.
<soyeomul_chromeo>  한글
<soyeomul^chrome> 안녕하세요 크롬os  에서 접속했네여
<soyeomul^chrome> 어제 우분투 18.04 에서 에볼루션 테스트 후  apt-get 으로 지웠는데 우짜다보이꺼네 그놈세션도 같이 지워졌더라구요
<soyeomul^chrome> 로그아웃후 다시 로그인하려니 로그인이 안되어서 다시 깔고 있어요 우분투 18.04 를요
<soyeomul^chrome> 바닷가 친구 가게에 와서 작업중인데.. 바람이 부는게 춥습니다
<rhheo> 진정한 유비쿼터스시네요.
<soyeomul^chrome> 엇
<soyeomul^chrome> 허련님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^chrome> 유비쿼터스가 몬가요
<rhheo> ;; 자주 나오는 단어 아닌가요?  어디에서도 컴퓨팅을 한다. 이런 뜻이라네요.
<soyeomul^chrome> 아하!
<soyeomul^chrome> 마자여 제가 안드로이드폰이 무제한인데여 데이타요 그게 인터넷접속할때 도와주거등요
<soyeomul^chrome> 폰 크롬북 둘다 그 안드로이드폰통해서
<soyeomul^chrome> 인터넷접속하고 있어요
<rhheo> 글쿤요. 예전에는 컴터할려면 문따고 랩실 들어가야 했는데 어느 듯 이미 현실이 되어 있네요.
<soyeomul^chrome> 아 추가설명 감사합니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 근데 크롬북 글꼴 조으네요
<soyeomul^chrome> 조아여 아아아
<rhheo> 크롬북이면 크롬 브라우져가 메인인건가요? 실제로 본적이 없네요.
<soyeomul^chrome> 아 넵 허련님
<soyeomul^chrome> 크롬북엔 크롬브라우저 딸랑 하나밖에 없어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 그래서 하루종일 인터넷 검색밖에 못합니다
<soyeomul^chrome> ㅠㅠ
<rhheo> T,.T
<rhheo> 너무 하네요.
<rhheo> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^chrome> 참 유튜브로 시간떼우기 정말 조아여
<soyeomul^chrome> 그러나!
<soyeomul^chrome> 개발자 모드 켜면 그곳에 우분투/데비안 설치 할 수 있어요
<rhheo> 음... 패키지 호환 모드 그런건가요?
<rhheo> 아니면 듀얼 부트
<soyeomul^chrome> 글쎄요
<soyeomul^chrome> 제가 그까진
<soyeomul^chrome> 대게 신박한 몬가가 있는거 같아요
<soyeomul^chrome> 우분투나 데비안 깔면 그 커널이 크롬os  커널이랑 동일한거 까지 확인했어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 최근에요
<soyeomul^chrome> 업타임이 똑같더라구요
<soyeomul^chrome> 크롬북 업타임이 곧 우분투 업타임
<rhheo> crouton?
<soyeomul^chrome> 넵!
<soyeomul^chrome> 안그래도 방금 옆탭에서 우분투 설치 걸어놧는데 방금  core  설치 끝났어요
<rhheo> 싱기방기네요
<rhheo> 잠깐 일 집중 모드.
<soyeomul^chrome> 에... 한글 글꼴부터 설치하고 우분투 그놈 데스크탑 다시 깔아야겠어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 넵 허련님
<autowiz> 크로미엄 OS 처음 나올때 재미삼아 설치해봤었는데 , 브라우저랑 정말 몇가지 밖에 안되긴 해도 , 워드라던가 그런것들도점점  브라우저상에서 돌아가고 있으니까
<soyeomul^chrome> 저도 우분투 작업좀
<soyeomul^chrome> 엇 위즈님 꾸벅
<autowiz> 괜찮을것도 같습니다. 아직은 좀 불편하긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 네 소여물님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 저도 잠시 우분투 설정좀 할께요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 꾸벅
<rhheo> 하긴 개발 이외에 메일이고 워드고 맵이고 전부 브라우저이긴 해요.
<soyeomul^chrome> 탭으로 왔다갔다 하니깐 작업편하네여 대화도 할 수 있고
<autowiz> PaaS , Virtual Desktop 등까지 치면 웹브라우져면 끝이지요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^chrome> 나비 까는중이어요...
<soyeomul^chrome> 파스가 클라우드 맞나여
<soyeomul^chrome> 오
<soyeomul^chrome> 회장님 입장하셨네요 어서오세요
<soyeomul^chrome> 옆탭에선 지금 그놈쉘 설치 걸어놧어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 열나게 내려받는중 패키지들
<soyeomul^chrome> 우분투에선  imhangul-* 패키지가 안보이네요
<soyeomul^chrome> 사실 그거 접때도 안깔았는데 한글입력이 되더라구요 우분투에서요
<soyeomul^chrome> 하지만 데비안에선 임한글패키지을 깔아줘야 나비에서 한글 입력이 되었구요
<autowiz> 네. 저도 잘 모릅니다만ㅜㅜ PaaS 가 클라우드상에 올라가 있는거 맞습니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^chrome> 아 위즈님 아녀요 그냥 클라우드는 모든게 싱기해서요 함 던져봤슴니다
<youngbin_> 봇 닉네임 등록한다고 잠시 들어왔습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 아 넵 회장님
<soyeomul^chrome> 웹irc  접속할때 오늘 팁 하나 알았어요
<soyeomul^chrome> nickname 과  username 이 두가지로 구분되더라구요
<soyeomul^chrome> 인증할땐 username 으로 인증하고 그러면 닉네임은 뭐든지 바꿔서 쓸 수 있는
<soyeomul^chrome> 그냥 신기해서 적어봤어요
<youngbin_> 그렇게 구분이 되는군요
<soyeomul^chrome> 넹 전 닉섭에 soyeomul 을 등록했구요
<soyeomul^chrome> 인증만 하면 닉네임을 소여물-크롬 소여물-우분투 등등
<soyeomul^chrome> 뭐... 하여간
<soyeomul^chrome> 아이스크림이나 먹을께요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^chrome> 아따 그놈쉘 설치 오래걸리네여
<soyeomul^chrome> 참 회장님 계실때 질문 하나 해볼께요
<soyeomul^chrome> soyeomul@gmail.com 그리고 soyeomul@doraji.xyz 이 두개의 이메일 주소가 있사온데
<soyeomul^chrome> 키 제출할때 어떤걸로 하는게 더 나을까요?
<soyeomul^chrome> gmail  은 주로 한우조합과 연락할때 즉 농장운영할때 주로 씁니다
<youngbin_> 사람들한테 이메일 주소 알려주실 때 주로 알려주시는걸 쓰시면 되지 않을까요
<soyeomul^chrome> doraji 는 우분투/데비안이나 각종 오픈소스 메일링에서 쓰고 있구요
<soyeomul^chrome> 넵 용도가 서로 달라서 고민입니다
<youngbin_> Gpg 키는 주로 오픈소스쪽에 많이 사용하니 doraji 가 좀더 좋을 것 같네요
<soyeomul^chrome> 알겠습니다 회장님
<youngbin_> Uid 여러개 넣고 doraji를 primary로 하시면 되지 않으려나요
<soyeomul^chrome> 그리할께요 감사합니다
<soyeomul^chrome> ㅎ;
<soyeomul^chrome> 일단 참고하겠습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 홀리님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 아따 그놈쉘 시간 디기 걸리네요 맥주 한캔 땃습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 여물님은 맥주 많이 좋아하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^chrome> ㅎㅎ 넹 시골 분위기라서요
<soyeomul^chrome> 논밭일 품앗이할때도 참으로 맥주 마시공
<soyeomul^chrome> 우사 둘러보는데 깐돌이들 바닥에 설사똥 쏴놓으면 그 스트레스에 또 맥주 한캔 따공
<soyeomul^chrome> 이래저래 마시네여
<soyeomul^chrome> 아함;;;
<soyeomul^chrome> 어데서 봤는데 텔리비젼에서요 독일 경찰 폴리짜이 쉬는데 그냥 차세워놓고 가게가서 맥주한캔 사와서 그냥 마시며 쉬더라구요
<soyeomul^chrome> 무려 경찰이 맥주를 근무중에 마시는거 보고 놀랬던적이
<soyeomul^chrome> 독일만 그러한지
<soyeomul^chrome> 아  evolution-data-server 패키지가 그놈쉘이랑 엮여있었네요 어제 모르고 이거 지웠더니 우분투 부팅이 안되었어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 소여물 줄 시간 이제 한시간 하고 5분 남았어요;;;
<soyeomul^chrome> 먼저 갈께요 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 꾸벅
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 요즘 무슨일 있었나요? 접속을 막아놨네요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 굉장히 굉장하게 오랫만에 뵙네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 요즘 프리노드 특정인을 겨냥한 스팸이 극성이라서, 현재는 로그인한 유저만 채널 접속이 가능하게 막아놨어요
<Seony> 어떻게든 프리노드가 자체적으로 좀 해결했으면 하고 기다렸는데, 다들 인내심이 끝에 다다르는 바람에...
<samahui> 네 잘지내셨죠? ㅎㅎ 요즘도 계속 바쁘네요
<samahui> 일에 육아에 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 스팸이 극성이군요
<samahui> 민트 lmde3는 늦게 베타 달랑 내놓고 정식버젼 소식이 없군요
<samahui> lmde 커널이 낮아 이래저래 손해보는 느낌이네요
<samahui> 다시 우분투로 넘어가야 되는 심각하게 고심중입니다.
<soyeomul^jessie> 밤에 한번 접속해봤어요 방금 친구들과 말복기념 삼계탕/개고기 먹고 왔네요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <youngbin> 연동 테스트
<youngbin_> 연동 테스트
<soyeomul^jessie> 오 회장님 작업중이셨군요
<soyeomul^jessie> 전 이만 갑니다 자러 가볼께요
<soyeomul^jessie> 존 밤요~
<soyeomul^jessie> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 연동 테스트
<youngbin_> 연동 테스트
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 다시 잘 작동하네요
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-17
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<lexlove5> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove5> 어렵게 들어왔습니다.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove5> 역시 lexlove 닉은 누군가가 먼저 찜했나봐요. 사용할 수가 없네요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아이고 ㅜㅜ 렉스님 낭패군요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> lexhate lexlike lovelylex 등등 추천 ㅎㅎ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 대소문자 가린다면 LexLove 를 쓰시는 법도(?)
<lexlove5> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove5> lexlove는 한국에 사용하기 좋은 아이디 입니다. 저혼자 쓰는 듯 합니다.ㅎ
<lexlove5> love를 뺀 다른 닉으로 바꿀 시점이 된거 같습니다.
<soyeomul^android> 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^android> 엇 위즈님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^android> 어제 슬프게도 우분투 재설치 실패햇어요 crouton
<soyeomul^android> Core 는 설치성공인데 gnome-desktop 설치는 중간에 빌드과정에서 심각한 에러가 뜨면서
<soyeomul^android> 실패하고 설치 중단되더라구요
<autowiz> 어딘가 문제가 있나보군요 ㅜㅜ
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 맛있는 점심 되시길.
<soyeomul^android> 오드라코님 맛잇게 드세요~~~
<soyeomul^android> 넵 위즈님
<soyeomul^android> 근데 아직 원인을 몰라서
<soyeomul^android> 한동안 데비안 제시로만 작업을 할까바요
<soyeomul^android> 하기사 아직 bionic 은 unsupported 태그가 붙어잇더라구요
<soyeomul^android> 냥
<soyeomul^android> 말복 다들 보신탕이나 삼계탕 하셔는지요
<soyeomul^android> 전 어제 개랑 닭 둘다 해서 마지막 복날 소원성취햇네여 친구들 9명과 함께햇어요
<soyeomul^android> 자랑 고만하고 목욕하러 갑니다
<soyeomul^android> 모두 존하루여~~~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 언녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 오랜만인듯 합니다..
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 안녕하세요 크롬os 에서 접속했습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 다들 점심 드셨는지요
<soyeomul^chrome> 우사 잠시 둘러보고 집에와서 건넌방에서 창문 열어두고 크롬북을 켜고 오늘 다시 우분투 설치 시도를 합니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 어데선가 xenial 을 먼저 설치하고서 판올림 통해서 bionic 으로 올린 사례가 있다하여 따라하고 있어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 우선 xenial 을 먼저 설치하고 있어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 방 옆에랑 뒤에랑 창문이 열려져 있고 창 밖으로 산과 나무 매미소리가 들려오는 시골입니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 하늘도 보입니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 정말 콤푸타 작업할때 주변환경이 좋으면 효율도 오르나봅니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 타이핑 한자 한자 기분이 조으네요
<soyeomul^chrome> 한글
<soyeomul^chrome> xenial 에서 bionic 으로 판올림중입니다. 지금 쉘에서 sudo do-release-upgrade 를 실행시켰어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 이게 실패하면 정말 그냥 데비안으로만 가야것어요 bionic 이 정식 지원 태그가 붙을때까지요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 차차 지원할 것같네요. lts이니깐요.
<soyeomul^chrome> 엇
<soyeomul^chrome> 포모얼님 꾸벅
<soyeomul^chrome> 아 기억에 포멀님이 접때 파이썬 뭔가를 알려주신거 같아요
<soyeomul^chrome> 감사드려요
<soyeomul^chrome> 인사가 늦었네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 안녕하세요? 사실은 에프엠 아울(부엉이) 지만요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^chrome> 아 넵 함자 기억하겠씁니다 부엉이님
<UbuntuKrSlack> <fmowl> 예
<soyeomul^chrome> 화면이 좋고 날씨도 좋고 방도 좋고하니 막 적어내려갑니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 아따 배고파서 잠시 밥좀묵고 올께요
<soyeomul^chrome> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^chrome> 아 밥먹는 동안  system upgrade complete 이라고 나오며 쉘 띄워주고 멈췄습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 아직  crouton 으로 뭔가를 해줘야 하는데...
<soyeomul^chrome> 이 창이 살아있네요 우분투 18.04 무사히 띄웠습니다  그놈으로 띄웠습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 감사합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 한글
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금 이건 우분투 18.04 그놈 데스크탑 환경에서 접속한 닉입니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 우분투 이맥스에서 접속했네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 감사합니다 덕분에 우분투 다시 살렸씁니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 보니깐 크롬os 에서 접속한 닉이 아직 살아있다는게 신기하네여
<soyeomul^jessie> 이것은 데비안 제시에서 접속한 닉입니다
<soyeomul^jessie> 우분투 크롬os 닉들이 다 살아있네여
<soyeomul^jessie> 와 크롬북에서 크롬os 우분투 데비안 3개를 다 띄웠어요
<soyeomul^jessie> 만세!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 우분투
<soyeomul^chrome> 크롬os
<soyeomul^bionic> 아
<soyeomul^chrome> 우분투 한글이 데비안보다 좀 흐릿해보여서 믄가가 덜 깔렸나싶어서 우분투-그놈-데스크탑 풀로 추가 설치하고 있어요
<soyeomul^chrome> fonts.conf 같은걸 만질줄 몰라서 그냥...
<soyeomul^chrome> 우분투 보다 데비안이 더 선명한 글꼴에 놀랬습니다 잠시 5초동안요
<soyeomul^chrome> 크롬os  한글 글꼴도 꽤 선명하게 잘 나옵니다
<soyeomul> 접속이 끊겼습니다
<soyeomul> 일단 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 감사합니다
<soyeomul> 황병희 드림
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 한글 참 어렵습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> ABCDE 가나다라마
<soyeomul^bionic> 오 이건 괜찮네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 요걸로 할께요
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 좋은 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-18
<soyeomul^android> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^android> 아침 소여물주고 접속햇어요
<soyeomul^android> 그 므냐 아침 신문 보다가 발견한 소식입니다 새소식은 아니구요 대략 일주일 지낫네요
<soyeomul^android> 안드로이드 개발 sdk 머시기가 코틀린용으로 출시되엇다는 소식이 떳어요
<soyeomul^android> 그라설라무네 이제 안드로이드 앱을 코틀린으로 맨들수 잇다는 건가 봅니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 음 그소식 나온지 거의 1년 다 되 갈겁니다. 작년 구글 I/O 때 안드로이드 개발에 코틀린 공식 지원 한다고 발표 했었거든요
<soyeomul^android> 참 전 그냥 늘상 크롬북 새소식에만 관심을 두는지라 코틀린은 그저 스쳐가는 뉴스엿네여
<soyeomul^android> 엇 회장님 행차하셧네유
<soyeomul^android> 안녕하셔유
<soyeomul^android> 음... 전 몰라유안드로이드고 코틀린아고 자바고간애
<soyeomul^android> 에휴
<soyeomul^android> 그냥 zdnet 에 보이더라구요
<soyeomul^android> 냥
<soyeomul^android> 커피나 한사발할래여
<soyeomul^android> 회장님 근대 구글 아이오 미국도 댕겨오셧나요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 아뇨 영상으로 봤죠
<soyeomul^android> 아
<soyeomul^android> 하여간 콤푸타소식 다 꿰뚫고 잇네여
<soyeomul^android> 혹시나 언제라도 미국 날라가면 버클리 대학교 캠퍼스 사진 한장이라도 찍어서 블로그에다 좀 남겨주셔요
<soyeomul^android> 살아 생전 버클리 가보는게 작은소원인디
<soyeomul^android> 소 보느라 이재 불가능할거 같네여
<soyeomul^android> 아 그 제가 본신문이 zdnet 이 아니고 cio 라는 신문이엇네여 정정합니다
<soyeomul^android> 일단 들어갑니다 목욕탕으로요
<soyeomul^android> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul^chrome> 다들 점심 맛있게 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 크롬os 에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul^chrome> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^chrome> 어제 18.04 재설치 성공했으나 한글 글꼴이 접때 설치했던것보다 좀 흐릿해보여서 왜 그럴까를 한참 생각했어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 그래서 생각하기를 16.04 에서 판올림할때 /etc 글꼴 설정까진 완벽하게 판올림이 안되었던거 같다는 추측을 했네요
<soyeomul^chrome> 이게 어디까지나 개인적 추측입니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 그래서 그게 맞는지 아닌지 지금 확인하고 있어요
<soyeomul^chrome> 지난번 18.04 를 직접 크롬북에 설치했을땐 한글 글꼴 진짜 이뿌게 나왔었거등요
<soyeomul^chrome> 하여간 그래여~
<soyeomul^chrome> 우사에 볏짚 좀 더 주고 집에 와서 크롬북 켯네여
<soyeomul^chrome> 엇 재준님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 믄지 모르지만 글꼴이 좋아보입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 다시 보니 글꼴 변함없네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 시름이 깊어집니다 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 재접합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 재접했네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그냥 가야것어여
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금도 나쁘지 않은
<soyeomul^bionic> 토픽에 굵은글씨도 잘 출력되기에 그냥 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 요기서 글꼴 비교는 이제 그만할께요
<soyeomul^bionic> 합!!!
<soyeomul^bionic> 우분투 그놈 데스크탑입니다 18.04
<soyeomul^bionic> 나비가 트레이에 안박히고 그냥 바탕화면 상단에 있습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 이거 트레이로 박을 수 있나요?
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/959ea58714608cada53afce17813aff77aa3fae5/bionic-birch/%EB%82%98%EB%B9%84-%EA%B7%B8%EB%86%88%EC%89%98-bionic.png
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 나비를 상단 트레이로 박고싶은데요 어데서 어떤걸 만져줘야하는지 아직 못찾았어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> Topicon 등 쓰시면 될겁니다 그놈에서 레거시 트레이 아이콘을 지원하지 않아요
<soyeomul^bionic> 아
<soyeomul^bionic> 힌트 감사합니다 회장님
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 그놈 쉘 확장기능으로 있어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 멀했는지 몰것는데 이것저것 누르다 보니깐 나비가 상단 트레이로 들어갓어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 회장님 감사요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/49a6d5c599814d7ae07f8894a2853312d2fcc220/bionic-birch/%EB%82%98%EB%B9%84%EA%B0%80%ED%8A%B8%EB%A0%88%EC%9D%B4%EB%A1%9C%EB%93%A4%EC%96%B4%EA%B0%90.png
<soyeomul^bionic> 다시 감사드려요 회장님^^;
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> :)
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ 팁게에다 올렷어요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 참 이런 소소한맛이 잇네요 까는것도 빡세고 한글입력기 설정도 빡세고 트레이로 나비 박는것도 빡세고 안빡센게 없네여 송아지 키워올리는것도 빡세고 아고고
<soyeomul^bionic> 므든지 빡세야 보람이 있나바요
<soyeomul^bionic> 쉽게 얻으면 쉽게 잃는다나.. 이지컴 이지고
<soyeomul^bionic> 이래서 우분투가 재밋나봅니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그라고 감사드립니다 구글 노토를 18.04 기본 글꼴로 정착시키는데 애써주신 회장님포함 모든 분들께 감사드려요^^^
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글 노토 참 이뿌네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 학실히 깔끔합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 오
<soyeomul^bionic> 구글유저컨텐트 닷 컴이 어덴가요 저거 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에서 돌아가는건가요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 싱기하고 막 경외감이 느껴지네요 슬랫-아얄씨 봇요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 네네 구글 클라우드 VM에서 돌아갑니다.
<soyeomul^chrome> 오
<soyeomul^chrome> 회장님 머쪄버렸어요!!!
<soyeomul^chrome> 구글 클라우드 와~~~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 무료 VM 후진걸로...
<soyeomul^chrome> 후지든 머든 구글 클라우드 쓰시는 분 처음 뵙네여
<soyeomul^chrome> 얼마전에 깃랩이 애저에서 구글 클라우드 플랫폼으로 옮긴다꼬 잠시 서비스를 멈추더라구요 한 3시간정도요
<soyeomul^chrome> 그당시 기억이 나네여
<soyeomul^chrome> 3시간 동안 그래서 밖에 나가서 집사람이랑 전화통화하고 막 그랫어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 우분투 포럼은 우째 안되나요
<soyeomul^bionic> 애저보다 구글 클라우드 플랫폼으로 옮기면 머찌다는 생각이 드네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 그냥 혼자만의 생각이었네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 냥
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘은 미스터션샤인 하는날이라 저녁 소여물 일찍 주러갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 일단 퇴장합니다 이따가 뵐께여~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^chrome> 에... 요 크롬 os 창도 닫습니다
<soyeomul^chrome> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 저녁 소여물 주고 왔어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 좀 이따 미스터션샤인 보려 대기중입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그리고 써보니 파여폭스말입니다 데비안에서보다 우분투에서 좀 더 안정적이네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 우분투 1승 추가합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-19
<soyeomul^android> 조용한 일요일 아침입니다
<soyeomul^android> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^android> 우사에서 접속햇어요 잠시 시간을 좀 보내야해서요
<soyeomul^android> 갓 태어난 송아지 7일째랍니다 오늘 새벽에 하늘로 올라갓습니다
<soyeomul^android> 뒷다리가 부러졋엇는데 봉합수술햇으나 너무 아파서 잘 먹지를 못하다가 탈수와서 앓다가 새벽에 육신을 벗고 올라갓네요
<soyeomul^android> 다른 송아지와 달리 이 송아지는 특별히 나무파렛트 5개를 준비해서 화장시켜주고 잇어요
<soyeomul^android> 이제 거의 다 타갑니다
<soyeomul^android> 잔불만 수습하면 이제 집으로 갈 수 잇는...
<soyeomul^android> 마음이 서근하고 그렇네여
<soyeomul^android> 살아잇는 송아지 잘 돌볼께요
<soyeomul^android> 감사합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 크롬북을 포타에 싣고서 우사에 다시 왔습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 잔불 지켜보며 방금 전자메일로 한우조합에 하늘로 간 송아지 9248(암) 폐사 보고 했습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 태어난지 이제 9일째였는데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 우사 잔불 다 타서 이제 이동합니다 백암온천으로 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<HolyKnight> 개꿀잼 다큐라고 합니다 https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLBKy1-DcszubCTefzRHf06Amj5eDWGsmg&v=AfYsM48bQMM
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimej> EBS에서 만든 로봇관련된 다큐도 꿀잼이던데 말이죠
<soyeomul^bionic> 동네 주유소 친구에게 우분투 18.04 기본 글꼴을 보여주었어요 파여폭스 화면에서요
<soyeomul^bionic> 품질 어떠냐고 물어봤지요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 옛날 리눅스 한글 글꼴과 비교해서 참 많이 좋아졌다라고 합니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 심지어 마이크로소프트 운영체제 윈도우보다 더 낫다고 하네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 지금까지 크롬북에 깔린 우분투 18.04 구글 노토 글꼴에 대한 일반인 평가였습니다
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimej> 그 분도 리눅스를 아는것 보니 보통 일반인은 아닌듯 합니다만...ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul^bionic> 어진님 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 넹넹 친구가 콤푸타를 리눅스를 조금 써봤다고 합니다 예전에요
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <kimej> 여기커뮤니티로 데려오실 때가 되신듯 합니다..ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 아 주유소에 모기가 있네요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul^bionic> 전 이만 소여물 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack1> <lz-reflpass> hatems !!!! NyaNNNNNNNN!! 윈도우는 게임이나 산업용 말고는... 요즘은 산업용도 우분투나 리눅이....
<soyeomul^bionic> 미스터션샤인 보러 갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 미스터션샤인 끝나서 이만 자러갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두 존 밤 되세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-12
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~ 다시 월요일이네요ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 월요일이 되었으니 이번 한주도 열심히 달려봐야지요~ ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 그래도 이번 주는 주 중간에 광복절 휴무라... 4일만 일하면 되는군요!
<pynux> 수고하세요
<lexlove_> 요새는 시작하는 한주가 두렵네요. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 일이 너무 많아요.
<autowiz> 일시키는 사람이 잘못이군요 ㅜㅜ  일을 적당히 줘야죠 ㅠㅠ
<SIMPLISM> 일을 잘 해도 문제긴 하더라구요... 일을 주는 분들은 보통 일을 잘 하는 사람한테 더 주죠..ㅎㅎ 1/n으로 나눠지지 않더라구요..ㅎ
<autowiz> 그러게 말입니다 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove_> ㅠㅠ 제 회사는 장애인직업재활시설이에요. 적은 인원이 많은 서류더미에 파묻혀 있답니다.
<SIMPLISM> 절대적으로 양이 많은가보군요...ㅠ 그렇다면 해결법은 인원추가 뿐인데... 제일 어려운 바람이죠 ㅠㅠ;;
<autowiz> 고생이 너무 많으시네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 어떻게든 심플화 자동화를 일부라도 할 수 없는거겠죠? ㅜㅜ
<SIMPLISM> 보통 서류작업은 자동화가 거의 불가능하죠...
<lexlove_> 시에서 인건비를 받는가라서 인원추가는 없습니다. ㅠㅠ
<SIMPLISM> ㅎㄷㄷ;;;
<lexlove_> 사회복지사 1년차인데 서류의 압박이 엄청나네요. 이러다 다시 본업으로 돌아갈거 같아요. ㅋ
<razGon_> 오래간만입니다.
<razGon_> 컴을 한번 업고 난뒤에 까맣게 잊었네요...
<jason_KR> raz Gon_: 무척 오랜만입니다. 그쪽 날씨가 태풍 영향을 직접 받아서 험악하죠??
<razGon_> jason_KR:
<razGon_> jason_KR: 여기도 엄청 덥습니다. 비가 오나 햇는데. 바람은 좀 세게 불지만 엄청 뜨거운.. 해안가는 시원하긴 합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_> https://ide.goorm.io/my?plan=ZnJlZQ==
<razGon_> 이런게 있네요. 클라우드로 컴퓨팅.
<razGon_> 물론 다른데도 있지만....
<razGon_> 한글이라.ㅋ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-13
<razGon_> 오늘 넘 덥네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <joekim> 로봇인가요?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-14
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 오늘도 더운 제주 입니다.
<razGon_> 넘 덥네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요 라즈곤님 오랫만에 뵙네요
<razGon_> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 반갑습니다.
<razGon_> 덥네요
<razGon_> 아.. 덥고 끈적해서 멘탈이...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_> 오늘도 멍하니 지내다가 가버리네요..
<razGon_> 클라우드 컴퓨팅도 윈도우로  올려서 가능하지요?
<SIMPLISM> 라이센스때문에 비용이 리눅스보다 비싸서 글지... 사용 가능합니다.
<SIMPLISM> 아마존 라이트세일 기준으로 제일 싼 요금제가... 리눅스는 3.5달러인데, 윈도우는 지금 보니까 8달러네요
<foxmask> o/
<foxmask> First of all Sorry to speak english but I'm looking for help on using a virtual keyboard to be able to see a (virtual) korean keyboard when I switch from my native language to the korean one. any tips to share ?
<foxmask> actually when I switch to Hangul, the virtual keyboard displays qwerty
<foxmask> 감사합니다
<Seony> foxmask: meaning a popup virtual keyboard?
<Seony> so basically you need to add/install the korean keyboard from Setting -> Language Support.
<Seony> it looks like the menu is on the Regional & Language.  Add an input source, Korean (Hangul).  And then you can enable the virtual keyboard called "On-screen keyboard", Settings -> Universal Access -> Screen Keyboard in the Typing section.
<Seony> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-osk.html.en
<foxmask> Seony: I already did all of that :( and all i have is a qwerty keyboard :( and when trying to click on the flag key on the screen keyboard the keyboard disapears
<Seony> is it 18.04?
<foxmask> yes
<foxmask> all i could see about OnBoard ; the korean layout is not supported
<Seony> oh... that's too bad... so ubuntu doesn't support the korean on-screen keyboard.
<foxmask> it seems yes
<Seony> how about getting a korean keyboard sticker?
<Seony> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002DQJ7N0
<foxmask> I can enter korean text by guessing where the key are for each characters
<foxmask> Yes I thought about sitckers too :)
<Seony> even korean people living abroad countries use this :)
<foxmask> I can imagine :)
<foxmask> more convenient and less tricky
<Seony> yup
<foxmask> so thank you and sorry for the english noise I made
<Seony> no problem
<Seony> no worry speaking english here.
<foxmask> nice :)
<foxmask> i'll stay to read korean so :)
<foxmask> i'll learn
<Seony> does o/ mean "Hi"?
<foxmask> yes
<foxmask> it's an arm raised
<foxmask> near a head
<foxmask> o = head
<foxmask>  / = aarm
<Seony> i was a quite surprised because i'm an eve online player, we use that symbol.
<Seony> mostly o7
<foxmask> my favorite is a clown
<foxmask> *<:o)
<Seony> ah i see.  so it's kinda global emoticons
<foxmask> yeah
<Seony> i've been a babe in the woods :)
<foxmask> :D
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-15
<razGon_> 모닝요
<razGon_> SIMPLISM: 그렇군요.  제가 본건 더 비싼거였는데 말이죠. 40달러.
<razGon_> https://aws.amazon.com/ko/workspaces/pricing/
<SIMPLISM> razGon_ : 용도별로 다를 것 같습니다. 저는 간단한 서버로 윈도우를 필요한 것이라고 생각했던거였구요...ㅎㅎ 워크스페이스의 경우에는 VDI 서비스니 PC처럼 사용할 용도라면 워크스페이스가 더 적합할 것 같습니다.
<SIMPLISM> 아마존이 워낙 서비스 종류가 많아서 용도에 따라서 잘 골라서 사용하는게 일이더라구요...
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-16
<razGon_> 예 저도 클라우드로 컴퓨터 사용하는것에 대해서 본겁니다. 직접 제컴으로 돌려 볼까 햇는데 일단은 이렇게 돌려 보려구요
<razGon_> 근데 워크스테이션의 1v CPU는 어느정도 속도일까요.
<SIMPLISM> 아마존의 EC2(서버가상화)의 경우에는 Pricing(요금) 페이지에 Intance type별로 CPU 종류가 명기가 되어있어서 대강의 성능수치를 추측하거나 제공하는 경우가 있긴합니다만... 아마존 워크스페이스의 경우에는 Pricing(요금) 페이지에 cpu 종류가 표기가 되어있진 않네요..
<SIMPLISM> 클라우드의 장점이라면 사용량만큼의 과금이니.. 테스트환경을 사전에 준비해서 테스트해보는 것이 가장 좋을 것 같네요..
<SIMPLISM> 보통 신규가입하면 프리티어 서비스가 제공되니... 해당 프리티어 서비스를 잘 사용해서 실제 환경 테스트를 해보는 것이 제일 정확하긴 할 것 같습니다.
<razGon_> 아.. 오늘은 선선합니다.
<lexlove_> 여긴 아직 뜨겁습니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꿕
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁소여ㅜㄹ 주고서 동해바다 더위식히러 잠시 나왓어요
<soyeomul> 폰으로 접속햇어요
<soyeomul> 파도 참 빡시게 칩니다
<soyeomul> 바다 스평선 저 끝에 달이 걸려잇어요
<soyeomul> 점점 커지네여
<soyeomul> 붉은빛 대략 옅은 주황색빛 납니다
<soyeomul> 오 보름달처럼 큼직합니다
<soyeomul> 파도소리 바람소리에 멍때리다 집에 들어갈께여
<soyeomul> 이야 달빛 붉은노란색
<soyeomul> 이제 달빛이 바다 수면위로 너울 거리네여
<soyeomul> 오후늦개 소나기 쏟아졋는데 지금 하늘위엔 별도 보입니다
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 토요일입니다. 후... 힘드네요
<razGon_> https://blog.naver.com/ssb-academy/221478959789
<razGon_> 이런거 보면서 공부중인데. 나이를 먹긴 먹었나 봅니다. 조금만 봐도 힘든..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_> 어릴때는 이런거 책으로 나올때면 책이 너덜 너덜 해질때까지 읽었는데.
<razGon_> 어떻게 보면 간단한 내용인데. 참.. 머리가 안받아주네요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-17
<jason_KR> 제목이 "1도 모르는 생초보를 위한~" 처럼 쉽게 잘 설명 돼 있네요 ?!!
<jason_KR> 늙었다고 생각하면 늙습니다.  청년정신!!
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-18
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-10
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 월요일 아침 인사드립니다.
<soyeomul> 점심경 제주도해상 근처로 온다고 합니다 태풍 장미요~
<soyeomul> 읏 카이슈님 안능히가세요 그리고 또 오세유~~~
<Jason-KR> 소여물님, 태풍에 무탈하기를 바랍니다.
<Jason-KR> 우리 로코팀, 런치패드의 전자우편은 2년마다 갱신하라는 내용일 겁니다. (저는 못봤지만; 써 니님이 7~8월에 언급했었죠)
<soyeomul> 앗 재준님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 으아 태풍 오기직전 날씨 진짜 후덥지근 끈적끈적이네요;;;
<soyeomul> 아오~
<Jason-KR> 대전 물난리 대단했지요? 피해 없었는지 궁금하고...
<Jason-KR> 점심식사 맛있게 하세요~ ^^
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 넵 재준님 점심 맛있게 드세요~~~
<soyeomul> 전 좀만 더 있다가 밥묵으러 가려구요~
<soyeomul> 어뜨 덥네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<ircCloud_autowiz> 활기찬 월요일인데 오늘 태풍이 온다고 해서 살짝 걱정이네요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오즈님 무쟈~~~게 오랫만이네요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네~ 서니님 오랜만에 뵙습니다~~ ^^
<Seony> 요즘 어떻게 지내시나요?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 코로나가 잠잠하니 날씨가 말썽이네요... 뭐 코로나도 아예 잠잠한건 아니지만 다들 무탈하게 여름나세요~
<ircCloud_autowiz> 뭐 별일없이 고만고만 제품 개발 하면서 지내고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 스팀에서도 vulkan 환경제공 하던데 ,
<ircCloud_autowiz> 이걸로 하면 Linux 에서도 DirectX 처럼 3D 가속 잘 할 수 있다는 소문이 있어서
<ircCloud_autowiz> 스팀 가입해서 DOTA2 짬짬이 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 명환형님에 회사에서 일하세요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> Bear Party Advanture 라고 귀여운 FPS 도 했었네요.
<ircCloud_autowiz> 개인 사정으로 전회사로 다시 돌아왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 엥 아... 그렇군요... 근데 왜 아얄씨 활동이 뜸하셨어요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 작년말부터 7월까지 이상하게 거의 매일이 바빴네요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 살짝씩 공부를 하긴 해야되는데 할려니 좀 막막하고 그렇네요 마음은 급하고
<Seony> 1년이나 바쁘셨다니
<Seony> 체력이 대단하시네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 하루만 밤새도 이제 나이 먹어서 그런가 며칠은 고생하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 얏 ㅋ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 콱! ㅋ 논네는 어찌 살라구...ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 머 물론, 제가 1년 열심히 뭘 하는 건 없습니다. 근데,
<Jason-KR> (묻지도 않는데 이런 말 하는 것도 우습지만= 제 발 저리지만) 상가=초상집 가서 아직은 몇일씩...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저도 하루 밤세면 다음날은 완전 그로기 수준이더라구요 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 제순님 몸에 좋은걸 많이 드시고 다니셔서 그런가 아닌가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ     웃자는 말씀였어요. ㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 으아~ 회사에서 프리렌서 두명 구하는데 주위에 아는 사람이 별로 없네요 ㅜㅜ jsp + js 한명 C++ .net 한명 아시는분 계시면 도와주십시오~ ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭔가 다 어려운 것들이군요
<Jason-KR> 물론, 네퉉 관련이겠죠?
<Seony> jsp+js면 웹사이트 작업일테고, C++ .net이면 윈도우 어플리케이션일듯 싶네요
<Seony> 근데 국내에 jsp면 인력 많지않나요?
<Jason-KR> 프론트 엔드
<Jason-KR> ?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 프리랜서 몇번 써봤는데  눈가림 식으로 일하는사람 자주 있어서요 ㅜㅜ 시일도 급하고 해서 , 믿고 맡겨서 바로 시작할 수 있는 사람이 있을까 해서 말씀드려 봅니다 ㅜㅜ
<ircCloud_autowiz> jsp 는 프론트 입니다. 기존에 있는거 수정만 하는거고 C++ 도 마찬가지 입니다.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 휴가 잘 다녀 왔어요?  3주가 참 빨리 지나갔습니다. ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 언제 기회되면, 휴가 사진 보여주세요.  ^^
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> that went too fast ; but as the weather is toooo hot its hard to breath
<Jason-KR> 하하하하  i'm sorry.
<foxmask> it's worst at home
<foxmask> no wind
<Jason-KR> Korea is in the rainy season, (w/typhoon) Now. & this year in the longest in 10 years.
<foxmask> :/
<foxmask> year after year ; the rain is more and more rare
<foxmask> then during summer almost all the country is suffering  from drought
<Jason-KR> I Xpect the same as U.          Stay healthy from the hot and CoViD-19.
<foxmask> cross fingers
<Jason-KR> I'll go to home a little early. C U later.
<foxmask> CU
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> soyeomul: hi
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요~!
<soyeomul> 으따 덥네유;;
<soyeomul> 으아
<soyeomul> 더워서 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 그리고 모두들 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-11
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 화요일 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 어제 저녁에 뉴스를 봤는데요
<soyeomul> 섬진강 일대 낙동가 하류 합천 일대...
<soyeomul> 으아...
<soyeomul> 심하더이다...
<soyeomul> 그곳에 고향을 둔 분 계신지요;;;
<soyeomul> 화면에 보이는 모습들... 아따 정말 작년 태풍 미탁보다 더 심하더락여
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> ^^
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 접속이 끊겼어요
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요^^^
<soyeomul> 집사람이랑 통화하느라 이제 대화방 보네요;;;
<Seony> 아 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 합시다아아아아아~
<soyeomul> file open 함수는 좀 미묘하네요
<soyeomul> f = ("test.txt", "r")
<soyeomul> 했을떼...
<soyeomul> 작업디렉토리에 test.txt 가 있구요,,
<soyeomul> 해당 스크립트를 실행하면 작업디렉토리에선 먹히구요
<soyeomul> 다른 디렉토리에서 해당 스크립트를 실행하면 test.txt 를 찾을 수 없다네요
<soyeomul> 보통 스크립트는 어느 디렉토리에서나 실행가능해야 하기에...
<soyeomul> 좀 그렇네요
<soyeomul> 아님 저 test.txt 를 절대경로로 만들어야 하는 불편함이 발생하거요
<soyeomul> 하여간 므 해당 파일을 / 에다가 복사해두고 경로를 짧게 만들었네요
<soyeomul> 그리고 경로를 절대경로로 하고서 해결하긴 했어요;;;
<soyeomul> 으아
<soyeomul> 항상 경로는 빡시네요
<soyeomul> 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 이야~~~
<soyeomul> 저 위 메시지... 전 이게 상상되었네요
<soyeomul> import yhsoft9 as yhsoft
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 소프트님 재송;;;
<soyeomul> 계속 파이썬 공부만 하다보니...
<soyeomul> 그리고 덥기까지 하다보니;;;
<soyeomul> 세상 모든게 파이썬으로 보이네여 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐 그동안 딴거 보고 오느라 인제 왔네요
<soyeomul> 으아 서니님 이제 점심 묵고 합시다~
<soyeomul> 오늘도 존 하루보내시구요;;;
<soyeomul> 전 이만들어가볼께요;;
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 꾸벅;;;
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 으아~
<soyeomul> 졸립니다
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 영웅님 뽀빠이님 모두들 존 밤되세요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-12
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오늘이 수요일인가요
<soyeomul> 아침에 수의사랑 함께 송아지 뒷다리 붕대 감았네여
<soyeomul> 그거 하느라... 쪼매 늦었습니다
<soyeomul> 으따 덥네요
<soyeomul> 덥기도하지만 아침에 하도 송아지 신경써서 기운이 다 빠졌습니다;; 아흐
<soyeomul> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNU-Emacs-27.1-Released
<soyeomul> GNU Emacs 27.1 공식판 출시했습니다
<soyeomul> JSON 기능이 포함되었다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 그래도 전 json 은 아직은 파이썬을 쓰고 있네요...
<soyeomul> import json
<soyeomul> 어쩌고 저쩌고
<soyeomul> 음
<soyeomul> 우분투에선 27.1 을 아직 쓸 수가 없네요;
<soyeomul> 직접 빌드해야하는가바요 아흐;
<soyeomul>  으아아아아
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님!
<soyeomul> 그 렉스님 고향은 괜찮으신가요!!!
<lex__> 소여물님 계셨군요
<soyeomul> 예 잠시 농장일지 정리중이였어요
<lex__> 네. 괜찮을거에요.^^
<soyeomul> 전남 섬진강 일대 완전히...
<soyeomul> 다행입니다!!!
<lex__> 물 난리난 곳을 좀 멀어요.^^
<lex__> 곳은!
<soyeomul> 정말 다행입니다
<lex__> 소여물님은 피해 없죠?
<soyeomul> 예 여기 경북 울진군은 그냥 비만 내렸지요 아무 피헤 없네요
<lex__> 다행입니다.^^
<soyeomul> 예 그리고 하도 섬진강 일대가 피해가 심해서
<lex__> 전 이제 집으로 돌아가는 지하철 안이에요
<soyeomul> 아... 늦게 까지 근무하시네요!
<lex__> 신입직원 환영 회식 했어요.^^
<soyeomul> 아~
<soyeomul> 출퇴근 시간이 대략... 60-80분 정도라셨나요
<soyeomul> 아침이 빡시겠어요
<lex__> 지하철 1시간 20분, 이동시간 약 15분
<lex__> 아침에 집에서 6:45분에 나옵니다.
<soyeomul> 아... 늦지않으랴면 집에서 새벽 같이 일어나야것어요
<lex__> 네.^^
<lex__> 그만큼 빨리 잠이 듭니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 주말이라도 있어야 좀 여유가 생길거같아요
<lex__> 돌아오는 주말에는 3일 쉽니다.^^
<soyeomul> 조으네요!
<lex__> 다음주 월요일이 대체휴일 입니다.^^
<soyeomul> 아 대체휴일!
<soyeomul> 그거 안쉬는 곳도 있었어요
<soyeomul> 과거에 제가 서울 종로에서 일했던 곳은요
<lex__> 아. 연차쓰고 모두 쉽니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 장사를 하는 곳이어서 그랫는데,,, 그래도 출퇴근시간은 렉스님보다 짧아서 다행이었네요
<soyeomul> 아 연차!
<soyeomul> 연차를 쓸 수 있는 분위기의 회사!
<soyeomul> 그 좋은 회사입니다!
<lex__> 좀더 자랑을 하자면 수평적 구조라고 느껴지는 곳입니다.^^
<lex__> 아직까지는 모든 게 좋아요.^^
<soyeomul> 음! 세상이 점점 더 좋아진다고 해석해야 하나 아님 렉스님이 좋은곳에 입사했따고 해석해야 하나 해깔리는중입니다
<lex__> 제가 삶에서는 후자입니다.^^
<soyeomul> 화이팅요!
<lex__> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.^^
<soyeomul> 도착하려면 아직 멀었나요? 한참 가야하는가여?
<lex__> 네. 10시 40분 도착예정이에요.^^
<soyeomul> 아따 정말 머네유
<lex__> 마음에 준비를 단단히 해서 괜찮습니다. 사실 전 출퇴근 시간이 더 걸릴줄 알았거든요.
<soyeomul> 이야 삶의 자세가 무척 아름답네요!!!
<lex__> 나름 잘 적응해가고 있어요
<lex__> 칭찬은 항상 옳습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ감사합니다.
<soyeomul> 이정도 자세면 파이썬도 금방 섭렵할거 같아여
<lex__> 아.... 요새 못하고 있어요.
<lex__> 굉장히 피곤합니다요.
<lex__> 주말에는 꼭 공부해야겠어요.^^
<soyeomul> 그래요 출퇴근시간에 맞추려면 빡시것지요;;;
<soyeomul> 그 주말에 공부하겠다는 마음보다,,,
<soyeomul> 그냥 파이썬이 좋으면 금방인데요 그게 가장 좋은데요
<lex__> 파이썬이 좋은데 요새는 피곤합니다. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 그 여군에 입대한 느낌이 막 느껴지는...
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 아무리 좋아도 신입이잖아요.
<lex__> 그리고 안하던 일이라 계속 배워야해요.
<soyeomul> 그거 몬지 느낌이 팍 옵니다
<soyeomul> 저도 신입때 그랬어요
<soyeomul> 사수가 알려준거 기술
<lex__> 다행히 대표님께서 차근차근 잘 가르쳐 주셔서 스트레스를 크게 받지는 않아요.^^
<soyeomul> 오 잘 하시네요!
<lex__> 사수... 전 대표님께....
<soyeomul> 우와 사장님이 사수시면 이야,,,
<soyeomul> 제가 감당할 수 잇는 무게가 아닙니다
<lex__> 작은 회사라 그래요
<soyeomul> 몸 건강 잘 챙기시구요 특히 묵는거 잘 챙기시고 출퇴근하시어야...
<lex__> 네. 명심할게요.^^
<soyeomul> 남자들끼리 있으면 개고기도 같이 묵고 그러는데
<soyeomul> 여성분들한테는 개고기를 추천 못하겠더라구요
<soyeomul> 개고기가 가장 피로감을 빨리 회복시켜주는 고기로 알고 있고 저도 경험했어요
<lex__> 개고기를 못먹는 건 아닌데 안먹어요.^^
<soyeomul> 아 넵;;;
<lex__> 그 어릴 때 개를 키웠는데 10년 가까이 키우다보니 가족이 되더라구요
<lex__> 그놈이 생각나서 못 묵어요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아...
<soyeomul> 앞으론 렉스님 앞에서는 개고기 묵었다는 말 못하겠어요
<lex__> 자유로운 영혼이라 밥먹고 나가서 동네 개들이랑 놀다가 돌아오던 시절인데 어느날 쥐잡이용 약 먹고 죽었어요. ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 아닙니다.
<lex__> 다른 사람이 먹는 거는 아무렇지도 않아요
<lex__> 그냥 제가 안먹을 뿐~
<soyeomul> 아 그 애지중지하던 개가 쥐잡이용 약을 먹고 하늘로 올라갔따는 이야기 맞나요?
<lex__> 네
<soyeomul> 음... 그 개는 렉스님 생각할거라는 느낌 듭니다! 하늘에서요
<lex__> 그 당시 개는 몸보신용이라서 동네에서는 어른들이 여름에 잡아먹곤 해서 제가 절대 먹지말라고 울고불고 했던 기억이 있어여
<lex__> 학교 다녀왔더니 없길래 물어보니 묻어줬다고 하더라구요. 진실은 저 너머~
<soyeomul> 아... 믄지 느낌 오네요;;;
<lex__> 눈내린 새벽에 둘이 눈밭을 뛰어다니던 즐거운 추억이 있어요. ㅋ
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 친구였군요!
<lex__> 네. 맞아요. 친구였어요.
<soyeomul> 렉스님을 혹시 옆에서 지켜주기도 햇나요 힘센 사람들이 렉스님 괴롭히려할때 그 개가 월월월하며
<lex__> 학교에서 돌아오면 집으로 들어가는 골목이 시작될때 우리집 개가 달려나와서 앞발로 제 어깨에 올라타서 큰 혀로 제 얼굴의 반쪽을 쓱~~~~
<soyeomul> 마치 보디가드처럼요
<lex__> 윽~ 그러진 않았어요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 헛 잠시 영화 한편 기억이 났다가 사라졌어요
<lex__> 일단 누가 절 괴롭히지를 않아서 확인을 뭇했네요
<soyeomul> 그 큰 혀로 사아악 훓으면 느낌 끝내줍니다 전 송아지에게 당했네요
<lex__> 비오는 날이면 저는 오지마라고 소리치지만 젖은 발로 턱~
<lex__> 너무너무 행복한 추억이에요
<soyeomul> 개가 렉스님을 무쟈게 좋아한거 같아요
<lex__> 술마셔서 주저리주저리 말이 많습니다. ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 저도 엄청 좋아했어요
<soyeomul> 말은 많이 하면 조아요
<soyeomul> 그래야 다음날 또 열힘히 일하고 그래요
<lex__> 그놈 취미 중 하나가 제가 마루에 누워있으면 제 머리카락을 자근자근 씹는거였어요.
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 저는 물론이고 어른들도 이해해주던 일! 요즘에는 난리나겠네요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 대략 한 십년 되었나요? 그개가... 하늘로 간게..
<lex__> 네? 무슨.... 엄청 오래됐어요. ㅋ
<lex__> 아 제 나이를 모르시는군요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> from lex__ import 개 as 친구
<soyeomul> 이런식으로 파이썬으로 그 개를 추억할 수 잇어요
<soyeomul> 파이썬 코드!
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex__> 국민학생 때의 일입니다.
<lex__> 30년도 더 된 오래된 추억입니다.^^
<soyeomul> 아니 그럼 렉스님 가장 첫번쩨 대통령 선거가 누구셨나요!
<soyeomul> 이게 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 전 김대중 선생님
<soyeomul> 요
<lex__> 기억이 잘 안납니다. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 제가 20살일 때는 정치에 관심이 많질 않았어요.^^
<soyeomul> 아 그러다 환승역 놓칠까 겁나네요
<lex__> 환승은 진즉 했구요.
<lex__> 8정거장 더 가면 내려요.
<soyeomul> 거의 다 왔습니다! 8정거장 지금이면 7정거장
<lex__> 네. 맞급니다.
<lex__> 맞습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저도 내일 소여물 일하러 이만 자러 가볼려해요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 무사히 집에 잘 도착하길 바래요
<lex__> 네. 얼른 주무세요.
<soyeomul> 넵 모두들 존 밤요~!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 제가 너무 오래 붙잡고 있었군요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-13
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 목요일 아침 인사드리빈다
<soyeomul> 쫌 마니... 덥습니다 후덥지근
<soyeomul> 이런날엔 시골에선 해뜨기전 모든 일 마치고 낮에는 그늘에서 쉬다가
<soyeomul> 해가 질무렵 또 일하고
<soyeomul> 하여간 농촌 시골의 일상이네유
<soyeomul> 아따 그나저나 작년 태풍 미탁 보다 더 심한 타격을 받은 지역 전남 섬진강 하류 일대
<soyeomul> 경남 합천 일대
<soyeomul> 경기/강원 등등
<soyeomul> 다들 일이 잘 해결되길 바라고 또 바랍니다
<soyeomul> 안그래도 어제 나랏님이 가장 큰 피해지역인 섬진강 일대에 시찰 하신거 mbc 뉴스로 봤습니다
<soyeomul> 그쪽 지역 분들 다시 일어날 수 있기를 정말 진심으로 바랍니다
<soyeomul> 아 충청도도 추가합니다...
<soyeomul> 아이고 정말 물난리가 이리 클줄은 몰랐네유
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 앗 서니님 안냥하세요!
<soyeomul> 서니님 파이썬 클래스 우째 공부하셨나요
<soyeomul> 비결 좀 알려주세요
<Seony> 음... 공부를 따로 하진 않았었어요
<soyeomul> 클래스를 마스트해야 다음 단계 패키지 넘어갑
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 넵;
<Seony> 제 경우는 학교에서 교과과정 주요 언어로 자바를 했었거든요
<soyeomul> 아 자바..
<Seony> 그랬다보니 자연스럽게 객체지향을 이해하게 되서 그냥 아무 생각없이 쓰게 됐었어요
<soyeomul> 와1
<soyeomul> 그럼 파이썬 클래스가 객체지향이란 말이군요!
<Seony> 네 사실 파이썬의 모든 요소는 객체지향으로 되어있다 라고 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 음
<Seony> 제가 객체지향 공부할 때 아는 동생한테 배운 게 하나 있었는데요,
<soyeomul> 넵;
<Seony> 단순하게 말하면, 객체지향으로 프로그래밍을 할 때는 모든 것을 "기능"별로 나눠야한다 라고 했었어요
<Seony> 예를 들자면,
<Seony> 에러메시지를 출력할 때 프로그램 내에서 그냥 print 하는 게 아니라,
<Seony> 메시지를 프린트만 하는 전용 클래스를 만들어서 나눠라 라고 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 음...
<Seony> 그러면, 단순히 프린트 기능만 하는 클래스를 별도로 개선할 수 있기도 하고
<Seony> 암튼 뭐든 기능별로 나눠서 별도의 역할을 하는 객체, 즉 클래스로 만들어야하는데,
<Seony> 이 클래스들을 어디에서 갖다쓰더라도, 클래스 만든 사람의 규칙대로만 쓰면 어디서든 똑같이 작동할 수 있어야한다 에요
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 므찌네요!
<soyeomul> 서니님 설명이 므찝니다!@@
<Seony> 저는 그냥 처음부터 자바를 해서 그냥 별 생각없이 받아들였는데,
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 전 왜
<Seony> C언어 하시던 분들은 객체지향 이해하기가 너무 어렵다고 한다는 걸 들었어요
<soyeomul> ㅁ자요!
<soyeomul> 절차대로 코딩하면 객체 정말 이해하기 어렵더라구요
<Seony> 근데 저도 학교 다닐 때나 저렇게 했지, 본업이 프로그래머가 아니라서 그냥 제가 필요한거 만들 때는 저렇게 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ê·¸
<soyeomul> 저도 맨날 단순 스크립트만 짜다보니
<soyeomul> 그 객체라는 걸 감히 엄두도 못냈어요
<soyeomul> 필요성을 방금 서니님 설명듣고
<soyeomul> 감 잡았ㅅㅂ니다
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ 감만 잡으시면, 이제 연습만 해보시면 될 거에요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> class 가 그럼 module 로도 변신할 수 있는거네요
<Seony> 네 뭐 따지고보면 모듈 같다 라고 할 수도 있겠네요
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!
<soyeomul> 정말 고마워요
<soyeomul> 필요성에 맨날 물음표였는데
<soyeomul> 왜 필요한지 알게되니
<soyeomul> 동기부여가됩니다
<Seony> 실제로 자바로 대규모 프로그램 만드는 분한테 얘기 들어보면, 회사 내에서 만들어진 클래스가 엄청 많이 있어서 갖다쓰는 식으로 한다 라는 얘길 들었어요
<soyeomul> 음!
<soyeomul> 넵;
<Seony> 다만 거기서 상속이니 추상화니 하는 복잡한 개념들이 더 들어가는데, 전 그냥 아 그렇구나 정도로만... ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 서니님 설명듣고 방금 한우조합에서 문자날라왔는데
<soyeomul> 전산처리된 두마리 포함해서 이제 전체두수가 137두가 되었어요!!!
<soyeomul> 최고 기록 갱신입니다!
<Seony> 전산으로 관리하시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 뭘 만들까 만들만한거 뭐가 있을까 생각 중인데, 도무지 아이디어가 없네요
<soyeomul> 아 송아지가 태어나면 국가에다 의무적으로 신고를 하게되어있는데,,, 국가 데이타베이스에 137두로 등록되었다네요
<soyeomul> 전 여전히 대숲농장 json _ 파이썬 구상중입니다
<soyeomul> 이게 갱장히 길어요
<soyeomul> 필요한 자료를 딱 정해야 하는데,, 아직 못 정했어요
<soyeomul> 암소/수소/거세/새끼든암소
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Seony> 그냥 소만 전산으로 관리하시는 거에요?
<soyeomul> 새끼든암소 - 수정일자 - 분만일자 - KPN
<soyeomul> 넵!
<Seony> 제가 한다면 아마도 소에 소형 GPS 장치 달고 그걸 구글맵 같은 지도에서 위치를 볼 수 있게 하는걸 만들어볼 거 같아요
<soyeomul> 이야,,,, 진짜 머찝니다!
<soyeomul> 목장이 한 3000평 정도 되먄 소 풀어두고 서니님 이야기하신거 한번 해보고싶네요
<Seony> 그냥 상상만 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 하지만 현실은... 모두...
<soyeomul> 좁은 우사 칸안에 옥신각신
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아하~
<soyeomul> 방금 위에꺼요 서니님 아이디어가 유용할때 딱 한번 있어요
<Seony> 그러면 소한테 QR코드로 각 소에 대한 모든 정보를 다 넣고, QR코드 스캐너 들고다니면서 어떤 소가 어떤 소인지 확인하는 것도 괜찮을 듯 싶네요
<soyeomul> 소가 우사를 탈출했을때 도망갔을때 위치추적해서 찾는거
<Seony> 그렇겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 그 QR코드는 미래의 소에게 적당할거 같아요 인공으로 만든 사이보그 소요
<soyeomul> 생물체라... 소똥 소오줌 등등...
<soyeomul> 이런게 묻는게 많아서
<soyeomul> 진짜 빡십니다
<Seony> 머리 쪽에 달아도요?
<soyeomul> 넵;;
<Seony> 아 그렇군요... 그걸 몰랐네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 밥묵을때 소 밥통에 머리 딜이밀고 뺄때마다 옆칸 아시바에 부비적부비적
<soyeomul> 달아놓은 모든 것들이 다 한번씩 빠지고 고장나고 그래서요
<soyeomul> 심지어 귀표도 그래서 수동입니다
<soyeomul> 바코드가 그냥 안지워지는것으로만 적혀있어요
<soyeomul> 6783 단축번호
<Seony> 그럼 바코드로 하시면 될 거 같은데요?
<soyeomul> 002876567833
<soyeomul> 이건 전체 귀표 번호 12자리
<Seony> 바코드 리더기로 바코드를 읽어보면 사실 그냥 텍스트거든요
<soyeomul> 공장의 물건이라면,,, 움직이지 않고요 그럼... 바코드가 맞더라구요
<soyeomul> 소는 움직이는 생물...
<soyeomul> 빡십니다
<soyeomul> 엄청나게요
<Seony> 요즘 스마트폰에 바코드 읽는 기능이 있으니까, 바코드 데이터를 디비에 넣어서 스캔하면 데이터가 쨘 하고 나오게 하면 좋을 것 같군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그냥 손노가다로 수첩에 적어놓은걸 콤푸타로 옮깁니다 이맥스_파이썬
<Seony> 크 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 이게 콤푸타로 작업은 하루 30분 우사서 몸으로 떼우는건 하루 6시간정도입니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 저의 작업은 매일 6시간~7시간입니다
<soyeomul> 농장업무요
<soyeomul> 대신 휴가는 없구요
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 어찌보면 개인 사업이시니...
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 아 가신거였군요...
<soyeomul> from 대숲농장 import 암소
<soyeomul> 이런식으로 파이썬 코드 만들고 싶더라구요
<soyeomul> 맨날 꿈만 꾸네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 소도 각자 자기만의 데이터가 있잖아요?
<soyeomul> 오늘  클래스 배웠으니 조금식 구체화 할거에용
<Seony> 그걸 객체라고 보시면 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다^^
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 합시다아아아앙~
<Seony> 소마다 각자 암수 구별, 체중, 병력관리 등등 소라는 큰 틀에서의 기본적인 데이터가 있는 상태에서 조금씩 다르면,
<Seony> 소 라는 객체를 만들고, 거기서 다른 데이터가 조금씩 들어가는 식이죠
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵 커피 드시고 오세요
<soyeomul> ^^^
<soyeomul> 그 대숲농장.py 에는 대숲농장.json 을 사전형으로만 변환시키는게 담겨있고요
<soyeomul> 모든 데이타는 json 파일에 있구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 데이타 관리를 모두다 json 으로 체계적으로 담으려 하는데요
<soyeomul> 아 이렇게 이야기하다보니... 구체적인게 보입니다
<soyeomul> 고마워요 서니님
<soyeomul> json 파일에 담길 데이타 유형만 제가 정의하면 게임 끝납니다!
<soyeomul> 만세!!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘 됐음 좋겠네요
<soyeomul> 감사합니다!!!
<Seony> 저도 뭔가 좀 해야하는데 요즘 맨날 놀아서...
<soyeomul> 놀아야 다음에 일을 할 에너지를 충전시키자나요
<soyeomul> 그러니깐 일하기위해서 쉬는거 같아요
<Seony> 그렇긴한데 너무 많이 놀았어요 ㅋㅋ 몇달째 노는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 진짜 큰 일을 하기위한 에너지 충전처럼 보이네요
<Seony> 코로나 때문에 집에서 일한다고 맨날 집에만 있다보니 딱히 바쁜 일도 없고 할 일도 없고...
<soyeomul> 전 서니님이 파이썬 커미터가 되었음 좋겠어요
<Seony> 그렇다고 일 시키는 사람이 있는 것도 아니고
<soyeomul> 아 재택근무!
<Seony> 뭔가 프로젝트로 할 게 있는 것도 아니라
<Seony> 그냥 거의 매일 노는 거 같네요
<soyeomul> 그냥 생각에 서니님이 파이썬 커미터가 되시면 제가 이젠 계속 대화방에 죽돌이 할지도 몰라요
<soyeomul> 그만큼 파이썬 질문처가 마땅찮다는 이야기
<Seony> 그것보단 뭘 만들어야할지 몰라서요
<Seony> 파이썬은 제가 커미터는 커녕 파이썬으로 할 수 있는 게 그냥 서버 관리하는 정도 밖에 안되요
<soyeomul> 이곳 대화방에 필요한 봇을 만들면 어떨까요
<soyeomul> 그냥 적어봤네요~
<Seony> 봇은 원래 여기는 출입 금지일 걸요
<soyeomul> 우분투에 필요한거라면 사람들이 이해해주지 않을까요?
<Seony> 근데 그런 문제를 떠나서, 봇은 이미 만들어져있는게 많아서 그냥 그것들 갖다쓰는게 더 나을 거에요
<soyeomul> 음 그렇군요;
<soyeomul> 뭐가 유용할까 방금 생각났네요
<soyeomul> 아 봇은 아니구요
<soyeomul> 지금 사람들이 gmail 로 oauth2 로그인이 안되는게 많은데요
<soyeomul> 웹브라우저 말구요
<soyeomul> 다른 앱에서 이런것들을 파이썬으로 되게끔 한다면 정말 유용하고 그 사람들이 고마워할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 지금 이맥스 개발 토론 글타래에서 Gmail Emacs 로 관련 토론글이 지금 한 30개가 넘었어요
<soyeomul> 지난 pr 까지 합치면 70개정도 됩니다
<soyeomul> 근데 아직 결론을 못냈어요
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 구글 라이센스 정책이랑 이맥스 라이센스 정책이랑 충돌하여서
<soyeomul> 지금 FSF 대빵 리차드 스톨만 엄청 화가 나있어요
<Seony> 저는 잘 모르지만 리차드 스톨만은 사람들이 욕 많이 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그 와중에... 라이센스 정책 충돌하지 않고 이걸 해결해낸 곳이 한군데 있다하여 그곳 개발자와 지금 내부협의중이라 하네요
<soyeomul> 바로 KDE 개발팀이 이 문제를 해결했다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 그래서 지금 스톨만이 직접 KDE 개발자와 이야기중이라고 하네요
<Seony> 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 스톨만이 FSF/GNU 이외의 정치적인 사안에 대해서도 의견을 많이 개진하여서 욕먹는거 같았어요
<Seony> 아뇨 그런 것보단
<Seony> 굉장히 무례하다더라구요
<soyeomul> 음...
<Seony> 예전에 우리나라에 방문했을 때 이 문제로 말이 많았었거든요
<soyeomul> 아 그거 봤어요 권순선님이 적으신거 봤어요
<soyeomul> 전 그래서 어떤 분야에 미친놈이 있으면 그거 하나만 인정해줍니다 도덕성 따윈 안보려해요
<soyeomul> 정리하면 FSF/GNU 취지엔 동감하지만 그 대장 개인적으로는 스톨만을 좋아하지 않아요 이런 스텐스?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 지금 경기도 도민들이 대부분 이재명을 좋아하지만 그의 정치적 역량만 좋아하고 개인사는 개판이라 그닥 개인 이재명은 좋아하지 않아요와 같은 맥락?
<Seony> 비슷하네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아따 농장일지 좀 정리하거 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Seony> 들어가세요
<soyeomul> 넵!
<lex__> 맛점하세요.^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 으따따
<soyeomul> 허블나게 덥네유
<soyeomul> 비육사 소여물 사료 좀 부어주고 왔어요
<soyeomul> 너무 더워서 잠시 집에 피신왔습니다
<soyeomul> 션한 팥빙수 한그릇 묵고 다시 소밥 주러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 우어어
<foxmask> soyeomul: 어떻게 지내세요?
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 무쟈게 더운날입니다
<soyeomul> 방금 저녁 소여물 주다가 왔어요
<soyeomul> 좀 더위를 피했다가 다시 소여물 주러 갈겁니다
<foxmask> 여기도 너무 덥습니다. 오늘 5 일이 지나면 무더위가 멈췄 으면합니다
<soyeomul> 프랑스도 사계절 봄여름가을겨울이 있나요?
<foxmask> 네
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 오늘 대한민국은 33도 정도 됩니다
<soyeomul> 억수로 덥습니다 아흐
<foxmask> 우리는 5 일 동안 35-40
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 프랑스 정말 덥네요!
<foxmask> :(
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님은 파이썬 코딩하실때 class 많이 쓰시나요?
<foxmask> 예, 항상, 때로는 기능합니다
<soyeomul> 음
<soyeomul> 클래스에서 __init__ 의 역할은 무엇인가요
<soyeomul> 영어로 답해주셔도 됩니다 기다릴께요
<foxmask> Seony:
<foxmask> ooups :)
<foxmask> soyeomul: the goal of __init__ in a class is to initialize variables to a default value
<soyeomul> dma
<soyeomul> initialize! 초기화!!!
<soyeomul> 넵. 감사합니다!!!
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> 클래스 이제 이해할 수 있을거 같아요
<foxmask> ok
<soyeomul> 전 다시 이제 저녁 소여물 마저 주러 갑니다~
<foxmask> once the variable is initialized, you can you this variable in all method of that class
<foxmask> with that value
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 이해했습니다!
<soyeomul> 그래서 __init__ 의 초기정의가 무척 중요한거군요...
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 폭스마스크님!
<foxmask> ^^
<Seony> soyeomul: 쉽게 말하자면, 클래스가 로딩될 때 가장 처음 읽어들여야할 부분이에요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 !
<soyeomul> 고마워요!
<foxmask> so you use the variable as well throughout the class
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님의 두번째 말도 이해했어여!
<foxmask> with self.myvar
<soyeomul> self == __init__ ?
<foxmask> we use self because of class
<soyeomul> 사마휘님 어소세요~~
<foxmask> every variable defined in class is accessible by self.something
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> self. 가 들어가야지만 class 와 함께 쓸 수 있나보아요
<Seony> 아니 그게 아니구요, 쉽게 설명드리자면 클래스 내에서는 변수 이름의 중복을 피하기 위해서 앞에 self를 붙여요
<soyeomul> 변수 이름의 중복을 피한다라... 개념이 빡시네요
<Seony> 예를 들어서 클래스 안에서 aaa라는 변수를 만들었다면 이 변수를 쓸려면 self.aaa라고 해야 클래스 내의 변수를 가리키구요, 그냥 aaa라고 하면 해당 파이썬 파일 내의 광역변수를 의미해요
<soyeomul> 아!!!
<soyeomul> 유레카!!!
<soyeomul> 오!!!
<soyeomul> 써니님 고마워요!!!!!!!
<soyeomul> 번쩍이는 섬광이 지나갔어요!!!
<Seony> 사실 self의 원래 의미는 저게 아닌데 그냥 저렇게 이해하시는게 나아요
<soyeomul> self 를 알아버렷어요
<soyeomul> 지금까지 __init__ 과 self 의 개념이 헤깔렸는데,,, 이제 완벽하게 이해했습니다!!!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 서니님 그리고 폭스마스크님!!!
<soyeomul> 두분 모두 감사해요
<soyeomul> 와!
<soyeomul> 너무 기쁘네요
<Seony> 저는 프로그래밍 공부할 때 뭔놈의 용어가 그리 어려운지... ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이제 안심하고 소밥주러 갑니다
<soyeomul> 이따 뵐께요~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 클래스 코딩하다 접었네요
<soyeomul> self 를 어데다 붙여야할지 한참 해매다가 내일 다시하렵니다
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 다들 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 즐거운 금요일 아침입니다.
<lex__> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-14
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 금요일 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 더운데 바람이 솔솔 불어옵니다
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> self 를 붙여야 할곳 아닌곳 구분이 빡세서 잠시 쉽니다
<soyeomul> 클래스 만만치 않더이다...
<Seony> 그냥 클래스 안에서 쓰는건 뭐든지 self 붙인다고 생각하세요
<soyeomul> dma~
<soyeomul> 조으네요 쉽습니다 명확합니다 설명이 너무 맘에 듭니다
<soyeomul> def 가 초딩이면 class 는 중딩 같아요 빡시네여 아직은요
<soyeomul> 이제 파이썬 3학년!
<soyeomul> 야호!
<soyeomul> 써니님 파이썬 대학생!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 제가 클래스만 섭렵하면 중학교 입학합니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> class 위에 패키지 같아요 패키지는 고딩
<soyeomul> 이제 pypy 나 그런곳에 모듈 맨들어 막 배포하는 분들은 대딩!
<soyeomul> 오늘은 점심때 어르신들 운전병 역할을 해야해서 10시30분에 일찍 목욕탕 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 그때까지 신나게 파이썬 하다가...
<soyeomul> 커피도 마시고 등등
<Seony> 뭔가를 직접 만들어보시는게 이해하는데 훨씬 더 도움이 많이 될 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 해보니까 가이드나 매뉴얼 읽기만 해서는 아무 것도 안되더라구요
<soyeomul> 음 클래스만 없는 코드를 최근 하나 만들어봤어요
<soyeomul> 파일을 따로 분리하여서 from a import aaa
<soyeomul> 이런거 연습하느라 만들어봣어요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/-/raw/master/mid/tmid.py
<soyeomul> Emacs 에서만 돌아갑니다 저거요
<Seony> 오오 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 처음에 Lars 가 저 코드를 만들었어요 당신엔 Emacs Lisp
<soyeomul> 그걸 파이썬으로 옮겨봤네요
<Seony> 저는 사무실 서버를 모니터링하는 툴을 파이썬으로 만들었는데,
<soyeomul> 한 3년 걸렸습니다 제가 아직 파이썬 초딩 3학년이라서요
<soyeomul> 오
<Seony> 5개의 클래스로 나눠서 만들었어요.
<soyeomul> 클래스!!!!!
<Seony> 1번은 서버의 정보를 수집하고, 2번은 각각의 클래스가 업그레이드 됐는지 버전을 체크하고, 3번은 메시지를 출력하고,
<Seony> 뭐 그런식으로요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이야~
<soyeomul> 저도 그렇게 서니님처럼 각 역할별로 클래스를 나누어서 뭔가를 만들고 싶어요
<Seony> 찾아보니, 4번 클래스는 수집한 정보를 업로드 하는 역할을 하고, 5번 클래스는 모니터링 툴 자체를 로딩하는 역할을 하는 군요
<Seony> 클래스 나눠서 하려면 프로그램이 좀 커야할 거에요
<soyeomul> 므찝니다!
<soyeomul> 이야~ 23분 남았네요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 이 프로그램 이후로는 파이썬으로 뭔가 큰걸 해본 적은 없어요
<Seony> 뭔가 만들꺼리를 생각해봐야하는데...
<soyeomul> 그래도 서니님은 클래스를 마스트 했으니 부러워요~!!!
<Seony> 굳이 클래스 안쓰셔도 되요
<Seony> 그냥 함수 써서 절차식으로 하셔도 전혀 문제없습니다
<soyeomul> 음 제가 def 만 3년째 그냥 써오고 있어요
<soyeomul> 맨날 def
<soyeomul> 클래스는 연습 문제 위키독스 보고 따라한게 전부
<soyeomul> 책 덮자마자 class 오류 뿜뿜
<soyeomul> 진짜 신기했던게요
<soyeomul> 처음 파이썬 코딩할때 def 로 뭔가가 딱 결과가 나오니깐!
<Seony> 시스템 관리에 필요한 툴들을 파이썬으로 만들어서 써오고 잇긴 한데, 그런 것들은 __init__도 안넣고 그냥 만들어요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 하나 배웁니다
<soyeomul> init 안 써고도 클래스가 만들어지나바요!
<soyeomul> 생략가능하단 이야기죠?
<Seony> 아뇨 클래스도 안쓰고 __init__도 안쓰고 만드는 거에요
<soyeomul> 음 믄가 깊은 내공이 벼락을칩니다
<soyeomul> 므지요 혹시 패키지인가요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그냥 100라인 정도 되는 스크립트에요
<Seony> 간단한 거라 그냥 대충 한다는 얘기에요
<soyeomul> 아 그냥 스크립트!
<soyeomul> 와!
<soyeomul> 머찝니다!
<Seony> 아뇨 그게 멋진게 아니라 그냥 대충 만든다는 얘기였어요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그럼 절차형으로 100라인 까지 쭈우욱 갔다는거지요?
<Seony> 네
<soyeomul> 만세!
<Seony> 아 아까 제가 위에 잘못 적은게 __init__이 아니라 __name__이었군요
<soyeomul> 아 그거 if __name__ == "__main__":
<Seony> 네
<soyeomul> 와우!
<soyeomul> 이상하게 전 코드에 의미를 부야하게 되더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 코드 하나 전진하는데 하세월이 걸리더라구요
<Seony> 요즘은  익숙하다는 이유로 시스템 유지보수용 스크립트 짤 때도 php로 짤 때가 많아요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> php 까지 하십니까!
<Seony> 네 php는 파이썬보단 좀 더 오래 만졌거든요
<soyeomul> 20년전에 남동생이 게시판 만들때 본게 다였어요 마지막이였구요
<soyeomul> php
<soyeomul> 글고보니  php 도 진짜 오래되었네요
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요... php가 속도 느리고 엉망이라고 욕을 많이 먹다가, 최근 몇년 사이에 급격하게 좋아졌어요
<soyeomul> 파이썬과 php 둘 중 아파치에서 어느게 더 조은가요?
<Seony> 그러면서 위기에 쳐했다가 살아나서, 살아난 정도가 아니라 다시 주류로 떠오르고 있어서 저도 php 계속 잡고 있긴 해요
<soyeomul> 웹요
<Seony> 음... 더 좋다고 하기가 어려운게 서로 장단점이 있어요
<soyeomul> 음~
<Seony> 일단 php도 문법은 굉장히 쉬운 편이에요
<Seony> DB 다루기 편하기도 하고, 웹서버에 붙여서 운영하기도 쉽고
<Seony> 파이썬은, 하나만 알면 시스템, 웹사이트, GUI 어플리케이션 등등 모두 다 가능하죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 하 전 파이썬으로 정착하려해요
<soyeomul> 이거저거 하다가 하나도 제대로 모를거 같아서 파이싼 하나만...
<Seony> 그냥 제 개인적인 부분인데, 파이썬은 HTML 파일 내에서 뭔가 코드를 넣기 좀 까다로워서 php가 좀 더 편하긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 이런거 상상했어요 data = """<html><body>%s</body></html>""" % ("안녕세상!"); print(data)
<soyeomul> 어 저걸 모질라 파여폭스로 띄웁니다 제가 농장 json 작업 할때 마지막 최종 결과물을 저렇게 뿌리려구요
<Seony> 저렇게 되면 좋겠지만, Django에서 저런 식으로는 안되요
<soyeomul> 그러면 filefox file:///home/soyeomul/www/대숲농장.html
<Seony> 파이썬 코드를 그대로 쓰는 건 불가능하고, HTML 내에서는 쓸 수 있는 코드가 일부 정해져있어요
<soyeomul> 아..
<soyeomul> 쉽지는 않네요
<soyeomul> 우오 8분 남았어요
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 이제 그만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 점심묵고 다시 왓씁니다
<soyeomul> 오늘 친척 어르신 할머니 팔순 잔치라서 제가 오늘 점심 먹으로 갈때 운전수 역할을 했네요
<soyeomul> 마을에 계씬 친척 아지매분들과 할머니분들 쏘렌토 태워서 후포 횟집 다녀왔습니다
<soyeomul> 덕분에 저도 횟밥 한그릇 했습니다
<soyeomul> 다들 점심 드셨는지요~
<soyeomul> https://inbox.vuxu.org/ding/yw9kym004l9.fsf@vtylw.birch.chromebook/
<soyeomul> 오!!!
<soyeomul> 드뎌 첫번째 저의 파이썬 코드 공개했씁니다!!!
<soyeomul> 전세계 160여명의 Emacs 팬이 저 코드를 보게됩니다.
<soyeomul> 너무 뭉클합니다... 아아아아아아아...
<soyeomul> inbox 라는 소프트웨어는 메일링리스트의 메시지들을 아카이빙하는 도구입니다.
<Seony> 오... 그래도 뭔가 기여를 하시다니 대단하시네요
<soyeomul> 앗!
<soyeomul> 서니님 저거... 다른 분들은 쓸 수 없는 코드입니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 사실 아무도 안쓸거 같아요
<soyeomul> 저기 계씬분들은 emacs lisp 만 인정하는 분들이라서
<soyeomul> 요
<soyeomul> 아... C 언어와 emacs lisp 이 두개의 언어만 존중하는 분위기입니다
<Seony> 네 이맥스 커뮤니티가 좀 그렇죠
<Seony> lisp부심이 엄청난 사람들이라
<soyeomul> 파이썬 코드 들이대면 그냥 한번 쓰으윽 훓어보고 아 이사람 그래도 컴맹은 아니구나 이정도로 넘어가는...
<Seony> 그래서 사실 다른데서 많이 싫어하기도 합니다
<soyeomul> 아 넵;;; 대략 서니님 코멘트 느낌 옵니다
<soyeomul> 아까 하려다 만 이야기요
<soyeomul> 저위에 inbox 소프트웨어
<soyeomul> permant url 을 구현할때 억수로 밀접하게 email 의 특성을 활용했더라구요
<soyeomul> email message-id 자체가 세상에서 유일무이한 거라서
<Seony> 네 이메일 처리할 때 다 그렇게 하죠
<soyeomul> url 에다가 message-id 를 집어넣었더라구여
<soyeomul> 그러니깐 저게 참 메일링리스트 아카이브 답게 만들어진...
<soyeomul> 개발자가 진짜 영리하더이다...
<soyeomul> 언어는 파이썬이었음 좋겠는데... 애석하게도 펄.........
<soyeomul> 펄 펄 펄
<Seony> 펄이 텍스트 다루기 좋긴 하거든요
<soyeomul> 우스개 소리고 펄은 한번쓰고나면 뒷감당 못한다면서,,,
<soyeomul> 디버그 불가능!
<soyeomul> gnus.org 는 gnus 본부 기지인데... 노르웨이에 있어요 라스가 원 개발자
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 펄이 좀 그렇긴 하죠
<soyeomul> 헌데.. 저거 개발 메일링서버는.... 휴스턴 대학 (미국) 에 있더라구요
<soyeomul> uh.edu
<Seony> 특수문자를 워낙 많이 쓰기 때문에 알아보기가 힘들거든요
<soyeomul> 마자요 펄이 특수문자 같은게...
<soyeomul> 너무 마나요
<soyeomul> 빡센!
<Seony> 저도 펄, 루비, 파이썬 중에서 뭘 할까 고민을 많이 하다가 파이썬을 선택했거든요
<Seony> 나이가 적지않은 상태에서 시작했으니, 여러가지를 하지말고 하나만 하자고 생각했었죠
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 저랑 비슷합니다
<soyeomul> 제가 파이썬 선택한 이유는 "UTF-8" 처리에 있었어요.
<soyeomul> 파이썬만큼 UTF-8 에 친화적인 언어가 안버였어요
<soyeomul> 그랬었네요
<Seony> 루비도 친화적일 걸요?
<Seony> 애초에 루비 만든 사람이 일본사람이니 UTF-8이 안되면 자기가 만든 언어가 제대로 안돌아갔을테니깐요
<soyeomul> 에... 루비로 UTF-8 이 파이썬만큼은 안되더라구요
<soyeomul> 일본 개발자들이... us-ascii 에 대한 사대주의가 있더라구여
<soyeomul> 하지만 파이썬 개발자들은 구글처럼 아주 그냥 "UTF-8" 이 당연히 기본이어야해요!
<soyeomul> 라고 생각하고 만들어가는거 같아보였어요
<soyeomul> 메일링리스트에서 보면... 유럽/미국 사람들은 거의다 UTF-8 을 쓰는데...
<soyeomul> 일본 사람들은 us-ascii
<soyeomul> 아님 shift-머시기
<soyeomul> 그러니까 UTF-8 만 잘 안쓰더라구요
<soyeomul> 일본은 이상한 동네더이다
<soyeomul> 여기 이맥스도 일본아이들이 만들어놓은 이상한 문자셋 집합 iso-2022-머시기 가 하도 많아서
<soyeomul> 유럽 사람들이 이거 다 utf-8 로 바꾸어 놓았어요
<soyeomul> 일본 개발자들은 utf-8 을 안쓰려고 애써는중
<soyeomul> 너무 답답했었어요 일본 개발자들
<soyeomul> 그게 ruby 에도 좀 스며들어있더이다...
<soyeomul> 그래서 파이썬으로 도망왔어요
<soyeomul> 구글 Gmail 이 기본 문자셋이 지금은 UTF-8 로 통일되었더라구요
<soyeomul> 이거 너무 맘에 들어요
<soyeomul> 아따 물한잔 하고 올께요;;;
<soyeomul> 일본 사람들의 이메일에서 utf-8 로 인코딩된 메일 찾기가 하늘에 별따기입니다
<soyeomul> 진짜 그래요
<soyeomul> 음... 웹페이지는 근래 utf-8 로 많이 바뀌었네요 일본요
<soyeomul> 이메일만 좀 이제 바뀌면 될거같아요
<soyeomul> 마음 같아선 이멕스 내부에 레거시 문자셋 iso-2022* 싹다 제거하고 싶은 마음
<soyeomul>  cp949 도
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 합시다아아아아~~~
<soyeomul> 음하
<soyeomul> 농장 일하고 논에 봄농사때 험한 일 많이 도와준 후배가 있는데
<soyeomul> 그 후배가 고마워서 크롬북을 한대 선물 해주었어요 두달 되었네요
<soyeomul> 그런데 로그인을 못한다고 전화왔습니다.
<soyeomul> 후배왈: "형님 우웨 들어가는교?"
<soyeomul> 소여물: "잘안돼믄, 껏다키고나온 첫화면에서 *손님모드* 로 들어가래이~~~"
<soyeomul> 이렇게 전화통화 끝냈어요;;;
<soyeomul> 어소옵셔요 소프트님~~~
<soyeomul> 우따 덥네여
<soyeomul> 전 이만 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 존 하루요~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<JSHP> 이문제에 대해서는 어떻게 해결합니까?? 아나콘다 설치 문제인데 이전버전은 정상 작동하는데 작동하지않습니다.
<JSHP> unset : LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Seony> 뭘 설치하시는데 그런 메시지가 나오나요?
<JSHP> 그냥 우분투 18.04 LTS에 아나콘다 설치입니다.
<JSHP> 이전 버전 잘못 되어서 다시 다른버전 설치하려니까 저런 에러가 뜨네요. vi로 sh파일 열어봐도 다른버전은 설치 안 되고 이전에 설치한 버전만 정상으로 작동하네요
<JSHP> 파일은 잘못된건 없는데 저런 에러가 뜨네요.
<JSHP> bad variable name ~ unset : LD_LIBRARY_PATH 이런 에러가 나네요.
<JSHP> sh 아나콘다설치파일.sh <- 실행 명령어입니다.
<Seony> 혹시, 20.04가 나온 상황에서 18.04를 쓰시는 이유가 있나요?
<JSHP> 설치 환경이 18.04로 쓰라고해서 설치환경은 고정으로 쓰고있습니다.
<Seony> 음 그렇다면 꼭 18.04를 쓰셔야하는 상황인 거군요
<JSHP> 네 18.04로 아나콘다 설치했다가 아나콘다 지우고 다른 버전 깔려고 하니 저런 에러가 뜨네요
<Seony> 구글 검색을 좀 해보니까, 설치 단계에서 저런 메시지가 나온 사례가 없네요. 서버 버전을 설치하시는 건가요?
<JSHP> vi로 열어봤는데
<JSHP> 그냥 리눅스 64버전을 설치했습니다.
<Seony> 아... 우분투를 설치하는 단계에서 에러가 난게 아니라 아나콘다 설치하다가 나온 메시지군요
<Seony> 그러면 해결책이 간단할 거 같은데요
<JSHP> 네 맞습니다. 아나콘다 설치 했다가 지우고 다시 설치하고잇습니다.
<JSHP> 어떤해결방법이 있을까요?? 좀 있으면 나가야해서 이건 계속 켜두면 볼 수있으려나요 이 창은
<Seony> 터미널 여시고 echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH 라고 입력해서 뭐가 나오는지 알려주세요
<JSHP> 저번에 확인 한걸로는 usr/~/lib로 나왔습니다.
<JSHP> 근데 다른 환경에서는 쳤을때 아무런 공백도 안 나왔습니다.
<JSHP> 정상적인 환경에서는 공백 문제가 생긴 곳에서는 /usr/~/lib로 나왔습니다.
<Seony> 아무 것도 나오지 않았다는 건 다시 말해서 LD_LIBRARY_PATH 값이 비어있어서 그렇거든요
<JSHP> 네
<Seony> 아마도 /usr/~/lib라는 경로는 얼핏 기억하셔서 그런 것 같습니다만, 경로가 잘못된 경로입니다.  구글링 좀 해볼게요
<JSHP> 감사합니다. 자세한건 다음주 화요일날 가봐야지 알 수 있을것같습니다. 보안망 안에서 작업하고있어서
<JSHP> 다운로드 파일 받아서 sh로 설치하고있는중입니다.
<Seony> 혹시 아나콘다를 아예 다시 설치하시는 방향으로 하면 해결이 되지않을까 싶긴 하네요
<JSHP> 네 아예 다시 설치중이였어요
<JSHP> 아나콘다 파일 rm -rf 로 지우고
<JSHP> 안 되고있네요.
<Seony> 경로가 확실치는 않지만, 나중에 기회가 되시면 export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib 라고 입력한다음 다시 설치를 해보세요
<Seony> 그래도 안되면 export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib
<foxmask> 안녕하세여
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<JSHP> Seony님 끊겼습니다. 하다가... 인터넷 연결이 계속 끊기네요...
<JSHP> 일단 저도 약속이 있어가지고 나중에 확인할듯합니다.
<Seony> 아 그렇군요
<Seony> 알겠습니다
<Seony> foxmask: Hi
<JSHP> 혹시 아까 방법이 있는지 알 수있을까요??
<JSHP> LD~이거 고쳐서 써야할까 고민중입니다.
<Seony> 경로가 확실치는 않지만, 나중에 기회가 되시면 export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib 라고 입력한다음 다시 설치를 해보세요.  그래도 안되면 export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib
<JSHP> 네 화요일날 해보고 연락드릴게요.
<JSHP> SH파일에 말하신건가요??
<Seony> 그냥 터미널에서 입력하시면 됩니다
<Seony> sh에 넣으셔도 되구요
<JSHP> 네 감사합니다. 화요일날 해보겠습니다.
<foxmask> what did he try to install ?
<Seony> he was installing Anaconda on ubuntu 18.04 but he canceled the installation process while it was working, and tried to re-install it, and he got the error message unset: LD_LIBRARY_PATH something.
<foxmask> ok :/
<foxmask> he should paste the error on google + anaconda
<foxmask> Seony: did you have some holidays ?
<Seony> Holidays?  Meaning a vacation?
<lex__> Seony: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex__> 저는 지금 지옥철 안입니다.^^
<foxmask> Seony: yes
<Seony> sorry for late; i was middle in a something. well, i've been working from home for over 4 months since covid crisis happened, and i'm pretty much getting tired to stay home.  for now i have nowhere to go for my vacation :(
<foxmask> Seony: ok ; no motivation
<foxmask> complicated moments :(
<Seony> yeah no kidding. the governor decided to extend work-from-home to the end of this month, and tentatively it may continue to extend.
<foxmask> i see yes
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 너무 더워서 바닷가 동해바다
<soyeomul> 다녀왔네요
<soyeomul> Rnqjr
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 잠시 집사람 전화와서 한참 통화하고 왔네요
<soyeomul> 동해바다
<soyeomul> 오늘 약간 더운 바람 불었어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 잠시만 있다가 집에 와서 선풍기바람 쌔고 있네요
<soyeomul> 다들 여름 잘 보내고 계신지요~
<lex__> 수도권은 코로나 확진자가 많아지는 추세라 3일 연휴동안 방콕하게 생겼어요
<soyeomul> Emacs gnus 와 Gmail oa
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~!
<lex__> 안녕하세요.^^
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 아니 그래도
<soyeomul> 여름 피서는 한번이라도 다녀오시는게 좋지않나요?
<lex__> 마음은 가고 싶어요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 서울-양양 고속도로 잘 만들어놨더이다,,, 2시간 30분만 달리면 동해바다 나타나고요
<soyeomul> 오늘 길 중간에 휴게소에서 밥 한그릇~
<soyeomul> 나쁘지 않더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 하기사... 수도권이랑 시골의 정서가 좀 달라서 그럴지도 모르겠네요
<soyeomul> 여긴 마스크 안쓰고 다닙니다
<soyeomul> 사람들이 겁이 없어요
<lex__> 확진자가 없어서 그런가봅니다.
<soyeomul> 여기 == 경북 울진군
<soyeomul> 아 그런걸수도 있것네요
<soyeomul> 인구 밀도가 너무 낮기도 하구요
<soyeomul> 사람이 100명이면 차가 200대
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 저 일전에 서울 나갔다가 깜놀,  마스크 쓴 사람들이 200% ㅋ
<soyeomul> 인구밀도가 마이너스입니다
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님 꾸벅!
<lex__> 재준님 안녕하세요
<Jason-KR> 맬 보면서 뭐~ 인사 쉥략!!
<Jason-KR> 소여물님은 놀러 오란 말씀도 아니하시고... ㅎ
<soyeomul> 음 뉴스에서 잠시 보긴봣어요 판교
<lex__> 오늘 일하는데 재난문자가 많이 오더라구요. 성동구, 광진구!!
<Jason-KR> le x: 오늘 귀가 차편은 왜? 불금이라서? 사람이 많았어요?
<soyeomul> 코로나 끝나면요!!!
<Jason-KR> 손전화 기지국 기반 문자메시지 죠?
<soyeomul> 아님 우리나라에서 백신이 만들어지면요~
<Jason-KR> 아~ 소여물님, **말씀이라도** 고맙습니다. 옆꾸리 아프시겠다. ㅋ
<lex__> 아. 제가 사람이 많이 타는 시간대에 지하철을 탄 모양입니다.^^
<lex__> 하지만 저는 앉아서 왔어요
<Jason-KR> 얏! 버럭  ㅋ
<soyeomul> 그나저나 러시아 백신!~ 그게 신빙성이 있든없든 선방의 효과
<lex__> 하지만 잘못타서 일산애서 내려서 다음 지허철타고 왔답니다. 일산이 종점이었어요
<Jason-KR> 머 그쯤이야~ 애교 수준 ㅋ
<Jason-KR> <---  반대(방향으)로도 타는 1인
<soyeomul> 음~ 저도 몇번 그랬던적이 잇었어요
<soyeomul> 반대방향 탔었나 그럴겁니다
<lex__> 아침에 왕십리에서 2호선 타러 가는 길을 못 찾아 조금 헤맸어요. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 엇 재준님도;;;
<Jason-KR> 소여물님 2인 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 왕십리~~~
<lex__> 노래 부르신건 아니죠??
<soyeomul> 아니 종로에서 일할때 왕십리 많이 거쳤어요
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그 집이 멀어서
<soyeomul> 퇴근후 서울 어데 가기도 좀 그렇겠어요
<lex__> 아직은 적응이 덜되서 피곤합니다.
<lex__> 그런데 사실 갈 곳이 없어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 음~~~
<soyeomul> 청계천!
<soyeomul> 청계천에는 구경거리 많아요
<lex__> 밤에요?
<soyeomul> 아니요아니요
<soyeomul> 세운상가
<soyeomul> 음 다시생각해보니 남자들이 좋아할법한 구경거리네요
<soyeomul> 제송;;;
<Jason-KR> 요즘은 강수량 때문에 근처에 가시지 마오.
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다.
<soyeomul> 영웅님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 이야 주소가 여섯번째 주소라 엄청 뽀대나네요!!!
<lex__> 남자들이 좋아할만한 것들이 뭡니까?
<soyeomul> 철물점이 대게 많아요
<soyeomul> 각종 공구 드릴 함마 망치 등등
<soyeomul> 이런거
<soyeomul> 요
<lex__> 아~
<lex__> 함마는 힐티
<Jason-KR> 잡철, 철물, 공구에 관심많은 여성분들도 많아여~
<lex__> 드릴은 보쉬
<Jason-KR> 나온다, 힐티, 보쉬. ㅋ
<lex__> 우리나라껄루 계양
<soyeomul> 그라고 청계천에서 200미터 위로 종로!
<lex__> 쪼매 싸지요
<Jason-KR> 푸하하하하
<soyeomul> 종로-청계천 일대 정말 사람 구경거리 많아요
<soyeomul> 제가 서울 와서 제일 감명깊었던게 이순신제독 상을 광화문에서 봣을때요
<soyeomul> 가슴이 뭉클했는데
<soyeomul> 그당시 부장님이 한참 깔깔웃었어요
<soyeomul> 촌놈이라고요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 종로에 경복궁!
<soyeomul> 전통 한옥 건물들!
<soyeomul> 그 므드라 한복입고 입장하면 공짜입니다
<soyeomul> 경복궁
<lex__> 한복입고 거기까지 가는게 미션이네요
<soyeomul> 경복궁 바로 밑에 200미터 이내에 다 한복집이어용
<soyeomul> 대여 가능해용
<lex__> 그렇군요.
<Jason-KR> 요즘은 고궁 근처에 한복 대여점 있고요, (계량)한복입으면 입장료 무료 입니다.
<Jason-KR> 소여물님이 더 잘 아신다? ㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 제가 종로에서 조금 일을 했었어요 잠시동안만요
<lex__> 재준님은 좀전에 왜 웃으신거에요?
<soyeomul> 그 므드라...음악 악기 많이 잇는 골목이 또 있었어요
<soyeomul> 낙 므던데..
<Jason-KR> 공구 많이 알아서요. (성차별 아니기를 바랍니다. ㅠㅠ)
<soyeomul> 낙...
<soyeomul> 므지
<Jason-KR> 낙원동
<soyeomul> 낙...
<soyeomul> 아 마자요
<Jason-KR> 낙원상가
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 낙원상가!
<soyeomul> 와우!
<Jason-KR> 예전(기억도 안나는 시기에) 헐리우드 극장이 있었죠.
<soyeomul> 낙원상가 가면 악기 구경도 많이 할 수 잇는~
<lex__> 티비에서 봤는데 낙원상가 건너편 빵집이 유명하더라구요
<Jason-KR> 운 좋으면 유명 뮤지션도 만날 수 있는...
<soyeomul> 하여간 종로에 가면 믄지 몰라도 전통그리고 옛것들 구경거리 많아요
<lex__> 글쿤요
<Jason-KR> 빵집, 떡집. 유명
<Jason-KR> 렉 스님, 낙원상가 옆 인사동 거리 가 보셨?
<lex__> 아니요
<Jason-KR> 렉 스님, 낙원상가 옆 인사동 거리 가보셨?
<Jason-KR> 가 봐야죠~   필수 경로 여요.
<lex__> 서울은 노량진 수산시장만 뻔질나게 드나들었어요
<soyeomul> 오잉
<Jason-KR> 주말은 차없는 거리. 인사동 무조건 강추
<soyeomul> 전 못가봣네요 노량진
<lex__> 이사오자마자 코로나니 뭐니 하면서 파주 동네에만 있었거든요
<lex__> 회먹으러 몇차례 갔습니다
<Jason-KR> 퇴근때 가족이랑 만나서 구경하자면....시간 부족
<soyeomul> 이야 회를 좋아하시나바요!
<lex__> 남의 살은 대부분 다 좋아합니다.
<Jason-KR> 인사동 충분히 보려면 5시간 정도 추천
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 호곡! 5시간요?
<Jason-KR> 남의 生살.
<lex__> 참고로 저는 아이쇼핑 및 쇼핑 안좋아합니다.
<Jason-KR> 퇴근후 시간만 가지고는 부족하다"는 말씀
<soyeomul> 보아하니 고기 킬러시군요~
<lex__> 그래도 가볼만 합니까? 인사동?
<Jason-KR> 예
<Jason-KR> 주말 추천
<lex__> 오~ 거봐야겠습니더.
<soyeomul> 인사동에 전 딱한번 가봤어요
<soyeomul> 배달
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그쪽 골목도 겁나게 사람 많아요~~~
<soyeomul> 사람도 돈도 종로로 모였다가 다시 흩어집니다 옛 우리 부장님 말씀
<soyeomul> 근데 대략 공감이 가더라구요
<lex__> 우리 회사 부근은 가죽 가게가 많아요
<lex__> **피혁
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 맞습니다. & 섬유회사도 많았어요.
<lex__> 사무실에서 신을 슬리퍼사러 갔더니 전부 수제화만 팔더군요
<soyeomul> 음~ 여기 울진군 쓰레빠는 단돈 7천냥!
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 근데 수제화가 조금 부럽긴하네요
<lex__> 결국 못사고 인터넷으로 샀어요
<soyeomul> 울진군 쓰레빠는 너무 딱딱
<lex__> 술리퍼는 안팔아요
<soyeomul> 판교에서 대체 어떤일이 잇었나요
<soyeomul> 왜 뉴스에 나온걸까요
<Jason-KR> 몰라요, 코로나?
<lex__> 무슨 일이 있나요?
<Jason-KR> 코로나 입니다.
<soyeomul> 판교의 한 식당이었군요;;;
<soyeomul> 음
<Jason-KR> 네버, 담 <--- 재택 근무채제 돌입
<lex__> 코로나....
<Jason-KR> 네버, 각카오 <--- 재택 근무채제 돌입
<Jason-KR> 이번 확산세....가 심상챦다~ 고 하더군요.
<soyeomul> 어여 백신이 딱! 나와야...
<lex__> 사랑제일교회 확진자가 생긴 모양인데 내일 집회같은 걸 한다고 해요
<lex__> 전국에서 올라올 모양입니다.
<lex__> 그래서 정부에서도 예의주시하는 있나봐요
<lex__> 전광훈 목사 교회인데 억지로 퍼트린다는 소문이 돌고 있어요
<soyeomul> 방금 속보 떴는데요 경기도지사 2주간 교회 집합금지 행정명령 내렸다고 합니다
<lex__> 전광훈목사 아시죠? 빤쯔목사
<soyeomul> 음... 쓰레기로 알고 있어요
<lex__> 네. ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 글고보니 렉스님이 경기도였네요 행정구역이 그럼... 이재명지사 관할이네요!
<lex__> 네. 맞습니다.
<Jason-KR> 서울시"에서 집회 불허하니까, 경기(의왕)에서 집회 한다고...
<lex__> 문제라고 봅니다!
<Jason-KR> 싸울래? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 막을겁니다 이재명지사 성격에 그냥 안놔둘걸 같아요
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 저도 (지금 대화중인) 두분이랑 같은 생각입니다만, ㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 남조선 인민들 사이에도 협치가 안되고 있는데, 남북 통일은 "언제" 해?
<soyeomul> 참 대한민국은 다이내믹한거 같아요;;;
<lex__> 저희 세대에 통일이 되긴 하겠져?
<Jason-KR> 모르겠어요? 걍 "저희"로 묶어 주시니 감사할 따름. ㅋ
<soyeomul> 종전선언이 전환점이 될거 같은데...
<lex__> 금강산은 가봐야하는디....
<soyeomul> 이낙연/이재명 둘 중 누가 되더라도 종전선언까지는 할 수 있을거라 봅니다,,, 희망사항!
<Jason-KR> +1
<lex__> 저기서 말하는 저희는 재준님과 저 입니다.
<lex__> 소여물님은 어리잖아요
<Jason-KR> 아무래도 감사. ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 섞어 주시니 고맙다는...ㅋ
<lex__> 얼마 차이 안나잖아요
<Jason-KR> 그리 생각해 주시니 더 감사. 담에 제가 밥 사께요.
<soyeomul> 아 마따 농장일지 깜빡했어요!
<lex__> ^^
<Jason-KR> 소여물님, 서울 식구분들 "안녕"하죠? 이 비에...
<soyeomul> 농장일지 적으로 갑니다! 재준님 렉스님 그리고 모두들 존 밤요~~~
<Jason-KR> 편안한 밤 되세요.
<soyeomul> 아 넵 재준님 서울 식구는 잘 지냅니다^^
<soyeomul> 넵;;
<lex__> 소여물님 안녕히 주무세요. 펭빠!
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/tXPwpgbn/image.png
<Jason-KR> 저 국가 이름 앞에 ISO 코드 작은 글씨는 어찌 타자 하죠? 페이스북 입니다.
<lex__> 어? 어떻게 하는 걸까요?
<Jason-KR> 문자판(표)에서 불러 붙이나? ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 문자표 이용하는게 아닐까요?
<lex__> 자음 + 한자로
<Jason-KR> 일반 문서편집기라면 쉽게 될텐데...."아래 첨자"죠?
<Jason-KR> 문자표 보다 진보한 기능   자음+한자 ㅋ
<lex__> 문서편집기에서 된다고 해도 윈도우에서 지원이 되어야 할거 같아요
<lex__> 내일 해봐야겠어요. ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 맞아요.
<Jason-KR> ㅋ
<lex__> 2주만에 시키진 않았지만 일감을 가지고 왔고든요
<Jason-KR> 아~ 옙
<lex__> 대표님이 자꾸 잘한다고 하니까 진짜 잘하고 싶어져요. ㅋ
<Jason-KR> 한글 자음+한자 에는 ㄱ~ㅎ까지에 아래 첨자 없네요. 확인! 알파벳 전자"만 있어요.
<lex__> 그래요?
<Jason-KR> 칭찬은 고래도 춤추게 한다 <--- 남여 공용 ㅋ
<lex__> 네.^^
<Jason-KR> (남자는) 자기를 알아봐주고 인정해 주는 사람에게 목숨도 건다 <--- 남성 전용. ㅋ
<lex__> 오~
<lex__> 설마 목숨까지 걸진 않겠지만 많은 걸 거는군요
<Jason-KR> ㅎ
<lex__> 이제 슬슬 졸려 옵니다.^^
<Jason-KR> 편안한 잠자리 되세요.~
<lex__> 네.^^ 좋은 밤 보내세요.
<foxmask> 나는 본다 " 강철비 "
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 반갑습니다. ^^
<Jason-KR> 곧 강철비 2 나옵니다.
<foxmask> cool
<foxmask> "firefox"에게는 짜증이납니다. mozilla는 250 명의 직원을 해고합니다.
<Jason-KR> 헐~ ㅠㅠ   놀라운
<foxmask> https://developer.mozilla.org/가 사라집니다. devtools도 :(
<foxmask> https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2020/08/11/changing-world-changing-mozilla/
<foxmask> https://civilityandtruth.com/2020/08/13/mozillas-uncertain-future/
<Jason-KR> 글 고맙습니다.   슬프고, 많이 유감입니다.
<foxmask> yes
<foxmask> the third article is for people who dont know mozilla
<foxmask> explain what's happened
<Jason-KR> 예, 압니다. 예
<foxmask> " 강철비 " make me think of Tom clancy's book and Jack Rayan character with thriller movies like "Red October" ; " patriot games" ; and specially "The Sum of All Fears"
<foxmask> a good thriller movie
<foxmask>  강철비 = that movie i meant ;)
<Jason-KR> 예, ^^   저도 patriot games 는 봤어요.
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-15
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 토요일 광복절 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 어소세요 홀리님~~~
<soyeomul> 오늘도 덥네유
<soyeomul> 구글 직원중에 Emacs lisp 다루는 개발자도 계시네요;;;
<soyeomul> https://github.com/ccrusius/auth-source-xoauth2
<soyeomul> 대략 리차드 스톨만이 gmail oauth2 로 엄청 화가 나있는데
<soyeomul> 저기에 접근하려면 free software 정책이랑 충돌이 일어난다네요
<soyeomul> 구글 직원이 그래서 위의 링크에다가 emacs 전용 oauth2 패키지를 만들었어요.
<soyeomul> 뭔지 모르게 라이센스가 free software 랑 어긋나는 부분이 잇어서 스톨만이 저 패키지 쓰기를 거부하고 있어요
<soyeomul> 저리되면 이멕스 사용자들 대부분 Gmail 을 다른 email 서비스쪽으로 자동 포워딩 시켜서 emacs 에서 땡겨쓰자는 대안을 제시하고 있네요
<soyeomul> oauth2 패키지가 free software 랑 충돌한다니... 대안이 그 밖에 없다고 합니다
<soyeomul> 음... 그놈 에볼루션은 oauth2 를 잘 쓰고 있는듯 하더이다
<soyeomul> 그놈 에볼루샨은 라이센스가 free software 대신 다른걸 쓰는가봅니다 추측이요
<soyeomul> 음
<soyeomul> getmail 에서 Gmail XOAUTH2 지원이 추가되었습니다
<soyeomul> getmail 은 fetchmail 이랑 같은 역할을 하는 오픈소스 소프트웨어입니다
<soyeomul> 아마 gpl 일겁니다
<soyeomul> getmail 로 받는거는 해결했네요 이제 보내는것만 해결하면 게임 끝나네요
<soyeomul> 어 시간이 다되어 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 천등산휴게소 저녁 묵고 갑니다
<soyeomul> 비온뒤라 고속도로 션합니다
<soyeomul> 그 금봉이와 박달도령 유명한 울고넘는박달재 잇는 천등산입니다
<soyeomul> 좌표는 충청북도 충주시 근방이어요
<soyeomul> 천등산우거지국 뱃속에 넣고 다시 츨발합니다 141km 남앗어유
<soyeomul> 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 강변북로 65km로 달렷어요 1121(성수대교) 1124(한남대교) 1131(원효대교) 1134(양화대교)
<soyeomul> 1141(서교동 도착)
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 모두다 존주말요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-16
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 어제처럼 올때도 천등산휴게소 들리었습니다 빵빠레 하나와 음료수 하나 사묵고 다시 운전대 잡고 풍기IC에서 빠져나와 36번국도로 무사히 울진 도착했어요 저녁 7시경이었습니다
<soyeomul> 어제 서울 진입할때는 동서울 톨게이트를 통과했고요 오늘 서울 나올때는 경부고속도로 서울톨게이트(성남에 위치)로 나왔는데요
<soyeomul> 나올때 서울톨게이트 진입로에서 승용차 5대 정도 추돌-전복 사고로 좀 정체가 되었어요 오후 2시30분-오후3시경 사이였습니다 전 오후 2시 45분에 톨게이트 통과했씁니다
<soyeomul> 늘 다니던 강변북로를 오늘 유심히 봤는데,,, 정말 한강위에다 보를 세우고 그 위에 도로를 깔았더이다,,, 신기하더라구요
<soyeomul> 집사람이랑 큰딸램/작은딸램 저까지 넷이서 월드컵경기장에서 산책했어요
<soyeomul> 오전에 경기장 주변 산책하고서 월드컵홈플러스 2층 식당에서 점심 묵고 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 늘 소여물 주는 일정에 쫓기다보니,,, 하루 이상 서울에 머문적이 없었네요
<soyeomul> 울진 불영계곡쪽 꾸불꾸불한길 직선화 도로 사업 마치어서 서울-울진 기존 370km 에서 335km  로 줄어들었습니다
<soyeomul> 시간은 대략... 20분정도 단축되었구요
<soyeomul> 카레이스가 밟는다면 한 40분정도 단축가능할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 길이 직선이기에 과속카메라 앞에서만 속도제어하고 계속 120-130 유지하면 서울까지 3시간만에 주파 가능할거도 같아요
<soyeomul> 하지만 목숨은 하나이기에 그냥 100으로만 달립니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 우뜨뜨 다섯시간 정도 운전대 잡았더니 좀 피곤하네유
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모주 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
